# Sticky  Fourtitude TT Gallery



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Here is my idea, since there aren't that many regulars here with their TT's I think it would be useful to have a thread like this one. I'm thinking that we can each post up pics of our car with your username in BOLD and a short description of your car. It can be your mods and/or a story about your car, similar to the autobiography series VWVortex has. 
Only post once so each reply is a regular member for this forum.
I think this thread can be very useful for the people who use this forum. A visitor can see that someone has a mod that they were interested in and can directly communicate with that person about the mod. 
so here are the rules again:
- username in bold
- a short description of their car (mods, story, etc.)
- only post once with your car
- please keep the pictures big enough so we can see your car and small enough that we don't have to scroll sideways too much

Here is my car to start:

















It's a 2001 Quattro Roadster 225. Desert Green/Green leather interior. I got it after trading in my 04 GTi VR6. 
- GIAC 93
- Forge 007 DV
- APR Catback
- Samco TIP


_Modified by SungTT at 8:23 PM 1-28-2007_


----------



## audiagb (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (audiagb)*



































_Modified by SungTT at 9:51 PM 4-7-2005_


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

Ok, I'll play








2001 225QC
Aviator Grey/Ebony interior with optional sport seats
BBS SX wheels, 18x8 ET32
Bilstein Sport shocks
Eibach springs
1/2 Kmac kit
mk1 control arms
Energy Suspension poly dogbone mount
OCt chip
Modshack BAMM with 4bar FPR
Modshack TTDA with velocity stack endcap
APR exhaust
Forge 006 DV
Dieselgeek short shifter (original)
Stoptech front brakes
ECS Stage 1R rear rotors
2mm ECS spacers front, 15mm H&R spacers rear
Smoked side markers with LED bulbs
OEM leather e-brake handle
OEM leather door pulls
Autoaesthetics Speed-1 shift knob
EvoHeatShield
_Modified by JohnLZ7W at 8:28 PM 4/8/2005_


_Modified by JohnLZ7W at 10:47 PM 8/4/2005_


----------



## insaynowayno (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (JohnLZ7W)*


----------



## insaynowayno (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (insaynowayno)*








http://www.audizine.com/galler...6.jpg


----------



## a1vdubnut (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (rockosTTQ)*


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (a1vdubnut)*


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (wolfgrs)*

My turn:


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (AU-297)*

Here is a few of my TT, larger versions are available on my web site listed in my sig
































List of mods is also on my site, and I love to hear from people so feel free to email me anytime.
My story is kinda long so just check out this post on the AW forums ....
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1247541.phtml
It is not all about my TT, but it is my story and I am sticking to it forever!
I just love the TT, all TT's are special! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Even if they are bone stock! 










_Modified by ChicagoTT at 8:37 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

my pos....
































































lots and lots of mods......


----------



## Kareem_of_WheaTT (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (John Y)*









Mods:
De-badged
Tinted Tails
Riso Clear Corners
Revo 93 Program
Neuspeed 19mm rear anti-sway bar
Schwing TTDA
Schwing BAMM
Schwing Boost Machine
4.0 Bar FPR
AutoMeter Vent Mounted Boost Guage
Energy Suspension Dogbone Engine Mount Bushings
Koni Sport Shocks
Eibach Pro Kit Springs
Full KMAC Kit
Smoked Side Markers
Forge 007P Diverter Valve (Shimmed)
PBR Ceramic Brake Pads


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (yzf_nick56)*

Lots of pics
http://lz7w.com/gallery/
at sunset








bright sunlight








another in the sun








in the shade








overcast










_Modified by JohnLZ7W at 9:28 PM 4/25/2005_


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (yzf_nick56)*

Here's my Dad's...
















...and one with my car


















_Modified by TooLow1.8T at 7:19 PM 6-28-2005_


----------



## AxeYrCat (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

*AxeYrCat* 
































Mods? Oh, crap. Here we go...
Polished stainless TTDA intake, MOFO MAF housing, 4-bar FPR, APR chip, Samco hoses, adj. Hyperboost DV, relocated DV, Forge FMIC, polished Dahlback intake manifold, phenolic intake manifold spacer, SuperSprint exhaust, Boost Machine MBC, UDP's, Spec stg III clutch, lightweight aluminum flywheel, Denso IK22 plugs, Dieselgeek SS, B&M SS, Autoaesthetics shift knob, gauge pod, SPA dual gauges (oil temp/pressure and water temp/volts), Supra pillar pod, Defi boost and A/F gauges, Sparco Milano seats -- custom covered with grey leather and Audi seat heaters, custom aluminum passenger-side dead pedal, Alpine DVD player with iPod hookup and Sirius satellite radio, Xtant amp, Boston Acoustics component set, Pioneer 12" sub, Stoptech big brakes, ECS rear big brake kit (PoS!!), custom 'oil puddle black' paint, Caractere grille, Caractere door sills, Riso smoked turn signals in the headlamps with removed reflectors and painted housings, InPro smoked side markers, smoked taillights, Euro mirrors, 19" Braid Future 8 wheels with 235/35/19 Pirelli P-Zero Nero rubber, Stratmosphere softboot cover, DMC carbon front splitter with custom hardware, Forge polished strut tower bar, Forge polished oil/water/strut tower caps, Forge camber arms (top and bottom), KMAC kit, H&R coilovers, GroundControl camber plates (awaiting install), Neuspeed 19mm rear sway bar, 'race' Haldex controller, shaved antenna, and more... I'm sure.

















_Modified by AxeYrCat at 11:00 AM 5-11-2005_


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

*Updated pics from my UneekTT*

I was out last nighTT and had my own liTTle phoTTo shooTT:








And artsy shot of the engine bay








Cant really see it but I changed the center caps to carbon fiber instead of how they were @ TT-east (painted black)








My steering wheel and dash, or at least part of it








Everyone is doing these funky gas cap shots so I thought I would join in the funk








This is one of the whole enchilada standing up








And then one on the ground.
Whatcha think?


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Updated pics from my UneekTT (UneekTT)*

Here is my car. Little by little I will be done.




























































_Modified by EvoJetta at 10:53 AM 1-17-2006_


----------



## GTIVr6Girl (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*
































popular view.











_Modified by GTIVr6Girl at 3:18 PM 7-10-2005_


----------



## SchnellGTi (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

01 TT 225 Coupe, 15k, 19" BBS LM's, H&R coilovers, blah blah blah


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

New one:


----------



## SacAudi (Aug 21, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

SACAUDI
2001 225 QR
18X8 ASA/BBS AR1
Goodyear Eagle FI 225/40 R
Audi Factory Body Kit
Miltek SS Exhaust
K & N
XM Radio


----------



## Steve F's 3.2 TT (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

Steve F's 3.2 TT








Purchased 11/2003








Schwing TTDA
Stoptech Stage 1 Brake Kit


----------



## silvermissle (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (NBDinz)*









Here's a pic of my TT and BMW's


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

My 2001 225 QC:
























mods:
Modshack Stage 3
Neuspeed Sport Springs
Bilstein Sport Struts and shocks
Neuspeed 19mm rear sway
KMAC kit
Neuspeed Short Shift kit
Forge 006 DV
Samco Intake Hose
Riso Smoked corners
Autometer boost gauge
next up is tint and wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cyberhero (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (Morio)*


----------



## puras (Apr 15, 2002)

'00 Quattro 165kW
http://pajalle.com/cars.php?id=022&lang=en&page=1


----------



## damwatsyoname (May 15, 2004)

A couple pics of me and my bros car


----------



## damwatsyoname (May 15, 2004)




----------



## RedRockeTT (Oct 15, 2005)

*cool...fun stuff...*

RedRockett
here is my baby.....2002 225 Quattro ALMS edition TT


























My MOD list.....
1. APR chip...stock and 93 octane programs (getting the 100 octane FREE soon!)
2. Hyperboost DV
3. ModShack VTDA
4. Stratmosphere TT armrest
5. Raffi (AutoEsthetics) shift knob
6. H & R Coilovers
7. Debadge and Rebadge...








8. RH ZW4 Cuprads...18x8.5 all the way around with spacers
9. Toyo Proxes4's
10. OSIR (Riso) FCS
11. 3.2 Rear Valence

coming soon.....APR turbo back exhaust!


























_Modified by RedRockeTT at 9:15 PM 10-14-2005_


----------



## Skorpion (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

Hello! Here is our 2004 Imola Yellow Roadster!
My wife and I picked up a few months ago and we're having a blast! It's her daily driver, and my weekend toy!


----------



## tacitrequiem (Oct 14, 2004)

*MY TITTY*

some of mine


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (R6XTERRA)*

My boy Adam's car...


----------



## golf3nhl (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (Ron Burgundy)*

my buddy andrews ride, Carbide01
1.8t
he pieced together a turbo kit for it. but we arent quite finished with her yet. she is fast and loud though. waiting for new file and injectors. 
we recently dropped it on some kw v2's sits real nice. when i take new pictures ill post one up
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








enjoy
-nick


_Modified by golf3nhl at 10:25 AM 10-27-2005_


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (Honda4VW)*











_Modified by dogdrive at 1:42 AM 8-5-2006_


----------



## Steve_Soda (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (kayancas)*

new wheels


















_Modified by Steve_Soda at 7:59 PM 11-21-2005_


----------



## lowside67 (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (Steve_Soda)*

My 2000 TT 180hp Quattro


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (Steve_Soda)*

Steve Soda: Wheels look good man!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

pics of my new wheels:


























_Modified by Morio at 12:07 AM 11-26-2005_


----------



## TransporTation (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*


----------



## bufflars12 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (TransporTation)*

my first tt


----------



## Syncros (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (bufflars12)*

my ride
























http://www.dubaudi.de/tt/IMG_2057.JPG


----------



## GimmeaTT (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: (lowside67)*

















These are really cruddy pictures, but hey, whatever.


----------



## mobiledaveb (Oct 5, 2002)

My 2003 Coupe










_Modified by mobiledaveb at 1:16 PM 1-10-2006_


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (mobiledaveb)*


----------



## Zoom (Dec 12, 1999)

*Re: (ttuner)*

Here is my little pumpkin


----------



## CdnTT (Nov 18, 2002)

*here's mine..*

AG style


----------



## norwegianTT (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: here's mine.. (CdnTT)*

My car.











_Modified by norwegianTT at 2:53 PM 7-21-2006_


----------



## pythiasjt (Nov 12, 2003)

it's not a picture it's a short video..just doing some donuts the day i bought my car.
http://members.shaw.ca/pythiasjt/JT_TT.AVI


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (AU-297)*

looks realy good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bufflars12 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery Stever-Strike*

here are som enew pix i just took today, whatcha guys think? oh and the other car is my friends 04' cooper s..not my style but atleast its a german.


----------



## Peta (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (bufflars12)*

My 2000 180hp Quattro, bone stock...for now.


----------



## pythiasjt (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## MarTT (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (MarTT)*









*MarTT*
Modifications
APR 93 Chip | Blueflame/Forge Exhaust | Bilstein Shocks/Eibach Springs/K-MAC
Neuspeed 19mm Rear Sway Bar | DieselGeek Short Shifter (original)
Schwing TTDA (Twin Tube Dynamic Airbox) Stainless
Schwing BAMM/MOFO - Stainless (w/4.0 FPR)
Boost Machine (home made) | Samco Intake hose
EvoShield Phenolic Spacer (Intake Gasket)
ECS Slotted Rotors (Brembo/Zimmerman) | Mintex Red street pads
Stainless Brake Lines - front | TyrolSport Caliper Stiffening Kit
Dogbone Bushing (Energy Suspension)
AutoMeter Boost Gauge w/APR Gauge Pod | Engine/Chassis grounding kit
SFS Performance Upper IC hoses | Greddy RS Diverter Valve (relocated)
Raffi Speed-2 Shift Knob | Valentine One (hardwired)
Euro Blindspot Side View Mirrors | Optima Red Top 34R Battery
Smoked Side Markers | Window Tint (35%) | 3.2 Rear Valance
Bosch Aerotwin Wipers | Riso Zero | Clear Corners (OSIR Design)
TT Valve Caps | Alpine CDA-9820XM head unit (XM Satellite Radio integrated)
18" RS4 reps/Falken ST-115 | Eibach spacers 15mm front; 25mm rear


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

I like this game...I want to play.
2001 TT225QC - Amulet Red
*Pictures: *
Stock








Now
































*Engine:* 225 HP 1.8T - K&N air filter, N75J valve, Hyperboost DV
*Suspension & Wheels:* H&R Coilovers, Aristos w/ Goodyear Eagle F1's, H&R hubcentric Wheel spacers (8 mm front and 15 mm rear)
*Exterior:* Smoked side markers/corners, Aspherical side miror glass
*Interior: *Stewart Warner boost gauge in a custom vent mounted pod, OSIR design illuminated shift ring, Currently making a custom back seat delete


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (Straz85)*

I'm here


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

Updated... Here is the picture of when I first got her...Back in March (4th to be axact). Stock, but tinted in this pic.








Here she is sitting on her new set of Koni Coilovers, and chipped now too.








Here she is with the new brakes.








And her new shoes.








Enjoy....I know I am.
Adam


_Modified by adamprice271 at 8:10 PM 8-14-2006_


----------



## JDM-JTI (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (adamprice271)*

god damn you TT owners! makes me wanna buy one so bad!! grrr


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

'01 225 q
Milltek exhaust
GIAC-X
Forge DV
K&N Filter
H&R race springs
Bilstein shocks/struts
Zimmerman x-drilled rotors
Awe boost gauge
Votex font spoiler
Flik Wasps 17"
Xm satellite radio


----------



## skineepuppy (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (murray42)*

here my 2001 tt 225 stock for now


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (skineepuppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skineepuppy* »_here my 2001 tt 225 stock for now



nice screen name!
saw them during their too dark park and last rites tour!! amazing!








oh yeah and the TT is hot


----------



## Inimical (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (Morio)*

I guess I'll throw my pic up here!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Morio)*

one of my first of the car


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

*TT number 2!*


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: TT number 2! (AU-297)*











_Modified by Corrado SLC NL at 1:06 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## MaximDB1 (Jun 1, 2004)

*2003 TT 225*




















_Modified by MaximDB1 at 2:00 PM 8-9-2006_


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: 2003 TT 225 (MaximDB1)*

^







clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MaximDB1 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: 2003 TT 225 (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_^







clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks!! I'm very lucky that the previous owner kept the car in great shape. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: 2003 TT 225 (MaximDB1)*

This guy has a sweet setup! STAGGERED!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...50169


----------



## vwaudicrazy (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: 2003 TT 225 (PsiGLI)*

I'll play along!
'O2 Brilliant Black 225 Coupe -
When I first got her, nothing done except the 17" RS4s w/ Dunlop M3s - "Winter Mode":
















Stock Summer set-up, pre-KW:








After the KW Drop:
























Much more to come, currently holding out for a W12 set-up up front....it'll be chipped and tinted and hopefully lower







very soon.








- KW V1
- Neuspeed 22MM Rear Sway Bar
- H&R 5mm / 10mm spacers front / rear
- OEM S-Line steering wheel since factory TT wheels suck
- iPod and XM just like everyone else


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

my 225 ALMS TT


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*

























2001 Silver Lake with Charcoal
Totally stock.


----------



## LowAmgC (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: here's mine.. (norwegianTT)*

NorwegianTT...you are







white is sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

My 2000 TT Coupe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hughett (Aug 1, 2006)

Cool TTs!
I wasn't able to figure out how to post foto of my car.
Harvey


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: (hughett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hughett* »_Cool TTs!
I wasn't able to figure out how to post foto of my car.
Harvey

Place the URL of the picture you would like to show inbetween these:








PS: Nice to see another fellow Idahoan.


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: (vrdubin6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrdubin6* »_
Place the URL of the picture you would like to show inbetween these:








PS: Nice to see another fellow Idahoan.
















You said hoan.


----------



## sonus (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (jerk)*











































_Modified by sonus at 2:02 PM 10-5-2006_


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## amattison (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

I bought my car as a 180Q to save on operating cost: purchace price and ins. now it is a a bit modified...


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## mlane302 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey formulanerd, can you email me? I have some questions about your setup.


_Modified by mlane302 at 9:10 AM 10/18/2006_


----------



## BremboGuy (Mar 7, 2006)

New TT owner in the house.
It's a work in progress and some fun changes will be made over the next few months. I'll let you guys know how it goes.
There's alot of really clean TT's in this thread. I hope I can keep up. I'm not really a fan of the silver I bought but I got such a smoking deal that I would have shot myself if I let it get away.

(_camera phone shot...it's the only pic I have so far_)


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

really like the front lip Audi accessory thats my next mod. Black, silver, and blue TT's!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

*InTTruder*
























Mods-
See sig.



_Modified by InTTruder at 3:05 PM 10-28-2006_


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

looks good


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (BremboGuy)*

Lake Silver is the FASTEST color! (even in Long Beach!)


----------



## dtrain6977 (Sep 16, 2006)

I have an '01 180TTQ that I picked up about a month ago. Right now all I have is the APR ECU upgrade.



_Modified by dtrain6977 at 5:42 AM 10-31-2006_


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (sonus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sonus* »_









































_Modified by sonus at 2:02 PM 10-5-2006_

;;
sweet wheels!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAG20V (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW!
some amazing pictures here.
the TT's are just stunning too.
keep posting


----------



## Bobcdn (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Updated pics from my UneekTT (EvoJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoJetta* »_Here is my car. Little by little I will be done.



























































_Modified by EvoJetta at 10:53 AM 1-17-2006_


My FAVORITE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTinNC (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

*TTinNC* 
Just picked up this 2001 Audi TT225 Quattro Roadster two weeks ago. First addition was a K&N drop in filter from the Beetle , next was 35% tint all the way around including the windscreen. Next is the timing belt waterpump etc. Then on to a chip exhaust ....Went from a MINI S to a Boxster S to a Beetle turbo S to my TT225...Had a little free time to Photochop



































_Modified by TTinNC at 3:51 PM 11-14-2006_


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (damwatsyoname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *damwatsyoname* »_A couple pics of me and my bros car









Nice car! 
Was WHITE paint available all years?
I have not seen it in person!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (JumpalTurbo5)*

here are some pics I took today...sun was about to set so it wasnt the best photo shoot.


----------



## SporTTy (May 29, 2006)




----------



## jettaboygt (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: (SporTTy)*

very tastefull!!!!


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

those hp evo's? staggered? i've had some for a while, but i need larger spacers in front to clear my damn stop techs.


----------



## SporTTy (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_those hp evo's? staggered? i've had some for a while, but i need larger spacers in front to clear my damn stop techs.

18x8 Not staggered, 2" lip all around. In the photo I just had KW Variant 3's installed and have 25mm spacers front and rear. I just took off the front 25mm spacers for now until I get 15mm for front cause I rub on fenders being lowered now. Without spacers in front and only in rear for now, still looks good


_Modified by SporTTy at 2:10 PM 11-19-2006_


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

in that pic you have 25mm spacer up front? can i see a straight side shot, i might just go with 25 up front instead of 15.


----------



## SporTTy (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_in that pic you have 25mm spacer up front? can i see a straight side shot, i might just go with 25 up front instead of 15.

well I am at work right now so most pics are on my home computer with the 25mm's on up front but these are what I had stored online with the 25mm's still on all 4 wheels. Now the reason why I just took the front 25's off in front cause I am pretty low on susp and rubbed up front.
hope this helps you out
shot before dropped susp.








shot after drop with the 25mm spacers on








shot after drop with 25mm spacers all around








side view of dropped susp


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

thanks man, if you can find a picture like the 3rd one only looking at the front, let me know.

i'm trying to find a compromise, i want 1 set of spacers to run on both sets of wheels, right now it looks like i can run 25mm in the back and 20 in the front with the porsche twists, and then swap them and run the 25 in the front and 20 in the back on the staggered hp evo's.
either setup wouldnt be my "perfect choice" for a setup, but i think it's a good compromise and keeps me from buying 4 pairs of spacers.


----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

Finally got to photo my TT TWSTR


----------



## golfstellth (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

Here are pics of my new (to me) 2002 TT ALMS


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

Here's my 2000 TT Quattro...
Mods:
-GPS tracking and some other stuff...











































_Modified by VEEDUBJETTA at 7:20 PM 2-16-2008_


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (VEEDUBJETTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUBJETTA* »_









sexy!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (VEEDUBJETTA)*

*golfzex*
All stock








Soon to have:
AWE Vent Pod Boost Gauge
GAIC
007
TIP


----------



## brian_216 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (golfzex)*

2001 225Q APR chip, TIP


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

*[B][/B] TTon20s 225 6 speed*


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: [B][/B] TTon20s 225 6 speed (TTon20s)*

nice car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bad rims http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SporTTy (May 29, 2006)

*Re: [B][/B] TTon20s 225 6 speed (TTon20s)*

I just noticed there was a TT in this pic


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: [B][/B] TTon20s 225 6 speed (golfzex)*

whats so bad about the wheels? just personal taste or can u tell if one is broken or something? haha jk i kept the fat fives for special occations but the 20's keep me from racing when i shouldnt be anyway, plus i wont drive down bad roads so all and all i see them as good for the car


----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: [B][/B] TTon20s 225 6 speed (SporTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SporTTy* »_I just noticed there was a TT in this pic 

It's a small TT, but a nice one.








I'd like to see both her TTs!


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

well if your ever in michigan go to omars in lansing and u would


----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (TTon20s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTon20s* »_well if your ever in michigan go to omars in lansing and u would








Who is she?


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

my on and off gf of the last 3 years, shes also an on and off dancer at a club here


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Dolomite Grey 2004 225QC*

I just got it a day or two ago


----------



## SporTTy (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Dolomite Grey 2004 225QC (exboy99)*

is that bird sh*t all over the ground?








Nice place to take pics and be a target for the birds


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Dolomite Grey 2004 225QC (SporTTy)*

yes, the seagulls hang out by the water
I only stopped there to get some shots....
normally the lot isn't so poka dotted
I know it looks funny.... all the birds
were just standing around at the time.....
I'll have better shots soon but wanted to 
put something up since I just got the car.


----------



## LowAmgC (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Dolomite Grey 2004 225QC (texboy99)*


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Dolomite Grey 2004 225QC (LowAmgC)*

























180FWDTT with GT2871R,REVO stage 3 SW...hauls booty.


----------



## LowAmgC (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Dolomite Grey 2004 225QC (VWAUDITEK)*

nice ride.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .bet it moves..







. : cant post another pic untill fmic is intalled...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AutobahnTT (Oct 8, 2006)

My '04 3.2 DSG, here in Germany


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (AutobahnTT)*


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (AutobahnTT)*

AutobahnTT... how come you have the orange reflectors in your headlights? I just got back from Germany and noticed that not only are German spec TT's are lower but they also dont have the reflectors like we do here.


----------



## AutobahnTT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*

It's US spec. I'm American.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

looks good but whats with the blue top?


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

no, there you clearly have a tripod photo with the top down, overlayed with a tripod photo with the top up at 30-40% transparency, i was talking about your blue top, never seen that before, just curious on the story behind that and why you chose it.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

learn somethin new every day.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


----------



## hughett (Aug 1, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful cars. How about some more Amulet Red TTs? Also, I saw a cool and large size TURBO insignia on the back on one of the TTs. Where are these available from?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (hughett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hughett* »_Absolutely beautiful cars. How about some more Amulet Red TTs? Also, I saw a cool and large size TURBO insignia on the back on one of the TTs. Where are these available from?

its the turbo from a porshe, can buy theme on ebay.


----------



## rabiTT (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta) and MY 02 TTQR*

Hey sharon, love the custom paint on the TT - looks really nice with the body work too!
Just wanted to post my story (pics to come once I've uploaded them to my page).
2002, Lake Silver Roadster, 225hp, 6MT, with baseball-optic amber leather seats. So far, only K&N filter, Orbit ring around shifter installed; cold cathode angel eyes in progress. Exterior: 18" OZ Superleggera on GoodYear F1 rubber. Looking for hardtop. Next upgrades planned by summer are big brake kits F&R, then ECU upgrade.
I ALWAYS loved the TT, from its concept days but then I saw the roadster premiere on M:I2 (Thandy Newton was driving it in the opening sequence) and became obsessed. It was then I decided that I HAD to have it - a few years later on a whim went to local Audi dealer and there she sat with the exact specs I wanted, fully loaded, minus the Nav. Nobody believes I've had her for 4 years (though her build date is May 02).


----------



## LowAmgC (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (Blue TTop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue TTop* »_*Blue TTop*
Bone Stock 2002 TTQR










Bone stock? what just the motor? those brakes look nice! not a big fan of roadster, but really feeling that blue top!


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

nice engine bay!


----------



## LowAmgC (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (GTImafia)*

nice nice ^^^^^^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LowAmgC (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (LowAmgC)*

some new shots...(missing a center cap







)


----------



## mykyrocks (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: (LowAmgC)*

Here's mine
no heavy mods yet
Intake-18" ASA Rims-Delete kit
More to come I can't wait!!


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Dolomite Grey 2004 225QC (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_









what wheels are those?


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: Dolomite Grey 2004 225QC (mykyrocks)*

new pic, new mods. 
apr stg. 3+ 
south bend dxd stage 3 clutch
nuspeed exaust
3in test pipe
oem body kit
flik lex 18's
eibach springs
haldex race controller
bmc intake
je grill
osir telson










_Modified by ttuner at 10:22 AM 1-29-2007_


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

hot damn thats beautiful. lemme know when you want to trade, you can have the big turbo and all....
sheesh, i thought i hated red.

edit: i see you have stage3 plus now, no need for my little gt30r







nice car though. you notice any difference in light output with the tinting of your lenses? or is that just the way the light looks in that pic? any shots of the rear?


_Modified by formulanerd at 7:59 AM 1-30-2007_


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

haha thanks. no the lenses arent tinted, i just have smoked corners so it makes the head lights look really dark. 
heres an old pic of the rear, this is before the drop and spoiler.


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

i see, the lighting almost makes it look like you smoked your headlight lenses, car looks good though, whenever you get new rear pics, post them up.


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Dolomite Grey 2004 225QC (ttuner)*

that is Audi porn


----------



## texboy99 (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Dolomite Grey 2004 225QC (texboy99)*

winter photo at Setauket Harbor, NY


----------



## RickA4 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (RickA4)*


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Dolomite Grey 2004 225QC (ttuner)*

TTUNER!!!
I have seen your car on Audiworld and saved all of the pics I found.. I love your car, and I think RED is the hottest color!!!!!!
I have the ALMs in AVUS SILVER and wish I had red so I can rock those FLIKs, love them...
WOW.. I love it!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UneekTT (Aug 20, 2004)

So I had to post my most recent snow pic:


----------



## 87Euro (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: 02 Audi TT 180 QC*

Still virgin, but parts are ordered, I know the front plate looks gay but I'm in Germany and the guy before me ran the "USA" plates over here, i'm running the D plates full size in front and small in back so I have to take the damn statesize bracket off the front. Got quite a few parts ordered. May will be suspension and Chip, then Exhaust a little later. Gonna do the complete fluid swap but I'm recovering from a Surgery right now so I can't do more than the simple cleaning. I'll wax it, and take better pic's once I heal up, should be good enough next weekend. Putting my summer tires on soon and I'll be hitting the "Rings" very quickly, decided to leave the brakes stock till I find out how much they need, I ran 9.4's on the front of my GTI and a Euro setup for the rear and it held fine for the Ring with stainless lines and hawk pads. Thinking that's all I'll do to this one, but time will tell Glad to get some pic's hosted finally.
















































I've got alot of plans, Disco Potato for one, but we'll see, I'll probably do custom as I have access to a tig welder and well hell, i'm in Germany. I know, she needs a drop and New Rims, but I'm going to wait on the rims due to shipping cost.


----------



## LowAmg (Jan 27, 2007)

*new pics..............*

w/ 25 & 15 mm spacers


----------



## 87Euro (Aug 6, 2004)

Looks really good but I would hide the intercooler, it's too flashy with such a black car. Of course, this is my taste and only based off the pictures. I think it looks BA though, what suspension are you running because I like the height.


----------



## ERXTT (Aug 27, 2006)

LowAMG
luv the FMIC look


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (ERXTT)*

looks good.......but the import wheels kill it IMO


----------



## LowAmg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (ERXTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERXTT* »_LowAMG
luv the FMIC look 

thnx


----------



## LowAmg (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_looks good.......but the import wheels kill it IMO


i think...axis is a good wheel for not being a forged wheel company....pretty strong....lots of potholes in NJ......
dtm k, bbs, j line, i forged, d forged etc.......coming soon


----------



## BrokenTT180 (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: new pics.............. (LowAmg)*

Love the car man. In the top 5 cars i've seen on here IMO.


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

couldnt find the pix without me and my cousin (thats his S4) in it 
musta been on my other harddrive that i have somewhere lying around the house =P



















_Modified by RoTTirocket at 11:27 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (RoTTirocket)*

cool lil p shop i did with some techart wheels


----------



## TTurbo negro (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

^^ nice


----------



## bkvdub (Apr 2, 2005)

*TT225 on A8s*

These are the most recent pics I have. This is right after lowering it and putting on spacers (5mm & 10mm).
















































Oh yes and a shot after some good parking lot fun!


----------



## 750shadow (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: TT225 on A8s (bkvdub)*









Pic of my new TT 225


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: TT225 on A8s (750shadow)*

hey you stole my car


----------



## 750shadow (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: TT225 on A8s (golfzex)*

nahhh thats not your car you have an 02










_Modified by 750shadow at 11:48 AM 3-14-2007_


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

01 225Q ..bone stock


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

It was a nice day and I wont be here at Fort Campbell much longer so I decided to take some pictures. I drove all over looking for decent photo spots. 
Let me know what ya think


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

[email protected] sitting in the top of that tank.


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (Murderface)*








ya its by the airfield...I guess the radar tower gives that away


----------



## illuminaTT (Oct 28, 2006)

*My addition to the fleeTT*


----------



## vrdubin6 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: My addition to the fleeTT (gloominati3)*

Might as well add mine to the mix..


----------



## illuminaTT (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: My addition to the fleeTT (vrdubin6)*

That photo needs to be framed! Classic shot!


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

dude, i remember running down there from the parade field and back, man i really dont miss the army, my hips and knees are destroyed from all the running i did in the past 6 years.


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: (formulanerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formulanerd* »_

dude, i remember running down there from the parade field and back, man i really dont miss the army, my hips and knees are destroyed from all the running i did in the past 6 years.

Good-ole Cav country







Lots of cool Photo-ops back there.
I was planning on getting out but with my contract I am kinda screwed either way. I think I am going to do another deployment and then get out. If I get out of active duty next month I have to do the selected reserves for 2 years. I dont want to be deployed with them








I think I am going to do a 2 year re-enlistment for active and be totally done with the army after that.


_Modified by urugly at 12:57 PM 3-25-2007_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

A couple of UK TTs
Norm's from Grounded.









Darren's from G-WERKS


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

UK guys are doin it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*










I need mine to be that low....


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

as long as you dont plan on driving it


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (golfzex)*

thats what air suspension is for....but yeah Id never do it to the TT...










































































_Modified by sharons03jetta at 7:50 PM 3-28-2007_


----------



## illuminaTT (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

VERY NIIICE!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (gloominati3)*


_Quote »_









I like the exhaust setup??


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

NICE, especially the PRI single-frame!


_Modified by InTTruder at 6:09 PM 4-1-2007_


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (InTTruder)*


----------



## goDumb (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_









I need mine to be that low....

man this TT is freaken sick.........


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
I like the exhaust setup??









i LOVE the hidden tips.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif didnt even notice that


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

Just a few random pics... I realized I never posted my pics here on the 'TEX
edit: one interior shot










_Modified by marksk1 at 11:43 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (marksk1)*

AHHH I WANT THAT INTERIOR!


----------



## 00ttCoupe (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

heres my TT enjoy


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (00ttCoupe)*

I had a look around this on Sunday. Nice.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

holy slammage batman! But where are the exhausts? Sidepipes?


----------



## ItZigs (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*


----------



## vdubmx1 (Jul 25, 2006)

love them i want to see more


----------



## thenamescolby (Apr 18, 2007)

*My first post on this forum*

I'm a regular on AW. 01TT225 | RochesTTer.
here i'm just *thenamescolby*
http://pictureposter.audiworld...1.jpg>


----------



## LONDON-TT (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

nice quattro sport


----------



## HaileyBoss (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

Nice car! Have you done any upgrade? Did you replace any of the original Audi Parts? Because your car really looks good.


----------



## LONDON-TT (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*








my list of mods so far... haldex controller upgrade.telson rearlip spoiler(v6) rear valance (v6) i also have the v6 front bumper to go on,need to get it sprayed,neuspeed p-flo filter,neuspeed short shifter,forge 007 divert vavle,h & r 15mm spacers all round,s-line steering wheel,arm rest, R32 arbs, defcon 2 system,skn remap,miltek sports cats,tints,bose,red capilers,swoosh boost gauge, running 280 bhp, and matching red tail lights


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (LONDON-TT)*

Nice one London TT!

A couple more of Darren's TT -


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

My first pic post. more to come.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*











_Modified by Phunkshon at 5:54 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Norm Shum's TT (showing off)


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autopista (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*





























_Modified by autopista225TT at 9:12 PM 5-23-2007_


----------



## Blindranger (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (formulanerd)*

What's the story on those black wheels? You don't mention them in your SF add.


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

More pics/vids of that EISENMANN EXHAUST!!!!!!


----------



## fthelocust (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (marksk1)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (fthelocust)*

Norm's new rims...


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

finally a 7th page so i dont have to load every pic from the other pages


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Norm's new rims...


























o stop....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats baller





























i am so about to bite his style

















_Modified by TTurboNegro at 11:20 PM 6-3-2007_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Darren's new Maybach rims -


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

On the way to Belgium


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

wow...norm and darren are killing the TT scene http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

never noticed the mirrorless car


----------



## iTTaliano (Jun 11, 2007)

*2001 TTQR 225*


----------



## iTTaliano (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: 2001 TTQR 225 (iTTaliano)*


----------



## ervinj74 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (a1vdubnut)*

Very purty.  Almost as cool as mine with me dressed up like an 80's bgirl standing behind it.











_Modified by ervinj74 at 9:00 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## iTTaliano (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (ervinj74)*

Nice...Rockin' it 80's style in Tallahassee! I might have to break out my Devo outfit and cruise Tampa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabri (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (iTTaliano)*

here some pics from my TT


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (cabri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabri* »_here some pics from my TT







What wheels are those? They look like the Nuvoulari wheels I've seen


----------



## Bazzy (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (l88m22vette)*

This is a photoshop concept of what i will be doing to my car ASAP. I haven't picked it up off the lot yet.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

IMO you oughta leave the wheels alone but the painted roof section mirrors handles hatch and spoiler look bangin


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

wou








Good TT
Hi guy, I have one question...
But with red right tailight the rear light is white???







It's possibile 
I from Italia and my right tailight have circle white for "rear way"(sorry I don't know that word in english)
Now if I buy right tailight all red similar you what do I do for to see the white light???
thank you very much..I wait to you..
Andrea


----------



## cabri (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (l88m22vette)*

MAM Nuvolari 8,5*19inch


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Hi.
I asked Darren.
All they are is English right light and a Euro left, which deletes the white reversing light.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

01 TT 225QC


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (scoTT la rock)*

Some pics from GTI International
























Norm scooped 'Best Audi' award.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

wouuuuuuuuuuuu
Your car are very gooooooodddddddddddddd!!!
thank you very much for information..


----------



## ervinj74 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Some pics from GTI International


DAAAMMMMMNNNNN - that's all I can say about those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

I like the huge camber on Norm's wheels...but why only in the back?


----------



## hadtto (Jun 21, 2007)

here's mine/Users/kirbykirkman/Desktop/photos/hadtto nose.jpg
tt west 2007


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

erm...
hadtto try uploading your pics. http://www.photobucket.com


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Phunk
that's fuggen hot. white leather? I wanna see more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

just messin around one night








same wall










_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 9:35 AM 7-1-2007_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

All I can find at the moment. I'll have a look around.


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## marksk1 (May 5, 2006)

headlights being custom painted to match body this week!!!!! so no comments please
















Now I just need a real DOPE sticker for the car


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

DAMN!
that primer grey/black 50's machine is AWESOME!!
who owns this, and what are the mods?? any more pics anywhere?? 
more info PLEASE!!


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

















DAMN!
that primer grey/black 50's machine is AWESOME!!
who owns this, and what are the mods?? any more pics anywhere?? 
more info PLEASE!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

The primer car's from worthersee 07. That's all I can tell you. Sorry.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

























Owned from new in 2000...first APR stage 3 car outside of APR
APR Stage 3 turbo package
High flow cats and downpipe
225 Extrude honed Intake
EVO Shield manifold spacer
Samco hose's throughout
Forge FMIC
Defi Boost Gauge
Custom Gauge pod
BMC Carbon CAI
APR Exhaust
Spec Hybrid stage 3 clutch
Spec 12lb aluminum flywheel
Neuspeed rear swaybar
KMAC camber kit
Bilstein PSS9 coilovers
Dieselgeek Race shifter
B+M shortshifter
ECS Tuning shift knob
OSIR CF ebrake
OSIR CF door handles
Riso clear corners
Charactere Grille
Recaro Leather Pole positions
Neuspeed 22mm front sway bar
BBS LM wheels
Audi 3.2 nose treatment
Audi 3.2 rear valance
Greddy DV
Boostmachine
993 twinturbo brakes and rotors
H+R Spacers
Euro mirrors
Euro Dash
Adcom car amplifiers
XM Radio 
Kenwood KVT615 + Garmin NAV
Infinity perfect 10"s
Infinity perfect component speakers
Phatbox
Now back in my posession after 2.5 years of abuse by the ex ...restoring the Roach as we speak here in Gainesville


_Modified by Qu!cks!lva at 1:42 PM 7-13-2007_


----------



## Bazzy (Jun 14, 2007)

Qu!cks!lva is that all the same car? Looks so different in every pic! Looks good though


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## FasTT (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi i am new to the forums 
here are some pics of my car 
2000 Audi TT Quattro
Mods so far
ECU flash from MTM 265bhp
K&N air filter
Boost gauge in vent
3.2 Rear valance


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (Bazzy)*

Yep same car....just has gone thru some changes in its life...now has 3.2 bodywork as opposed to the Dietrich stuff...Still sporting the LMs though.
Infact as I speak new changes are happening...Shall update pics maybe next week


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

whatcha ddooiinggggg


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

fresh' n up a lil bit.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by TTurboNegro at 1:48 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

_Quote »_ECU flash from MTM 265bhp

+85bhp just from a chip on a K03s? bitch plz. 

_Quote »_











Are those the headlights in the back getting some tint???







that's gonna look slick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Murderface at 4:28 PM 7-15-2007_


_Modified by Murderface at 4:28 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

nah its just the tails....wanted to do the headlights...but didnt know how it would shine thru...need to find a doner headlight to experiment


----------



## FasTT (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Hell no 
225bhp before flash 265bhp after (+40bhp)
this is the 225QC with K04


----------



## richpike (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (FasTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FasTT* »_Hell no 
225bhp before flash 265bhp after (+40bhp)
this is the 225QC with K04

I didn't think Audi made the 225 in 2000








-Rich


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

_Quote »_I didn't think Audi made the 225 in 2000
-Rich

x2
I was gonna ask about how you have duals without an exhaust system listed in your mods lol
Typo on the year perhaps?

_Quote »_









Wait a tick...do I see just the roof masked off? Two tone on a black car???










_Modified by Murderface at 12:46 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## richpike (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Typo on the year perhaps?
_Modified by Murderface at 12:46 AM 7-17-2007_

Yep - that's what I'm thinking...
-Rich


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (richpike)*

Some new pics with my rims


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
Wait a tick...do I see just the roof masked off? Two tone on a black car???










yea roof not done yet tho..


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've never seen that on a black TT...what color you going with?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've never seen that on a black TT...what color you going with?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

Chromed? Serious?


----------



## DigitalTucker (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (richpike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richpike* »_
I didn't think Audi made the 225 in 2000








-Rich

He's in Austria...Did Audi come out with the 225 in Europe before the US?


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

Just Washed...



























_Modified by mcguijo at 2:48 PM 7/18/2007_


----------



## ervinj74 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (mcguijo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcguijo* »_Just Washed...











I saw one just like this at an ATL dealership about 2 years ago. The color wan't moving it off the lot. Doesn't look too bad at all now that I see it all CLEAN and what not. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (ervinj74)*

Love the color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Bah a few pics of my nothing special '00 TTC:
































Some pics are from when I didn't have a license plate panel so I PS'd out the holes










_Modified by Murderface at 2:42 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## FasTT (Jul 14, 2007)

I'am from Austria Europe so in 2000 there was a 225QC


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (FasTT)*

That's cool I never knew that


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

New Euro Plate!!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*

update:


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

Yeah it was cool seeing turbonegro's ride at waterfest:
























Also the VAG motorsport 3.2T car, it was my desktop wallpaper...then I ran accross it:
















































CF mirrors...nice touch








Not much TT action, but I got some pics:








































I always thought bout what I'd do if I had a red TT...and this guy pretty much did what I imagined...except I would have gone with 19's I think these are just 18's:

















_Modified by Murderface at 12:19 AM 7-26-2007_


_Modified by Murderface at 2:29 AM 8-5-2007_


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

yo TTurboNegro, did you get an extra clear coat? the car looks very glossy, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)




----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (liquidicenf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidicenf* »_yo TTurboNegro, did you get an extra clear coat? the car looks very glossy, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

got some paint work done b/c of rock chips....4 coats of 2 to 1 (pretty thick) omni clear..and cleand the sh*t outta it day those pics were taken http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks...hopefully it holds up 4 a while..i drive alot







.....sooo many hand/finger prints all over it too that day and in those pics....


























_Modified by TTurboNegro at 7:47 PM 7-26-2007_


----------



## 00ttCoupe (Mar 27, 2007)

tturbonegro can i get some pics of ur engine bay... so i can get an idea of where u ran the piping for the FMIC... thanks in advance


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (00ttCoupe)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Like those wheels a lot better than the chromed ones http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 00ttCoupe (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Some Misc. pics i found on my laptop
[img http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg /img]
[img http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg /img]
[img http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg /img]
[img http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg /img]
[img http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg /img]
[img http://memimage.cardomain.net/...l.jpg /img]

How do I post so you can see without a link?


_Modified by 00ttCoupe at 11:01 PM 8-6-2007_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (00ttCoupe)*


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

well don't some rich mofos live there


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

damn...thats ballin parking right there....belive that's King St. in Manchester















pretty sure his cars in PVW this moth too


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

hell yea! love all that space between cars they have to park http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (jok3r)*

Norm's TT this afternoon (he hadn't put the sticker on it lol)


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya rich town that can't paint the line on the road straight ?!?!? what up with that


----------



## 00ttCoupe (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (Audi225)*

its for when they are drunk... they can swerve where ever and not get pulled over


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (Phunkshon)*









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif perfecTT


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_


















so gorgeous



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## socaltt (Jul 25, 2005)

Well i never posted my car here yet so i guess ill do it now.


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (socaltt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *socaltt* »_Well i never posted my car here yet so i guess ill do it now.


































Details???


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (00ttCoupe)*


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (00ttCoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00ttCoupe* »_tturbonegro can i get some pics of ur engine bay... so i can get an idea of where u ran the piping for the FMIC... thanks in advance


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Darren's new interior -


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

last pics are perfect!!!
I like green TT


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

good pics!!!
Phunkshon have you some pics of your interior?


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

what wheels are these?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (chrislups)*

wow....more pics of the coupe with the schmidt th's


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

No great pics yet...








Just my quick Im happy they're on snapshot.








Finally got my spacers in and here ya go...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (socaltt)*









what spoiler is that?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

_Modified by Murderface at 2:57 AM 3-15-2009_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_No great pics yet...








Just my quick Im happy they're on snapshot.








Finally got my spacers in and here ya go...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









tturbonergo got some competition


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

those wheels look great nice job man ... what are those? clear corners on the headlights and that thing is set


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (chrislups)*

Yeah, 
I should have scooped those clears that were for sale recently. 
They are Sevas S-Stars. Just picked them up last weeknd. They are used. Got a retarded deal with tires. I wont post cause you'll $hit yourself. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

They spoiler is a SGI it looks nice but its wide as hell.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

wheels came off today... centerbore was wrong and they didnt sit flush on the spacers.... sucks ass.
oh well.... Ill post pics of the alternate wheels.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_good pics!!!
Phunkshon have you some pics of your interior?

None of the TTs are mine. I know a couple of the owners.


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

yay- more pics of the SAME 2 TTs. over and over and over again.


----------



## kevmster_k (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (diehlryan)*

AutumnBahn 2007


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (diehlryan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diehlryan* »_yay- more pics of the SAME 2 TTs. over and over and over again.

I was asked for interior photos, and had a few more from recent shows (where they picked up trophies). 
So sorry if that doesn't suit you. Why don't you post some photos of your car, if they're worth looking at. 

By the way, in my last post, there were THREE different TTs, not two lol.

Thanks for your (invaluable) input...


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

interior photos okay..
you found the need to post more exterior photos... there are atleast 20 in this thread already.
where are the pics of your tt? those cars arent even yours!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (diehlryan)*

This is my TT
But in garage I have new steering and gear knob










































_Modified by andrewosky at 1:18 PM 9-18-2007_


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Heres a picture of my TT.
I dont need the public approval or trophies to enjoy my car. Its a daily driver that gets 100+ miles on it a day. It just rolled over 90k last week and it still runs strong. I get 28.6mpg averaging 40mph on a tank.


----------



## MrKeyzerSoze (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

How do I get a push button engine start?


----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (MrKeyzerSoze)*

Google - there are kits everywhere for this. I know JC Whitney has one. The tough part is finding a button that matches (which the above car didn't bother with).


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

exactly..I bought a kit from ebay.com
It's original Engine start S2000..
It's perfect on TT


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

nice looking car/ backdrop


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_nice looking car/ backdrop

thanks thats Mt Washington , NH


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

how is the ride out there in mt washigton? nice ride its like 350 miles from it looks like a sick place to drive and what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (chrislups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrislups* »_how is the ride out there in mt washigton? nice ride its like 350 miles from it looks like a sick place to drive and what kind of wheels are those?









going up is really cool and a little scary for the passenger , you gotta go slow ( around 20mph ) so its more like the cool factor that your car is climbed a mountain than the drive itself . it was really windy that day ( 65mph winds ) but the view was tottaly worth it .
The white mountain roads that lead to mt waginton ( rt 16) are awesome and an attraction on their own plus there are tons of things to do up there , lakes , camping , horseback riding , boat / jetskis for rental. 
my wheels are staggered 18" porsche RG5 champion replicas .


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 10:05 AM 9-28-2007_


----------



## chrisegg (Sep 30, 2007)

*My TT!*

This is my Audi TT








1999 modell
180bhp
NON-quattro and pure fun


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

I noticed that only about 75% of the pic's in this gallery were Aviator Grey, so I thought I would do something about it. Hopefully these will bump it up to 80%







. These are the Friday before H20. I spent all day Thursday detailing the hell out of it and I woke up and it had poured down rain. Still looked hot though. I had the only Aviator Grey vehicle that I saw either day at H20. Honestly I have never seen another in person. But it seems that there are 1000 of them in this thread







. Enjoy!








































































_Modified by TREFTTY at 10:27 PM 9-30-2007_


_Modified by TREFTTY at 8:24 AM 10-1-2007_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

nice aviator!
that exhaust could used moved up though, looks like it's hanginnnn


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_nice aviator!
that exhaust could used moved up though, looks like it's hanginnnn


I just went out and looked at it. It wont go up any higher and it is tight. I think it may be the angle of the picture that makes it look that way.


----------



## liTTo (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (TREFTTY)*

nice Aviator Grey!!! surprised i've never seen you in the area, clean TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bazzy (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (liTTo)*

Baahaha! Nobody gets your license plate but me and you i guess! That's halarious man, nice


----------



## TREFTTY (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (Bazzy)*

When I was at H20, people would drive up next to me and scream 
"Treeee Fitty". It was fun, cuz hardly anyone gets ever gets it.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

hi guy
I want more pics....pics pics


----------



## holyshiznets (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (holyshiznets)*

thats some tint d00d


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

Yeah your back wndow looks painted on, like an RC car







looks slick.
Those axis pentas on it?


----------



## holyshiznets (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

yeah there axis pentas right now, switching to black DPE's next week


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (holyshiznets)*

A couple of shots worth sharing


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

Soopa clean








Maybe smoke those side markers...they're the only thing that isn't tinted lol


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (holyshiznets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *holyshiznets* »_









*That is soooo annoying!*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Murderface)*

is this spoiler OEM? or can someone post some more info about it?


----------



## holyshiznets (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

Looks like the same one i have but only black instead of CF
http://www.zmaxautosport.com/p...id=57


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

here is mine...
























and the driver....










_Modified by sims159915 at 1:43 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## W3RKD TT (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## W3RKD TT (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (W3RKD TT)*


----------



## TTQRT Madness (Oct 21, 2007)

Haba haba bubba ! I want to post my TT after hers!!! But my cars not done yet.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (W3RKD TT)*

What kinda seats are you running W3RKD?


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_What kinda seats are you running W3RKD?

those are RS4 seats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

Oh, thats sic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (W3RKD TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W3RKD TT* »_










siiiiick


----------



## mkymk2 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_siiiiick 

by far my favorite picture in here too!


----------



## Joshinpa (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## ttaz02 (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## transio (Nov 17, 2003)

With the new tag on...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (transio)*

[email protected]


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

haha thats great man


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*









Yeah... these are for sale or trade.








Picked em up used, was excited to get em mounted and snap this pic for you guys. My sorry a$$ didnt think about centerbore when i picked these up. ( first audi... didnt think about it )








They are:
Sevas S-Stars
19x8.5 et 35
19x9.5 et 40
5x100
centerbore too small... I may have it machined. They will fit scion tC, etc...


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

picssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## polskaGKB (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (ttaz02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttaz02* »_










What rims/size are these?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (polskaGKB)*

18" OZ Superleggera (Italian for super-light)


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (diehlryan)*



































_Modified by cant get a password at 8:49 AM 11-20-2007_


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (cant get a password)*

The only decent pic I have right now...........


----------



## bzyrice (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (20vTa4)*









Body work all done!! Decided to take a pic!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (bzyrice)*

hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bzyrice (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: (Murderface)*

thanks! i will take better pics maybe this weekend.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (bzyrice)*

Just check my Signature for a pic of the TT for now. Its got tinted windows at the moment and new wheels going on very soon after the New Year so I'll post a better pic then.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

This is my TT


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

_Quote »_http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/5038/img6483sviluppedsmediumkb2.jpg

[email protected] cent. That head unit matches nice, coulda fooled me for OEM if I didn't know better...
But wait, with that starter button, you can't turn your traction control off anymore?
Anyway this needs a good bump, although these showoff the scenery a lot more than my car:








^that was taken with an LG chocolate

















_Modified by Murderface at 12:42 AM 12-25-2007_


_Modified by Murderface at 12:44 AM 12-25-2007_


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

heres mine guys...


















































_Modified by TiTYman at 5:54 PM 12-27-2007_


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

Dang, look at that tity


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (1_slow_mk3)*









Nice reflection in the front bumper....are those A8 wheels on that car?!
BTW, love the TiTY...very clean!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

thanks man... and those are a8s you are a true dubber







my friend robs donk










_Modified by TiTYman at 8:37 PM 12-31-2007_


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## TSRgeneral (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_








Nice reflection in the front bumper....are those A8 wheels on that car?!
BTW, love the TiTY...very clean!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I love this Look. Superleggas are Hot. your car is HOT,, Nice ride bro


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

so far the superleggas and the porshe wheels take the win.... 
wow... the first Silver TT with the OZ's is the sexiest TT I have seen. its perfect. the grill looks great. the stance is perfect. the suttle showing of the FMIC is too cool and the obvious Sline accent takes the cake... it just looks perfect.. 
PS: how the hell are is fogs on with out his head lights being on? 
_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 11:47 PM 1-7-2008_


_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 12:05 AM 1-8-2008_


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *225TTRoadster* »_so far the superleggas and the porshe wheels take the win.... 
wow... the first Silver TT with the OZ's is the sexiest TT I have seen. its perfect. the grill looks great. the stance is perfect. the suttle showing of the FMIC is too cool and the obvious Sline accent takes the cake... it just looks perfect.. 
PS: how the hell are is fogs on with out his head lights being on? 
_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 11:47 PM 1-7-2008_

_Modified by 225TTRoadster at 12:05 AM 1-8-2008_

easy headlight switch mod, someone has it posted up but i forget where.
i did it as well and its nice to have, only takes 5min


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_
easy headlight switch mod, someone has it posted up but i forget where.
i did it as well and its nice to have, only takes 5min

show me!!!! I have always wanted to do this.


----------



## silvervr6dub (Oct 16, 2005)

*my new TT*


----------



## TSRgeneral (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: (bzyrice)*

Here's a couple of my car, before the recent bumper upgrade


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (TSRgeneral)*

random day before my spacers and 3.2 valence


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (TSRgeneral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSRgeneral* »_Here's a couple of my car, before the recent bumper upgrade

You mean bumper chemotherapy?


----------



## kevilo (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: (TSRgeneral)*

how much did it cost you to get rid of those tumors?
i m thinkin of removing them too.


----------



## MR GIGGLES (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (kevilo)*

Sold my mk4 24v GTI for a 2003 225hp TT..... I am new to the audi part of the euro scene.... got the car on december 22nd... got myself an little christmas present


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (MR GIGGLES)*

Good present http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_









Still the best lookin wheels for the TT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I let a set get away...


----------



## dmust (Aug 19, 2007)

here's mine...
sorry for the pic size!!!








































_Modified by dmust at 11:21 PM 2-4-2008_


_Modified by dmust at 11:24 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## Bmorlok (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (dmust)*

Well I just got my wheels on so I feel I can post pics now. I will lower it later- I actually don't mind this ride height for now.


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (Bmorlok)*

My 2000 Audi TT


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (iMotion_TT)*

here's mine.. i need spacers and need to lower it too.
http://i.pbase.com/o6/78/46178...s.jpg



_Modified by pchon at 11:08 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (pchon)*

My TT










_Modified by my own style tt at 1:34 PM 6-29-2008_


----------



## GTI'D_VW (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (my own style tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my own style tt* »_ Tried to get a host but here is my link of pic's URL: http://www.carsponsors.com/profile.php?id=172457

Wow those chrome wheels are fugly


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (GTI'D_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI’D_VW* »_
Wow those chrome wheels are fugly









Yeah those wheels are absolutely horrible. Ruined the car IMO


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (Dyzee)*

Yeh I know. I get that from the euro people but I wanted something different then everybody else. I hate seing people with the same rims
so I went with those. They make the car stick out from other TT's. They got me sponsored and a troghy so I cant hate. I learned to love them. Hints MY OWN STYLE TT.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (my own style tt)*

yeah but different does not always mean good or nice. There's LOTS of wheels that haven't been on a TT yet, just use your imagination and browse around.


----------



## STTELTH (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (MR GIGGLES)*

Hey Mr Giggles! You have my car!!!








http://public.fotki.com/doadea...uattr/


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

me and my friends


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

I'll try one more time, I can never get my pbase pics to post, so here's a link. Spacers and springs going on friday=) Koni's already on there.
http://i.pbase.com/o6/78/46178...s.jpg


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (my own style tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *my own style tt* »_Yeh I know. I get that from the euro people but I wanted something different then everybody else. I hate seing people with the same rims
so I went with those. They make the car stick out from other TT's. They got me sponsored and a troghy so I cant hate. I learned to love them. Hints MY OWN STYLE TT.

your stock wheels look SO much better...


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

here are some pics of my car with my stock wheels cruisin down to sflgtg with dubkorps.
















heres russes sick wagon...











_Modified by TiTYman at 7:52 AM 2-14-2008_


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Bmorlok)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bmorlok* »_Well I just got my wheels on so I feel I can post pics now. I will lower it later- I actually don't mind this ride height for now.









































i love lms... lower that junk for baller statis! 



_Modified by TiTYman at 1:33 PM 2-14-2008_


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

more pics guy!!!!!!!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

pics is not very pretty








New upgrade:black rings..
What do you think about?
I want remove plate!!!










_Modified by andrewosky at 10:43 AM 2-21-2008_


----------



## dmust (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

duhhhh where's the pics???


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*recent shots*


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: recent shots (Qu!cks!lva)*

im not gonna lie... i like your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: recent shots (TiTYman)*


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Hot wheels illa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
May consider selling or trading. Might do the Boxster Brake upgrade and doubt they will clear.


----------



## raddorabbit (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: recent shots (ILLA NOIZ)*

First pic rocks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmust (Aug 19, 2007)

very nice and clean car, 
keep it up.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (dmust)*

what spring?
is there bilstein pss9?
Pretty car!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_what spring?
is there bilstein pss9?
Pretty car!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, the car had the bilsteins when I purchased it. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Those are 18" Kahn RS-S wheels. Pretty difficult to find unless you order them from Emgland. Edge Racing use to import them a few years back.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*mine *

in my driveway
























@ h20 07'
hope you like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by DuBSPEED22 at 4:06 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: mine  (DuBSPEED22)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on the cutie
oh... car's lookin good too








Is that the reiger rs4 kit?


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: mine  (ILLA NOIZ)*

ha thanks man, na its the vortex full kit 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: mine  (DuBSPEED22)*

what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: mine  (Neb)*

arellis think im spellin it wrong tho


----------



## axp2948 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: mine  (DuBSPEED22)*

After nearly 4 months without my car at the shop, it is finally being picked up tomorrow


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

get some space on them puppys


----------



## axp2948 (Jun 7, 2007)

what offsets and size are you all running? i'm looking for a new set of shoes..


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: mine  (DuBSPEED22)*

from a drive I took today


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: mine  (exboy99)*

Lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

new one to whore....


----------



## axp2948 (Jun 7, 2007)

HOT







what wheels are those??


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

ABT A25 painted BMW cosmos black


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*

what brakes you go wit? / and your thoughts on em.. its comin time for a brake upgrade. plannin on going with zimmerman


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

New wheels will be on tomorrow morning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics to come...


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Perfect, and what wheels?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Perfect, and what wheels?

Sorry... I'm out of town and will snap some pics tomorrow morning or afternoon...








18" TSW Croft http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks like I might be the first one on here with them...








They look great! Gunmetal with Machined face.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

wouuu..your Mercedes wheels are beautiful..
What model are they?
Good car!!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_
What model are they?


The "alphard" off the SL500.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: mine  (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_from a drive I took today











































HEY!!! That's MY car! Dolomite Gray! (Except I have smoked side blinkers.)


























_Modified by JettaRed at 8:56 PM 3-17-2008_


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: mine  (JettaRed)*

here's mine taken a few weeks ago at Angeles Crest in LA 


















_Modified by pchon at 11:59 PM 3-17-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: mine  (pchon)*

Like the wheels...what are they?


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks,
They're 18x8 Piaa Super Rosso Monoblocks. They've just been discontinued, though I bought them off a guy on the Vortex. He sold me 5 wheels for a really good deal.


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (pchon)*


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

I love that color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*

good color.
Pics of interior? I like it!!!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

The wine red looks insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_The wine red looks insane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it's actually brown. someone just doesn't know how to use white balance correctly on their camera.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

_Quote »_it's actually brown. someone just doesn't know how to use white balance correctly on their camera.

I'll say. 
My opinion stands, however http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TiTYman)*


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

i like..


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

all these TT's in the UK look wild


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_

















Front rings should be blacked out to match the rest of the car's look


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

This is my TT


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: mine  (DuBSPEED22)*




















































_Modified by iMotion_TT at 10:05 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## jerk (Aug 28, 2000)

*Re: mine  (iMotion_TT)*

^ Needs more vinyl.


----------



## PatrickShatter (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: mine  (cincyTT)*



















_Modified by PatrickShatter at 11:15 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: mine  (iMotion_TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iMotion_TT* »_

















Guy has at least 400 HP in stickers alone...and I'm not sure but the backwards stickers I hear give the most gains


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

If people gave me money or parts for free/cheap, i will be more than happy to put their name on my car also


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_This is my TT









I really like this rolling shot. clean car man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

thanks guy


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Quad exhaust FTW


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc*

here's mine







mine









_Modified by 2001TTransport at 11:16 AM 5-11-2008_


_Modified by 2001TTransport at 11:17 AM 5-11-2008_


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (2001TTransport)*

okay here are some new pix of the whip taken in the last few days....
im just using a kodak easyshare and my crappy iphoto skills, so they are not that great but whatevs....
anyway- here ya go:
















werd.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (scoTT la rock)*

only crappy part is your blurring...your ultra shine with iphoto is nice


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (ShockwaveCS)*

Here is my car just got it tinted this week along with my mk4 jetta in the back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 


_Modified by Minibabe at 4:55 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (Minibabe)*

Can we get more shots of the TT? I like those wheels...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Can we get more shots of the TT? I like those wheels...









If you were talking about mine....here is a side shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
 


_Modified by Minibabe at 6:44 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (Minibabe)*

Our TT....back from the dead (check my sig for that whole story)


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (vwglinut)*

Makes me wanna get into wreck so I can get a free respray...hella nice cars man. GLI has a perfect stance.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Quad exhaust FTW

If you say so,..


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_Makes me wanna get into wreck so I can get a free respray...hella nice cars man. GLI has a perfect stance.









Thanks man, GLI needs some spacers to really set it off







(they're almost here)
If you wanna go through the stress of seeing your 'baby' damaged, then by all means....but I tell ya...I wish it had never happened b/c I take great care of the paint on both our cars, and our TT was previous owned by some good people...it wasn't daily driven and was always garage kept http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## natrotciv (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (vwglinut)*

how do you guys tint your tails and your head lights like that? and what kind of turbos are you guys using? do all tt's come with front mounts like that?


----------



## dmust (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (natrotciv)*

the headlamp are tinted using either vinyl or cleared with a black tinted clear,
and no tt's do not come with a front mount like that.


----------



## natrotciv (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (dmust)*

oh, do you guys VHT niteshade or just a film? and where and what kind of piping could i get for the front mount? or is it just forge that sells it?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (natrotciv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natrotciv* »_oh, do you guys VHT niteshade or just a film? and where and what kind of piping could i get for the front mount? or is it just forge that sells it?

Search, plenty of topics about VHT and intercoolers. This thread's not worth cluttering up with questions like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## axp2948 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (Murderface)*


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc (axp2948)*

After a wash:


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: SGI OSIR Caractere Stoptech etc ( XXX 1.8T)*











_Modified by Murderface at 1:15 AM 4-14-2008_


----------



## Markus (Sep 5, 2000)

*SSR, H&R Sport*


----------



## lonewolf05 (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is my baby


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

and now


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*









H&R Coilovers
Neuspeed sway bars
APR chip (265hp) 91/93 octane programs
Forge DV 
Modshack intake 
Cross drilled rotors with Mintex pads
18" Hartmann RS4 DTMs with Falken ST 115 (225/40/18) 
15mm/20mm H&R spacers
Stubby antenna
RT performance 3" downpipe (custom one off)
Custom exhaust
Pzwo door blends
Pzwo rear valance
Pzwo front bumper lilp
Pzwo grill
Pzwo floor mats 
Osir carbon rear spoiler add on
Osir carbon door handles
European tails with fog light
Clear front signals (not installed)
Autometer boost gage in vent pod
Color matched engine cover


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (Lurkertom)*

pm'd you LurkerTom


----------



## ForceofWill (Dec 1, 2005)

My new purchase.


----------



## bzyrice (Dec 3, 2003)

My TT.. It is for sale








Click here for more info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3817165







</img>







</img>







</img>


----------



## retloctt (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (bzyrice)*










_Modified by retloctt at 7:40 AM 5-2-2008_ 

_Modified by retloctt at 7:42 AM 5-2-2008_

_Modified by retloctt at 7:43 AM 5-2-2008_


_Modified by retloctt at 7:43 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## dmust (Aug 19, 2007)

retloctt:
awsome..... 
just crazy


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## kenghh (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

Mine TTTT


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (kenghh)*

more pics?


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (kenghh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenghh* »_Mine TTTT



















different. but i like! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

needs a slam though~


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (.klipse)*

nice TT i found on the net










_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 7:39 AM 5-9-2008_


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ fixed yer link


----------



## silvervr6dub (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (kenghh)*

This weekend at primer.....








A couple weekends ago leaving dustoff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (silvervr6dub)*

those wheels look really good on your car man... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvervr6dub (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (TiTYman)*

Thanks man







. I'd like to get thicker adapters to bring the rears out a little more, hopefully soon.


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

yea that would look pretty good....


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (225TTRoadster)*

Time for some decent pics of my gauge:
























Cluster for comparison:








Cell phone pic:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Murderface)*

those are awesome!!!
Hopefully i will have mine ready soon


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

newest pic with mods..


----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)

*hello from russia*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: hello from russia (ajiellika)*

Does it have a picture on the door?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Nothing fancy... But I know a bunch of people have asked to see the TSW's
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

a few pics from the other night


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

good car!!!http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What type of coilover do you have on TT?
Thanks 


_Modified by andrewosky at 12:42 AM 5-25-2008_


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ vmaxx.
dude TiTy, how long did it take your rears to settle? you told me after you drove around the block... lies! lol. 
its been like almost a month w/o the rear perches and i still have like a 1 finger gap








see look:










_Modified by .klipse at 11:33 AM 5-25-2008_


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

urs is quattro i see... mines fwd. plus i look lower with big ol 19s...


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

i dont know what the deal is with urs... poo


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ ohh yaa... damn quattro. 
sometimes i wish i would've gotten a FWD...cheap DP's, lower drops and less drive train loss


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

dont say that to loud, certain haters will start shiit


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

haha... omg did i say my car wasnt quattro out loud? lolz


----------



## dmust (Aug 19, 2007)

klipse:
what brand of coils did you instal??
i have neuspeed and my fonger does not fit there and i'm running 18's
cincyTT: how's the stocker coming?


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ i'm running vmaxx's w/o the rear perches. also adj. control arms to adjust the retarded camber/toe when dropped. 
my other gripe w/ quattro's ;(
but ya, i'd figure i'd wait it out another month or 2 so the rear settles.
i know it took like 3-4 months before i realized my H&R's settled and got lower lol



_Modified by .klipse at 6:11 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## dmust (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (.klipse)*

i got offered vmax from a supplier here but did not know them. what do you think of those??
i coul get thme in a sponsor ship? is it worth it?
thanks


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (dmust)*

get them in for fwd and send them to me.


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ well think about all the people that actually track their TT. 
vmaxx gets the basic job done = adjustable ride height.
majority of them could care less for adjustable dampening, etc.
so why pay $1,000+ for a drop when u could accomplish the same thing for hundreds less?
vmaxx ftw


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (.klipse)*

Guy ,where Can I buy vmax?
I'm from Italia and I don't know that name of coil...
anyone have KW? or bilstein pss9?
I have bilstein b8+hr spring and my TT is not very low that I would


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ hey guy 
http://www.stratmosphere.com


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

im not ur guy buddy!...lol


----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)

*More fotos*

Old Fotos:

























New Foto:


----------



## cabri (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (*

here my car


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: ( (cabri)*

what wheels and size are those???


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Look like OEM MkV GTI wheels to me...if I remember they're 19's but those look like 20's


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*

that's what I thought...the do look like MKV wheels but they also look like 20's.










_Modified by turbott920 at 6:42 PM 5-29-2008_


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

do you have brembo caliper on original discs?


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

One crappy cellphone pic of my car:


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dyzee)*

Is that the RS4 front lip Dyzee?


----------



## cabri (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Wheels are from MK V GLI size 8,5*19 inch
and the disks are from seat leon Cupra R the original have 312mm ánd from seat have 323mm


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_Is that the RS4 front lip Dyzee?


That it is. Molded into factory front bumper with shaved aliens and shaved license plate holder. Picture makes it look like it does not fit right but it fits as good as OEM.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Dyzee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dyzee* »_

Picture makes it look like it does not fit right .

That it does.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Dyzee)*

good work!!
Please more pics of this bumper


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

dang cabri
you should've jus left the huffs unpainted lol.


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_good work!!
Please more pics of this bumper









Will take some pics tomorrow. Rain and hail here


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Dyzee)*








Too Italia rain rain rain


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: ( (cabri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabri* »_

















those wheels look perfect on there..


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: ( (cabri)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabri* »_here my car

























Agreed.... Might have to do something similar!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Of course, my TT is black


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

this is my car with last news...parabols black chrome, mirror surf edition







,cut roll bars and black color, grill without emblem,badge"rat",remove antenna, fuel cap paint nimbus grey...what do you think?
sorry for pics, I have done them with telephone


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

man its lookin good now slam it... not that im low


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

looks good except for the 'rat' badge. I can't see the TT's being a rat-style yet..


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

I think you need some poke on those wheels also.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: hello from russia (ajiellika)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ajiellika* »_









I knew I reconized that decal from somewhere...going Drift King's 350Z Tokyo Drift style on that ass huh.


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: hello from russia (turbott920)*

yup, i'm gonna whore her


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

infact..
But I love rat-stylz and so I do a badge rat not only for rat-stylz but for color of car and for my plate...
rat=ratto(in italian =mouse) and is ok for nimbus grey...I call my TT "la raTTa"
when rain stop I will make a photo with reflex...








thanks guy


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

















_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 9:37 PM 6-3-2008_


_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 10:06 PM 6-3-2008_


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good pics and car!!!


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: hello from russia (.klipse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.klipse* »_yup, i'm gonna whore her 

































dude ur car looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ haha thanks. i'm rubbin now since my wheels are wide as hell, so i dont think ill slam it like yours


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (.klipse)*

hy guy..
Your car is very pretty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's too low, what coilovers have you?


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

vmaxx


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: hello from russia (.klipse)*

More info on the slammage! What size wheel and what suspension set up do you have?


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

fronts - 18x8.5 et+35
rears - 18x9.5 et+25 (et+35 w/ 10mm spacer)
on vmaxx's w/o rear perch.


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_ 
It's too low

Is that possible?


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ ya. i want mine lower


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

I want lower more


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

nice


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_I want lower more

















what kind of grill is this ? I like


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

Neb..where do you get that lower grill? do they sell side scoops as well? thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (-TT-)*

hi guy..it's FK without embem...


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

on NEBS car i want the lower grill..?










_Modified by DuBSPEED22 at 3:50 PM 6-10-2008_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_Neb..where do you get that lower grill? do they sell side scoops as well? thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's the OEM for the V6 bumper, can be bought at the dealership.


----------



## mk1rabbitguy (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

that grille is hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by mk1rabbitguy at 9:39 PM 6-10-2008_


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

i think he was writing back to -tt-...


----------



## holyshiznets (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (TiTYman)*


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## pokeytt (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*











_Modified by pokeytt at 12:58 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_









centers???


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (pokeytt)*

i liek the center caps


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

I don't have center because they are not do in black chrome..
But I prefer this now!!!!







I paint all black, center and screw
Now I hate light chrome


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

my brake dust looks like your wheels


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_I don't have center because they are not do in black chrome..
But I prefer this now!!!!







I paint all black, center and screw
Now I hate light chrome























I'm lost. can someone translate his post to english for me ?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

I don't have center because they are not do in black chrome..  I do not have center caps on these wheels because they are not chromed like the rest of the wheel 
But I prefer this now!!!!







I paint all black, center and screw  I like the way they look now. I will paint them black and then install them on the wheels 
Now I hate light chrome





















 i no longer like traditional chrome because it is* G**HEYYY*


_Modified by cincyTT at 12:01 AM 6-14-2008_


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

haha...
im sure u guys could understand it if u wanted... btw i like the color of the wheels


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (TiTYman)*









sorry for my bad english guy...Next time I traslate better way that I can!!
when I Speack about car is very difficult for me and a lot of words I dont' know








After University I promise to go 1 years in US...and so I see all TT and I hope to learn better my english
Andrea


----------



## giacTT (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Wow i guess i never posted here....


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (giacTT)*

always interesting to see other routes that people take. 
i like your setup a lot under the hood. 
the rest of my opinion about the exterior, you already know what you need to do, I wont be critical.


----------



## blacksail337 (Feb 7, 2008)

hi i'm new, here's my 02 225 Q just bought it in jan and put the wheels on it maybe 2 months ago so far just them and a p-flo installed
































want to lower it asap


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (blacksail337)*

Soon to change again
















Once looked like this








Then this








To this








and currently at this point...


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*

There is a guy on Ebay with those same wheels right now. He is selling *4* fronts 18x8.5 and *2* rears 18x10 for 1000 shipped...hell of a GREAT deal IMO


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

They are a great looking wheel...
Just much heavier than my BBS LM's


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Hi guy, is it your tt?
I remember your!!!bentley or bbslm,pole position and roll bar..I see on edition38..good car!!!!

this tt has pretty color


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

my new vmaxx coilovers + 15mm spacers in front 25mm in rear / POS fat fives


----------



## calvindoyle (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


ALMS in the rain.


_Modified by calvindoyle at 9:28 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_
























 
i really like this car its very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

^super clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love the body work


----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)

At last has put new wheels and tires.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ajiellika)*

i like the wheels. you need vmaxx coils and spacers 15mm up front 25 mm in rear


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


----------



## Bazzy (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

So crazy, you're car is sort of in the same step as i plan mine. I know photoshops aren't welcome, but this is what i have planned for mine after it gets outta the shop:










_Modified by Bazzy at 2:37 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Bazzy)*

who u talkin to


----------



## Bazzy (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_who u talkin to

you! Silver... vmaxx slammed.. stock fat fives.. it's like lookin into the future


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Bazzy)*

haha nice. i like it a lot. i was just now today thinkin of painting my wheels black. i mean **** your photoshop job sold me. plusi just plasti-dipped the audi rings with black. looks good to me.


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote »_









To quote SCS, my brakedust looks like your wheels.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
To quote SCS, my brakedust looks like your wheels. 

HAH. that is quite funny to see again.

i actually thought my wheels were black when i bought the car. the woman that drove it killed the fat fives andddd never cleaned them. it was funny..


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

some edited oldies......


----------



## Hm-2 (Jul 11, 2008)

*My Audi TT*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: My Audi TT (Hm-2)*

updated pics:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Audi TT (Morio)*

all red tails would look great on that car ^^^ nice ride height


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: My Audi TT (Neb)*

Like the A5 wheels on that Aviator http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dfischer (Jul 2, 2008)

*reply*









Edited, because mine is stock and not cool otherwise =p


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: My Audi TT (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Like the A5 wheels on that Aviator http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

his also done the grill mod


----------



## Hm-2 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: My Audi TT ( XXX 1.8T)*


----------



## Hm-2 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: My Audi TT (Hm-2)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: My Audi TT (Hm-2)*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Audi TT (Phunkshon)*

love it ^^^


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

x2 ^^^
ILY, haha.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

x3
other pics?


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: My Audi TT (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









Damn, just realized this is the green Gwerk car. notice the cage and the mirror.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: My Audi TT (turbott920)*


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm not really diggin the camo...I liked the clean green.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_I'm not really diggin the camo...I liked the clean green.

100% agreed. That is definitly one of my top three favorite TTs out there. But from a close up of the 50 note I think it's safe to say it's only vinyl wrapped and doesn't effect the actual paint.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*

gotta get my rear camber sorted out, but here are my refinished wheels and my newly purchased VMAXX's


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

New pics with smooth bumper..


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

nice car man makes me wish i never put the wing on...


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (TiTYman)*


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ vmaxx's.
dude tity, you're like the only other TT besides me who rocks the rear towhook! 


_Modified by .klipse at 7:19 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (.klipse)*

thats cuz we're awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

My car alittle dirty


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

Here are a couple of photos of my TT225Q. I bought it from murray42 last week. I plan on tinting the back 3 windows (tint is a big no no in North Dakota) and tinting the taillights.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (teklord69)*








good!!!very very low..I love it!!!


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Here's mine...*

Spec:V6 front and rear valance,19" nouvalari alloys,FK highsports/KW tie bars,15mm spacers rear,3mm spacers front,Milltek cat back.


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

That is one of the nicest ive seen the color combo in and out is sick. the wheels are classy and so is the stance of the car. tint the windows and it will be the best ive seen. WHAT YEAR IS IT?


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (nasTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nasTTy* »_That is one of the nicest ive seen the color combo in and out is sick. the wheels are classy and so is the stance of the car. tint the windows and it will be the best ive seen. WHAT YEAR IS IT?


Thanks a lot for your comments nasTTy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The car is a 2002 and as for the stance i will soon be putting on 20mm spacers because i dont think the 15's fill the arches well enough!


----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

I drive the 2002 Alms edition with the Avus Pearl Blue Exterior and Red Interior. And other than mine I think yours is the best. Mine needs spaced and lowered. But currently questioning weather the trade off of comfort and functionality is worth the look (aesthetic upgrade)


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (nasTTy)*

Shop around, lowering it doesn't have to mean bad ride (as long as you don't drop 2"+ or run bags)


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## tt32dsg (Aug 14, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (tt32dsg)*

by far my favorite TT


----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)




----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

guy more pics please!!!!


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

I posted these in another thread, but here it goes!


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (kclax44)*

*MINIBABES Car*


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

mine


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

damn dude is that your house?


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

nice front bumper...


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

i'll be the one to say it first then. your car is beastttttt


----------



## Entourage (Apr 30, 2000)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

Tagged for future reading. 
BTW: There are some gorgeous cars in this thread!!!


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks . its been alot of work .


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (turbomeyers)*

dayummmmm u are a beast bro, how much did the rieger kit run u unpainted and where did u get it from?


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

lol get some airride then


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

damn i like your car, how much was the full rieger kit? pm me


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (kchizTT)*

dont be fooled, it just looks extra good on his car. look for uneekTT. his was so so looking.
click this, i dont want to cloud up the thread with old pictures
http://www.straightfocus.com/t...L.jpg


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

fooled ? made a few small incorrect choices . (headlights ... and the two tone shark fin roof, botom of door ) other wise thats a nice tt as well 


_Modified by turbomeyers at 8:32 AM 9-18-2008_


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

some other tts i have built for people 


_Modified by turbomeyers at 8:35 AM 9-18-2008_


----------



## MkITT225 (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re:*


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

_Quote »_http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l6/turbomeyers/beastt/BEASTPORTFOLIO004.jpg

Is that a highly blingified K04 or a big turbo setup?


----------



## dmust (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re:*

well again here's Mine after some mods,
not done yet but coming on strong.








i only have pics at importfest Toronto


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (vr6power !)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6power !* »_









very clean car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)

Last fotos:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey meyeres where did you get that valve cover at ?


_Modified by Audiguy84 at 7:50 AM 9-26-2008_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Re: (dmust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmust* »_










what wheels? close up of the blue paint?


----------



## axp2948 (Jun 7, 2007)

Here are some updated pics of my ride....


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (axp2948)*

^^^^nice wheels...hate to clean them tho.


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

im rolling on these for a bit


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ lol monte carlo's.
wha happened to your OZ"s?
god, i need to take some new pics with the new wheels... =(


----------



## terribleein (Jun 28, 2007)

Still in the baby stages, but she'll be there one day.
















Just put on new/different wheels... HOLY GAP, BATMAN! I know what is next on the list...


----------



## axp2948 (Jun 7, 2007)

looks clean as hell man!!!


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (.klipse)*

i still have them but i think im gonna trade for somthing new this weekend so i took them off.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

_Modified by andrewosky at 7:40 PM 10-2-2008_


----------



## dmust (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

WOOOOOO AAwsome pics man
it looks so.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: hello from russia (.klipse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.klipse* »_yup, i'm gonna whore her 










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Specs on these anyone?


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: hello from russia (PnZrFsT)*

XXR 502's staggered...personally wouldn't buy a set of multilug wheels though


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: hello from russia (turbott920)*


----------



## Joshinpa (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## nasTTy (Nov 16, 2006)

i have bbs rc's and they are 18's and after the finish is worn a little more they are getting powder coated and they should look similar.
i like the dark rim look.


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: hello from russia (PnZrFsT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PnZrFsT* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Specs on these anyone? 

heh ya, i sold them to another member (AF.com) already.
but to be exact
XXR 502's
18x9.5 rears et+35
18x8.5 fronts et+35
225/40/18 ziex's super stretched and poked in the rear


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: hello from russia (.klipse)*

a few from h2o

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: hello from russia (sh-tsweak.)*

Lookin good tweak...Ever thought about rear mud guards? It might "even out" the look (ie take up space in rear wheelwell)...either way slammed and shaved makes me jealous


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: hello from russia (sh-tsweak.)*









[IMGhttp://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff54/b_purkiss/My%20Car/rain2.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Petit LeMans parade lap Friday. New Caractere nose, OSIR cup wings. We were Sierra Hotel!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

_Modified by andrewosky at 1:00 AM 10-16-2008_


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

wow neb. those pics look hot


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (.klipse)*

One of Nebs didn't work


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (.klipse)*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

Apologies if reposts...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

Phunk...is that what used to be that cream colored roadster?


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Phunk...is that what used to be that cream colored roadster? 

Cream one is right hand drive, has chopped and teflon coated roll bars, shaved third brake light, and 996 seats...99% positive this one is different.
Maybe the same as this one though.











_Modified by turbott920 at 11:51 AM 10-22-2008_


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Also the bottom one has a different grill setup and has it's spoiler still on


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Corradokid135)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokid135* »_Also the bottom one has a different grill setup and has it's spoiler still on









Eactly, Murder was refering to this one...I was sayint the one with the different grill and spoiler is possibly the same as the one Phunk just posted but Phunks pic is just more recent.


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Apologies if reposts...


















Oh my god that is porn,i dont know whats come over me but i'm suddenly loving roadsters







I think they're one of the few cars that actually look good with the hood up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
Eactly, Murder was refering to this one...I was sayint the one with the different grill and spoiler is possibly the same as the one Phunk just posted but Phunks pic is just more recent.


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*

A couple TT's I found to be unique


----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)

Last weekend few fotos...


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_
Cream one is right hand drive, has chopped and teflon coated roll bars, shaved third brake light, and 996 seats...99% positive this one is different.
Maybe the same as this one though.









_Modified by turbott920 at 11:51 AM 10-22-2008_


ummmm what wheels are these. i know that they are porsche wheels, but just dont know what the model name is.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (turbott920)*

Pete's (pale green Roadster) has the actual rims from that black car, but (as stated above) with teflon coated centers.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

From the Dagball rally this year....


----------



## jsdny (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

I have the same question. I'm still wondering what make and model these rims are. Or even if they came stock on porsches.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

the w\porsche wheels are cup III's


----------



## FWDTT (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*

Hey Sims what's the hap with the Ducati (misspelled BTW). I have one too. MS4!


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

i realize i need to get lowwww. **** these custom springs, they worked on the fat5'z, but not this setup.
17x8 + 13mm spacer
17x9 + 32mm adapter


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (Charisma)*

A pic my buddy took a few months ago...............


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Charisma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charisma* »_








i realize i need to get lowwww. **** these custom springs, they worked on the fat5'z, but not this setup.
17x8 + 13mm spacer
17x9 + 32mm adapter

So shiny


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

ha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just wait till i detail her. that was just a simple wash after having road salt and other junk all over the body.


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

taken by my buddy ian


_Modified by TiTYman at 9:59 PM 11-30-2008_


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (20vTa4)*

Nice shot. You know Evan Sokol (Scenic Driver on AW)?


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

@TiTYman
Sickness with the quickness !
what coils?


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

To ittruder i dont know evan....
To senater... im running vmaxxes
thanks btw


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (20vTa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vTa4* »_A pic my buddy took a few months ago...............










what size wheels are these?


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_
what size wheels are these?

18x8.5


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (20vTa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vTa4* »_A pic my buddy took a few months ago...............










what suspension are you running? or more specifically in the rear.. perches in/out?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

Cool. He runs a black coupe with a small Caractere aero wing right in fronto fo the rears. Short guy: real nice if you ever meet him. Works in the electronic publishing business.


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

sun of a gun

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

I love your TT







and
This pics is very cool!!!


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_sun of a gun

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Seriously


----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)




----------



## jurveju (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (ajiellika)*











_Modified by jurveju at 6:40 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Out cruising around Kennesaw and found some good backdrop.


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

^thats good backdrop?? dam..


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

Contrast baby!









"DAMN"


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

^what grille is that?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (kclax44)*

Caractere: I got it from LLtek I believe. Love its clean and simple look: like an F-86 Sabre!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

new ass
















and drift on snow


















_Modified by andrewosky at 11:54 PM 12-28-2008_


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

^^^^^questa immagine e' bella^^^^^


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*
















grazie mille








Parli anche un po' italiano??


----------



## Joshinpa (Aug 23, 2007)

Installed my new suspension


----------



## dmacc1 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

nice grille


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

what did you put in?(coils)


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

_Modified by TiTYman at 9:29 AM 1-2-2009_


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Too low for GA, but nice color.


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

where did you get the grill from tityman? looks great. It is not the one sold on ebay is it?


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

i forgot were i ordered it rfom but its an fk grill


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (InTTruder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InTTruder* »_Too low for GA, but nice color.

i beg to differ ... daily driven in downtown atlanta
















of course it's now ridiculous here in DC so it's gonna get raised soon


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

perfect!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (vr6power !)*

You got a least an inch on that other car!


----------



## Joshinpa (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (InTTruder)*









new rims


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice lip!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

my x-mas present to myself


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

looks good!
Want to sell me your front bumper.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

NICE!

_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_my x-mas present to myself


















Now bring it to Quattro de Mayo in May! Bunch of OHIO folks coming. Check http://www.ohiovw.com and http://www.fatdubs.com for ifo in your area.
Used to live in Anderson, on the east side. Loved WEBN!


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

Thanks, I'll check it out!
I live in Montgomery but I work in Newtown.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Charisma)*

oh what fun 
it is to ride ...


----------



## Bazzy (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (Charisma)*

Those kids in the back are lovin it! Reminds me of that time on the beach... that was 8 hours of cleaning i never want to do again.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Yea, me and my buddy pulled up and I was like "Dude, I'm not sure I want to do this with these kids here"... Didn't want to corrupt the minds of the youth.
I started doing it, and I saw them jumping up and down and what not, so I kept going. At one point I had to stop because my entire drivers side was caked with snow and my wipers were going full-blast, I could not see where I was going!
When we were leaving, they were screaming "Nice job", I was laughing because these were some little kids, I mean like 8-12yrs old.
I'm going to hell, they are sooooo going to try that when they get a license.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

really cool pics


----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)

_Modified by ajiellika at 6:40 PM 1/21/2009_


----------



## yellowtt1.8t (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (ajiellika)*

Those are some sick photos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)




----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (ajiellika)*









One of the best TT pics I've seen


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

_Modified by andrewosky at 12:47 AM 10-16-2009_


----------



## Joshinpa (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Joshinpa)*


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

new wheels


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (TiTYman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TiTYman* »_new wheels




badass !







.. specs ?


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

theyre 17x9 17x10


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

TT looks killer, awesome rims are they Stahl? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (TToxic)*

3-piece porsche turbo twists


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

awesome. i had previously thought about doing them but could not find them!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

tityman good wheels!!
nice car!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
one question,what tyres on 10j?


_Modified by andrewosky at 6:47 PM 2-3-2009_


----------



## Schr0eder (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_









High res for my background please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## D.C. Design (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: (Schr0eder)*

very nice pics you guys


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

tity!! good ****. what happened to your OZ's?
haven't whored in awhile, so i guess:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (.klipse)*

TiTy car is looking tight! You should smooth the front bumper


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (Joshinpa)*

what wheels are those?


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (ajiellika)*

nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (TiTYman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TiTYman* »_new wheels




i ****** hate you!!!!







dope man....******* dope..slammed, love it


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

thanks guys...

_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_tityman good wheels!!
nice car!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
one question,what tyres on 10j?

_Modified by andrewosky at 6:47 PM 2-3-2009_

theyre 235/40/17
klipse i sold the ozs it was time for better things...
btw i like the new look on your car as well! space the rear a bit


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
klipse your Lm are 18?


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Old pictures. No more wheels or suspension.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (atrak)*

bring it back son!!!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (atrak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atrak* »_Old pictures. No more wheels or suspension.










































This car has lots of potential...really like the wheels...maybe with different tires and lower


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

seriously that can look pretty awesome!


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

QUOTE=bring it back son!!! 
shïtsweak.
Your car has me too intimidated to bring it back.
QUOTE=jwalker1.8]
This car has lots of potential...really like the wheels...maybe with different tires and lower[/QUOTE]
That's exactly what I didn't like about my car. KW's didn't go low enough and those Toyo's were horrible. Sold the wheels and coilovers a while back. It's been stock ever since. Plan on keeping it that way, but I'm starting to get that dreaded "itch" again










_Modified by atrak at 9:45 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (atrak)*

That's exactly what I didn't like about my car. KW's didn't go low enough and those Toyo's were horrible. Sold the wheels and coilovers a while back. It's been stock ever since. Plan on keeping it that way, but I'm starting to get that dreaded "itch" again








Which KW's did you have? Also what are the wheels?


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_
Which KW's did you have? Also what are the wheels?


V1. J-Line Krowne


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
klipse your Lm are 18?


correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

what wheels are those ?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

back from the body shop


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks good. I had been thinking about doing a lip-kit of some sort... I can't decide.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Charisma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charisma* »_Looks good. I had been thinking about doing a lip-kit of some sort... I can't decide.

that's all OEM


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That was a solid decision


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

so me and the g-friend went out to take some pics with the new camera. 
started at the house:

















up to scottsdale:








































TTS:


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Is that MK2 yellow or orange?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

20's on the mk1?


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

factory 18s that badly need spacers








or did you mean euroluv69's mk1?


_Modified by zetarhopike at 9:46 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

its an orange TTS also im running 19s not 20s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (euroluv69)*

My second time around with a TT:
















The only mod is votex front lip, which came with the car.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_That was a solid decision

















got any more pics?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ( XXX 1.8T)*

my new coilover


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ( XXX 1.8T)*

I've got a few more...
http://s549.photobucket.com/al...0Pics/


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_my new coilover


















that's exactly how low i wanna be, no more no less. 
i was wondering how u feel when u drive it that low. do you feel like you;re about to buttom out or ??
im very perenoid about the oil pan....
my gti's vr6 oil pan was way tooo low for nyc roads.....
also, im guessing you're running spacers.... what size ?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

My oil pan measures 1.5" off the ground, I live here in Baltimore with some ****ty roads; just drive slow and intelligently and you won't have any issues. Look ahead in the road; my best advice.
"Roll low and slow"


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (andrewosky)*

thanks guy
No rubbing and ride is good..


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ ahh finally andrew, you're dumped


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (.klipse)*

ahahah Thanks guy


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

did u take the perches out Andrea?


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

andrewosky i have to ask what color or what did you do to your rims to make them look like that?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (bvgoosedd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bvgoosedd* »_andrewosky i have to ask what color or what did you do to your rims to make them look like that? 

Black chrome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

hi
Yes guy on rear I remove all for now..
I need more spacer or new rims(In Italia 18' aren't allowed)
yeS Black chrome and now I have centers..
I would have 215/40 on that rims 
Next purchase will be tie bars, my rear camber is -4°








What about 30mm spacers?I need them but I think the ride is not so good...rear will be slow and heavy...








Guys I don't know your names!!!please write it








Love this forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

30 mm spacers won't add that much weight! Stock wheels are heavy anyways..
-Ben
here's a link to CPT tie bars. They're in the US but I ordered from them with no problems (i'm in Canada). Seems the price went up too. They were $299/set last year. Nice to raise prices in a recession








http://www.gocpt.com/products/1/controlarms.php


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

I got the CPTs and love them. I track and auto-x the car, and drive rather spritely on places like Tail of the Dragon and The Devil's triangle. They help the car rotate just right.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_hi
Yes guy on rear I remove all for now..
I need more spacer or new rims(In Italia 18' aren't allowed)
yeS Black chrome and now I have centers..
I would have 215/40 on that rims 
Next purchase will be tie bars, my rear camber is -4°








What about 30mm spacers?I need them but I think the ride is not so good...rear will be slow and heavy...








Guys I don't know your names!!!please write it








Love this forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hi Andrea how come 18" is not allowed?
TT come OEM with 18" wheels so you should be fine. If you look on the glovebox door it has the legal wheel sizes for TT.
If you buy spacers they dont way much as they are aluminium i have H&R spacers as they are the best out there and i have 10mm at the front and 15mm at the rear.
Be careful not to go too wide as it will rub on the rear
Ciao Costa!


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Here is a useful offset calculator that helps you match wheels and spacers to get flush. regardless of diameter, you can get it right.
http://www.2x.ca/TT/offset/
Italia wheels are very heavy in the US. I presume gravity over there is about the same: can you get lighter?
Here is my TT on 18"








I'm running 20mm spacers on it, because the offset is ET+42. Still not quite flush, but I track the car and even with Koni/Eibach and a 19mm RSB I get some roll.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

I'm in dire need of spacers, do you guys have issues with more road debris damage with the wheels flush?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (zetarhopike)*

Not at all. But I live in HotLanta, not Detroit.
Get MTM- they fit the hubs better (OD equals the hat OD on the brake hub)


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the tip!
Including windchill, its 105 degrees warmer in atlanta than here


----------



## Volante 8 (Jan 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Bring that pretty blue TT 3.2 to Sebring!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (InTTruder)*


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_









Very nice but all that $$$ spent on shaving that front and no 3.2


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

Who cares if its not a 3.2. Its sick!


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (TiTYman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TiTYman* »_Who cares if its not a 3.2. Its sick!

my comment was in reference to the front bumper....they spent a lot of $$$ on shaving the aliens and grill lines and didn't put a different lip on...IMO woulda been a great detail to add.


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

oh ok i see what you mean. I like the look of the non sline bumber shaved it looks clean but the sline looks real good aswell. sorry if i came off harsh.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rich20thGTI* »_









nicest roadster i have seen anymore pics?
where's it from?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

I agree withyou
I prefer original front bumper smooth than sline...Only my opinion









This roadster is perfect!!!Lm and Recaro...love them!!
From Uk..


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_
Very nice but all that $$$ spent on shaving that front and no 3.2









shaved original bumper > 3.2 bumper


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_
nicest roadster i have seen anymore pics?
where's it from?

Theres loads of pics on Edition 38.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_
shaved original bumper > 3.2 bumper 


Shaved 3.2 bumper > shaved original


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*









hard top roadster hehe


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_

Shaved 3.2 bumper > shaved original









you mean half shaved?? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh snap, hard top convertible


----------



## FSI-TURBO (Mar 22, 2009)

It's the TT from my Brother with 19" Bentley Wheels!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (FSI-TURBO)*

pics from Davidoski


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ you're the biggest pic whore andrew lol


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (.klipse)*

ahhaahah thanks


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

at least the car is nice too look at!


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (.klipse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.klipse* »_^ you're the biggest pic whore andrew lol

haha so true.. but i dont mind seeing it at all.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_shaved original bumper > 3.2 bumper 

shaved 3.2 > all


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (.klipse)*

I'm liking the city lights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomeyers (Dec 15, 2005)

why would yo want the 32 . i am stumped . like 3.2 bumper or 3.2 engine .


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (.klipse)*

just for you


----------



## FSI-TURBO (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (FSI-TURBO)*

more pics please ^^


----------



## FSI-TURBO (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (Neb)*


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

wow you delivered on neb's request


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (FSI-TURBO)*

I will see you at Worthersee on 23 may!!!








hr ultralow?
good car!!


----------



## FSI-TURBO (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

Yes, its a low Version H&R!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (FSI-TURBO)*

looks great. FWD? (i'm guessing it's FWD because of how low the rear is..)
just because I like to whore it


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

Neb those super RS are amazing. what are the specs? 18s? i really need to find a set for mine


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: (1badg35)*

Always wondered what they would look like on a TT - Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joshinpa (Aug 23, 2007)

A couple pics from last nite


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (Joshinpa)*

Are those wheels from Axis?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (1badg35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badg35* »_Neb those super RS are amazing. what are the specs? 18s? i really need to find a set for mine

18x8 et 37 and 18x9 et 39 added 15 and 25mm respectively. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*

Taken by photographer for Miller Performance Group


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ nice! work emotion cr kai's.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_Taken by photographer for Miller Performance Group









looks good. I like those wheels.. pm'd


----------



## Markus (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Krissrock, Your car has come along really nice.
Now I've got to go to the tint shop because of your pic.
I didn't think I needed it.... but now I do. lol.


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

find me


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)




----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ clean ass evo VIII


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Neb)*

still raining..


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ looks hot. i wish my car was that low again.
... but too much headache w/o a panzer plate


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (.klipse)*

well so far so good and i've hit some terrible roads (fingers crossed)


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmeloydotcom/ 
got bored, went out and took some pictures. a few of the last pictures you will see of it with the LMs on, got something else.


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

That thing is sick! Where do you get that grill from?


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

nice man... love the car cant wait to see whats to come


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

you coming to sowo mario?


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

yea ill be there... im excited


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

what bag setup and management are you running? Link to your build?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

Is this thing no longer red???


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (jwalker1.8)*

noo its red, the build started over a year and half ago. I got a bunch more Ill be doing here over the summer. Trying to get somethings done before sowo.
heres the link
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3627611


----------



## Geraldinhoe (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

from blown euros


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Sweet16-v)*

dope !!
is that the alms edition?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

is nice. saw it at the show. Not an ALMS


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

are those alms edtion seats ?


----------



## Geraldinhoe (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_are those alms edtion seats ?


yes they are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Sweet16-v)*

i want em realll bad!!! heheh


----------



## c00guh425 (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

i love this front end you have on your tt! Who makes it, and where can I get it? Thanks


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)




----------



## SporTTy (May 29, 2006)

*Just My TT*

Some shots of my TT from 2 years ago and present time....not much changed, just wheels








She's one of my models I shoot with










































_Modified by SporTTy at 10:00 AM 4-21-2009_


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

lowered it a bit more...


----------



## .klipse (Feb 11, 2008)

^ stop getting lower you FWD! ur making us quattros jealous...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (.klipse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.klipse* »_^ stop getting lower you FWD! ur making us quattros jealous...

x10000000


----------



## FSI-TURBO (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (Neb)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (FSI-TURBO)*

^ sic, love the smoothie front bumper and the color


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (FSI-TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-TURBO* »_









sexy. bags?


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)




----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (ttuner)*

Your lights look great ttuner, what did you do to them? Are the covers smoked or just polished as ****


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (FSI-TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FSI-TURBO* »_


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (dogdrive)*









We NEED more pics of this NOW!!!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (country boy)*


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)

It was too nice out to just sit inside today and my car was decently clean so I thought I would go looking for some new places to take automotive photos. I found a few new places but I liked these 2 the best. No real point to them other than I was bored. I thought I'd try a new way to put in a watermark on these types of photos too.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

nebster... do u know the size of the wheels?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

Sat Autosports Wheels
18x9 and 18x10
read that somewhere on the uk forum.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

wow... is he on bags ??? or he just keeps it that low?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

the silver ones on air.....idk but the brown one tho.


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

i like this page....


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_the silver ones on air.....idk but the brown one tho.

lol.. im sorry for asking a million questions.... is it quattro??? and what about ur tt? is it quattro ?


----------



## racerbunny24 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: (dmust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmust* »_










that must be the most hideious GLI on the planet


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

what about that TT....that shet is pretty hideous.


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_
lol.. im sorry for asking a million questions.... is it quattro??? and what about ur tt? is it quattro ?

its straight, im pretty sure that silver one is fwd because of the way he sits in the rear and how the sub frame is pushing the wheels forward. Mines fwd too.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_what about that TT....that shet is pretty hideous.

its straight, im pretty sure that silver one is fwd because of the way he sits in the rear and how the sub frame is pushing the wheels forward. Mines fwd too.


the beauty of fwds on tt


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sh-tsweak.* »_what about that TT....that shet is pretty hideous.


lol naw that junk is staight from fast and furious!


----------



## TUNR23 (Nov 26, 2006)

how the hell do yall keep ur headlights so clean. mine look like ass!!


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

if u have to wet sand and buff them...


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

Mine!
























Charles


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)

Heres my baby ! Momo Rims.


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (SupraSkylineSTI)*

New Wheels...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (kclax44)*

Went to the beach this morning..


----------



## Mikko S. (May 20, 2009)

*Re: (Neb)*


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Mikko S.)*

heres a few I found in the sowo threads.
but now the cars back on steelies and jack stands


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Mikko S.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mikko S.* »_










what wheels are those?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

hahaha dont mind the band-aid


----------



## Mikko S. (May 20, 2009)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_

what wheels are those?

ABT / OZ splits, originally 8,5x18", et29 I guess. Rears are now 9,25x18".


















_Modified by Mikko S. at 5:17 AM 5/21/2009_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_hahaha dont mind the band-aid









where those wheels on that raddo? They look better on the TT..


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_heres a few I found in the sowo threads.
but now the cars back on steelies and jack stands









Why is that? Also, I like those wheels better than the ones you had one when you got done slamming your fwd...


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

yea those wheels have been around. they were first on a 20th here in fl and then on something in nyc and now on my buddys silver gti back here in fl. 
the wheels are still his he just let me borrow them for the show last and for me to dial in the airride to get lower on 17s. I'm building a new set as we speak but still waiting on some parts to get here from germany. hopefully this will be done mid summer. I like 17s better than the 19 LMs.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


























http://www.flickr.com/ryanmeloyDOTcom


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*

CCW wheels?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (atrak)*

yea....classics. they werent mine just borrowed them for the weekend.
they are up for sale right now. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4403529


----------



## atrak (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*

As always, car looks amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Worthersee tour 2009 with my friends










_Modified by andrewosky at 11:06 PM 5-30-2009_


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

*Rear shot*

Here's a recent shot of the rear of my 225...









_Modified by pchon at 11:24 PM 5-30-2009_










_Modified by pchon at 12:05 AM 6-4-2009_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Andrew your car looks MINT. Lovin' it


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

What color is yours euroluv?


----------



## qua_TT_ro (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

2000 TT Quattro Denim Blue 
H&R springs
K&N intake
Custom Apexi N1 Exhaust
Tenzo Cuzco V1 18x8 et+25
BF Goodrich G-force sport 225/40/18

















































































_Modified by qua_TT_ro at 4:04 PM 6-3-2009_


_Modified by qua_TT_ro at 10:27 AM 6-5-2009_


----------



## j50 (Jun 4, 2009)

here's mine grtz j50


































_Modified by j50 at 11:06 AM 6-4-2009_


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (qua_TT_ro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *qua_TT_ro* »_same car i just switched the rims and had the front grill removed for a little while 








_Modified by qua_TT_ro at 4:04 PM 6-3-2009_

Lol What?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

nice muffler!^


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_nice muffler!^
 
which makes baby jesus cry!


----------



## Matt336 (May 16, 2008)




----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_ 
which makes baby jesus cry!

lol.!! i can only imagine!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

Busted!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

Really? They bust you for 7 mph over? wow...


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Really? They bust you for 7 mph over? wow...









sucks to be Aussie


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


----------



## Tekron for president (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: (euroluv69)*

i have gone through this entire thread and this is one of the best stances i have seen on a TT thusfar.


_Quote, originally posted by *euroluv69* »_









I'm not a fan of the wheels - they just aren't my style... but you guys need to poke a little bit!! your cars will look a lot nicer if the wheels come out further than the front ones.. would look much more aggressive and beastly. I am planning on buying a nimbus or aviator coupe in the future and using it as a daily/track car... putting this in the garage, since i want to work on it and probably do a swap:


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*

Here is two more of MINIBABES car


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (Tekron for president)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tekron for president* »_i have gone through this entire thread and this is one of the best stances i have seen on a TT thusfar.

I'm not a fan of the wheels - they just aren't my style... but you guys need to poke a little bit!! your cars will look a lot nicer if the wheels come out further than the front ones.. would look much more aggressive and beastly. I am planning on buying a nimbus or aviator coupe in the future and using it as a daily/track car... putting this in the garage, since i want to work on it and probably do a swap:









Poke is on the way out,its all about the tuck!!


----------



## Tekron for president (Apr 24, 2008)

no wai


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


----------



## YARD (Apr 27, 2009)

*I guess you either love carbon fiber or you hate it.*

































http://www.theapplicationnation.com


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ShockwaveCS)*

my


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

oH MY God








love it!!

Neb, have you "eletrical" front plate?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (andrewosky)*

not the electric version, just the standard hide-away plate holder. You just pull it out by hand..


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

where Can I find it?thanks guy


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (andrewosky)*

no problem
http://www.swiftmotorsports.co...64943


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re:*

Taken at DC 09 show last w'end:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: (country boy)*

Silver with the fake CF = FAIL!
Kingfisher Blue = YUM


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Re: (YARD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YARD* »_I'll take that as a compliment coming from an Aussie country boy.

You what...i did'nt say anything!!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Re: (YARD)*

but fake CF is a fail


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Neb)*


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Neb)*

It does offer a bit of insight as to what a carbon body TT would look like, personally not diggin it even in real carbon.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TToxic)*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Audiguy84)*

Love the dish


----------



## ken_mag (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re:*

Spent the last hour skimming through this thread. Such beautiful cars. I need to buy one soon and fortunately the wife agrees!! I'm thinking awd for the inclement winter weather we get here.


----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)

Today.










































_Modified by ajiellika at 8:36 PM 6/27/2009_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (ajiellika)*

We Don't Play!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

ew fail.
the wheels are sick...everything else is garBage.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_ew fail.
the wheels are sick...everything else is garBage.









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## yellowtt1.8t (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*







Some recent pics of my car...at local Audi events.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (yellowtt1.8t)*

















Some pics of my '02 ALMS.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (paullee)*


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

Why the frown Neb???


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (paullee)*

RS's are sold and taking a deposit on the TT this week..


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

Sorry bro...other TT's will be there if you decide to come back to the TT scene.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (paullee)*

yellow, that is beautiful! I love that color set up. That's the exact type of scheme i like with the line going through the car. I did that exact setup on my bike with Red/white...I wanna get my painted in the same scheme with black n silver...but I'll prob never do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yellowtt1.8t (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Thanks Kissrock. Yeah yellow is def my favorite color, but everyone always calls it a bumble bee lol. whatever


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

Neb- wanna sell me your headlights? do you not have turn signals in them?!?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Getting a workout on the Dragon at QDM-










_Modified by InTTruder at 9:36 AM 7-2-2009_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_Neb- wanna sell me your headlights? do you not have turn signals in them?!?

Sure if you want to buy the car to go with it


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

this is after almost 6 hours of cleaning!


































_Modified by deepblueT at 4:57 PM 7/3/2009_


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (deepblueT)*

we'll have some new pics after this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spadde (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re:*

Let's put one from Finland also...


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

spadde-
Dietrich kit? Looks well.


----------



## Spadde (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (InTTruder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InTTruder* »_spadde-
Dietrich kit? Looks well.

Rieger kit, better live than in pictures


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

what's with the antenna on the rear quarter?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (Spadde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spadde* »_
Rieger kit, better live than in pictures









Schoen!


----------



## Spadde (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_what's with the antenna on the rear quarter? 

Nothing? It's just "short"


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (Spadde)*

haha


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nicely done Finland...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Spadde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spadde* »_
Nothing? It's just "short"









lol i mean why is it there instead of on the roof?


----------



## Spadde (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
lol i mean why is it there instead of on the roof?

lmao! Well it's there because of very simple reason. I don't like roof antennas and it fits there quite nicely?! Well I like it and it's the most important thing...


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

this is my quattro TT


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice pics. Talk about your setup.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

nice pics but wheels are a let down


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

im trying to sell them, i must say its not easy


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Nothing wrong with those.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

rolling shot of her.....finally on coils and with my winter wheels off




_Modified by Minibabe at 4:11 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

what wheels are those?


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_what wheels are those?

they look like Work VS-XX


----------



## sergio396 (Apr 4, 2008)

nice pics lexatt


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dogdrive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogdrive* »_
they look like Work VS-XX

correct - and i meant to say winter wheels off.....these wheels are my summer wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
next up....votex kit, abt wing, and euro rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

THE fastest color! Great looking coupe!


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

Another one from Finland.


----------



## zephyr893 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re:*

My baby...








2001 225 Quattro; baseball-leather interior; boost gauge, hyperboost DV, 19-inch OZ Superleggeras


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: (zephyr893)*

I can't believe I've never posted in here. 
This was about 2 months ago, sitting a little lower now:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Volkl)*

best color... If I come across a white coupe - I'm all over it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

From a 'lil photoshoot with some friends:
Makes me want a MK1! Quattro + 1.8T + MT = win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by bkmintie at 5:34 PM 7/18/2009_


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

Just put a down payment on my "new" 2001 Audi TT 225 model. Comes with GIAC software and from the documentation the seller provided, my understanding is an upgrade of approximately 35-42hp and 50-55ft-lbs. So unless I am missing any upgrades from the seller (to my knowledge none other than a complete extra set of matching wheels with 4 snow tires), that would put my new TT at approximately 260-265hp and approximately 257-262ft-lbs.
I still have to get the information for the exact settings on the software, but to my knowledge that is where it is at currently.
Got it for $13k with 57k miles.





































_Modified by iladel_05 at 10:00 AM 7-19-2009_


_Modified by iladel_05 at 7:52 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

after owning the TT for a month, i was finally able to claybar and fully detail the car. the PO didnt take car of anything! All is good now though...


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

More pics to come next weekend, coilovers this week!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kclax44)*

Before i dropped it more.
















REALLY DIRTY LOL!!









_Modified by [email protected] at 12:57 AM 7-29-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:43 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## mikeyax (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_*MINIBABES Car* 

























Ish is homely! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (lexatt)*


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (Neb)*


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Anybody make TT-East this year in Snowshoe? I had to miss it (sniff- work). Great folks, great venue!


_Modified by InTTruder at 12:59 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mikeyax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikeyax* »_
Ish is homely! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_rolling shot of her.....finally on coils and with my winter wheels off

_Modified by Minibabe at 4:11 PM 7-13-2009_

same car u should have just used this picture, those where from last year before the coils went on.....


_Modified by Minibabe at 5:19 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (FWDTT)*





















































































_Modified by iMotion_TT at 11:57 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice ride iMoTion. VERY Well executed.
What LIP are you using? I like the fitup.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

I like everything but that front lip (s)


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

It's not a SEAT Cupra: wonder if it's a Rieger.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

Its an "RS" front lip, and requires you to hack the bumper. You can find them in ABS on eBay for like $240. Its a copy of one that came out years ago from a specific company, but I don't remember which one...


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

I ordered the Rieger sides and rear here
http://www.lltek.com/riegrtek-TT_8N.htm
The front lip is a Rieger replica and the body shop didn't put it on right. I plan on getting The Rieger front lip and getting it down perfect when i get my car repainted. 
The Cupra lip was bought on eBay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

last pics youll see... car is for sale. =^[


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

Beautiful!
good luck with your sale, I'm sure you wont need it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DJackie (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is mine.


























_Modified by DJackie at 9:30 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## kclax44 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: (DJackie)*

Me again?








If you want super high res for desktop backgrounds let me know, haha


----------



## mikeyax (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
same car u should have just used this picture, those where from last year before the coils went on.....

_Modified by Minibabe at 5:19 PM 8-2-2009_

Ahhhhh... Much better







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And stole a page


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (iMotion_TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iMotion_TT* »_I ordered the Rieger sides and rear here
http://www.lltek.com/riegrtek-TT_8N.htm
The front lip is a Rieger replica and the body shop didn't put it on right. I plan on getting The Rieger front lip and getting it down perfect when i get my car repainted. 
The Cupra lip was bought on eBay 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories 

are those MMR wheels staggered? I wanted a pair of them but they didnt' seem to come in nice sizes for us...or even our PCD...are they a custom order?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Mine


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Nimbus in Mass. Nice.


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

aviator not nimbus, equally as nice!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

Needs ring caps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vinsanity (Aug 17, 2009)

mine, needs drop and spacers now


















_Modified by vinsanity at 12:48 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## Astraali (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re:*

Some proper shots of my TT










































_Modified by Astraali at 11:53 AM 8/20/2009_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Astraali)*

i want a high res of photo 1 please


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Astraali)*

Not so proper shots of my TT as well


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Duke_FI)*

I love your car. Specs on the wheels?


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Neb)*

Artec Turbo P 8,5 & 10x18


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (iMotion_TT)*









20s look sick....any pics of h/l @ night ? hid shine thru ?


----------



## Sead (Sep 3, 2002)




----------



## tseliostt (Aug 23, 2009)

18'' or 19''
nice wheels replica r8?


----------



## vinsanity (Aug 17, 2009)

yep replica r8's 18x8 35 offset $574 shipped from powerwheels pro


----------



## tseliostt (Aug 23, 2009)

*Re: (vinsanity)*

thanks man


----------



## Astraali (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re:*


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

what wheels are those.... and what suspension do you have...?>?


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

they look like ABT wheels


----------



## Astraali (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_what wheels are those.... and what suspension do you have...?>?

ABT A10, 8.5 and 10.5x18" and H&R coils.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Astraali)*

how the hell do you get soo low in the rear....?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

take out the bases and the rubber mounts


----------



## Astraali (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_how the hell do you get soo low in the rear....?


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_take out the bases and the rubber mounts 

That's it and I still got one half of it left.







Coming of next week.


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

beautiful. love the ABT wheels. good area to take rolling shots too


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (mikeyax)*


----------



## Tekron for president (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Astraali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Astraali* »_

























space the rear and you're golden! 
i'm so mad, i was set on a TT225, but it's been months and i just can't find one. i'm picking up an 00 S4 in a few hours instead.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

why would he space the rear? It's perfect as is.


----------



## Astraali (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_why would he space the rear? It's perfect as is.

10.5" ET20 currently...


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re*

Two stunners,one from Germany the other from Holland


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

_Modified by venmousracer at 5:48 AM 8-28-2009_


----------



## thelaststrum13 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_Mine

























Nice to see someone else with Aristos. Good choice!


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (iMotion_TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iMotion_TT* »_


















Anyone else notice there are no driver's side pics with the second picture and no passanger pics with the first one? Makes me think there are two differant sets of wheels on the car. lol


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

On the way to a TT meet in London:


























_Modified by country boy at 1:11 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Kingfisher Blue is an amazing color! 
Also, did you get new wheels? I thought you had something else on there last time I saw pics...


_Modified by zetarhopike at 1:50 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_Kingfisher Blue is an amazing color! 
Also, did you get new wheels? I thought you had something else on there last time I saw pics...

_Modified by zetarhopike at 1:50 PM 8-31-2009_

I had the Nouvalari reps before.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (country boy)*

Claybar'd, polished and waxed the TT so pics were in order..


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

Looks great as usual,stance looks immense on the standard rims http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hows the new wheels coming along??


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (country boy)*

They were supposed to be on Friday until both the 15mm adapters stripped


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

Wax on


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Duke_FI)*

what size are these








i know the real ones are 18s... but i also know they make reps in 19s.. was wondering what size these were... stands looks real sporty!!


----------



## erik5TT (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bklnstunt718)*

















coilovers, spacers, and wheels to come soon! not too bad for 150k


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_what size are these

Those look like 18s to me, I have the same ones


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

x2, lowered 18s, 19s would be obvious (aka if you have to ask then no)


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

who owns the tt? 
and those tires seem slightly stretched... im thinking they are 215/40/18.. and one have any ideas?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bklnstunt718)*

I would say 19x8 with a 215/35/19 tire. They look just a bit too big for 18's in that pic. The angle is throwing it all off though


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

those are the stock alms 18s. the fact that the suspension is lowered a lot on coils allows it to be deceiving. that car was my inspiration fro trying to find an alms two years ago.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bklnstunt718)*

Anyone notice anything differnt?


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Nice Brembos?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ( XXX 1.8T)*

mmm, silver calipers look so much better than my black ones...


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Duke_FI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duke_FI* »_Nice Brembos?

Correct!


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

ha nice i noticed too!!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

perfect color matching. damn


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ShockwaveCS)*

cheers guys!


----------



## johnbeck4 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Duke_FI)*


_Quote »_









what is the name for this grill?


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (johnbeck4)*

PPI front bumper







i have one waiting to go on


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Some shots I took last night after looking at 09 z4's


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (johnbeck4)*

I think this is not a PPi bumber. It's something else. Grill is from A8. They were allready there when i bought the car.


----------



## EXPELLED (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

M-power M3 thats one of the hottest roadsters I've seen!!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

it's awesome..look is different!!
What color and info about wheel, superleggera?
more pics


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

^ Ultraleggera


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

sure!!
I don't know if is original red color of ultraleggera..I remember them more more fire red!!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*

look so good guy!!!
rs are perfect on your tt!!
pics are awesome!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (country boy)*


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

thats fire


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_

















I cant get enough of your car... oh btw ive decided to keep the tt. =^]


----------



## swijnsm (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

Some pics of my TT


----------



## swijnsm (Mar 25, 2007)

The red TT above is pure sex on those wheels


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

Roadtrip Neb?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (swijnsm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swijnsm* »_The red TT above is pure sex on those wheels

thanks dude. I still got more pictures I need to edit and post, hopefully be doing that today or tomorrow. 
I love your car too!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (EXPELLED)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EXPELLED* »_M-power M3 thats one of the hottest roadsters I've seen!!


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_it's awesome..look is different!!
What color and info about wheel, superleggera?
more pics










Thanks guys! The wheels are just two different Krylon reds mixed together with a crap load of Satin clear. They've been holding up perfect so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (swijnsm)*

hey swijnsm
can i have some info on your suspension wheels and tyre setup?
that is one wicked looking tt, i dont think your low enough though


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Roadtrip Neb?









600miles to H20i


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

good work Neb!!
pretty car and beautiful pics!!!


----------



## swijnsm (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

I've put GAS airride on it and the wheels and tyres are 9x18 at the front and 10x18 at the rear, front with 215/35/18 and rear 225/35/18 tyres.


----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)

Hi!
My new fotos:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (ajiellika)*

Night track shots FTMFW!!!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (swijnsm)*

what were the offsets of your wheels? they fit on your tt very nicely.


----------



## swijnsm (Mar 25, 2007)

fronts are 24 rears 21 I think. grtz


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
600miles to H20i

















Neb- gorgeous wheels. What make?


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

i think they are OZ opera 19s


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

I think you're right, and Not O-2 versions (which look more like AMG Aeros). Nice!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (1badg35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1badg35* »_ i think they are OZ opera 19s

OZ Opera II's 19x8.5 et 35 (before adapters)


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Which bolt pattern did you get, and has it been a solid hookup? Looks outstanding!
I'll be in Toronto 1-13 November. Too bad I can't swing over and see that. My TT lusts for new wheels.










_Modified by InTTruder at 6:57 AM 10-14-2009_


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

Hi. I am new but I've had my TT since May. It's all stock, a 2003 with 65k miles, 225hp 6 speed quattro. I've smoked the side marker lenses, installed an iPod adapter and mount, put in some monster mats, and modded the computer to roll windows down with the remote. The PO tinted the windows 20%.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Great looking, esp the wheels. Since you're in Chattanooga (GA plates?!), need to run down for the APR BBQ on the 24th in Auburn. Bunch of us are going. Then, plan to make Quattro de Mayo in Gatlinburg the 1st w/e in May 2010!


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

Thank you, yeah I'm in Ringgold, GA which is very close to Chattanooga. I'm going down to APR for the BBQ.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (InTTruder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InTTruder* »_Which bolt pattern did you get, and has it been a solid hookup? Looks outstanding!

Wheels are 5x114.3.. not sure what you mean about a solid hookup?


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Having substantial spacers- I track a good bit, and use 20mm spacers, but not adapters. Just curious.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

oh yeah I'm using wobble bolts so there's no way I would run without the hubcentric rings on the adapters. (adapters are hubcentric to VW/Audi then I have the rings to go inside the wheels)


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

THX-


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

what are wobble bolts ? sorry never heard this term .


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_what are wobble bolts ? sorry never heard this term . 

http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3769451
ALlows use of non-standard BP on your 5x100 Audi/VW or 5x112 Audi.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (lostorbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lostorbit* »_Thank you, yeah I'm in Ringgold, GA which is very close to Chattanooga. I'm going down to APR for the BBQ.

Hooking up with Durty? They're over at the varsity (downton). We (ACNA-Cherokee, WagenWerks crew) will depart from RingTec/WagenWerks complex in Roswell
900 Sun Valley Road
Suite 4 and 5
Roswell, 30076
I'm driving my TTQC. Let us know your plans and we'll connect. Bring an FRS radio.


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

Yeah we're leaving Chattanooga at 8 AM and cruising to the Varsity and leaving with Durty from there. I see you're also on TN Euros, thought your name looked familiar.
I might get it chipped down there too, who knows.


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Kewl. We'll check up on Ch 6.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

hey thanks,,, 
you know i did try searching first. but that thread did not come up.


----------



## TJR32 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_

















Damn thats sick!!! Specs?


----------



## 02tts (Nov 15, 2004)

*putting the baby up for sale*


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: putting the baby up for sale (02tts)*

Oh isht, need more pics of the white PPI!


----------



## ttep (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: putting the baby up for sale (02tts)*

how much u selling it for?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (TJR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TJR32* »_ 
Damn thats sick!!! Specs?

it's up for sale now. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4612883


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: putting the baby up for sale (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Oh isht, need more pics of the white PPI!









x2!


----------



## 02tts (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: putting the baby up for sale (ttep)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4617876



_Modified by 02tts at 8:46 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_ 
it's up for sale now. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4612883


----------



## 02tts (Nov 15, 2004)

Ryan is that your ride?
Love it!!!


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (02tts)*

yes sir. how have you been? its been awhile.


----------



## 02tts (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*

Doing the work thing...
How's everything bud, hope all is good, car looks great! Great pictures!
Guys, this is a beautiful ride, I know the car, don't pass this one up!

Ps - did you use a strobe for this shot?


_Modified by 02tts at 9:57 AM 10-25-2009_


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (02tts)*

Painted my wheels a gunmetal with a metallic flake in it


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice, tight look on that TT-R.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (InTTruder)*

man if you could get that rear alittle lower that shhh would be money. 
Juan, yea I used 4 strobes for that shot.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_man if you could get that rear alittle lower that shhh would be money. 
Juan, yea I used 4 strobes for that shot. 

haha I know. I already took out the rear adjuster...I might do custom springs down the road. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

hi guy
What coilover have you on your tt?
On my quattro I remove helper and adjust rear camber..do you know your rear camber?
Pretty car!!!


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Road trip to the BBQ held @ APR last w/e:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (InTTruder)*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

sick photo


----------



## TJR32 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bklnstunt718* »_








MORE PLEASE!!!


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

couple recent ones of mine


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (lexatt)*









2 hours later... wheels are sold.. and the car is set for winter mode....


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

My TT..








New interior november 2009
















Old wheels..9x18 and 10x18 RH ZW4








Old bonnet...sold it,car will get a full repaint and other 'style'..










_Modified by swallowtail1975 at 12:27 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (swallowtail1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swallowtail1975* »_My TT..








_Modified by swallowtail1975 at 12:16 PM 11-8-2009_

is this 'coin tray' only a european option? id kill to have a bigger storage square there...


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (00_Bora)*

nope I have it


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (00_Bora)*

Yeah you can buy them at the TTshop I believe.. or on ebay.
I can't believe you sold that boser hood. Loved it


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i guess its that way for coupes and not roadsters


----------



## 1badg35 (Oct 6, 2008)

what does it look like on a roadster? maybe you can just swap them out for a coupe one. One thing i wish it had was a coin tray built into it. something you could load a few quarters into for parking etc.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

in the roadster, about half of the storage square is taken up by the convertible controls and rear window switch....


----------



## ttep (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: (lexatt)*

Where were those pics taken at? (lexatt)


----------



## soundjunk (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (02tts)*


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

did you get euro tails there ben ? any chance of seeing a pic with your hazards on ? 
love the sticker too btw... and yes as canadians we know what a sticker is


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_did you get euro tails there ben ? any chance of seeing a pic with your hazards on ? 
love the sticker too btw... and yes as canadians we know what a sticker is

naw it's just the red sticker







. Hopefully I can grab a set of euro tails over winter though..


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (soundjunk)*

Schoen!


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

I'm really liking your wheels. Are they OZ's?


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

WF 15


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected] Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Performance* »_I'm really liking your wheels. Are they OZ's?

are you asking me this? (I also have OZ wheels if it's directed to someone else)


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

Just now went through this entire thread. The first time I had ever been in this section. I usually stick to the FS thread. Heres mine, enjoy.
















^shaved point to go with the reflector delete








^reconditioned Turbo badge from an old diesel Volvo








^salvaged audi emblems from the early 90s








^CF frames, A3 A/C vents, leather boot, homemade shift knob, painted shift ring, grip tape on my pedals(awesome in the rain).








lquidTT in A3 vent. IMO, they match the interior much better than the big stock vents.








Old AUDI logo that I refinished. I moved it up a little from where it sits in the pic.
















APRstgII/42DP/HPBC/FORGE007/VTDA/EIBACH COILOVERS/1/2 KMAC/15mm SPACERS/HELIX MARKERS/LIQUIDTT/DOG BONE/SAMCO TIP/PANZERPLATE/18"RS4s/LEATHER BOOT/CUSTOM GRILL,BADGES,HEADLIGHTS/A3 AC VENTS/OSIR CF

_Modified by warranty225cpe at 12:25 PM 11-23-2009_


_Modified by warranty225cpe at 12:26 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/coachvtt/
Pic's with a new Rear!


----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (coachvtt)*

Coilovers, APR tune blah blah all that basic ****


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (keefboz)*

Pics from the other day:


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

Good looking! What suspension set-up are you running? Wheel set-up? off set? 18x?


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_Pics from the other day:


















Great pics,looks spot on







Your stance is on the money,are they 18's or 19's and what size tyres are you running?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (ApineWhiteDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ApineWhiteDub* »_Good looking! What suspension set-up are you running? Wheel set-up? off set? 18x?

Thanks guys!
Im running Bilstein PSS9's all the way down.
Wheels are 18 x 8.5 with et35 i think.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (country boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *country boy* »_
Great pics,looks spot on







Your stance is on the money,are they 18's or 19's and what size tyres are you running?

Tyres are Conti Sport 2 225/40/18 front and rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxlilrussiangxx (Aug 23, 2008)

looking good.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (xxlilrussiangxx)*

looks great! 10mm spacers in the rear would be nice


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Neb)*

20 in the rear and 10 in the front


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

love it!!!awesome pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and I love your plate 

I agree with more spacers







and if you want the left tailight all red!!

_Modified by andrewosky at 6:18 PM 11-30-2009_


_Modified by andrewosky at 6:18 PM 11-30-2009_


----------



## ttep (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

nice


----------



## swijnsm (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (ttep)*

Some more pics of my TT I made during the summer.
















































hope you all like them


----------



## Mblesso (Mar 16, 2004)

drooooooooool, how did you fit those seats!


----------



## swijnsm (Mar 25, 2007)

custom build frames. grtz


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (swijnsm)*

what seats are they out of?


----------



## swijnsm (Mar 25, 2007)

Ford Mondeo ST 220 of 2005, bought them at a reasonable price and they where brand new.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (swijnsm)*

beautiful car. Have you looked at great plates to space your rears back to center the wheel in the arch?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

fück those great plates....you can barely tell and when your on airride your bags will sit at an angle.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (pythiasjt)*

what kind of rims are those? 
They are exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## waynegz1 (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: (keefboz)*

what kind of rims are those? 
They would fit Justine (my 01 TT Quattro) perfectly. ha


----------



## swijnsm (Mar 25, 2007)

They are from Sat Autosport and are not so easy to find. grtz


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_fück those great plates....you can barely tell and when your on airride your bags will sit at an angle.

You can barely tell eh? did you miss this photo? I'm sure driving around it doesn't look bad, but parked..


----------



## keefboz (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: (waynegz1)*

18" R8 reps


----------



## xxlilrussiangxx (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## -TT- (Apr 13, 2008)

closer pic of wheels.. looks hawt !


----------



## TUNR23 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (-TT-)*

this is the only pic i actually have of my car so, figured id post. its nothin special


----------



## xxlilrussiangxx (Aug 23, 2008)

thanks


----------



## ToddTW73 (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*









13 inches of snow last night. Time to try out the new Dunlop Winter Sports.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (ToddTW73)*

Nice, looks like you have about the same weather we do...
Was -12 here lastnight


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (ToddTW73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToddTW73* »_








13 inches of snow last night. Time to try out the new Dunlop Winter Sports.

We're about 3/4 through that storm right now. 8-10" so far and it isn't slowing down.


----------



## ToddTW73 (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (Neb)*

Final storm total was 15". Dunlops have been great. Lots of hard packed snow/ice, black ice, and drifts and they have not slipped anywhere yet.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*

Random pics from today, will be lower atfer winter. Still have to get the camber sorted out.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

you scrape your exhaust alot too?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_









I almost bought this car before I got mine... http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2516960


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00_Bora* »_you scrape your exhaust alot too?

everyday, on the same speed bump. No way around it.


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (omarquez510)*

Suspension set up? Off set?? Nice ride!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (swallowtail1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swallowtail1975* »_My TT..
Old wheels..9x18 and 10x18 RH ZW4








Old bonnet...sold it,car will get a full repaint and other 'style'..









_Modified by swallowtail1975 at 12:27 PM 11-8-2009_

I'm a little late but...god damn! Not sure why you ditched the RHs, looked miles better...and that interior is to die for


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ApineWhiteDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ApineWhiteDub* »_Suspension set up? Off set?? Nice ride!

V-maxx coilovers w/ AFCO rear springs. 
Wheels are 18x8 ET25
front spacers are 8mm
rear spacers are 15mm
Thanks.










_Modified by omarquez510 at 11:41 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (omarquez510)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swijnsm (Mar 25, 2007)

nog ne Belg se. Thanx for the picture


----------



## InTTruder (Mar 28, 2006)

Late one night in Atlantic Station: ambient light made it a bit fuzzy, but I like the effect.


----------



## TTuned (May 18, 2009)

_Modified by TTuned at 12:58 PM 12/20/2009_


----------



## holyshiznets (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (TTuned)*


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (omarquez510)*

Thanks! Where do you buy AFCO rear spring?


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *holyshiznets* »_
2002 Audi TT 3.4l VR6 GT4088, unitronics 


Lets see under the hood!!!


----------



## holyshiznets (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i wanna see some videos!


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

x2 there aren't too many FI 3.2 TTs
(holyshiznets: PM'd)


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

is it stick ?


----------



## holyshiznets (Oct 4, 2007)

yes, its stick, 6 spd, no videos yet, but hopefully soon


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

I had fun last night ...







, sorry for the low quality ..not the best phone camera

































































_Modified by xenadrina at 4:55 AM 12-22-2009_

_Modified by xenadrina at 4:56 AM 12-22-2009_


_Modified by xenadrina at 5:19 AM 12-22-2009_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (xenadrina)*

although it is stock for you, i'd be mighty scared to F up that front 3.2 bumper







nice car, nice upgrades http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Insurance!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

Marry ChrisTTmas guys


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (andrewosky)*

Bon NaTTale!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ( XXX 1.8T)*

A little outside the norm of what's on this thread but thought I'd share as I thought the artistic talent of the photographer did a great job with this.










_Modified by 2001TTransport at 9:43 AM 12-31-2009_


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2001TTransport)*

wtf?! noo. fail


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*

agreed. That just hurts the eyes.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (omarquez510)*


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

damn ben congrats... how are they up close ??? 
more pix please!!!!!!!!!!
btw what did you do to your e-brake ? looks as if a dragon blew hot flames on it ..


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

What do you think about these?
Hungary
http://duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Autoje...4.bmp
Belgium
http://duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Autoje...7.jpg


----------



## swijnsm (Mar 25, 2007)

Last one isn't from Belgium, its from Bulgary I think.
Grtz


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_damn ben congrats... how are they up close ??? 
more pix please!!!!!!!!!!
btw what did you do to your e-brake ? looks as if a dragon blew hot flames on it ..

The seats are amazing. They need a really good cleaning though. I'll snap some more pics today
Yeah the e-brake.. I bought a leather cover for it, didn't turn out that good though. I'll probably get it recovered when i do the door cards


----------



## ttep (Oct 23, 2009)

Happy new year!
nice seats neb


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*









Neb good work!!
I miss my baseball


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_

















Those door inserts look like they are bubbling up


----------



## jasonbond (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SungTT)*

I had the same thing, I knew who I was going to vote for in certain categories, but for the others I had no idea. Take a look around the NeXt index, maybe it'll bring some long forgotten threads back to mind.
Mods? Oh, crap. Here we go...
Polished stainless TTDA intake, MOFO MAF housing, 4-bar FPR, APR chip, Samco hoses, adj. Hyperboost DV, relocated DV, Forge FMIC, polished Dahlback intake manifold, phenolic intake manifold spacer, SuperSprint exhaust, Boost Machine MBC, UDP's, Spec stg III clutch, lightweight aluminum flywheel, Denso IK22 plugs, Dieselgeek SS, B&M SS, Autoaesthetics shift knob, gauge pod, SPA dual gauges (oil temp/pressure and water temp/volts), Supra pillar pod, Defi boost and A/F gauges, Sparco Milano seats -- custom covered with grey leather and Audi seat heaters, custom aluminum passenger-side dead pedal, Alpine DVD player with iPod hookup and Sirius satellite radio, Xtant amp, Boston Acoustics component set, Pioneer 12" sub, Stoptech big brakes, ECS rear big brake kit (PoS!!), custom 'oil puddle black' paint, Caractere grille, Caractere door sills, Riso smoked turn signals in the headlamps with removed reflectors and painted housings, InPro smoked side markers, smoked taillights, Euro mirrors, 19" Braid Future 8 wheels with 235/35/19 Pirelli P-Zero Nero rubber, Stratmosphere softboot cover, DMC carbon front splitter with custom hardware, Forge polished strut tower bar, Forge polished oil/water/strut tower caps, Forge camber arms (top and bottom), KMAC kit, H&R coilovers, GroundControl camber plates (awaiting install), Neuspeed 19mm rear sway bar, 'race' Haldex controller, shaved antenna, and more... I'm sure.
 CLASSIC AMERICAN MUSCLE CAR


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_
Those door inserts look like they are bubbling up

they are







have to get them redone to match the seats anyways..


----------



## audittamdpro (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

01 225 baseball optic amber interior. Some mods but not enough




_Modified by audittamdpro at 10:10 AM 1-7-2010_


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
they are







have to get them redone to match the seats anyways..

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (audittamdpro)*

hey dude...this is derek (abstractt)


----------



## audittamdpro (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tt5oul)*

wud up Darek I have actually been on here but I was under a couple different names


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (omarquez510)*

Found some more pics. I miss summer


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I like these wheels much better than the BBS' for the TT. Great look Neb, one of my favs.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_I miss summer









Damn straight brother


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what wheels are on that GLI?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

^^^DPE GT7's iirc.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Suspension specs, wheel specs, and offsets of the car plz M3


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

18x8 et35 ultraleggeras with 20mm spacers up front and 25 in the rear on 215/35/18 nitto neo gens. Suspension is H&R coilovers almost maxed out in the front (probably have another half inch left) and adjuster taken out in the rear. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

that looks wicked ,,, got any more pics ?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (M-Power M3)*

I love your roadster!!
more pics..
I want Us style on my headlight!!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

andrewosky .... you want the US headlights with all the orange ? i will trade you !


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_andrewosky .... you want the US headlights with all the orange ? i will trade you !

+1 lol. I want euro headlights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ya i know,, they are too bloody expensive to buy new.. and you dont know what your getting if you buy used. theres so many different connectors they use over in europe. 
but city lights and no extra orange reflect would be nice. .....


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

you don't need the full headlights, just the inserts.. easy to swap it all over.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

euro headlights have a city light bulb in the high beam part of the housing, plus the beam pattern is different. and of course without the extra reflector. 
taking apart your housing to take out the extra reflector.. is kinda a huge risk if you F*** up . the riso smoked/clear is kinda cool.. but tt headlights are like our suspension ,.. they werent designed very well... and while i had warrenty i went through 4 sets of headlights... all the prior ones fogged up real bad, and moisture got in. PITA ! so im not gonna risk taking apart my headlights as they are great now,, plus ORANGE is back in... 
anyone know where to get orange side fender markers????


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

yes guy..I would us light and more this effect:
yellow parabol
how make it?do you know?is it a yellow film in headlight?thanks
http://fatlace.com/hellaflush/...3.jpg


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

that is awesome...
i thought you were talking about orange reflector in USA headlamp
that i have seen sometimes with the reflection of yellow headlight bulbs, but that actually looks french style where he has painted the highbeam yellow. ....
that would look so cool on a tt's highbeam ..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

yeah frenching them is cool.
Headlights are EASY to take apart. If you think they're hard, try taking apart 15 year old mk3 glass headlights. LOL. Those are the suck.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

today i try with this h7..bulb is orange but tomorrow I will buy in yellow!!
not bad


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

I never noticed the work done to your front bumper, looks great! Those orange bulbs seem more like city lights than high beams...
Yellows would look better on your car than they did mine. I have osir clear corners and darker trim now.










_Modified by zetarhopike at 2:35 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

that actually looks red...
what kind of bulb did you put in there ?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

thanks guys!!
I shaved all front bumper.I don't sure if change grill with 3bars..mmm..5 bars is so clean in my opinio, what do you think?
eheh now bulb is red because at home I have just it
















tomorrow I will buy yellow color and new bulbs..
I like this effect!!
Now I would Us light..


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

lol !! just buy a yellow bulb .. but thats effective. 
btw smooth bumper looks awesome. 5 bar grill looks better too imho


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

For the yellow on the M3 you actually use stain glass paint. You can get it at a craft store and it works perfect. A friend of mine did it to his M3 and another to his e46 sedan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

wait.. andrewosky ... did you paint the BULB, or the part of the headlight with that pen,?
mpowerm3 .. you got any plans to take apart your headlight ?
and have you had any problems running 215 35 ? that sounds pretty crazy... any roadrash ever ?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

ahah 
Yellow bulbs in Italy aren't easy to find!only for fog









@m3power!!thank for the info!do you know what paint that use?



_Modified by andrewosky at 10:45 AM 1-24-2010_


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (andrewosky)*

so i take it your colouring your highbeam globes?


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Andrew, check this link out to make your clear corners orange. Very easy and works well.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3706058


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

done!!
just try them
thanks to all








http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/4392/48820878.jpg











_Modified by andrewosky at 6:40 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

thats wicked. goes perfect with nimbus .. can you take a picture full front end with the yellow
btw, next time you ever make an order from ecstuning , get the ziza yellow h7 . they suck as an actual light bulb, but they are yellow.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

I have Nokya 2500k in my highs and they work SO GOOD. 
Here's some pics from a photoshoot with my team this weekend...
















This pic makes me want to keep my ambers! I replaced the OEM bulb with an amber bulb too so its more of an orange rather than the washed out stock bulb


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

as much as I hate the turns that DOES look good


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oz are pretty on tt!!

argh I want your headlight.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Andrew, Why do you not just buy some from someone here (just the orange lens)???? I know tons of people take out their orange lens to put in the clear or tinted. I had mine sitting in my garage for a long time and just threw them away. I am sure there are many here who do the same.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

dammm.. mpower m3 . thats for the pics,,
looks good love the way those amber parking lights light up,, was it an LED orange bulb ?, you and ben make me wish i got a silver tt,


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

reminds me of my car before the twists 








heres some from the other night


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

Your TT is prolly one of my favorites! Wasn't it on ebay a while ago? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks... yea it was but then i decided to keep it.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ya love that hidden exhaust tityman
what are your final offsets on your wheels btw? looks like you have a lot of poke on the rears ..


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (TiTYman)*

this shît needs to be on the top of the page

_Quote, originally posted by *TiTYman* »_reminds me of my car before the twists 








heres some from the other night


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

that car is def. beautiful..


----------



## cottntail (Nov 22, 2009)

love the stance. just beautiful


----------



## TiTYman (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks alot guys... as for the offsets i dont know what they are. The previous owner didnt know either. i test fitted them before i got them.


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (TiTYman)*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (country boy)*

that is by far MY FAVORITE TT of all time! 
that color just does it for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (country boy)*

Nice color-matching the wheels and headlight inserts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

ya it looks nice , but in the UK, didnt the headlights come standard with matching body color ? in the later facelift models or did you have to take them apart and have them painted ?

you have a 51 plate, doesnt that mean its an 01 ,or 02 ?
nevermind i read your sig,
did facelift happen in UK in 02 or 03 ? 
just because it didnt happen in NA/canada until 03.



_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 4:09 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_ ya it looks nice , but in the UK, didnt the headlights come standard with matching body color ? in the later facelift models or did you have to take them apart and have them painted ?

you have a 51 plate, doesnt that mean its an 01 ,or 02 ?
nevermind i read your sig,
did facelift happen in UK in 02 or 03 ? 
just because it didnt happen in NA/canada until 03.
The lights have been split and painted they didnt come like this,i think a few of the s-line models might have come with colour coded lights but dont quote me on that? The facelift on UK TT's started in 2002 mine is actually a pre facelift car.

_Modified by BigBlackTiTTy at 4:09 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (country boy)*

I've never heard of inserts being color coded from factory. IIRC it's only the platinum and black that were available.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

^correct - 3.2s have platinum...body color is better though


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ah, thats what i was thinking, last time i was over there , i remember being in a dealership and saw a silver 3.2, and saw it had silver headlights. .. sorry got confused. that blue messed with my brain..


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Old one but one of my favorites


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Old one but one of my favorites









sick !


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*

I love those wheels. One of my favs..


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

are those merc alphids ? or something like that. because those look WICKED! ... that whole setup works so well. .color , stance, .and is that the votex kit on ? or just front lip and side skirts ?
if you have more pics of this ,,,please post them .


----------



## TUNR23 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (TiTYman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TiTYman* »_reminds me of my car before the twists 








heres some from the other night


































the second set of wheels you have, what are they, they look like meisters.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (TUNR23)*

porsche 3piece twists


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (deepblueT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepblueT* »_

































Wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brakes and tacky decals http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Stance http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Rear Spoiler http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
car has so much potential


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

latest on my TT just got purple fogs!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (johnee16)*

iphone pics


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (andrewosky)*

i see yellow !!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (BigBlackTiTTy)*

yes


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

where did you get the green snail (boost) ?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

custom made guy!!My friend makes it!
coming soon Jhonny Bravo


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

let me know .. i want!!!!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

haha nice stickers. I want one that says "I know my car is cute"


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (andrewosky)*

haha i used to have my pedo bear in the same spot! i got rid of it though







lol


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jwalker1.8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwalker1.8* »_Old one but one of my favorites









Yes sir! some love for my TT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thats an old pic, I'll see if i have any others and ill post them up!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (lexatt)*

http://img651.imageshack.us/im...s.jpg


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (andrewosky)*

i will send you some pics from it after this weekend my italian friend. im going to be in whistler watching some events


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (andrewosky)*

LOL @ pedo bear


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (BigBlackTiTTy)*








yes!!I send my mail by pm!thank guy!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (black vdub)*

hey what are the specs of the wheels/tires/adapters?


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_hey what are the specs of the wheels/tires/adapters?

18x8.5 ET 35 with 215/40
18x9.5 ET 40 with 245/35
running 20mm adapters all around


----------



## vrdank (May 19, 2009)

anybody have more pictures of what seemed to be either an aviator or just primer grey tt, with the black center'd th lines on it? or any tt with th lines?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

old pics of mine
















and my new license plate lol...


----------



## afridz (Feb 4, 2010)

ohh man.. its an awesome tt.. loved it.. im a real fan audies.. i juz saw an audi tt in ma place.. its like once in blue moon a audi come sup in our streets.. i ll get up da pics asap.. its a red one..


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re:*

Here's mine http://i570.photobucket.com/albums/ss141/AudiBoyTT/TTside.jpg?t=1266804580/IMG] [IMG]http://i570.photobucket.com/albums/ss141/AudiBoyTT/DansTTback.jpg?t=1266804697/IMG] [IMG]http://i570.photobucket.com/albums/ss141/AudiBoyTT/TTfront.jpg?t=1266804747/IMG] 
If the image is messed up I'm Sorry but I'm new to the game.
Mods: 
Neuspeed P-Flow intake
Forge 007 DV
Eurojet 3"cat back w/t OEM 3.2 Valence
TSW 17" Snettertons
Polished the Intake Manifold
Background:
This is an 02 180q with 18,763 miles on it 
Was my first car which i bought from my aunt 
This car is my life
Get this! back in October I went off to a technical college and I didn't want to ruin my car. so all the money i was saving up for to lower my TT on coils went to buying a beater. I had one weekend left before i had to leave and i had a choice between 2 cars A 2000 Acura Integra with 46,000 mile for $4,000 or a ****ty 98 chevy malibu with 82,000 miles for $2,000. So although between the two the acura may have been better, In true Vw/Audi I said Huck Fondas and took the Malibiotch.


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Re: (Audi Boy TT)*


----------



## ttuner (Apr 17, 2003)

cant remember if ive posted this...but heres an updated one of mine.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (ttuner)*

got some goodies going on the car next week


















_Modified by bklnstunt718 at 10:03 PM 2/24/2010_


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (omarquez510)*

Haven't posted pics in a while
H&R Sport springs (I need more low)
20mm Spacers rear
15mm Spacers front
18"Aristos with fat five center caps


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (ttuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ttuner* »_cant remember if ive posted this...but heres an updated one of mine.









Good to see that car's still around, I remember it from way back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rien)*

"Bombing down the interstate in rain" shots are awesome, do you have more, bigger pics?


----------



## DJackie (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

And thats mine


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DJackie)*

Snow!!!


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

One of the best colors by far!
PS: Still waiting to see a cogged charger on a vr6 TT










_Modified by zetarhopike at 12:53 PM 2-27-2010_


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

ended up buying 6 spoke audi tt wheels.. ended up striping the paint and polishing them.. bought some new rubber.. and lowered the car a bit for spring again...


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_

















how do you take out the orange strips?


----------



## rick249 (Feb 8, 2010)

There's a web site called "tt stuff" that sell smoked and clear corners.
here's the link
http://www.ttstuff.com/mm5/mer...T1BOE


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (rick249)*

exactly !!
I bought them from ebay with better price








But now I would have Us headlight








What do you think about laminx yellow for headlight?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_exactly !!
I bought them from ebay with better price








But now I would have Us headlight








What do you think about laminx yellow for headlight?










laminx yellow, i have seen this. it looks SOOOO GOOD !
do it !


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

thanks guy








do you have some pics?


----------



## SiverTTQuattro (Oct 15, 2007)

*re:*

let me know what you guys think.
























_Modified by SiverTTQuattro at 4:54 PM 3/11/2010_

_Modified by SiverTTQuattro at 4:55 PM 3/11/2010_


_Modified by SiverTTQuattro at 5:11 PM 3/11/2010_


----------



## SiverTTQuattro (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (ttuner)*

ttuner ur car looks ill i love the black and red!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: re: (SiverTTQuattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SiverTTQuattro* »_let me know what you guys think.

ummm.... it looks pretty haggard to be honest with you.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
ummm.... it looks pretty haggard to be honest with you. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry man but I agree with Ben here. Not a fan of the bumper, hood, grill or front mount. No stance either but to each his/her own.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: re: (PDubbs20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sorry man but I agree with Ben here. Not a fan of the bumper, hood, grill or front mount. No stance either but to each his/her own.


ya sorry dood, but i agree too . dont look clean. no stance, the hood doesnt look like it aligns up right, gap around the headlights, and bumper doesnt look like it belongs ,


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

I agree with these last 3 posts. That TT needs some TLC. Fitment is off on both the hood and wheels. Needs a drop to support the exterior mods and the gaps in the bumper make the FMIC piping look tiny and ghetto.


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Here's a pic of mine. You guys are brutal....



_Modified by jennekke at 1:32 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (jennekke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jennekke* »_Here's a pic of mine. You guys are brutal....
_Modified by jennekke at 1:32 PM 3-12-2010_

Pretty clean.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like it. If I were you I would go lower and space out the wheels. I wouldn't say that we are brutal, but IMO the TT has such amazing lines stock so why screw around with them?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (PDubbs20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDubbs20AE* »_
Pretty clean.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like it. If I were you I would go lower and space out the wheels. I wouldn't say that we are brutal, but IMO the TT has such amazing lines stock so why screw around with them?










couldnt agree more...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (jennekke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jennekke* »_Here's a pic of mine. You guys are brutal....

how do you figure? The guy asked what we thought and we replied in an actual nice way.


----------



## Randy1410 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: (Neb)*

My TT Roadster from Holland


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

that looks real good, what size are your keskins ? and tires ?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


----------



## Randy1410 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

They are 8,5J & 10J x17 inch with at the back 235/40/17 and front 215/45/17


















_Modified by Randy1410 at 1:53 PM 3/15/2010_


----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ajiellika)*

grow op for the TT?


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_grow op for the TT?










lol, I was thinking the same thing


----------



## ThoubiTT (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## QuaTTro_225 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: (ThoubiTT)*

Beautiful TT man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Golf-classic (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (QuaTTro_225)*


----------



## swijnsm (Mar 25, 2007)

merci hé maat.
Thanx for the pics off my car.
Maarten


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ThoubiTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThoubiTT* »_









Here, I cleaned this up for you


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (Golf-classic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf-classic* »_ 









Possibly my new favorite TT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (swijnsm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swijnsm* »_merci hé maat.
Thanx for the pics off my car.
Maarten


dude, your car just keeps getting better and better. It was already one of my favourite TTs when it was silver and now with the new paint...my mind is blown.


----------



## Randy1410 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

wow,,,, thats all i gotta say , i love the new color, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what color is it ? it looks like the bronze from the e46 m3's ?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

def feeling the new color. sick


----------



## swijnsm (Mar 25, 2007)

its A ford colour :-D 
Happy everybody likes it so much!


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (swijnsm)*

Took a few shots tonight of the tity... Might do an proper shoot tomorrow.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

what happend to the twists ?
what kind are the new ones ??? what are the specs et,width tires etc
looks real nice, i love how you have everything clean, esp, that exhaust valence


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

gooood shít mario. those are ccw lm20s


----------



## tt5oul (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*

Where did you get that valence?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (tt5oul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tt5oul* »_Where did you get that valence?

Looks like OEM filled in.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_
Looks like OEM filled in. 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (SlowVRT)*

Looks great BTW.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

finally cleaned this contraption so i took some pics today...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MKllllvr28)*

killin' it. Looks so good


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MKllllvr28)*

that is a killer setup, love the red added.

you gonna cut those roll bars a little bit ? so they aint so high
and did you ever think about painting that door peice you have at the bottom of your driver and pass doors red to match ?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i actually cut one down today i'll post a pic when i get the other one cut.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKllllvr28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_that is a killer setup, love the red added.

you gonna cut those roll bars a little bit ? so they aint so high
and did you ever think about painting that door peice you have at the bottom of your driver and pass doors red to match ?

I think the red on the doors would be a little too much. 

_Quote, originally posted by *MKllllvr28* »_i actually cut one down today i'll post a pic when i get the other one cut.









Noice!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (M-Power M3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M-Power M3* »_
I think the red on the doors would be a little too much. 
Noice!









hmmm....... got the idea from that orange tt, that PPI did years ago, they did a orange coupe with porsche spec lm's on one side and techarts on the other.. they put black accents on everything .and they put that door still ,same thing but in black.. and i thought with the silver, and red theme. it could play out.. maybe not in red.. but i know for sure it would look good black.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BigBlackTiTTy)*

Yeah, that looks good because it's black. Reminds me of the a4's with black ones. I think the red would just be too bright. Maybe if his car was black or it was red and he did them in black lol.


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

Figured its about time to post up mine


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (AnotherReflex)*

nice camber


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

thank you sir haha.... figure it adds to the stance


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

this was posted in the doing it wrong thread. I have to admit, really like it. Love the boser hood of course, done really well in combination with that bumper.
Anyone has more pics?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (chaugner)*

lose the roof scoop and the rando orange bits (minus the calipers) 
And those skirt scoops


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

and everything


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the guy is from norway there are more pics in audizine tt forum 











_Modified by MKllllvr28 at 4:48 PM 3/23/2010_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

kinda looks like an S4 from front wheel forward. still, roofscoop? for what?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_kinda looks like an S4 from front wheel forward. still, roofscoop? for what?


the roofscoop is for getting a free dinner..... aka birds....... ahha yuk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Lose the roof scoop for sure and I've always thought those sides look tacky and the car could look great. The orange was used a little too much or on the wrong places IMO. 
The boser hood is sick though!!!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

and here is mine


----------



## VWJon77 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (Mantvis)*


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

*First post*









































2001 TTQ - pretty stock, just been fixing things, but it does feel much better now.
Boring stuff: Polyurethane control arm bushings, strut mount bushings, pendulum mount, new balljoints, new axles (Boots were old and beat), tie rods (one was bent). All new spark plugs, power steering pump, fuel filter, timing belt and so on.. 
Fun stuff: Ebay DV, left air-vent mounted AutoMeter boost gauge, JL Audio 10W7, pioneer deck w iPod hookup, Cat Delete, brand new Contis Extreme Contact DW and stage 1 Revo chip possibly this week


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: First post (Nihuel)*

How do you like the Conti's? I am planning to run them on my summer setup and would like to know first hand how you think they handle wet/dry.


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: First post (PDubbs20AE)*

They are just awesome! 
Dry - really grippy, very quiet and smooth. Even at the limit, they start to slide but mildly, they don't just let go. Honestly they surprise me everday, but then again I had Nexen 3000's before these. (No comparison btw the 2)
Wet - 80% performance of dry, really, I have taken turns in which I was expecting to slide but they just held on. Oh and I practically launch and they grip almost instantly. They say "water, what water?"
And they make my breaks feel like much better too. Not to mention, they look sweeet (245/40/17)


----------



## SkipGLI (Jan 22, 2010)

Well lately I have been missing my ALMS, so I figured I would share some pics:

































And the reason I no longer have it, a 30mph T-bone into an Explorer that made an illegal turn in front of me. $14k in damage right there!
















What it had:
Bilstein struts
H&R race springs
H&R 30mm/20mm spacers
APR 91 tune
APR TIP
APR R1 DV
TurboSmart Dual MBC
K&N filter
No resonator
AWE Vent Boost Gauge
Euro wipers
Eagle F1s
I don't remember the wheels....


_Modified by SkipGLI at 11:50 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## jurveju (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: (SkipGLI)*


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MKllllvr28)*

Was the across the river from Detroit over Easter..


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (Mantvis)*

what bumper is that?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

x2


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

Got the new wheels mounted! Just waiting on the front spacers


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

come on....... more pics. give us some specs... dont tease...


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

wheel teasers are the gayest thing ever.. full picture or nothing.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_

















What do you guys think of doing this to a Imola TT?
Is it what this BMW has done?


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

I thought about it but decided it was too much YELLOW, I just run yellow high beams which isn't too ricey (I hope)
Do Australian TTs have city lights?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (zetarhopike)*

no thank god


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_I thought about it but decided it was too much YELLOW, I just run yellow high beams which isn't too ricey (I hope)
Do Australian TTs have city lights?

have you got pics of your lights with the yellow high beams?


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*

Yeah, the pic is super old (striped out the orange reflectors/lenses and repainted the trim since)








When they are off you have to look really close to to tell the bulbs are different...


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_Yeah, the pic is super old (striped out the orange reflectors/lenses and repainted the trim since)


i mean without being on?


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Kind of...








If you look close you can see a hint of yellow with the light off. If you are trying to make them look yellow with the lights off that yellow film (LaminX or however its spelled) will work just fine, I think that is what andrewosky used but I may be mistaken.


_Modified by zetarhopike at 12:37 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

andrew used this:


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That interesting, my bulbs look exactly like that but I do not get the same effect he does in the reflectors, I wonder why?


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_That interesting, my bulbs look exactly like that but I do not get the same effect he does in the reflectors, I wonder why?

If you want that yellow look in the reflectors you can dis-assemble the headlight and use yellow stained glass paint on the reflector.
It does shoot yellow light out though regardless of the bulb color.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I didn't want that, thats why I went with just yellow bulbs. I was just curious why andrew's look like:








when mine have never looked like that even though we have the exact same setup (well he painted his and I bought ric.er bulbs from ebay)


_Modified by zetarhopike at 3:14 PM 4-9-2010_


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

aussie tt's dont have citylight bulbs...... yet they dont have that gay reflector ???????
hmm i never knew that.. do aussie tt's have daytime running lights ? or what settings do you have on the light switch ? 
andrew just used the bulbs... 
using the bulbs i have found are a bit weird..
first, you get the reflection of the yellow like the pic above , at a certain angle...if your car has a rake,, you wont be able to see it at all . 
also depends on the light around you, if its too bright out, (the sun shining bright) you wont be able to see much either. 
its all in how you look at the headlights, the angle the reflector hits the yellow bulb,.
personally if you take the headlights apart. paint the high beam bowl with that stain glass yellow stuff. and it will look awesome.. id love to do this . but im too much of a pu$$y, 
if you get that laminex , it covers the whole headlight .. i may try this out . but that stuff aint cheap to just try..


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I meant laminexing the reflector not the outside at least then its not perm but then again it may melt...


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ( XXX 1.8T)*

exactly from ebay you can find new yellow bulb!!
or if you try you can paint your







as me








In my opinion are ok on your roadster!!!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

mmmm





















it's only pornoshop








I love this subby














I want yellow headlight on titti and Rota grid drift!!9,5x18 ahahah
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

We just have parker lights head lights, highbeam, and fog lights.
No amber reflector thank god!
Zetahorpike your lights will do the same as Andrew's just take a pic in a shady area where there isnt much light and you will see it.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Haha, alright, I thought maybe I was crazy or something








When I was in Sydney several years ago was actually the first time I saw an Imola TT roadster, I wonder if it was yours, wouldn't that be odd. Did you get it in 03?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*

ahah new work in progress








guys Worthersee????I will go with my friends from 10 to 13 May..


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (zetarhopike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zetarhopike* »_Haha, alright, I thought maybe I was crazy or something








When I was in Sydney several years ago was actually the first time I saw an Imola TT roadster, I wonder if it was yours, wouldn't that be odd. Did you get it in 03?

Ive had mine since 2007. My TT is a 2003 so it could have been the previous owner. There are only 10 Imola TT's in Australia


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ( XXX 1.8T)*

imola TT is cool










_Modified by andrewosky at 4:33 PM 4-10-2010_


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Front spacers still haven't come but heres another for now. 
18x9.5r et35 with 25mm spacers = et 10
18x8.5f et35 (waiting on spacers)
225/40/18 fk452's all around


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

looks nice. What size spacers are you running up front? More pics?


----------



## swijnsm (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Neb)*

some new pics off my TT

































































Grtz
Maarten


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

are they black chrome??
mmm in my opinion your roadster was perfect with Ultra








but more pics


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_are they black chrome??
mmm in my opinion your roadster was perfect with Ultra








but more pics









ya m3, what kind are they ? ?


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

are those mk2 mirrors or is it just some reflections i see...


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

its been awhile 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmeloydotcom


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

SHESSSS BACKK!! i love your car dude


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (bklnstunt718)*

Took some pics (build up is in the sig):


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_Took some pics (build up is in the sig):


She looks sick! Can't wait for my bags! BTW, we need to get rid of your bumper tumors.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_Took some pics (build up is in the sig):


























Can you get lower in the rears?


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

Yeah tell me about it.. theres a whole discussion about the rears in my build thread. I'll need to either cut out parts of the rear-end or buy different (Bagyard) air bags to get it down.
I'll get rid of the bumper tumours in time.. Maybe next winter? The summer is too short to have the car in the body shop..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (iamraymond)*

what about relocating the bags mounting point further down the control arm? I had thought about doing something like that with my springs..


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Neb)*

Thats a good solution as well - but again it requires some fabrication/welding.. I really wish I could weld so I could get started on the rear.


----------



## yumycar (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (SacAudi)*

Wow, my dream car!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumycar (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: Fourtitude TT Gallery (AU-297)*

So sexy!!! I will own it one day!


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (invncble)*

























oops
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmeloydotcom/


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I think your shocks are blown


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (M-Power M3)*

killin' it. Looks so good


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Neb)*

saw this today in a dub tuner whatever mag


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weakstyles.* »_its been awhile 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmeloydotcom 

Back on RS's...YES! Love it.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Murderface)*

I think Im going to put 19s on again


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

andrew, what kind of suspension are u running?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

Ap coilovers guy


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

looking good !! those yellow highbeams are solid.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

yup looks mint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yea i love everything about your car andrew


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

thank you very much guys!
I would change car with a RWD..s2k or miata Na,only for track days but in the I love titti!!
now I need 9x17 all around!!!uffffffffff I need them!!


----------



## dubdub13 (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

do 18x8.5 in the front and 18x9.5 in the rear!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

he cant have 18's in italy ... he has to have 17inch by law.


----------



## kntt (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

Nice rims!! Who is the manufacturer of these? and name?









_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_Was the across the river from Detroit over Easter..


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (kntt)*



















_Modified by bklnstunt718 at 8:46 PM 4-26-2010_


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (bklnstunt718)*

a pic of my TT:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ( XXX 1.8T)*

that bug is hot


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

^ looking good!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

hey ben, what did you change since you last pic post ?
looks like somethings diff.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*

I guess sideskirts.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ohh ya... i didnt even notice them...


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BigBlackTiTTy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigBlackTiTTy* »_hey ben, what did you change since you last pic post ?
looks like somethings diff.

yeah Votex skirts and Hofele turbo spoiler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

suspension and wheel setup?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_suspension and wheel setup?

Konis with 1 collar in the rear and spring sitting on the swaybar mount in front.
HRE's 8.5" front 9.5" rears


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

are you quattro? And what's the offsets in the rear?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_are you quattro? And what's the offsets in the rear?

Yes, and don't know the offset.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (andrewosky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrewosky* »_









high res. please


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I have only this guy..high res only raw without effect vintage


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^
That pic looks like its straight off an Audi promo poster! Very nice!


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: (broke_rado)*

Wait, is this the same TT that I've been told has recently arrived at DubSquared in Arlington?


----------



## broke_rado (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (aTTlas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aTTlas* »_Wait, is this the same TT that I've been told has recently arrived at DubSquared in Arlington?

Black one on HREs?? yes it is


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

tomorrow Wortherseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

I thought it was this weekend? In any case, I will sadly be stuck in Milwaukee with a studio project due, and finals to boot. Sadface.


----------



## conmanTT (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

More ->http://duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Audi+TT/Kev%E4t+-10/


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Worthersee Tour 2010!!
I love it!!
















at Shell

















I try them but I want black wheel on raTTa


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Andrea your machina is numero uno.

Did you win a prize?


----------



## rexxiboy90807 (May 15, 2010)

New to this Forum. Here is my 2001 225 TT. Showing some love for So cal and Oettinger wheels
2001 AUDI TT 225 AWD 6SPD 

SILVER 

??? HP 

K04 STOCK TURBO 

STOCK DRIVE PULLEY KIT

STOCK FLYWEEL

STOCK WING

AEM INTAKE

KUMHO TIRES

OETTINGER TYPE RE 8X18

ZIMMERMAN Sport Front & Rear Disc Brakes

H&R FRONT AND REAR SWAYBAR

NEUSPEED EXHAUST

KONI COILOVERS

CUSTOM PERFORMANCE ADJUSTABLE CONTROL ARMS

FORGEMOTORSPORT Silicone Induction Hose

FORGEMOTORSPORT Fast Road Closed Loop Diverter Valve

New South Performance 1.8T PowerGasket Plus - Small Port

GRAF WATER PUMP with metal impellar


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good, always been a fan of those wheels


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Andrew, do this for sure, just powdercoat them all black!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

so you have wheel adapters on? i see your spacer on the ground. does this wheel fit flush without adapters/spacers?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Hi guy
I just try them on my TT!
they are Mae 8,5x17 5x112 +15mm adaptor...215/35..
too little in my opinion and with 215 the car is not very low!!I need 9x17 with 225 or 18' !!
Now I would buy alphard 18' and will do black!


Mae are on my golf friend


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

m-powered, what suspension do you have? I feel that with all that camber you should be ultra slammed... I was considering cambering out this much for a car show...it'd be super low...


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

ShockwaveCS said:


> m-powered, what suspension do you have? I feel that with all that camber you should be ultra slammed... I was considering cambering out this much for a car show...it'd be super low...


H&R coilovers with the perches removed in the rear...damn quattro...


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

well at least you have nice suspension. my VMAXX's after 50K in a lowered setting feel pretty rough but not much different from day one. here is what I mean, in this pic I had the perches out and all but not toooo much camber;


----------



## hasoon0 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## hasoon0 (May 20, 2010)

ShockwaveCS said:


> well at least you have nice suspension. my VMAXX's after 50K in a lowered setting feel pretty rough but not much different from day one. here is what I mean, in this pic I had the perches out and all but not toooo much camber;


what size are your wheels. if 19s, do they rub the arches at all? because im on 18s and still get some rubbing.


----------



## tommy_c (Jan 31, 2010)

​

quick shot at a meet last week.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*My 01 TT*

Mods:
GIAC 93+ Software
007 DV and Relocate Kit cold side
Forge Intake Hoses
Auto Aesthetic Engine Bay Buttons
42DD 3" DP Cat-Delete Res-Delete
Single Exhaust 3" to 2.75" Magnaflow Muffler
Alcohol Injection Water/Meth Kit
ECS Light Weight Pulleys
1.6" Apex Lower Springs
Vent Boost Gauge
T-Carbon FMIC
3.2 Rear Black Velance Single out
Painte rear rings flat black and flat black fuel lid
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/coachvtt/sowo 2010/?action=view&current=DSC00316-1.jpg
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/coachvtt/sowo 2010/?action=view&current=DSC00306-1.jpg
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/coachvtt/sowo 2010/?action=view&current=DSC00323-1.jpg
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/coachvtt/?action=view&current=DSC00034.jpg
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/coachvtt/?action=view&current=PumpFrontView.jpg
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/coachvtt/?action=view&current=DSC00035.jpg
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/coachvtt/?action=view&current=BestVentBoostGaugePic.jpg
http://s816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/coachvtt/sowo 2010/?action=view&current=DSC00302.jpg


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

love that colour


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*stretch*

I have 18's also. I am stretching just the right amount for this... 225/40/18 tire on a 9 inch wide for rear and 215/40/18 by 8 wide on front.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Bought this for my son:










He loves it and has been playing with it non stop!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

nice ^^

Bought a gimp mask for taking the TT to the cottage. OEM fitment is perfect.


----------



## ProjektMK2 (Dec 10, 2003)

Just put on Votex front and wing... rest to come soon!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Some pics:

just raw no photoshop....


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Morio said:


>



beautiful car!!
but remove air


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

andrewosky said:


> beautiful car!!
> but remove air


thanks!!! air is staying though I may change all my rides to air:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Morio your car looks great. Just need some spacers for the front.

Here's a quick pick from the long weekend:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

mmm I'm not sure for lip supra..:screwy::screwy:
What do you think about it? it' only scotch not screw..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

meh. Not a huge fan


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

I like it. subtle enough where it looks clean. no splitters or anything like that.. i say keep it


----------



## 26pt2 (Jul 14, 2008)

AnotherReflex said:


> Figured its about time to post up mine


 Is your top painted black? Looks like it, but just the very top, not down to the back lift gate. I have been thinking about doing similar on mine-- but have not seen other ones to see how I like it. Two ways-- either just the top or top down thru the lift gate following the body lines. Also, whether just black or carbon fiber "tape" instead. Any more pictures of yours showing more of this? Or anyone else have pictures of this kind of treatment? Mine is silver BTW.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Neb, 

What suspension do you have? And is yours a quattro?


----------



## frostov (Jan 23, 2010)

*MINE*


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

26pt2 said:


> Is your top painted black? Looks like it, but just the very top, not down to the back lift gate. I have been thinking about doing similar on mine-- but have not seen other ones to see how I like it. Two ways-- either just the top or top down thru the lift gate following the body lines. Also, whether just black or carbon fiber "tape" instead. Any more pictures of yours showing more of this? *Or anyone else have pictures of this kind of treatment?* Mine is silver BTW.


 
does this help?


----------



## 26pt2 (Jul 14, 2008)

black vdub said:


> does this help?


 Definitely helps. I am leaning towards making just the top panel black. But,still possibily "carbon fiber" "tape" instead-- so still open to picture of carbon if anyone has done it.Thanks


----------



## conmanTT (May 10, 2010)

frostov said:


>


 
^Nice! Looks very clean.  Any mods planned? 


.../


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

chads said:


> Neb,
> 
> What suspension do you have? And is yours a quattro?


 Hey Chads, sorry missed this. I'm running H&R coils and yes it's quattro


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

hey new to this forum-


----------



## Ms_Kady (Apr 28, 2010)

andrewosky said:


>


I really dig your car. Simple and clean.


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Finally got some shots. They are HDR and not that great, plus my car is pretty much stock on the outside.

Soon my bags will be in and I will be lower. Wheels are almost done as well! The car is in desperate need of a polish, so that will be the next step for me, hopefully next weekend.


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


>


What R U doing with it?


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)




----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)




----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I need new pics..


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

Ben, I love the new roof!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

This page is secks! Everyones rides are looking great :beer:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

neb new look so good!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## kntt (Apr 25, 2010)

Neb said:


> I need new pics..


Wow looking better and better! big fan of the wheels ;-)

When do we get to see a new photoshoot?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

when the new wheels get setup 

As of this morning:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

> Neb
> 
> when the new wheels get setup
> 
> As of this morning:



you seem to need a wheel whore intervention ben


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

ShockwaveCS said:


> you seem to need a wheel whore intervention ben


shhhhhhh


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

*Neb*

It really is amazing how much wheel spacers make a difference. You can definitely tell with the stock wheels.

Your car is awesome btw.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Krissrock said:


>


Like the car Kriss. Very unique.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks


----------



## cko1009 (Apr 29, 2010)

I like your bumper, where did you buy it?


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

andrewosky said:


>


that color is ****ing sex


----------



## Wheelman21 (Jan 2, 2008)

Krissrock said:


>


I love it...and I normally don't care for roadsters. You sir must have nuts like king kong to drill a hole in your sideskirt. Any chance we can hear it? Good work!


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Wheelman21 said:


> I love it...and I normally don't care for roadsters. You sir must have nuts like king kong to drill a hole in your sideskirt. Any chance we can hear it? Good work!


i don't have any recent sound clips. I have a couple vids on youtube but I was having fueling problems then. It sounds a lil smoother now. these are all maybe a year or two old. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/krissrock

last pic


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

black vdub said:


>


Nice, this is exactly the stance I want my car to have.

Any info on the what suspension/spacer combo you used? Is it FWD or quattro?

Steve


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Back w/ Votex sides and more lowness..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good! Any more closer up pics?


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

Neb said:


>


looks real good... just wait til u get ur first rock chip on the roof.... i almost flipped with mine... lol how does that even happen


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

wou!!
what coils on your car!!

love it!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I know what you mean about the rock chip. Hopefully doesn't happen LOL

Andrew I'm on H&R :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

Morio said:


> Some pics:
> 
> just raw no photoshop....


i really like this tt :thumbup:


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)




----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Krissrock said:


>


 Looks goood! where did you get those LED's?


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

SteveAngry said:


> Nice, this is exactly the stance I want my car to have.
> 
> Any info on the what suspension/spacer combo you used? Is it FWD or quattro?
> 
> Steve


 Here you go Steve: 

Suspension: KW V2 coilovers 
Wheels: 19x8.5 ET35 
Adapters: 20mm front and back (I switched to 15mm in the front after those pictures) 
Tires: 225/35 

It's a quattro 

Feel free to send me a PM if you have any other questions! :thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

new mod


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

andrewosky said:


> new mod




always lighting orange?


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

*Finally got my car back....*

I just got my car back from the shop, after a woman ran a stop sign and caused $6K in damage.:banghead:

I sprayed the engine covers with a textured metallic black paint, except for the smooth panel on the central cover; I was gifted a set of the Mk2 floor mats for my birthday, which look and feel awesome; and yes, I know that I need coils and spacers (I've had to deal with terrible roads and snow up until this most recent move).:beer:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

yes:laugh:
I remove smoke corner and new orange oem..Love Us style:







)


----------



## Iron Horse Racing (Jul 13, 2010)

*2002*



















Just purchased

2002 TT Quatro 225 hp 6 speed 
Bone stock.....at least for now

came with an extra set of New Audi rims and studded winter tires

Even one of my horses was impressed....lol


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

Iron Horse Racing said:


> Just purchased
> 
> 2002 TT Quatro 225 hp 6 speed
> Bone stock.....at least for now
> ...


Those stock wheels will sell for quite the premium. Are both sets the fat fives pictured? If so, sell the good set and get yourself something more to your taste, and use the others for all season/winter tires.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

i need your smoke!


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

More http://duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Audi%20TT/Kes%E4%202010/


----------



## ApineWhiteDub (Aug 1, 2005)

Sick ride duke :beer:


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

HellaFlush BBQ :


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

Mantvis said:


> Looks goood! where did you get those LED's?


 He did them himself... did an amazing job with the TT. Saw it in person about a week and half ago. Looks great!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## rick249 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## rick249 (Feb 8, 2010)

neb, do you live in Ottawa ?


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

nice on the powdercoat for the chargepipe and intake mani. i'm getting that done when I have to take some other ish out of my engine bay. such as replacing my damn valve cover gasket.


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

*Updated pics*

My 225 TT Roadster with newly polished fat fives. Also, just bought a new OEM bumper, so hoping to have the new bumper and votex kit on by H20... the wedding is in a month, so might hold up getting the work done :screwy:


----------



## rick249 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks !! 
i will send a close up up the engine bay, the powder coating has teh same texture as the engine covers. 
I am lucky that my uncle has his own machine shop, and he also does powder coating !!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

hi guy..new mods for raTTa:more low rear and new headlight with US(home made),harnesses 4 point(omp black), front camber -2,5°

and soon snap off+omp/nardi alcantara


























front camber -2,5


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Dumping the rollhoops made such a difference, it looks so much smoother/sleeker now Andrew, I like :thumbup::beer:


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

andrewosky said:


> hi guy..new mods for raTTa:more low rear and new headlight with US(home made),harnesses 4 point(omp black), front camber -2,5°
> 
> and soon snap off+omp/nardi alcantara


Looks good andrew... I have the black 225 TT roadster above... thought about getting the fat fives powdercoated black, but it would have been too much on the black car IMO. Looks good on yours though man!


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

My updated look


----------



## jrtt (Jul 20, 2010)

MKllllvr28 said:


> My updated look



where did you get does things that are attched to the rear of the side skirts??


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

lol they were on the car when i bought it. Its a caractre kit.


----------



## Randy1410 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)




----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*Plain but Mine*






























































STILL A WORK IN PROGRESS 

http://WHANAB.COM/

L8R.............


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

how much does she weigh? 62lbs? She needs to eat!


----------



## rick249 (Feb 8, 2010)

Neb, do you live in Ottawa ?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

why's that?


----------



## rick249 (Feb 8, 2010)

just wondering if you go to any of the car meets


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

new seats!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

rick249 said:


> just wondering if you go to any of the car meets


Once in a while I hit up the M&M r.i.c.e.r. meet on Friday nights. There's also the OVD meet Sundays (VW/AUDI). Which ones do you go too?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

yo ben, you coming to h20 this year?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> yo ben, you coming to h20 this year?


I don't want to talk about it  My aunt is getting remarried and I have to be there. The wedding is on Friday and it would be 14hrs driving one way from the ceremony


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

lol... bet ill still see ya there..you made a suprise appierence last year lol. if u need a room to crash at.. let me know


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

lol I have my doubts but we'll see..

Anways /threadjack.

Pick from this morning...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes!!!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh but those are roadster seats so I'll go ahead and take those off your hands. :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

nope! keeping them now


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

I remember my baseball!!love them!!

good job!:thumbup:


last week my last mode:laugh:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Here's mine waiting for the next round of mods :beer:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> how much does she weigh? 62lbs? She needs to eat!


Looks like a skinny dude in a 2-piece bikini...


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

mine right now crappy piccc


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

photo from last night.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:
black wheels on grey is perfect!!good job Neblove your car!!

what rims ,18?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

andrewosky said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> black wheels on grey is perfect!!good job Neblove your car!!
> 
> what rims ,18?


Thanks 

18x8/9 Rays Sebring 2 piece wheels :beer:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Superb NEB !!!

Always beTTer!


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

If you like it, check this link http://www.duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Audi+TT/Syksy+2010/


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Gardasee treffen in Italia


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

OEM steering wheel? 

And is that an aftermarket stereo deck?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

hi Neb.. 
Steering is custom!!r32 style with different grip and 2different lether. 

radio is Becker gran prix 7992(red light).oem design with mp3, Bluetooth and better sound with bose!! 












I'm crazy!!today...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I thought that looked like a Becker! Looks really really nice.:beer:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> photo from last night.


 Damn Neb...you're like a chameleon with the wheels. If I had your $$, I'd give all of mine away...to the needy children of course.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

well it's not like I have 6 sets laying in my bedroom. Usually only costs a couple hundred to switch it up to something new.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Couple of hundred $$...:what: I'm eyeing some Avant Garde M310 wheels and they will run me around $900.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

paullee said:


> Couple of hundred $$...:what: I'm eyeing some Avant Garde M310 wheels and they will run me around $900.


 I think he means after he sells the current set. 

Avante Garde wheels are sick! :thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

new mod


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

My TT


----------



## dtmgti (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

at school!


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Rear Velance?*

Where did you get the full (no-exhaust holes)Rear Velance?


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*No Exhaust Holed Rear Velance?*



swallowtail1975 said:


> My TT


Where did you get the Full Rear Velance with no Exhaust holes?


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

coachvtt said:


> Where did you get the Full Rear Velance with no Exhaust holes?


I made it myself...(just like I did 'clean' more parts and painted the car myself)

My TT has 2 pipes...I bought the velance from a 180hp (single pipe) so I only had to fill one 'hole'..


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

soo where are your exhausts?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Mantvis said:


> soo where are your exhausts?


You get turn down tips that point to the ground. It actually sounds pretty nice. Makes the exhaust sound deeper because it vibrates directly off the ground. My friend has them on his Jetta


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This car is beautiful.

Should have shaved the aliens though!


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

Neb said:


> This car is beautiful.
> 
> Should have shaved the aliens though!




True!

But...in Holland you must have those when you got Xenon lights..


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

My work in progress. 
2001 225








-Autotech dogbone mount
-BFI stubby antenna
-Baily DV
-HLX smoked side markers
-42DD LED's for the turns and license plate
-Mod Shack boost gauge ring
-Podi boost gauge
-APR TIP
-AEM dryflow filter
-K&N breather filter
-Lamin-x tail light tint
-Unitronic stage 2 flash
-custom aluminum shift gate
-Gruven Parts upper and lower adjustable rear control arms
-Plaid door handles and parcel shelf 
-Koni coilovers
-15mm spacers


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

andrewosky said:


> hi guy..new mods for raTTa:more low rear and new headlight with US(home made),harnesses 4 point(omp black), front camber -2,5°
> 
> and soon snap off+omp/nardi alcantara
> 
> ...


 your ride is so clean and simple! :thumbup: what spacers did you use upfront and rear?!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

RoTTirocket said:


> your ride is so clean and simple! :thumbup: what spacers did you use upfront and rear?!


 thanks guy..now without spoiler it's better!! 
20mm front with -2,5° camber , 30mm on rear with -2° camber


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> thanks guy..now without spoiler it's better!!
> 20mm front with -2,5° camber , 30mm on rear with -2° camber


 
What about tire size?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

chads said:


> What about tire size?


 sadly 225/45/17 

Now I want new wheels... Before I need legal omologation for 18, TT have 17'(except for 3.2=18') 



@Neb look better with black rims:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

both andrew, and neb.. .beautiful rides!!! wish we can all do a photoshoot together.. lol


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Neb just convinced me to finally tint my windows...and spend more money  




:banghead: :beer::beer::beer::laugh:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

good idea!! 

guys, in Novemeber I will go to NY for 1 week!! 
who live in Ny?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

M-Power M3 said:


> Neb just convinced me to finally tint my windows...and spend more money
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
your welcome!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i do....nyc. lmk... we'll hang out, ill take you for a ride on the air


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

andrewosky said:


> good idea!!
> 
> guys, in Novemeber I will go to NY for 1 week!!
> who live in Ny?


 Bring the TT and I'll come down from Toronto


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

bklnstunt718 said:


> i do....nyc. lmk... we'll hang out, ill take you for a ride on the air





Neb said:


> Bring the TT and I'll come down from Toronto


 wou, really? 
I leave you my telephone number!! 
it's fantastic If I see you 
my facebook :http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1489896372 

sorry for Ot


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

andrewosky said:


> wou, really?
> I leave you my telephone number!!
> it's fantastic If I see you
> my facebook :http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1489896372
> ...


 come on Paisan...come out to the Left Coast and we will will show you Southern California hospitality. I'll even take you out in my other garage queen, the Z06.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

test fitted my friends wheels... !!! IM IN LOVE!! need to build me a set over the winter.. 

http://


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

:what::what::what::what: 
I want see them when I will be in Ny:laugh::laugh: 

love it


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

17's? 

Specs?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

17x9
17x10.5

ben, what tire size would i have to run not to **** up the haldex? im planning on building a set for myself


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

bklnstunt718 said:


> test fitted my friends wheels... !!! IM IN LOVE!! need to build me a set over the winter..
> 
> http://



HOLY FACK! I have this color scheme on the RS's on my e30, looks incredible on te TT! What are the final offsets of that set???


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> 17x9
> 17x10.5
> 
> ben, what tire size would i have to run not to **** up the haldex? im planning on building a set for myself


offsets?

well check out the tire calculator. As long as you're within 3-4% you should be fine. Going to a 17" would be tricky just to figure out a tire that looks ok. Maybe up front a 215/40/17? I'm not too sure tbh.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i c. 

the offset is unknown..


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

Hey NEB, what is the offsets on your black wheels? Seems pretty perfectly flush!

15 front and 10 rear is sorta what im shooing for with 17s.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

18x8 et 18 front
18x9 et 10 rear


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

Neb said:


> 18x8 et 18 front
> 18x9 et 10 rear


are your fenders rolled? do you rub at all?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

fenders look to be rolled by PO. Rub on the drivers side only. I think when I changed my steering rack they didnt' align it properly as I have tonnes of space on the passenger side..

don't rub at all in the rear.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

> bklnstunt718
> 
> i c.
> 
> the offset is unknown..



You can measure the wheels and calculate the offset. You only need the overall width and the backspacing. You can even do this with the tires mounted.

For tires I would do 215/45/17 and 235/45/17 (1.5% difference in diameter). For more stretch in the back you can do 215/45/17 and 225/45/17 for (2.8% difference in diameter).


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

so im picking up 17x9s all around.. and gonna have to get spacers to clear front coilovers.. gonna run 225/45 all around. 

whats recommended to be flush/aggressive in front and back, minimal rubbing? et15 & et10?

as it stands :thumbup::


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

i'd say et 20-25 up front and 5-10 rear


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> 17x9
> 17x10.5
> 
> ben, what tire size would i have to run not to **** up the haldex? im planning on building a set for myself





iamraymond said:


> You can measure the wheels and calculate the offset. You only need the overall width and the backspacing. You can even do this with the tires mounted.
> 
> For tires I would do 215/45/17 and 235/45/17 (1.5% difference in diameter). For more stretch in the back you can do 215/45/17 and 225/45/17 for (2.8% difference in diameter).


Ray has it on point. Those would be the best tire sizes to run for those wheels. The RS's look sick on the car, but what's up with the fronts? Why so high?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

the drive way was on an angle..


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*What paint?*



RoTTirocket said:


> your ride is so clean and simple! :thumbup: what spacers did you use upfront and rear?!


Why kind of paint was used on the black rims?

Looks like semi-gloss, what kind?

Looks good!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks like I need to pay more attention in here lol. It also looks like I need to come up to new york. Funny cuz I was planning on coming up either over Thanksgiving break or Christmas break with a lady friend


----------



## QUA-TT-R0 (Sep 6, 2010)

*audi tt 225 quattro raven black*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

Neb said:


>


 Your TT is one of my Favorite  

Looking good like always!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

Have not posted anything up on mine in a while......


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Minibabe said:


> Have not posted anything up on mine in a while......


 More pics?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

Sure


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Looks good Minibabe. Is that the ECS Stage 5 BBK? What are your wheels specs and how much clearance do you have from the caliper?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

SoloGLI said:


> Looks good Minibabe. Is that the ECS Stage 5 BBK? What are your wheels specs and how much clearance do you have from the caliper?


 Yes it is but I pieced it together myself, and my wheels are 18x7.5 Front and 18x9.5 Rear (cant remember the offset's I think 45F and 30R) 

And the Clearance is very small Brembo requires 2mm


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Love it man:thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup: 



Hi guys! 
new mod :laugh: 










On Saturday I will be in A New York city


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> On Saturday I will be in A New York city


 In *A*? Or in *THE*:sly: 
:laugh:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

ops


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

lol.. give a guy a break.. 

andrea.. maybe we can hang out on wed. ill keep you updated. !


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

ok boss 

use skype and whatsapp on iphone


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

vr6power ! said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *InTTruder* »_Too low for GA, but nice color.
> 
> i beg to differ ... daily driven in downtown atlanta
> 
> ...


 

Perfect ride height!!!!!  Any info and the car and setup?


----------



## daryltt (Jun 30, 2010)

*daryltt's tt for show*

user name is *daryltt* 

Audi TT Quattro Coupe 2002 Modifications: 








Engine: 1.8t with K04 turbo 
-N75 Race J Valve installed 
-Forge BOV and adjustable internal waste gate 
-Forge BOV w/cold side relocation kit 
-42 Draft designs boost readout distribution manifold 
- Forge high polished caps 
-Forge silicone turbo hoses 
-Kinetic Motorsport front mount intercooler 
-AEM water methanol injection kit with 300hp nozzle mounted before TB 








-APR Chipped at 93 and 100 octane programs 
-APR 3” stainless cat back exhaust system 








-42 Draft Designs race series down pipe 
-AEM Tru Boost programmable boost gage 
-Liquid TT engine diagnosis gage engine data interpolator 
-Forge EGR blanking plate installed 
-Engine clean up: N249 & N112 delete 
-Forge silicone brake vacuum hoses 

Exterior body: 








-ABT custom rear whale tale spoiler 
-DMC side scoops 
-DMT rear exhaust valance 
-Front Bumper from Car Loven Criminals w/2008 Audi A6 grill mounted 








-All body paint done by Precision Collision 
-Headlight High beams @ 10,000k Low and fogs @ 8,000k 

New Stock Parts Installed: 
-Rack and pinion steering unit rebuild & overhaul 
-Brake booster and master brake cylinder brand new from dealer 
-New Timing Belt, Water pump installed at 69k miles 
-New throttle body 

Brakes: 
-G2 silver epoxy painted brake calipers 
-Drilled/Slotted performance rotors 

Alarm: 
Compu Star remote start alarm w/turbo timer


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

:sly:
took some pictures


----------



## adovag (Nov 3, 2010)

*My baby*

greetings from norway... here is my ride.. still some work to do, but since we all love pics, I can share some too


















































enjoy


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

at a local carshow:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Morio said:


> at a local carshow:


how do you like the lip?? im thinking about gettng one .. ?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

bklnstunt718 said:


> how do you like the lip?? im thinking about gettng one .. ?


I like it more than I expected.... it looks much better in person!:beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Car looks good Morio. Still going with the sunken wheels in front I see? Have you had any desire to push them out now that you've been on air for a bit?

Also, check your PMs... I have a VERY interesting story to share.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

diggin this roof spoiler.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

SoloGLI said:


> Car looks good Morio. Still going with the sunken wheels in front I see? Have you had any desire to push them out now that you've been on air for a bit?
> 
> Also, check your PMs... I have a VERY interesting story to share.


Thanks for the PM.... I haven't driven this car much since I have been very busy with work:banghead::banghead: but I am thinking of new wheels and working the offsets more closely.... or maybe getting these wheels redone and getting custom adapters made and then go BT... can't afford new wheels and BT so need to make up my mind


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Morio said:


> Thanks for the PM.... I haven't driven this car much since I have been very busy with work:banghead::banghead: but I am thinking of new wheels and working the offsets more closely.... or maybe getting these wheels redone and getting custom adapters made and then go BT... can't afford new wheels and BT so need to make up my mind


Well let me know if you need some help figure that all out. BTW, there are some good wheel options for decent pricing that would probably allow you to sell the BBS's and buy new wheels, and still go BT.


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

Morio, what kind of front splitter is that? where can I find one? thanks

from this wknd:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

drivingenthus said:


> Morio, what kind of front splitter is that? where can I find one? thanks


It's from a Seat Leon Cupra R....

Here: you can buy here


----------



## adovag (Nov 3, 2010)

awsome spoiler


----------



## adovag (Nov 3, 2010)

Morio said:


> at a local carshow:


may I ask where you get this front lip from?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Morio said:


> It's from a Seat Leon Cupra R....
> 
> Here: you can buy here









adovag said:


> may I ask where you get this front lip from?


see above :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cupra R lip ftw:thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

drivingenthus said:


> Morio, what kind of front splitter is that? where can I find one? thanks
> 
> from this wknd:


from Itlaia,where?

more pics...there are Rota


----------



## Raudi225 (Sep 12, 2009)

Nothing special about my TT... except that Audi of America told me that mine is the only blue/blue Quattro with navigation and the cold weather package imported to the US or Canada. But I'm sure they tell everyone that!

These were right after a wash, clay, wax, polish... sorry if flipping the bird is offensive, just showing off the mirror shine.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Awesome TT and great person


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

^thanks man  had soo much fun tat night ! 

awesome pic!! my iphone could never take pics like that hehe!! cant wait for Worthersee!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

more info on these wheels please. size,offset...


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats downtown San Francisco.

rota grid 17x9 et30
must run minimum 10mm spacer in front for 225/45 to clear the coil adj (on $308 racelands, couldn't be happier) all the way down. i have gc/koni on my e30 and kw v3 on my s2000.. so the TT is just the daily on a tight budget; hence rotas.. racelands..

thinkin about taking the helper spring out in front to be lower.. any feedback? 

first mounted:


















yesterday


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Any close up shots of the fitment of the fronts?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

is yours a quattro?

in reference to the one on raceland and rota's


----------



## TTerror (Nov 6, 2010)

*My 2000 tt 180q*


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> is yours a quattro?
> 
> in reference to the one on raceland and rota's


nope.. didn't want it out here in cali. back in the midwest, quattro was unbeatable though.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

*Charlie's "Project Bled" - TT Roadster*

Hi guys

I have been lurking for a little while and some of you will know of me through the R8 shiftgates I have been supplying to some of you 

I thought I would get up some pics of my TTR which I have owned for just over 3 years.

The suspension is now about 10mm lower front and rear on the FK coilovers.

I called it "Project Bled" because pretty much everything on the car is either BLack or rED 











































































































I would be interested to hear yor opinions 

Charlie (www.TTSpares.com)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Pics of the new stance?


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Not at the moment Ben, too busy with the business to wash it  also have modified the bonnet bra somewhat 

You will def have your "item" before christmas mate (hush hush) 

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Charlie I want your car:thumbup:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Charlie I want your car:thumbup:



LOL cheers buddy 

Charlie


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

CharlieTT said:


> Not at the moment Ben, too busy with the business to wash it  also have modified the bonnet bra somewhat
> 
> You will def have your "item" before christmas mate (hush hush)
> 
> Charlie



Charlie you're my hero! :wave: 

I know what you mean about being to busy. I haven't washed my TT since the end of September


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Neb said:


> Charlie you're my hero! :wave:
> 
> I know what you mean about being to busy. I haven't washed my TT since the end of September


 Please can you pm me your address again buddy, I had it on the other forum but had to delete all my messages as it fills up so quickly and forgot to save yours

I have picked up your "item" and will ship it out to you on Monday/Tuesday 

Charlie


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

pm sent!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> I have picked up your "item"


secrets


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

CharlieTT said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I would be interested to hear yor opinions
> 
> Charlie (www.TTSpares.com)


looks good Charlie!

not a fan of the LED's on the front but aprat from that looks good!


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

XXX 1.8T said:


> looks good Charlie!
> 
> not a fan of the LED's on the front but aprat from that looks good!


Cheers buddy, I think the LED's are a bit marmite (may be lost on you USA chaps) but I like them and they are bloody bright too 

Are you on the UK TT Forum too as I recognise the username - car on Home and Away?

p.s I have a bonnet bra on at the moment that I have modified extensively and once it has undergone some further work I will post up some pics as it is controversial to say the least 

The Haters are gonna love it.

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

CharlieTT said:


> The Haters are gonna love it.
> 
> Charlie


Yessssss I love hating!! Haha just kidding Charlie. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## rugera (Nov 18, 2010)

*German Audi TT*

Hello TT Friends!
I´m new at this Forum.
Here is my Audi TT...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

rugera said:


> Hello TT Friends!
> I´m new at this Forum.
> Here is my Audi TT...











Your pictures did not upload. Please fix this as I would like to see your car:thumbup:. And welcome btw:wave:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Realized I haven't added newest pics into this thread. So here they are.

Front









Fitment









Booty









Rear 3/4


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

love it !!! umpkin:


----------



## rugera (Nov 18, 2010)

second chance


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks great! Love the Benz wheels


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

loove the s-class wheels! are you on adapters or are they replicas? 

what are the dimensions 19x8.5 and 9.5? final offset?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

No exhaust cut out


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

gettin there.


----------



## dougi (Nov 19, 2010)

hy hy!

my name is dougi, i´m from germany, sorry about my english  i´ll try my best.

i´ve got an Audi TT 8N with 1,8T engine FWD. ca.210 ps by chipping.
over the last 2 years i´ve changed several things on my TT.

I think, pics say more than words.

first he gets some new rims(Rial Nogaro 9x18) and suspension.

































the winter is comin so i´ve painted my rims and turn my roof into black with car wrapping.

















































on the april of 2010 i´ve bought me a s-line exterieur, front and rear bumper, 8x19 rims from MAM in black, colored my breaks in a babyblue.


































2 month later, i´ve got new rims again  bbs LM´s replika 8,5x19 with 215/30/19 tyres and a h&r monotube deep version.










































lower it

































































so thats it!

in winter it gets a new color!i don´t know what color it will be...but we will see..

have a nice day!


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Hi!

it looks stunning with the blue LMs. 
What kind of coilovers(gewindefahrwerk) do you have?

Best regards from Hungary! umpkin:


----------



## rugera (Nov 18, 2010)

> looks great! Love the Benz wheels


Thank´s i love it too



> loove the s-class wheels! are you on adapters or are they replicas?
> 
> what are the dimensions 19x8.5 and 9.5? final offset?


I have original s-class Wheels in 8,5+ 9,5x19 ET43 whit SCC Adapters (20mm).



> No exhaust cut out


This is the exhaust (Edel 01)


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

What's this cross brace?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice gentleman:thumbup:. I like the baby blue


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

JohnLZ7W said:


> What's this cross brace?


Looks to be a FWD TT. That is a mid brace for the exhaust. My buddy and I called that the batwing on my GTI. As far as I know, the Quattro TTs do not have them.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Interesting... I wonder if it offers any chassis stiffening too. I know the roadsters have extra bracing but I was never able to track down parts to retrofit to my coupe.


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

look at those beautiful US reflectors. It turned out nice:thumbup:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

CharlieTT said:


> Cheers buddy, I think the LED's are a bit marmite (may be lost on you USA chaps) but I like them and they are bloody bright too
> 
> Are you on the UK TT Forum too as I recognise the username - car on Home and Away?
> 
> ...


yeah thats me from Australia we have Vegemite instead of Marmite 

Dont worry about the haters. Im not feelin the LED's as Honda's/Toyota's have them here


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

XXX 1.8T said:


> Im not feelin the LED's as Honda's/Toyota's have them here


Trust me the US has the same deal. Cheap imports from Japan take our German ideas and cheapify them making these look "ricy". Charlie I was actually thinking about doing the LED mod in the bumper, but I also want to do aux fogs. So I decided to wait and put my money elsewhere for now


----------



## dougi (Nov 19, 2010)

MeizelTT said:


> Hi!
> 
> it looks stunning with the blue LMs.
> What kind of coilovers(gewindefahrwerk) do you have?
> ...


thanks a lot!

i´ve got the 

H&R monotube 

http://www.h-r.com/gb/f_gewindefahrwerke.php

its really nice to drive but in my opinion not low enough, theres a dealer in germany where you can get one of these in a short version.

heres the dealer in germany
http://www.ah-exclusive-parts.com/


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

swallowtail1975 said:


>


Oh man I cant wait to get that Euro Rear on my car  It looks so SEXY!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Minibabe said:


> Oh man I cant wait to get that Euro Rear on my car  It looks so SEXY!


I hear that the new "Euro" thing is to Americanize your car. Thus by keeping my car stock I am more "Euro" then European cars:screwy:. But seriously I'm keeping the US bumper and getting a shorty Euro plate.:thumbup:


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I hear that the new "Euro" thing is to Americanize your car.


That white one is mine...front is US look...now I search for an US rear bumper....

And yes...I'm from Europe...(Netherlands)


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

swallowtail1975 said:


> That white one is mine...front is US look...now I search for an US rear bumper....
> 
> And yes...I'm from Europe...(Netherlands)


Let's swap bumpers... we can both just pay insane shipping :thumbup:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

how much could be the shipping?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MeizelTT said:


> how much could be the shipping?


Hahaha your first born seems about right. Or at least it feels that way, not that im married or i even have a child, but im sure its the same feeling


----------



## Adam D (Nov 17, 2010)

Not been on here long but thought id post a few shots of mine taken by a friend. It certainly splits opinions here in the uk


----------



## AnotherReflex (May 31, 2007)

very nice i was actually considering those wheels for myself next


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Gleeemingg, I can dig it for sure. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Are those Tracer Tech's or MAM's?


----------



## Adam D (Nov 17, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Are those Tracer Tech's or MAM's?


Theyre MAM's. Thinking about a change for next year but not sure yet lol


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

Duke_FI said:


> If you like it, check this link http://www.duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Audi+TT/Syksy+2010/


What kind of wheels are those?


----------



## jmracing (Dec 7, 2007)

raart said:


> What kind of wheels are those?


Artec Turbo P, front 8.5x18 & rear 10x18.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Adam D said:


> Theyre MAM's. Thinking about a change for next year but not sure yet lol


I really want the Tracer Tech II's, but they are like $800 a piece


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

PLAYED TT said:


> I hear that the new "Euro" thing is to Americanize your car. Thus by keeping my car stock I am more "Euro" then European cars:screwy:. But seriously I'm keeping the US bumper and getting a shorty Euro plate.:thumbup:


Thats cool I just really like the look of the Euro Rear. I will keep my stock bumper just in case I want to change back. For me I have both so its not that big of a deal :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Minibabe said:


> Thats cool I just really like the look of the Euro Rear. I will keep my stock bumper just in case I want to change back. For me I have both so its not that big of a deal :thumbup:


Don't get me wrong I would rock one, but I don't want to spend the $$$


----------



## dusty_mauve (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's mine from the UK...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

got dinged by a Carrera Saturday night.  messed up that rear small quarter panel and bumper a bit. That's his coolant all over the ground btw


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> got dinged by a Carrera Saturday night.  messed up that rear small quarter panel and bumper a bit. That's his coolant all over the ground btw


 Coolant leaking from a fender bender?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

oh yeah the Porsche emptied it all LOL. I was thinking "WTF" I'm leaking gas? Then chuckled when I saw it was all coming from the other car


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

LOL It may have been their headlight fluid by the looks of it! :laugh::laugh::laugh: 

haha but that sucks man. what was he/she doing?? are they blind??


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> LOL It may have been their headlight fluid by the looks of it! :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> haha but that sucks man. what was he/she doing?? are they blind??


 My thoughs exactly...how do you miss a great white whale?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb it's obviously blinker fluid... not coolant


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:


 Is that a bent pipe I see??


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

u do see a bent pipe, also the votex rear lip is broken in 3 pieces barely hanging, and the oem bumper has cracks all over... 
wonder if my reinforcement bar is still intact


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

wow that sucks man! how did that happen?? And the bumper did look jacked to me, but I couldnt tell for sure from that angle!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I was standing on the red light, and then BOOM 
i get out the girls comes out crying "im sooo sorry my brakes are really bad, and i was not able to stop" me "no ****, i can see that you did not stop until u hit me.." 
and now i dont have any time to bring it to a shop, its been like 2.5 weeks now


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

OMG i would have physicaly **** on someone. damn porsche owners are usually oblivious to the world. Even more so what they are driving.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

aaah dude that sucks!! Kinda makes me wonder how long it took her to realize you were stopped before she decided to start breaking... :screwy:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> :banghead::banghead::banghead:


 
 I feel your pain


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Adam D said:


>


 Any info on the smooth rear valence? Custom or bought?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

picked this bad boy up for the winter... already missing the titi 










she'll be treated with many new gifts when spring comes along hehe


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

oh I cant wait to see this:thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

lower it!!:biggrinsanta:

this evening write news about Worth!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

sounds good andrea!!!

is there any pictures of that tt's interior.. he says hes got recaro seats?


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

have fun so many things and ways to go


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

New owner. Needs more low.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Bone stock at the moment. :grinsanta:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

My car is finally coming together so i thought id whore a little..

















































I realize some people are anti LED running lights, but i think i pulled it off pretty well. Spent alot of time working on these headlights and the car in general. There are going to be many changes to the car in 2011. BBK, Big grill conversion with a Votex molded in.....


----------



## putt_putt (Jan 9, 2010)

Love it. Nice job on the LED's I would like to do this to mine as my wife loves them on the new Audi's. Also the rims are very nice! What are they and are they 18's? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you, thank you. They are 18s. RS4 reps from Alloys-R-us.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Thank you, thank you. They are 18s. RS4 reps from Alloys-R-us.


Hey man, as you already know I'm not a HUGE fan of your car with certain specifics (like when you had that nasty I mean *ahem cough* carbon fiber hood on with the air duct, BUTTTT I have to give you major props for all the work you've put into the car. You've done a lot of little detail things that make yours stand out from the rest, and that is definitely appreciated on my part :thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Hey man, as you already know I'm not a HUGE fan of your car with certain specifics (like when you had that nasty I mean *ahem cough* carbon fiber hood on with the air duct, BUTTTT I have to give you major props for all the work you've put into the car. You've done a lot of little detail things that make yours stand out from the rest, and that is definitely appreciated on my part :thumbup:


LOL... like he gives a rat's ass what you think.... gezz people...seriously, do what you want with your car..and no one cares what some douche bag in cali thinks about it...opcorn::laugh: seriously move along you egocentric troll:grinsanta:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Hey man, as you already know I'm not a HUGE fan of your car with certain specifics (like when you had that nasty I mean *ahem cough* carbon fiber hood on with the air duct, BUTTTT I have to give you major props for all the work you've put into the car. You've done a lot of little detail things that make yours stand out from the rest, and that is definitely appreciated on my part :thumbup:


The CF hood was sold because it didnt meet my standards. But if i remember correctly, it wasnt the fact you "werent a HUGE fan", that i had a problem with. It was more the fact that you were rude as fuk, childish, and hateriffic that pissed me off. But Im gonna let it go. Because for 1, the hood didnt look at all like something i wanted on my car. And 2, because you arent the first clown in this circus..


Morio said:


> LOL... like he gives a rat's ass what you think.... gezz people...seriously, do what you want with your car..and no one cares what some douche bag in cali thinks about it...opcorn::laugh: seriously move along you egocentric troll:grinsanta:


Youve earned yourself a slow clap my friend.
 GIFSoup


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Come on now guys. Play nice.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

^^^ x2


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> The CF hood was sold because it didnt meet my standards. But if i remember correctly, it wasnt the fact you "werent a HUGE fan", that i had a problem with. It was more the fact that you were rude as fuk, childish, and hateriffic that pissed me off. But Im gonna let it go. Because for 1, the hood didnt look at all like something i wanted on my car. And 2, because you arent the first clown in this circus..


If you think that I was being childish then I would have to say that I apologize about that. I didn't mean to be a hater.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Its all good. :grinsanta::wave:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

warranty225cpe said:


> My car is finally coming together so i thought id whore a little..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car looks good the only thing im not a fan of is the over use of badges. If you like it its your choice but sometimes less is more and doing away with the audi badges on the sides along with retro turbo badge would make it more clean and stealth looking.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

I'm not a fan of LED DRLs, but your choice is best option of the MK1 IMO as it doesn't detract from the overall design by looking like an add-on, and it is in keeping with more modern audis. Well done. Many of the UK guys have gone that route in advance of mandatory DRLs.

cheers.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

so did you just end up fixing the ding in your hood?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> so did you just end up fixing the ding in your hood?


It was actaully a big hole, but yeah. I sold the CF hood to indiepunk and it came apart on him within 2 weeks. Felt bad about it, but there wasnt much i could do. So far ive yet to see a properly fitting CF anything.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> It was actaully a big hole, but yeah. I sold the CF hood to indiepunk and it came apart on him within 2 weeks. Felt bad about it, but there wasnt much i could do. So far ive yet to see a properly fitting CF anything.


What about the OEM style that OSIR makes? http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/product_info.php?cPath=2_83_572&products_id=898

Kind of expensive though.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

F that, Ive learned my lesson with CF. and i doubt Osir could make a better one considering how much the resin shrinks when it cures.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

with the mild weather we're supposed to be getting over the next couple of days, i decided to do a little summertime preview/test fit


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*oh wowza*

damn Jimmy....your ish is lookin proper.....i gotta get on the ball....cause you have obviously been GOING HARD...it looks real good man much props:beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

joes280 said:


> damn Jimmy....your ish is lookin proper.....i gotta get on the ball....cause you have obviously been GOING HARD...it looks real good man much props:beer:


thanks joe... i've taken a break from any real work on the TT for the time being... i really have to sort out the rear height thing (among a huge list of other things.. lol)... my ass end is still stilling well over an inch from where i want it...

how's your TT comin along... i'm dyin' to see some updates!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Jimmy lmk what you do to get your rear down. I'm in the same boat as you


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Jimmy lmk what you do to get your rear down. I'm in the same boat as you


I'm actually in the same boat aswell..


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

happy new year guys!eace:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

andrewosky said:


> happy new year guys!eace:


Happy New Year guys from Australia!

Had a photo shoot so pics will be coming soon 

Heres a sneak peak:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Happy new year to you also. Moar plz


----------



## adovag (Nov 3, 2010)

awsome turbo wheels man what wheel and tire dimension do you ride on? I can se some nice strec there 9,5 wheels with 225 tires?:wave:


----------



## adovag (Nov 3, 2010)

cant wait to se the other pics


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

adovag said:


> cant wait to se the other pics


Here you go:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5141653-Photoshoot


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Jimmy! Your car looks so rad with those wheels. I'm jealous.  

I finally washed the TT yesterday.. underground parking pics!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

One more. 

5-speed shift gate installed. Need to polish the shaft (no ****) and clean up the leather gater still.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

the shiftgate looks awesome ben... can't wait to see it in person... and winter mode sucks donkey nuts... you need your summers back on stat!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> One more.
> 
> 5-speed shift gate installed. Need to polish the shaft (no ****) and clean up the leather gater still.


that shift gate looks nice. I believe the leather boot youve got on underneath is on wrong though. i dont think you should be able to see raw leather at the shaft. that should be tucked down and zip tied from underneath. kinda like mine minus the metal gate..








I guess you cant really see mine, but the raw end is tucked under and zip tied. Just my .02

edit: just saw your comment about "cleaning up the gater". As you were.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

trixx said:


> the shiftgate looks awesome ben... can't wait to see it in person... and winter mode sucks donkey nuts... you need your summers back on stat!


Thanks Jimmy. I can't wait for summer mode


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb said:


> Thanks Jimmy. I can't wait for summer mode


Baseball stitch 

Did you resurface your headlights?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

No, they're both only a year or two old..


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Neb, in regards of that baseball stitch on your sits... did you coloured “the stitch” actually. I remember seeing those sits here with different stitching’s (one regular colour and another dark). :what:


----------



## MKI 14 (Oct 14, 2010)

*Nice Rims*

Nice rims vie been looking for them everywhere ever since I saw them at a show once what model BBS rim are they?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

raart said:


> Hey Neb, in regards of that baseball stitch on your sits... did you coloured “the stitch” actually. I remember seeing those sits here with different stitching’s (one regular colour and another dark). :what:


Yeah I pulled out the OEM stitching and put black in.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I really like that. Very unique.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

*Iinstalled V2 of the TTR8 style shift gate. this one is one piece and domed. Enjoy.*

Smooth look:









Shaft covered with a piece of golf-club provided by "paullee". True stroke of genius. 

OEM look:









Comparo: V1, two piece, flat.









cheers


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks awesome :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Neb said:


> looks awesome :beer:


Yea, it really does. But it's not as unique as a 1-off, 5-speed, shiftgate. 

cheers


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> Yea, it really does. But it's not as unique as a 1-off, 5-speed, shiftgate.
> 
> cheers


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Smooth look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 A moment of silence please for the old and tired golf club that was sacrificed for your modding needs... 

Nice wordplay, on the "stroke" that is!:laugh:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

some pics from my friend Davidoski! 
coming soon a lot of pics and garage on rubbed.it!!I want your TT on blog


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

*here she is.*


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

newer pics:


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

dude morio where did u get that spliter lip i cannot find them anywhere


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

auditt20 said:


> dude morio where did u get that spliter lip i cannot find them anywhere


Here you go


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ur the fuvking man. Ill pm u later


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Morio said:


> newer pics:


LCR is looking good. Glad you finally got it installed.

cheers,

bob


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

auditt20 said:


> Ur the fuvking man. Ill pm u later


no worries man!!!



TTC2k5 said:


> LCR is looking good. Glad you finally got it installed.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> bob


yeah I think it looks great thanks again!!:thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

2 dirty winter mode TTs 










thanks for the help on saturday Ben :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

no problem at all. :beer:


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

mikeyax said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_*MINIBABES Car*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are those gt2 rims?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Those are WORK VS-XX :beer:


----------



## Henkka-o (Feb 6, 2011)

Some pics from snowy Finland.


----------



## dusty_mauve (Nov 23, 2004)

Underground car park in London...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I really like those last two in the snow.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

A couple of those snow ones look like they could be audi ads! :thumbup:

Hopefully this week I'll have my car back and some updated pics!!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

new project!! 9+9,5 or 9+10j...










oz Mito! what do you think? some suggestion for color on my TT?
Central blue, green or purple or full black...mmm


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

9 and 10. No black please


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

polished lip, colour matched center :beer:


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

auditt20 said:


> you are those gt2 rims?


wow those pictures are old!!!!!!

Here is more recent pictures 






And under the wheels 


And yes they are Work VS XX


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

Minibabe said:


> wow those pictures are old!!!!!!
> 
> Here is more recent pictures
> 
> ...


i like them alot dude. how much does a set of those cost? im looking for atleast 3 inch dish


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

auditt20 said:


> i like them alot dude. how much does a set of those cost? im looking for atleast 3 inch dish


Drum roll please.......................................
If you can find a set with the widths you like..................................
Prolly round $3500 plus adapters unless you can find a set in 5x100....................................
And good luck with the 3 inch lip. Thats huge
Edit do you have fwd or quattro?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

auditt20 said:


> i like them alot dude. how much does a set of those cost? im looking for atleast 3 inch dish


first im a chica not a dude 

the wheels I bought used 2,000 
refinished (lips and the back 1/2 of the wheels powercoated black) ~450
adapters ~700
New tires ~550

~3700

And of course the headache of figures out widths and proper fitment....then came the brakes and I needed new adapters in the front which was another headache.

All in all it was worth it im pleased with the car and of course its not the optimal set up for a AWD car but I love it and thats all that matters  

Plus it does not get driven in bad weather anymore so I dont really have to "worry" about my "optimal" set up


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

^ damn chica in the forum!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Mantvis said:


> ^ damn chica in the forum!


There's a few of them iirc and pretty sure none of them are hair dressers :laugh:


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

M-Power M3 said:


> There's a few of them iirc and pretty sure none of them are hair dressers :laugh:


no they wouldnt let me in......said i had to much grease under my finger nails! 

I design beam lines and end stations for an electron accelerator (aka mechanical designer)


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

M-Power M3 said:


> There's a few of them iirc and pretty sure none of them are hair dressers :laugh:


Hey now man.. my wife loves my TT and wants her own. She was a hairstylist up until developing carpel tunnel (spelling?) about a year and a half ago. Kinda put a damper on getting her a TT, especially manual  But for now she is sticking with her 04 MKIV Jetta.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> ^ damn chica in the forum!


Oh no, here we go


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

iladel_05 said:


> Hey now man.. my wife loves my TT and wants her own. She was a hairstylist up until developing carpel tunnel (spelling?) about a year and a half ago. Kinda put a damper on getting her a TT, especially manual  But for now she is sticking with her 04 MKIV Jetta.


I'm just messing, there was a thread floating around on Audizine with people saying the TT is a hair dressers car :laugh: 

Funny thing is there's a salon down the street from my house and the owner has a black TT coupe. lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


> I'm just messing, there was a thread floating around on Audizine with people saying the TT is a hair dressers car :laugh:
> 
> Funny thing is there's a salon down the street from my house and the owner has a black TT coupe. lol


I went to get my hair cut once. I parked next to a TT in the lot. The 40 year old lady leaving said I had a cute car. She got in her TT and drove away. I was speechless. How does one argue with an old lady about how my car isnt "cute"


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

M-Power M3 said:


> I'm just messing, there was a thread floating around on Audizine with people saying the TT is a hair dressers car :laugh:
> 
> Funny thing is there's a salon down the street from my house and the owner has a black TT coupe. lol


Haha, that is awesome. I have actually been seeing a black TT roadster driving in the opposite direction as me as I go to work the past week and a half with a 20 something year old girl, so they are making their mark on the TT world haha.



PLAYED TT said:


> I went to get my hair cut once. I parked next to a TT in the lot. The 40 year old lady leaving said I had a cute car. She got in her TT and drove away. I was speechless. How does one argue with an old lady about how my car isnt "cute"


That's hilarious. I had someone call my TT roadster a chick car... I proceeded to ask if they would want to go against me and they proceeded to stop talking hahaha. He had a hyundai tiburon I believe.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah he had no room to talk hahaha


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I had a woman at a light tell me "your car is SO cute!" I told her to go fuk herself:wave:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I had a woman at a light tell me "your car is SO cute!" I told her to go fuk herself:wave:


Dude, when a woman says it's cute, that's a compliment. when a guys says it's cute, he means you're gay. 

Next time, just say thanks to the woman.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Dude, when a woman says it's cute, that's a compliment. when a guys says it's cute, he means you're gay.
> 
> Next time, just say thanks to the woman.


Yeah thanks for the tip. I like it my way better.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

hi guys!
I need your help
Color?

the car is on crick!!it's more low!!don't see this picture


































thanks:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I like the copper or the green color


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I thought I would throw in a nice booty shot that I took on a crazy back road in the mountains of VA :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I like the lime green by the way :thumbup:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

i prefer the first version


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

MeizelTT said:


> i prefer the first version


me too first one is best.

it will match your indicators and interior


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I thought I would throw in a nice booty shot that I took on a crazy back road in the mountains of VA :thumbup:



matching booties :laugh:

'cept, instead of back roads in the mountains, it's in the parking lot of a coin op' laundry.. well that and she's dirty


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

trixx said:


> matching booties :laugh:
> 
> 'cept, instead of back roads in the mountains, it's in the parking lot of a coin op' laundry.. well that and she's dirty


Looks good man :thumbup: Im going to try and post a picture of the front of mine tonight


----------



## NaudifreakTT (Jan 22, 2010)

*my TT*

heres my 02 moro blue 225 coupe
pretty stock except for borla, TTDA, forge Splitter, Boost gauge, and sound
on the list for this summer is tints, revo tune, FMIC, Suspension







i love this pic..


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Zomg Tints yo!


----------



## NaudifreakTT (Jan 22, 2010)

tints are the next thing on the list. just trying to decide between 35% all the way or 20% all the way around... suggestions?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

The snow is finally gone and I gave it a bath today. I am planning to add coilovers after I get in a house. I'm really starting to hate that wheel gap..

































And yes, I got really wet taking this picture.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It was worth it tho:thumbup:


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

M-Power M3 said:


> I'm just messing, there was a thread floating around on Audizine with people saying the TT is a hair dressers car :laugh:
> 
> Funny thing is there's a salon down the street from my house and the owner has a black TT coupe. lol


Haha, that was me under a different screen name ... I was only kidding ... But I do hear it a lot.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

first fitment test
9j et 25(I need 2-3mm spacer on front to clear coilover and more drop ) and 9jet 25+20mm spacer on rear
In the end I think will be 9+9j or 9+9,5...9+9 is good on tt in my opinion!














































color I don't know yet...:screwy::screwy:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

andrewosky said:


> color I don't know yet...:screwy::screwy:


match the centers to the baseball leathers... or do a similar copper/bronze... its all about flow :thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

trixx said:


> match the centers to the baseball leathers... or do a similar copper/bronze... its all about flow :thumbup:


+1 :beer:

always loved those wheels


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

trixx said:


> match the centers to the baseball leathers... or do a similar copper/bronze... its all about flow :thumbup:


Better yet, wrap them in the same leather =)


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

pornoshop:laugh:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

just match your interior


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

thank guy!
Nimbus color or porsche I think it's too ordinary,no?

I always love bbs rs same this









hhahah I'm crazy!
Davidosky paints wheel:laugh:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

gold&red center caps


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

I'm agree with you brother:thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks like a porsche. Any total side shots so I can see the size of the wheel in relation to the arch Andre?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i cant wait for worth ! 
i hope im your passenger


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

White looks awesome. Always been a fan of the Prima dona RS's too :beer:


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

iphone pics


----------



## cko1009 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey that wheel looks awesome!!
That is the exact wheel I was planning to put on my TT!!!
May I ask what the spec is for the tire and wheel you have there?
The wheel they sell has different bolt pattern and I was wondering how the adapters would work.


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

wheel is general exclaim 225/45/18 and the wheel is 18x5j 35mm offset. im not using any adapters. my front are still a little high since i just installed new shocks.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

are you planning on lowering it?


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

Neb said:


> are you planning on lowering it?


i installed koni fsd and eibach springs. this would be my daily driver. i chose koni fsd and eibach due to their ride comfort. we have so many pot holes here in SoCal.:laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

hotgrass said:


> i installed koni fsd and eibach springs. this would be my daily driver. i chose koni fsd and eibach due to their ride comfort. we have so many pot holes here in SoCal.:laugh:


:laugh: I know this to be a false statement unless you are on the 405 =)


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

hotgrass said:


> i installed koni fsd and eibach springs. this would be my daily driver. i chose koni fsd and eibach due to their ride comfort. we have so many pot holes here in SoCal.:laugh:


Okay so I have two clues so far.. rosary hanging from the rear-view mirror and you live in socal.. either you are armenian or chaldean haha


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

we got the worse roads in NYC by far... im pretty sure TRIXX and Douge could confirm on this !!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Oh not this stupid argument again :banghead: 
:laugh:


----------



## hotgrass (Aug 22, 2008)

ok, you guys win. i got the fsd/ eibach because my shocks were dead and it was on sale eace:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> we got the worse roads in NYC by far... im pretty sure TRIXX and Douge could confirm on this !!!


i can vouch on NYC streets... I did a road trip to NYC a couple years back in my very low mk3 gti... there were a few streets where i literally had to pull over to the right throw on the hazards and creep down road at 5mph waving all the cabs and other cars to past :laugh:

i got quite a few laughs from the cabbies and dirty looks from a few locals


----------



## cko1009 (Apr 29, 2010)

hotgrass, do you have more of your sexy TT photo?


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> I'm agree with you brother:thumbup:


I demand more pics!! :banghead::thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Thought ide whore it up a little..


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

from this wknd; before taking mama to the airport.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Sexay! (The car )


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Sexay! (The car )


Lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Playing with the camera+ ap on my iPhone. For anyone that doesnt have it, I highly recommend it. It allows you to do all kinds of stuff to your pics and adds cool features to your camera. It's been on the top 25 for a long time, and it's only a buck.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

drivingenthus said:


> from this wknd; before taking mama to the airport.


love it!! Rota are sick on TT:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

M-Power M3 said:


>


nice!! here's what mine looks like these days...:facepalm:


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

more pics of m3 please. all 3 look sick in that pic.

sadly sold my TT this week. s2k needs a new motor fml. 

looking for a ducati monster if anyone knows of..

byebye


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

drivingenthus said:


> more pics of m3 please. all 3 look sick in that pic.
> 
> sadly sold my TT this week. s2k needs a new motor fml.
> 
> ...



Whaa!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Eff.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

A tow truck driver who brings wood blocks is a Saint.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Neb!!! oil pain??


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

andrewosky said:


> Neb!!! oil pain??


You keep quiet and get back to posting pics of your Mitos damnit! :laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> Neb!!! oil pain??


 There is a thread


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

andrewosky said:


> Neb!!! oil pain??


 engine troubles


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Ops,sorry guys!!  

argh mito's are ready to splitted


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

Took the TT out of storage today and cleaned her up a bit before she goes to the body shop for votex goodies and then slammed  

Also put on my new tonneau cover !


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

chop them rollbars!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

summer rollers on... lots more to come


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

sooo SICK ! 
how you like em SPRINGZ?


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Love it! :beer:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

looks SO good! i'm a huge supporter of the black powder coat. now it's time to clear corner that thing


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> sooo SICK !
> how you like em SPRINGZ?


 lovin the springs, they actually ride better than the vmaxx rear springs too... i had to put the perches in because you weren't kidding about those springs going silly low :laugh: 

thanks again dude :beer: 



chaldowhiteboy said:


> looks SO good! i'm a huge supporter of the black powder coat. now it's time to clear corner that thing


 i'll be removing the reflectors and smoking out the turns very soon... i'm so over amber  

i should have my 3.2 valance and spoiler and tints on shortly too


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks awesome Jimmy! 

3.2 parts are in the mail this week


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

dont tint her!!!  

plzzz


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> dont tint her!!!
> 
> plzzz


 i'm not going crazy dark, but i gotta... this is the first VW/Audi out of 8 i actually want to tint... you'll see... i have a vision  



Neb said:


> looks awesome Jimmy!
> 
> 3.2 parts are in the mail this week


 w00t w00t!! 

let me know and i'll bring those old giant chrysler emblems i have sitting around for you in trade


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*beginning and almost end the middle had two other exterior changes and one engine change*

Start: 


















































































getting new rims and some things for engine yet New BOV selling GFB DBOV...... 

have my new clutch and LOVE it..... rims are tough to decide on......


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

beeyond said:


> Start: rims are tough to decide on......


 my life story :facepalm: 

here's a sihtty cell phone pic of the mine..just got it march 10th so im still collecting parts..that said i need coils if anyone has some :sly: (225q) 










...resized


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

welcome  your on Long Island! So am I! Where about?


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

took a few pics of my brothers car next to mine. 
Audi: mine WV:his


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

Minibabe said:


> welcome  your on Long Island! So am I! Where about?


 Thanks, I'm middle of the south shore...what about you?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

small lips go out!!bad lips!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

excellent choice. 2.5"s? or 3.5's..


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

andrewosky said:


> small lips go out!!bad lips!!


 
Where'd you get these? I need 36 hole 17"s.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

3x17 Neb... 
Now 9+9,5j...exactly 9,25 and 9,75j 


















@Sleep r.I've found these in Italia.they are custom made from steel factory!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Front lip is on, been too rainy to get the sides on


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

M-Power M3 said:


> Front lip is on, been too rainy to get the sides on


 Looks nice. Are you installing it yourself or having a body shop do the install? If self, what adhesive are you using and what are the "challlenges?" 

My votex kit is in the garage and needs painting, but if install is DIYable, then I could save a few bucks. 

cheers.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

One more pic... 










I'm doing it myself. I used this plastic weld stuff and double sided tape. It looks like it's holding up but we'll see. It's bolted on the sides in the fender liner so I know it's not going anywhere.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

M-Power M3 said:


> One more pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Link for plastic weld?? 3M type double sided tape or industrial strength? if so, where'd you get it. sorry if the questions seem dumb. 

cheers.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

double sided tape will not work. 

i installed my votex front and sides myself. i used the same urethane adhesive that glass shops use to install windshields. one of the more popular brands is sikaflex... its a super easy DIY, just make sure you have lots of painters tape to hold everything in place until the urethane cures:beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

trixx said:


> double sided tape will not work.
> 
> i installed my votex front and sides myself. i used the same urethane adhesive that glass shops use to install windshields. one of the more popular brands is sikaflex... its a super easy DIY, just make sure you have lots of painters tape to hold everything in place until the urethane cures:beer:


 where do you get the sikaflex?


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

Henkka-o said:


> Some pics from snowy Finland.


 Just looking through this thread for the first time. What an amazing picture!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

TTC2k5 said:


> where do you get the sikaflex?


 
call your local auto glass shop or auto body supply shop


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

trixx said:


> call your local auto glass shop or auto body supply shop


 thanks, will do. 

cheers.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

she's back out again after a long snowy winter!!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

andrewosky said:


>


dude. 

vandalism? :thumbdown:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


>


:heart::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


>


I'll go get a shotgun. We'll fix whoever did it:beer:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

@Dzemo
OMG:what::what: 35mm???
Love car,shot and lens


Yes guys!:rolleyes I think insurance pays for me! total paint car..always nimbus color


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> she's back out again after a long snowy winter!!!!


Looks real clean and nice :thumbup: I'm guessing your about 5'10-6'0, do you have any trouble getting in and out? I'm 5'8, and I tend to bump my head almost once every three times I get out or in. Maybe it's cause I keep forgetting that I'm not getting in or out the Lexus no more :facepalm:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> she's back out again after a long snowy winter!!!!


jebus that's hawt :thumbup:

i want air soooooo bad...


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*new pics if u aint already peep*


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

wow pretty close.. 
im 6'1"
thanks guys
really hoping for some dope wheels this season.. 
lets see what the summer santa will bring..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> really hoping for some dope wheels this season.. lets see what the summer santa will bring..


Cant wait to see your car with new wheels. Are you going to H20 again this year? And are you showing? If so I need to step my game up.......again hahaha


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

joes280 said:


>


joe! holy crap.... looks amazing!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

joes280 said:


>


Looks great! spacer those fronts and it'll be perfect :beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

since everyone else is whoring


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

sickkk!

@playedTT

im hoping i go to h20 this year! 
dont think im showing.. i could care less.. lol 
I like showing up and the strip


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks to you man, that i got my dream bumper....btw your **** is lookin sick man,it has come a long way...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> sickkk!
> 
> @playedTT
> 
> ...


Well I know the TT representation was thin last year and we were discussing it. Oh ad you can coordinate the TT meet this year since mine failed epically last year lol.


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll be there. What's the best place to stay?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sleep.:R said:


> I'll be there. What's the best place to stay?


Depends on your preferences.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> sickkk!
> 
> @playedTT
> 
> ...


this september will be my 6th h2oi and maybe first in the TT... i'm a mk3 boy to the core, so it just depends on what's on the road come september


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Depends on your preferences.


:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sleep.:R said:


> :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


I do like beer . 
I camped one year (bad idea) and was in a house that friends and I rented for a week the other 2. You want something close to the strip. Trust me.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

some of the tt guys were real wierd last year(specially the mark2 dudes).... we were suppose to have a cruise.. but every one flaked out


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

bklnstunt718 said:


> some of the tt guys were real wierd last year(specially the mark2 dudes).... we were suppose to have a cruise.. but every one flaked out


Fkn MKII dudes! lol. I think they would be better characterized as MK4 dudes.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

iPhone shot from a week or so ago


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> some of the tt guys were real wierd last year(specially the mark2 dudes).... we were suppose to have a cruise.. but every one flaked out


That's alright. Our 2 car cruise got us plenty of attention 
Solo nice pic


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

^ Sick car man..and i'm new to TT's been around for along time though.. Just picked this up last week.










Plenty to come... just a matter of when


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*any TT is good looking IMO*

There is a good show in May the 20-22 in Helen, GA SOWO 2011 their hoping for 1500 cars last year

about 90% was VW 8% Audi most TT and a mix of BMW M-B it was a great time the town opened up

the room rate this year we got is $135.00 that is for 2 nights tax everything can not go wrong for 

$62.50 for two nights. Heard of a lot big vendors are visiting to see what is up..........

all I know the town told us you can drink basically anywhere just put it in a coke can mcdeeessss 

cup and do not spit on our cops.... otherwise do what you want.....










getting close to being done......

L8R........


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I do like beer .
> I camped one year (bad idea) and was in a house that friends and I rented for a week the other 2. You want something close to the strip. Trust me.


I heard about staying near the strip, jw if one hotel is better than another (never been)...where did you find a house to rent?



> There is a good show in May the 20-22 in Helen, GA SOWO 2011 their hoping for 1500 cars last year
> 
> about 90% was VW 8% Audi most TT and a mix of BMW M-B it was a great time the town opened up
> 
> ...



I saw this in PVW 2 years ago, couldn't make it last year but that town looks AWESOME! Are you staying at Loreley or somewhere else?


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

sleep.:R said:


> I heard about staying near the strip, jw if one hotel is better than another (never been)...where did you find a house to rent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stayed on the strip last year it gets pretty rowdy, no matter where you stay at, even in the Rain. It's a fun show though you have to becareful of the PVW paparazzi lol I was in last years SOWO coverage a few times.:what::


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Gotta love all the action on the strip There are reviews of hotels from other vortexers. just search for h20
Would love to go to SOWO, but college budgets, or lack there of makes it hard


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

*Made a few changes *

I haven't been on for a while so thought I would pop on and post some pics of the changes I have made.

In the last couple of weeks I acquired a hardtop for the bargain price of £325 which is about $520 - it came with the full fitting kit and is in very good condition. These sell over here in black for over £1000 with the fitting kit.

I also had a flushed bootlid in stock, but it is black so rather than paint it I decided to go for red/black checked vinyl to tie in with the red/black theme.

I also did a sticker bomb for my acrylic rear screen 

I have just produced these textured carbon fibre vinyl kickplate inserts which are going down a storm over here, so if anyone fancies a set bung me a pm ($32 including delivery from the UK)


















































































































































Yes I am a pic whore  

Charlie


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

Just got the TT back from paint..new votex front & sides and had the rear end fixed from when some asian lady hit me. I've fallen in love with this car again!

Next is coils and waiting for warmer weather to throw the wheels on.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking good Charlie :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

3.2 valance installed...
small ride height adjustment in the low direction
tints installed 35% sides 20% on the hatch glass...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks great Jimmy! :beer:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Yes looking great Jimmy.


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*lookin good*

you got it looking clean Jimmy. Nicee...that tint looks real good.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i hate tints, but you pulled em off very well


----------



## jrtt (Jul 20, 2010)

just one


----------



## AudiChild (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice jrtt ...:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

newest pic:


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

^ looks so freakin nice:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hot damn:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

KN78 said:


> ^ looks so freakin nice:thumbup:





PLAYED TT said:


> Hot damn:thumbup:


Thanks! I am glad others take pictures of her since I suck with the camera:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> Thanks! I am glad others take pictures of her since I suck with the camera:banghead::banghead::banghead:


You can come visit in PA and I'll take as many pictures as you want of it:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks nice. Great photo


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

very low and nice shot guy:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

WIP


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

oohhh nice. same colour?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

hi Ben! yes nimbus lover
remove rear stop on roof and lateral blinker(I'm not sure)


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad to see the wheels are finally done! But did you plan for the offsets to be that high? I thought the rears were gonna be 10s or something like that? Maybe it's the angle of that pic, but it looks like they wheels are well inside the fender.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Those are actually 18x10s wrapped with 225/40s. 

I was thinking of getting new adapters to either push the rears out farther, or bring the fronts in closer. I still haven't decided on either a) tuck front/poke rear or b) tuck all around.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

guess you got the rear lower! 
awesome!
wheels are looking real clean!
you coming to h20?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Better be coming to h20. I want to see that in person:thumbup:


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry guys I won't be at h20 this year because I'm moving out of the country for work. 

@stunt: yeah I got the back end down. Its actually lower than the front now since my passenger side isn't notched yet. Also I'm sitting on the fender liners right now in the front so I need to trim those too. So much to do, so little time.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

raymond, that looks top notch. Full body shot? :beer:


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Heres a shot of my car from this morning


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

Bone stock... Just was playing with some photo settings...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

those tumours are painful to see


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

ARGH. I know.. they completely ruin the lines of the TT. I still need to send my bumpers out to get them removed... any suggestions for body shops in the GTA?


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

perfect Blue! :what:


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

iamraymond said:


> ARGH. I know.. they completely ruin the lines of the TT. I still need to send my bumpers out to get them removed... any suggestions for body shops in the GTA?


x2


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

iamraymond said:


> ARGH. I know.. they completely ruin the lines of the TT. I still need to send my bumpers out to get them removed... any suggestions for body shops in the GTA?


I've got my TT slated in to go too Ricci Collision in the north end of the city (shepard). I've only heard good things about him on the board here.

He's a fellow VAG enthusiast too :beer:


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

MeizelTT said:


> perfect Blue! :what:


Gonna get rid of it as long as I have time to play around again...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Here are a few I took today they are with my phone. sorry for the crap quality.


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

MeizelTT said:


> perfect Blue! :what:


perfect Blue is gone...


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Here's mine. Just cosmetic stuff for now - APR at the end of the month 

a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/andylaub/5608013584/" title="After #1 by Andy Laub, on Flickr">


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Ratta comes back..today is ready!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

andrewosky said:


> Ratta comes back..today is ready!


Yessssss - I love that color so much.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

what are they doing to the M3?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

My BT TT now on air


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Its been a while:beer:. Shes looking good:thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

dope! 
never thought there would be so many tt's out there on bags...


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> dope!
> never thought there would be so many tt's out there on bags...


and because of jack asses like you posting super dope aired out TTs there will me more :laugh:

starting to do serious research and price out parts... i honestly can't get over how cheap it is now to do air nowadays compared to 5 years ago


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

There has to be like 7 or 8 I can think of off of the top of my head. I don't believe in bags on a sporty car, but hey what ever floats your boat:thumbup:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

idwurks said:


> Yessssss - I love that color so much.


what r U doing with iTT?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

MeizelTT said:


> what r U doing with iTT?


?? Como?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Scratches repaired I believe


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

@guys I re-paint my car in nimbus.. done vandalis 2 weeks ago in public parking:banghead:

@ M3 re- paint rear bumper! he parked that on his eletric gate:sly:
Now TiTTi is ready to come back home








new clean ass








iphone pics!
I have no time to fit new wheels this month (and more I need polishing 2 of them,I need 5mm adapter and no idea for centre color:screwy


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

well played sir :thumbup:


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

RSs are up for sale, only another week with them on before I get a set of 19s put together. :beer:














































fs thread by the way if you are interested in them.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

lookin good :beer: Teaser of 19's?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

ehh dont get too excited they are just simple and clean ones, nothing crazy. Im looking to get another amulet 225 and build that with the bumpers and fender from this but well see what happens.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

low red TT+RS=WIN

love your car :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdub mk4 luv (Dec 30, 2010)

EvoJetta said:


> Here is my car. Little by little I will be done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this is how a TT should be.. I absolutely love it. Clean as hell and very tasteful mods. Its quite a beauty sir :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

cant wait to finish my new build and do a photoshoot


----------



## vdub mk4 luv (Dec 30, 2010)

TiTYman said:


>


thats straight up wicked.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

weakstyles. said:


> RSs are up for sale, only another week with them on before I get a set of 19s put together. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




one of the best TTs... i really like it! :bs:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

this happened this afternoon at a local mall while i was inside shopping










i want blood    

notice they also took out my freshly powder coated wheel


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

trixx said:


> this happened this afternoon at a local mall while i was inside shopping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trixx, all my cars that I've built in the past. I've treated them like my kids, baby, baby, and more baby. I know how ignorant people are, especially at store parking lots. That's why when my wife and I are at a market or mall. I tend to park at a more further yet open space. Hope you get that out :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Jimmy that's aweful! Will it buff out or did it scratch the paint?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> Jimmy that's aweful! Will it buff out or did it scratch the paint?


went through the paint on the bumper and through the powder coat on the wheels 

@313TT... i was in an almost vacant part of the lot... no matter what you do, there will be some idiot that can ruin your day and your car by driving like a douche... needless to say, it was a hit and run.

i already ordered some touch up paint from paintscratch and hopefully my touchup skill will make it go away


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would probably have killed someone if that happened to me:thumbdown:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Just a quick shot from today :thumbup: Im getting ready to drop her another half an inch all around :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Just a quick shot from today :thumbup: Im getting ready to drop her another half an inch all around :laugh:


:thumbup::heart::thumbup:

I personally think that height is perfect! but Im not a slammer, like a lot of folks here are! Looks great!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Tempes_TT said:


> :thumbup::heart::thumbup:
> 
> I personally think that height is perfect! but Im not a slammer, like a lot of folks here are! Looks great!


Thanks man :thumbup: My buddy said I shouldnt go any lower either. I might just flip a coin:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

trixx said:


> went through the paint on the bumper and through the powder coat on the wheels
> 
> @313TT... i was in an almost vacant part of the lot... no matter what you do, there will be some idiot that can ruin your day and your car by driving like a douche... needless to say, it was a hit and run.
> 
> i already ordered some touch up paint from paintscratch and hopefully my touchup skill will make it go away


Yeah you could always touch it up, clear it then wetsand/buff it. It may come out


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Tempes_TT said:


> :thumbup::heart::thumbup:
> 
> I personally think that height is perfect! but Im not a slammer, like a lot of folks here are! Looks great!


I agree. No need to drop the car any more than that. I think the wheel gap all around looks just right.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

Did my first Autocross even this weekend


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

iamraymond said:


> I agree. No need to drop the car any more than that. I think the wheel gap all around looks just right.


Thanks man!! I think I might leave it alone :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Minibabe said:


> Did my first Autocross even this weekend


Car looks good man :thumbup: How did you do


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

well my first time of the day was in the 49's and by the last run of the day i dipped into the 42's. I dont think its that bad for my first time! 

I had a blast and I cant wait to do it again 

thanks


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


>


woohoo :thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Neb said:


>


Is that a matte and gloss mix on the wheels? Looks really good. Why does your add-on spoiler look like it isn't fitting?


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Neb, can we get a side profile???? I love the mix of the gloss and matte finish on the wheels.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Just a quick shot from today :thumbup: Im getting ready to drop her another half an inch all around :laugh:



19" or 20" ? opcorn:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Is that a matte and gloss mix on the wheels? Looks really good. Why does your add-on spoiler look like it isn't fitting?


Yeah it's satin lips, 'wet' black centres. It's just how the add on fits. It's got an odd side profile but it's flush on the top.



iamraymond said:


> Neb, can we get a side profile???? I love the mix of the gloss and matte finish on the wheels.


The only one I got right now..


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

love your car Ben!! black wheels are sick!!

Find the differences:laugh:

















She helps me


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

MeizelTT said:


> 19" or 20" ? opcorn:


They are 19's :thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

trixx said:


> this happened this afternoon at a local mall while i was inside shopping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


arghhhhhhh!!
Love turbos on your TT(color is different and cool)


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

One from my deck


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

trixx said:


> this happened this afternoon at a local mall while i was inside shopping
> 
> i want blood
> 
> notice they also took out my freshly powder coated wheel


Trixx I hope you get everything worked out man.... Love the Twist :heart:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

andrewosky said:


> love your car Ben!! black wheels are sick!!


Thanks Andrew!

When are you mounting these beautiful wheels?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Teaser pic!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

I can't wait to see the final pics...

it was super dope going down the DVP in a TTTTTTrain :laugh:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

You guys are so cute


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

trixx said:


> I can't wait to see the final pics...
> 
> it was super dope going down the DVP in a TTTTTTrain :laugh:


You and me both. Too bad we couldn't get any rolling shots with our caravan


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

trixx said:


> I can't wait to see the final pics...
> 
> it was super dope going down the DVP in a TTTTTTrain :laugh:


That was pretty awesome.. my girlfriend was taking pictures while we were cruising down so I'll check if some of them turned out OK.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I need to put my wheels on asap. I can't stand the fives anymore:banghead:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

needs more cow bells.....


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I need to put my wheels on asap. I can't stand the fives anymore:banghead:


IMO, the 5s look better with spacers.

I love my fat 5s...but they're up on the shelf cuz the OZs get mo luv. 



















cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cowbells 
I have 15mm in the rear now. I bought them for the front, but I put them on the rear until could afford 25's.....then I got new wheels and decided to not get them since I need adapters. O well lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

More fuggin cowbell!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Win. Double win. Triple win.


----------



## vdub mk4 luv (Dec 30, 2010)

Neb said:


> Teaser pic!


now thats a sweet pic  very nice


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

vdub mk4 luv said:


> now thats a sweet pic  very nice



just wait until u see the non camera phone proper pictures


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

trixx said:


> just wait until u see the non camera phone proper pictures


Hope there's more then these. Cause all cars are on point :thumbup:


----------



## Henkka-o (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

well i couldn't get it on for the photo shoot, but my 3.2 replica which i've been slaving over is finally on


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

trixx said:


> well i couldn't get it on for the photo shoot, but my 3.2 replica which i've been slaving over is finally on


so nice! i think i should just tell you that my car looks up to your car..


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> so nice! i think i should just tell you that my car looks up to your car..


aw shucks 

thanks! but to be honest i'm just taking bits and pieces of inspiration from everyone else on the forum 

here's a profile shot... i love oem-ish bits


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> so nice! i think i should just tell you that my car looks up to your car..


 All of our cars have idols lol.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Please more pics of the 3 Ben! 
opcorn:


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

Henkka-o said:


>




Love these wheels :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

MeizelTT said:


> Please more pics of the 3 Ben!
> opcorn:


I don't have any yet  Jimmy tell Matt to hurry up already!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

taken over the weekend on a cruise, temp wheels. next wheels should be on soon.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

^^ fuuuuu


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Why f me?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

6T1 said:


> taken over the weekend on a cruise, temp wheels. next wheels should be on soon.



Looks good man :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

A couple night shots


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Looks good man :thumbup:


Thank you, really enjoying it.



1.8 skeet skeet said:


> A couple night shots


 Very nice, not usually a fan of blue cars.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

thought i would whore some old pics:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

If you would remove those roll bars your car would be *perfect*:thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> If you would remove those roll bars your car would be *perfect*:thumbup:


+1:thumbup:
arghhh love that color:what:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> If you would remove those roll bars your car would be *perfect*:thumbup:


what do i do if i roll over?

Yeah it looks sweet but i have a wife and 2 sons i want to mod cars with when they get older


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

XXX 1.8T said:


> what do i do if i roll over?



I always wondered that too. Seems like a really serious risk of death by chopping the bars down 2"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What are the chances of rolling a car that's lowered? And I guess you could just duck lol


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> What are the chances of rolling a car that's lowered? And I guess you could just duck lol


Did you not just see the thread made the other day about the guy who dodged another vehicle and it flipped? Being lowered doesn't do anything if you hit an embankment or a huge obstacle. 

I agree it looks sick without the hoops too - but safety is safety. I feel the same way about mirror deletes and front wiper deletes.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

idwurks said:


> Did you not just see the thread made the other day about the guy who dodged another vehicle and it flipped? Being lowered doesn't do anything if you hit an embankment or a huge obstacle.
> 
> I agree it looks sick without the hoops too - but safety is safety. I feel the same way about mirror deletes and front wiper deletes.


Yeah but did you notice how his roof got completely collapsed. Of course it took energy out of the equation, but the doors and the frame are what saved him...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I actually like the hoops. I think the way to get around looking at them is to change the color. You could color match them, or shoot them the same flat brushed aluminum as the S mirrors. Or if you really wanted the "deleted" look, you could always paint/powdercoat them black:thumbup:


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

I think the silver hoops look fine. They accent the wheels nicely.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

This is from last year. Now I have a S-Line bumper:


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

^^^^^^^^
looks fun!!!:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Photo shoot with the new body kit on. I think the pics came out great, so I'm gonna whore it up a little. I must say, Akrion took some Sweeeet pics. Thumbs up on the photo skills homie.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Photo shoot with the new body kit on. I think the pics came out great, so I'm gonna whore it up a little. I must say, Akrion took some Sweeeet pics. Thumbs up on the photo skills homie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Shine! 

:heart::heart: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

my question to XXX 1.8T is how do you get those pics to come out like that. is it the camera or photoshop? sh*t looks sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

bvgoosedd said:


> my question to XXX 1.8T is how do you get those pics to come out like that. is it the camera or photoshop? sh*t looks sweet :thumbup:


As a noob photographer, I'm gunna take a stab at the answer. 

Looks almost like HDR. you take at least 3 exposures (light, medium, dark) giving you a perfect exposure in every detail. Almost looking surreal. :thumbup: 

aaaand a little Photoshop to put it together.


----------



## mkvsfl (Jun 8, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Photo shoot with the new body kit on. I think the pics came out great, so I'm gonna whore it up a little. I must say, Akrion took some Sweeeet pics. Thumbs up on the photo skills homie.
> 
> 
> Ok, so I whored it up A LOT.


You car looks sick man.. I'm gonna try to go to the next meet...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah HDR isnt hard if you know what your doing. Some look surreal, but when done right they look like the above pics:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

mkvsfl said:


> You car looks sick man.. I'm gonna try to go to the next meet...


Thanks man. Come on out on saturday, 1:00PM. I gotta be at work at 3:00PM, but there should be a good crowd.


----------



## pchon (Mar 9, 2007)

Haven't posted in a while but here's a pretty recent pic of the TT.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Finally RaTTa is on Mito!
Personally I'm satisfied about this step:static and 17' with bad tires(225/45/17 for italians tt mk1).. next night more low on front(I've about 4-5mm )
I'm happy to finish my car and now stop mods on TT
In these day caps red or black..









































my stupid italian friends..as mine









I hope that you like it


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

^^sexiness 

..oh i mean your TT also sexy


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Love the wheels
Love the color combo
Love the unspoiled tail
hate the stretch


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Love the wheels
> Love the color combo
> Love the unspoiled tail
> hate the stretch


Why do you hate the stretch? I'm also curious to why people do it in the first place..


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

love the stretch too :sly:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> Why do you hate the stretch? I'm also curious to why people do it in the first place..


Why? Because some things are just wrong:

moustache on mona lisa
man boobs
ketchup on hotdogs
pants on the ground
chicks with armpit hair.

I'm sure there are folks out there that love some or all of the above, including stretched tires. not me.

cheers.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

thank you guys
if I don't strect my tires..my bad tires(225/45/17)=:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTC2k5 said:


> Why? Because some things are just wrong:
> 
> moustache on mona lisa
> man boobs
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: 

I like pants on the ground (mine and hers ) and I am fine with stretched tires... but agreed on the rest!!:thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Why? Because some things are just wrong:
> 
> moustache on mona lisa
> man boobs
> ...


so it has nothing to do with function>form for you right? because that's what i've heard from others


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> so it has nothing to do with function>form for you right? because that's what i've heard from others


drifters use it 'I thought' for helping the rear break lose easier. Most people use it so they can fit wider wheels or lower offsets


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Why? Because some things are just wrong:
> 
> moustache on mona lisa
> man boobs
> ...





chaldowhiteboy said:


> so it has nothing to do with function>form for you right? because that's what i've heard from others


I'm sure some do rationalize it with a form/function argument. But, then you could do same for my above examples:
Moustache could keep ML's upper lip warm
Man boobs offer opportunity for self gratification
Ketchup helps a dry bun go down
Pants on ground helps hot chicks identify looser white guys/asians
Chicks with arm pit hair avoid sexual harassment

Regardless, they're just not right.


----------



## mkvsfl (Jun 8, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Love the wheels
> Love the color combo
> Love the unspoiled tail
> hate the stretch





TTC2k5 said:


> Why? Because some things are just wrong:
> 
> moustache on mona lisa
> 
> ...


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

stretched tires on a tt are fine!!! 
TT's are small little "fun" cars, not "sports" cars

Form>Function


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> drifters use it 'I thought' for helping the rear break lose easier. Most people use it so they can fit wider wheels or lower offsets


Yeah it was started by drifters in Japan. 
Oh Andrew get the red caps


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Ciao Andrea!
Machina looks fukaldo!
+1 on Rosso caps!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Thanks man
Il tuo Italiano is better than my english
grazie grazie!!

ok rosso rosso:thumbup:


----------



## LeftUnturned (Dec 21, 2010)

*My new hobby*

Picked this up in the fall and am looking forward to modding it soon. Tires and tint are already scheduled


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The car looks good, you'll enjoy it. And its EXACTLY what mine looked like when I first bought it. Wheels and all. And that's great because I wanted to do a before and after side-by-side photo comparison for kicks. Unfortunately the first pics I took were with a drop.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

late home depot run...









and tucked away for the evening.









:beer:


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

gloomy day in Michigan


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Me like:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


>


Wow! :thumbup:

Can I have your front bumper??


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

LeftUnturned said:


> Picked this up in the fall and am looking forward to modding it soon. Tires and tint are already scheduled


Damn, I just had to go outside and make sure my car was still there. :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


>


Car looks great Neb. I would like to see it with the whole roof black.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

great shot!!
car look good Neb!!love it!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


>


looks awesome ben....

from the same shoot...


















big props to matt aka deathlens... it was cold, windy and light was horrible and he still managed to make our cars look great... kid's got skills :thumbup:

there's more pics coming and i'll let raymond do the honours of posting his TT


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> Wow! :thumbup:
> 
> Can I have your front bumper??


No! 

thanks for the :heart:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

trixx said:


>


woww
trix please your rear spec wheels?

My rear wheels are too out of arch


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

andrewosky said:


> woww
> trix please your rear spec wheels?
> 
> My rear wheels are too out of arch


18x10 225/40 falken 452s

final offset of et 25 after adapter.
i want to push the rears out another 3-5mm
fronts I want to push out another 10mm


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Heres a few more from that day:




























Photo Cred: DeathLens


I also spaced out the rears with a thicker adapter. I'm thinking if I should keep it this way or have the rear tucking..


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Rears look MUCH better pushed out. You can get them to tuck in a bit if you get some rear lower and upper control arms to adjust the camber. Maybe push the fronts out a few more mm to get it to match the rears a bit? Maybe it's just the angle, but the fronts seem just a tad more inside the fender than the rears do now. Either way, the car is looking great Ray. So is everyone's car on this page. Must be summer time, because the TT forums are active with pics again!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

the cars look very nice! i have to say ben's is my favorite


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Ray definitely keep those spacers in. Looks awesome :beer:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

trixx said:


> 18x10 225/40 falken 452s
> 
> final offset of et 25 after adapter.
> i want to push the rears out another 3-5mm
> fronts I want to push out another 10mm


Perfect rear stance,loveit! One of my favourite!
I don't know why my rear wheel are too out..
9,75x17 225/45 falken 452xl but i'not sure for final et.about 20 
Do you know your rear camber? 
Thanks guy!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

andrewosky said:


> Perfect rear stance,loveit! One of my favourite!
> I don't know why my rear wheel are too out..
> 9,75x17 225/45 falken 452xl but i'not sure for final et.about 20
> Do you know your rear camber?
> Thanks guy!


First, are you sure the width of the wheel is 9.75? That seems a little odd, since wheels (even rebuilt wheels), are in .5 inch increments. Second, in order to know exactly how big (or small) of a spacer you'll need for the rear, what are the original offsets for the rear? This info will make it much easier to determine what you will need to get the stance you want.


----------



## LeftUnturned (Dec 21, 2010)

lostorbit said:


> Damn, I just had to go outside and make sure my car was still there. :thumbup:



That's funny. Have you done anything to it yet?


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

LeftUnturned said:


> That's funny. Have you done anything to it yet?


Nothing major. It came with 20% tint from the PO, last year I put new tires on it (Hankook Ventus V12s). Smoked indicator lights, monster mats, Peripheral iPod adapter, APR stage 1 chip, Forge 007 DV, and spark plugs (NGK BKR7E). Other than that it's been all maintenance. New brakes this year, last year I replaced timing belt/water pump. It's been an extremely fun and reliable car. I haven't seen many with the same wheels as mine.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ben your going air? 
Ps tell your buddy to ditch the tumors please


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Naw no air for me. Got a wedding to pay for this year


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

iamraymond said:


> Heres a few more from that day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS!!!!!!:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Naw no air for me. Got a wedding to pay for this year


Congrats


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

ben, congrats, guees youll be selling the tt sooner than bagging  hehe 

hope to see all you canada guys at h20 this year!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

haha no way, not after a new engine... Hopefully I'll have it for another few years yet!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

you coming to h2o though ?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> you coming to h2o though ?


Say yes?


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

the new new. bye bye RSs


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)




----------



## stelviopass (Sep 11, 2009)

are those x5 wheels?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

stelviopass said:


> are those x5 wheels?


looks like them


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

weakstyles. said:


>


Oh Fuuu....


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

wow those wheels look SO good with the car... and the stance is PERFECT


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> you coming to h2o though ?


I wish. H20 is a week before my provincial elections. Being the lead graphic designer for the leader of the party means I'm working 16 days all day. 

Pretty pissed about it, work ALWAYS screws me over for h20. 2012 for sure *sigh*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks awesome with those X5 wheels. Specs on them? :beer:


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

thanks. 19x9 et23 all around, its a et 48 with custom hubcentric and wheelcentric 25mm adapters


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

early breakfast on the beach
TTis very dirty,need adjust rear camber and toe, red caps(they are gone!!) and more front drop(about 5mmm)..I've no time arghhhhhhhhhhh..I hope to finish it for Worthersee


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> I wish. H20 is a week before my provincial elections. Being the lead graphic designer for the leader of the party means I'm working 16 days all day.
> 
> Pretty pissed about it, work ALWAYS screws me over for h20. 2012 for sure *sigh*


I'm holding you to this lol.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Andrew is it one of those laws that you need that tire size? Your fronts look massive


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

wow! so many dope TT's

Cant wait to get my wheels done time to step up the game i guess


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> wow! so many dope TT's
> 
> Cant wait to get my wheels done time to step up the game i guess


Any hints?!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> ben, congrats, guees youll be selling the tt sooner than bagging  hehe
> 
> hope to see all you canada guys at h20 this year!


I'll be at h2o  ... 6th year in a row and wouldn't miss it for the world... I should be driving down with the broke.status boys and hopefully staying around 56th with the get low crew


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

I may also be at h2oi with the wife.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

wheels shall not me talked about


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Some pics with a :banghead: camera... :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> wheels shall not me talked about


You suck


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I know I posted a few of these, but just messed up my photobucket acct. So I'm posting these as before pics. I'm planning a little "de-murderfication"


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

Picture from this weekends AZ 10 yr Anni.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

that is gorgeous^^


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

Gotta love the polished fatty's... I've been holding off on putting my polished set on until mid-June when I get the votex kit on and painted. Can't wait for H20 this year.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

sick!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

omarquez510 said:


> Picture from this weekends AZ 10 yr Anni.


how does it handle ? you still got all your sway bars in ? what you running in the front ?


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

got some new wheels for the TT: 19" Rotiform NUE


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

black vdub said:


> got some new wheels for the TT: 19" Rotiform NUE


BASTARD.... i wanted a set :laugh:


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

bklnstunt718 said:


> how does it handle ? you still got all your sway bars in ? what you running in the front ?


I love the way it handles. No more understeer, it finally oversteers!

I removed front strut brace and front swaybar. Airlift XL's for the front

Rear has 19mm swaybar and c pillar strut brace. UA AH2's in the back with no brackets.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

black vdub said:


> got some new wheels for the TT: 19" Rotiform NUE




i always wondered what the NUE would look like on the TT! looks really nice.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The nUE's look great! I just with the 1 piece wheels were wider in 17's and 18's


----------



## waylander (Dec 14, 2009)

Some great pics on here!! Hope that you enjoy this 

Originally saw on fat 5s...










Bought with RS4s










Didn't like the black soooooo....

Up we go...



























Wheels off....




































Old...









New...



















finally....


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

^^ looks like you guys have some great sailing going on there


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Audiguy84 said:


> ^^ looks like you guys have some great sailing going on there


:laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Last pic with these wheels


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Might as well do my part!


----------



## devin_ (Aug 25, 2007)

Any pictures available with an mk1 on silver BBS CH's? if so, :thumbup: :thumbup:

I did a light scan through the thread, and saw nothing.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

GoshGengstout said:


> Might as well do my part!


This car = sex!

What wheels are they?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Special ones....


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

fully polished or chrome shmidt modernlines would be my guess (3 piece version)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Neb said:


> fully polished or chrome shmidt modernlines would be my guess (3 piece version)


Annd they're the sex. So hawt :beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Neb said:


> fully polished or chrome shmidt modernlines would be my guess (3 piece version)


If I remember correctly, they are chromed with 24k hardware and 24k center cap. Gorgeous wheels, and look AMAZING on that car. I just want to see them pushed out a TAD more, but the stance is still great as is.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

black vdub said:


> got some new wheels for the TT: 19" Rotiform NUE


Finally... been thinking about grabbing a set - but was waiting to see how they would look. Really wanted 18's again, and was hoping they would give in and make them in that size. But - after seeing this... Fock, I'm in. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> chromed with 24k hardware and 24k center cap


 I need to see this in person:heart:


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the kinds words guys!

The wheels are Image IFX's, Yes they are three piece and they are fully chromed(For now, theres some pitting and lifting in some spots so I'm trying to keep myself from refinishing them until next year)

Played you going to H20? I'll be there for sure.

I do agree on the rear needing to be out a bit more. I dig the way it sits now but am planning on replacing the rear tires soon so once I do that I may up the adapter widths in the rear a bit. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll be there. We will have to have a real TT gtg this year.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Hell Yea man, I look forward to it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So who wants to plan it this year . Not it!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

So I decided to pay Andrewosky a visit in Italy and go out for a quick spin!!! Oh BOY!!!! SUCH FUN CAR! the turns, roads, views, and weather felt as if its out of a dream! 

It's currently 3am here in italy... and we're leaving to worthersee in 4 hours. smh 



















andrea's tt at first sight...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

very cool. Boxster seats right? Are they comfy?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Damnit Andrea - you have a Becker!  I want one of those so bad.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

My face as a stupid ahhahaha! It's first sun on my face

We are today at Worthersee!
Cooming soon new pics! 

Uuuuuuuuu


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

UHhhhhh I swear I'm going to mail myself to Worthersee....


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

andrewosky said:


> My face as a stupid ahhahaha! It's first sun on my face
> 
> We are today at Worthersee!
> Cooming soon new pics!
> ...


have a great time andrew .
an english photographer guy i know is on the look-out for your car .
i told him about your car and i told him to come say hi to you .


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

MeizelTT said:


> Some pics with a :banghead: camera... :screwy:


awesome pair of cars .
let us know the specs on wheels tires and suspension please .


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

GoshGengstout said:


> Might as well do my part!


there are some real cool cars on here .
but that is just stunning .


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you seen my White car!!!


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

your red is better than white imho ..


i like black cars .
i have 3 
black looks stunning when clean .... pity it's a bitch to keep it clean .
my TT is my new daily , thats why i got a silver one


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> So I decided to pay Andrewosky a visit in Italy and go out for a quick spin


Thanks for the invite:sly:. I guess that means that he needs to come to H20i this year:wave:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

It's not clean... and cell phone pics but - Finally installed the Votex front lip and the ABT Spoiler. (also have a badgeless grill and debadged since last posting)

Sides this week.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

^looks good dude! Is that one of those ebay grills? hows the fit?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

^^ HAHA its going to be a copy of your car man


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> ^^ HAHA its going to be a copy of your car man


Lol, pretty close. I want to get a grill LIKE that. I just think that those have much bigger holes than the stock lower grills. If someone would match the mesh with the pattern on the bottom grills, it would be money. If I can get ahold of some of that RS4 mesh, I can just mold in the mesh behind the bumper. Damn, looks like a DIY is in order..:facepalm:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*New Hood Vents!*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

:facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:screwy:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

M-Power M3 said:


>


 HAWT


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

x2


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Lol, pretty close. I want to get a grill LIKE that. I just think that those have much bigger holes than the stock lower grills. If someone would match the mesh with the pattern on the bottom grills, it would be money. If I can get ahold of some of that RS4 mesh, I can just mold in the mesh behind the bumper. Damn, looks like a DIY is in order..:facepalm:


 Not copying anyone... Still figuring out the wheels (These are clean, but temps) 

The grill fits better than expected and while the pattern us larger, it looks fine because the grill area is so much larger than the lower grill. Its almost as if it's scaled up perfectly. Yes - the same would be ideal, but I am happy with it.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Not copying anyone... Still figuring out the wheels (These are clean, but temps)
> 
> The grill fits better than expected and while the pattern us larger, it looks fine because the grill area is so much larger than the lower grill. Its almost as if it's scaled up perfectly. Yes - the same would be ideal, but I am happy with it.


 Didnt mean anything by it. Just my brain making my finger move:laugh:


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> HAWT





Neb said:


> x2


 Thanks fellas :thumbup:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Didnt mean anything by it. Just my brain making my finger move:laugh:


 No worries - I know what you meant :thumbup::beer:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

thank you bklnstunt718 
I hope to see you soon! you are very great person, :thumbup::thumbup: 

his pics


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Last one=sex:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Please more pics from the See Andrewosky !!!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

BROKOOOOOOO!!! 
I HAD THE TIME OF MY LIFE! TITI RAUZ! 

h20 is around the corner 

Heres the link, http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626747771781/ 

btw, hope I hope philip isnt in my nightmares tonight..


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

bklnstunt718 said:


> BROKOOOOOOO!!!
> I HAD THE TIME OF MY LIFE! TITI RAUZ!
> 
> h20 is around the corner
> ...


 
ahahahahahahah Philip the best:laugh::laugh: 
Man, you are a "brocco" but I miss you :laugh:


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Love the roller!! ^


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

I need a good Buff! 
 

 

 

And a color change haha!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

GoshGengstout said:


> I need a good Buff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wowwwww:thumbup::thumbup: 
one of my favourite TT


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

cooming soon all Worthersee's pics:laugh::laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Ahhhh crap


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

I sware american shows need to spice things up like that.


----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

Seriously... where are the girls in bikini's washing our TT's in america? Ladies at american shows... wash our TT's, we'll wash yours


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

iladel_05 said:


> Seriously... where are the girls in bikini's washing our TT's in america? Ladies at american shows... wash our TT's, we'll wash yours


 haha :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

OH and like the wheels and shaved front and rear bumper MeizelTT. :thumbup:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Audiguy84 said:


> OH and like the wheels and shaved front and rear bumper MeizelTT. :thumbup:


Thanks M8! :thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

guys,Worthersee's photos are online:

http://www.rubbed.it/?p=2075


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just picked her up. Few things I gotta do maintenance wise but just detailed the car a little bit today and figured it would be picture worthy. 



















This guy parked next to me when I first picked the car up










cheers


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

andrewosky said:


> guys,Worthersee's photos are online:
> 
> http://www.rubbed.it/?p=2075


Sexy car washs  really??


----------



## TTrash (Jun 10, 2011)

My lower grill broke out when I hit a snowdrift. Whoopsies.

120k miles.
DD'd for 5 years.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks great! Genuine LM's?


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Neb said:


> looks great! Genuine LM's?


Those are definitely reps. You can usually tell from the design of the spokes. LMs have the same gap the whole way, where as reps typically tend to have a wider gap closer to the center of the wheel. I'm guessing these are Miro reps.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

SoloGLI said:


> Those are definitely reps. You can usually tell from the design of the spokes. LMs have the same gap the whole way, where as reps typically tend to have a wider gap closer to the center of the wheel. I'm guessing these are Miro reps.


interesting. I didn't know about that gap... I usually could only tell by the markings on the face around the wheel bolts.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Neb said:


> interesting. I didn't know about that gap... I usually could only tell by the markings on the face around the wheel bolts.


MOST reps are that way, but not all. Raderwerks made an exact LM rep until they got sued by BBS and Linea Corsa also made a perfect rep, but I don't think they are in business anymore. Here is a pic of my friends 18" LMs... not the best pic (look at the one of the right), but look at the difference in the design of the spokes:










Reps are more rounded towards the middle, and then rounded curve towards each other at the top. Real LMs have more of a U shape towards the middle but stay parallel all the way to the top.

Here's another shot of my friends car with 18" LMs:


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

@TTrash - are those 18s or 19s?


----------



## TTrash (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah, they are definitely reps. They're ALT Tangents - 18's

Good looking TT's we have around here... I'm looking to put mine in the garage and slowly fix it up while I DD an MK1 3.2 Coupe... but there aren't any around Missouri it seems.


----------



## TTrash (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow, I never realized how different the reps were from the real deal. Kinda bums me out. Haha.

Like my BB5 stickers. :laugh:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

TTrash said:


> Wow, I never realized how different the reps were from the real deal. Kinda bums me out. Haha.
> 
> Like my BB5 stickers. :laugh:


Haha sorry about that. I'm a bit obsessed with LMs.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

perfect parking:banghead:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

TTrash said:


> Yeah, they are definitely reps. They're ALT Tangents - 18's
> 
> Good looking TT's we have around here... I'm looking to put mine in the garage and slowly fix it up while I DD an MK1 3.2 Coupe... but there aren't any around Missouri it seems.


can you please give specs on your set-up ?
what et , spacers etc.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

:screwy:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

a couple pics from a local charity VAG show a couple weekends ago


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

andrewosky said:


> thank you bklnstunt718
> I hope to see you soon! you are very great person, :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> his pics


Any more of the black coupe on the right? Wheels & specs? Looks damn sexy


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

check out

www.rubbed.it


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> check out
> 
> www.rubbed.it


I found more pics of it, now i definitely need more info on his setup.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

BrandonSS said:


> I found more pics of it, now i definitely need more info on his setup.


Hi man
Ap coilover without front/rear helpers..8,5x18 et 35 on 225/40/18 Falken..15+20mm spacers
His interior
























under his hood there are a lot of Hp:thumbup:

cooming soon new featured on rubbed!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That brace is hot


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> That brace is hot


agreed. very, very nice.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

June 16, 2011.





































cheers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

it's not bad, but I feel your ride height and those wheels don't do the car justice.


----------



## TTrash (Jun 10, 2011)

Not 100% sure about the wheels. They are ALT Tangents.
18x8 +38?!

5mm H&R Spacers in the front
25mm ECS Spacers in the back
VMaxx Coilovers.

Nothing special really. NTB screwed up my 30mm H&R spacers and tried to somehow blame me for it. We met in the middle they bought me the 25mm set which I plan to sell and buy the 30mm again, that small amount makes a pretty huge difference, to me at least.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

TTrash said:


> Not 100% sure about the wheels. They are ALT Tangents.
> 18x8 +38?!
> 
> 5mm H&R Spacers in the front
> ...


5mm makes a huge difference when you're already running a 25mm spacer. You should hit up Adaptec Speedware when you decide to get the 30mm spacers. They make the best spacers, and they are custom built to your specs, so if you wanted a 32mm spacer instead of 30mm, they can do it.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TTrash said:


> Not 100% sure about the wheels. They are ALT Tangents.
> 18x8 +38?!
> 
> 5mm H&R Spacers in the front
> ...


Not Tangents. The wheels are OZ Racing Vela II, two piece. 18x8 with 235/40 front, 18x9 with 265/35 rear, both et35. Wheels were split last summer and centers PC'd satin black. Caps have cheapo carbon vinyl as originals looked like crap after 9 years. No spacers front or rear.










cheers


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

lower that ish


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## iladel_05 (May 22, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What the


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

What?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The sticker. I saw it in your other thread tho. It makes sense now


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

cooooooooool :beer:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Front and rear need a bit more lower.

Delete the reflectors as well. That is my next DIY. Other than an oil change.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

some new pics

























all set here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627046949742/with/5871139606/


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

damn!!! Those pics makes me wish I had a roadster :banghead::banghead::banghead:


ic::heart:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice pics Andrew.

On another note, picked the car up from the body shop Friday


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Pic from a show I held Sunday.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

nice shot


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

offsets and ride height finally tweaked (kudos to Neb for his input)... i'm finally happy with the stance... 










no rubbing anywhere or any time either :thumbup:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

trixx said:


> offsets and ride height finally tweaked (kudos to Neb for his input)... i'm finally happy with the stance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## 1BADWS6 (Dec 9, 2010)

Just added some new wheels to my gf's roadster. Sorry for the ****ty cell phone pic...


----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)

My TT 225q on alphard


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Small peak of my new trunk setup.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

newest pic of my new rollers..... better pics coming this weekend:


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

*here's mine*


----------



## 313TT (Oct 14, 2010)

F'n tits..:thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

JamaicanTT said:


>


 wow! I need more!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Height difference between the TT and a Q7


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

thanks when it stops raining i'll take some better pics


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

my car is finally worthy of being added to this thread .
a few little tweaks and the looks department is done ..


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

ian c - U.K. said:


> my car is finally worthy of being added to this thread .
> a few little tweaks and the looks department is done ..



more than worthy simple and clean... just the way the TT should be!!! nice eye and attention my friend:thumbup::beer:


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

ian c - U.K. said:


> my car is finally worthy of being added to this thread .
> a few little tweaks and the looks department is done ..


Are you gonna make it out next weekend for the TT drive Sal is setting up?


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

i'm not sure yet .
i'd like to , but as soon as i get this immigration business sorted out i want to get back to work in illinois ...


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

fredhoule said:


> My TT 225q on alphard




Love the Alphards! :heart:
:thumbup:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

not low low but i like it... give's the tt a nice look just need spacers bad!


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

M-Power M3 said:


> Pic from a show I held Sunday.


 is that the votex lip? i know ive said this before but your car is GORGEOUS


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

recent one i took wen i installed new hids 









the pals after work today


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)




----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

:heart: your car bro


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

andrewosky said:


> hi guy..new mods for raTTa:more low rear and new headlight with US(home made),harnesses 4 point(omp black), front camber -2,5°
> 
> and soon snap off+omp/nardi alcantara
> 
> ...


 this car is gorgeous! very tasteful!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Ian - Looks great! 

You still havent paypaled me for that mirror shipping!


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

sorry aboput that bro . 
it was a mad rush getting everything sorted in LA and then getting my flight back to illinois , and i forgot . 
will do it now .


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

murTTer said:


> this car is gorgeous! very tasteful!


 Agreed, but did you have to quote every photo?  

Finally got a better shift knob and matching brown leather gear gator. Sorry for the crap pic. And yes that's the only 5-speed version Charlie produced


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Neb said:


> Agreed, but did you have to quote every photo?
> 
> Finally got a better shift knob and matching brown leather gear gator. Sorry for the crap pic. And yes that's the only 5-speed version Charlie produced


 Much better with that gearknob Ben  You really need to polish up your gear stick though, that will make it look loads better  

I have just got in another batch of the 6 speed new style version in today  www.vagmeistter.com 


















pm me for info  as about 50% of them come to the US these days  

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

New wheels? :beer:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Neb said:


> New wheels? :beer:


Me? Nope... still running the "temporary" TSW Crofts. 

One day I will 
1. find the right wheels and 2. Spend the money


----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Audi Boy TT (Feb 25, 2009)

fresh detail. sorry for the quality but it's from a junk cell phone


----------



## TTurbo12 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

I've never posted on here so here's couple of pic my QUA-tt-RO
>last summer 2010 @ 78k miles



























New shoes 





































most recent foto!


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> June 16, 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain I just saw this car, outside Firehouse/Freebirds in Irving.....


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

aTTlas said:


> I'm fairly certain I just saw this car, outside Firehouse/Freebirds in Irving.....


Not mine.


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Not mine.


Oh wow. Then you sir have a clone in Irving. Same paint, wheels, lack of wing and antenna, but I don't think it had the Votex front.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

aTTlas said:


> Oh wow. Then you sir have a clone in Irving. Same paint, wheels, lack of wing and antenna, but I don't think it had the Votex front.


I drive it to UDAL occasionally, down macarthur from coppell, but have not stopped at freebirds, although i do love me some freebirds.

cheers


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


>


Wow, had to do a quick double take! Looks just like my back end! almost identical! minus me having darker tails :laugh:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Wow, had to do a quick double take! Looks just like my back end! almost identical! minus me having darker tails :laugh:


haha yeah! it's crazier because we both have the 2000 180q. Besides the darker tails, i'm still old school with just the one exhaust outlet


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

pics taken at work after showing off the new air setup to a couple curious coworkers who now officially think i'm a nut


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

1 >> 2:




















cheers


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

trixx said:


> pics taken at work after showing off the new air setup to a couple curious coworkers who now officially think i'm a nut





Love it! :heart:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

You win.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Love it.. Don't like too much front spoiler...
Color and wheels Are cool


Argh all TTs Are on air ...Who is on coilover as me?opcorn:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You and me Andrew! :wave:


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Neb said:


> You and me Andrew! :wave:


You two pull off the static look the best :thumbup: :thumbup: No need to fall into the air crowd.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Proof the trunk can hold a crapload of stuff.

4 bookshelves
4 lamps
3 garbage cans
4 desk trays
box of misc crap
hose
Rug
2 6 ft blinds
34 table topper things

plus lots of extra room..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

iamraymond said:


> You two pull off the static look the best :thumbup: :thumbup: No need to fall into the air crowd.


Thanks Ray :beer:


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

andrewosky said:


> Love it.. Don't like too much front spoiler...
> Color and wheels Are cool
> 
> 
> Argh all TTs Are on air ...Who is on coilover as me?opcorn:


Still on Bilsteins here Andrea!

:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

XXX 1.8T said:


> Still on Bilsteins here Andrea!
> 
> :thumbup:


Same here.:thumbup:


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

So this is my Chloe. I have done a little work... not much. 
ARP flash, intake, BOV, painted calipers.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

I love you guys
new battle: air VS static:laugh::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BarbieTT said:


> So this is my Chloe. I have done a little work... not much.
> ARP flash, intake, BOV, painted calipers.


Now I know who will buy my pink wheels if I decide to sell them:laugh:


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

yup


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Now I know who will buy my pink wheels if I decide to sell them:laugh:


Ken,

You better do it soon...before she outgrows the barbie-thing.

cheers.


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> Ken,
> 
> You better do it soon...before she outgrows the barbie-thing.
> 
> cheers.


Nah that will not happen... :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

For gawds sake man, clean those wheels. Or, use crappy iphone for future photos.

cheers


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

the wheels _are_ clean


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> the wheels _are_ clean


see above: use iphone for pics...no more hi res. :laugh:

actually, back in the day, one of the tricks for making aged and tired black porsche fuchs alloys look good, was to smear a little vaseline on them. did wonders and was cheap and worked better than wax.

cheers.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

well first of all there isn't a shine because the color is a matte black due to the teflon coating and i dont know how well the vasoline would work on the wheels..


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Beginning of the season 2011...some months ago
Mods that date: Bilstein PSS9 coilovers, BBS wheels, Quattro GmbH seats, R32 roll bars


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Are those LMs 19x8.5? Car looks amazing!


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

No, 3pieced Motorsport wheels with magnesium center 9&10" wide. BBS LM is not my first choice for my daily


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> Beginning of the season 2011...some months ago
> Mods that date: Bilstein PSS9 coilovers, BBS wheels, Quattro GmbH seats, R32 roll bars


Stunning Car.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Any outside pics of this car. ???


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

you can find em here 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157626747771781/


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)




----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow! I've gotta say trixx I loved your stance before the bags but damn dude. That **** looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

fap fappity fap


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

2 from the weekend when I was in Quebec..


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> 2 from the weekend when I was in Quebec..
> 
> What did U do there? opcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MeizelTT said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > 2 from the weekend when I was in Quebec..
> ...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

MeizelTT said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> > 2 from the weekend when I was in Quebec..
> ...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Omg so cool looking!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

BarbieTT said:


> So this is my Chloe. I have done a little work... not much.
> ARP flash, intake, BOV, painted calipers.
> 
> U got BOV? Why not just to upgrade the DV?
> ...


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

hmmm yeah.... about that.. speed bumps on highway aren't fun unless you're in a wrangler...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

speed bump? must have been a mountain!? how do you do that on air?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

lol.. i live in nyc. i wish i had a chance to take a pic of these huge 2 feet high patches. Trixx could probably relate from his past nyc experience.. really hope i didnt **** anything else up but the pan .


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn that sucks. Make the city pay for it!


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Dirty.Sanchez said:


> No, 3pieced Motorsport wheels with magnesium center 9&10" wide. BBS LM is not my first choice for my daily


What size tires are you running on these wheels... looks like a perfect combo...does it rub at all?


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

i think i need to share how BOSS i am at playing those "claw" games


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

don't worry. I've done it three times already.


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

My TT on the Highway...(in Holland)


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

weakstyles. said:


> don't worry. I've done it three times already.


done what? played the claw game too lol?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Interior pic?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

proper:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Agreed. I :heart: white


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> Agreed. I :heart: white



I :heart: Bentleys...


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

swallowtail1975 said:


> My TT on the Highway...(in Holland)


are those chrome mirrors i cant tell 100%


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> lol.. i live in nyc. i wish i had a chance to take a pic of these huge 2 feet high patches. Trixx could probably relate from his past nyc experience.. really hope i didnt **** anything else up but the pan .


NYC roads suck donkey nuts... wait a tick... aren't u on air?
you should know better than that 

i jest, because i smashed something on my underbelly this morning... i aired up and started driving and forgot to recheck the pressures... i forgot the car settles a bit and i was 5 PSI under my normal low driving height which means i was less than 1" from subframe to pavement when i hit a hump in the road... scared to crap out of me, but luckily it was only cosmetic road rash on the pan and subframe :heart:


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

idwurks said:


> Interior pic?


Yes!!


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

Why interior brown

want


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Factory or Aftermarket leather?


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

aTTenzione said:


> are those chrome mirrors i cant tell 100%


No...not chrome..I painted the mirrors (and headlights) the same color as the Bentley wheels...kind of chrome/alloy look..


















Bay pic..


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

^^^ definitely top 3 TT material


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

idwurks said:


> Factory or Aftermarket leather?


Aftermarket..


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

Got many pics...


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

SchmidTT said:


> Why interior brown
> 
> want


My English is not perfect...what do you mean with that?


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

swallowtail1975 said:


> My English is not perfect...what do you mean with that?


is that a stock interior color? it looks like baseball without all the doofy stitches.

i really like it.


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

swallowtail1975 said:


> Yes!!


Is that paddle shift on a manual car?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

SchmidTT said:


> is that a stock interior color? it looks like baseball without all the awesome stitches.
> 
> i really like it.


Fixed!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> Fixed!


Anyone else notice the shave bumper/grill on that ? Thats my plan when I do my bumper (soon)


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

I was bored so snapped a new shot!


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Anyone else notice the shave bumper/grill on that ? Thats my plan when I do my bumper (soon)


Yes, It's something alot of people do, Myself included, The TT just looks great with minimal things shaved.

I am wondering where the lower grill center piece came from?? It doesn't look like the honeycomb style. :sly: I love it!! :wave:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

GoshGengstout said:


> Yes, It's something alot of people do, Myself included, The TT just looks great with minimal things shaved.
> 
> I am wondering where the lower grill center piece came from?? It doesn't look like the honeycomb style. :sly: I love it!! :wave:


Lower grill looks like the euro QS lower grill. QS has black painted 3-bar and black painted lower.

Here:

http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_120_121&products_id=520


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

dogdrive said:


> Is that paddle shift on a manual car?




Ssstttttttttttttt....

Bought the steering wheel in this color...the paddle shift came with it...(not working..)


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

GoshGengstout said:


> I am wondering where the lower grill center piece came from?? It doesn't look like the honeycomb style. :sly: I love it!! :wave:


The lower grille comes with the bumper...a 3.2 or QS.

Think it will fit in the other bumper too.


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

SchmidTT said:


> is that a stock interior color? it looks like baseball without all the doofy stitches.
> 
> i really like it.


The color is stock yes....same as the Basball/Mokassin color.

Bought 2 used Baseball seats on Ebay...picture looked better then real..

Thats why I had them upholstered,also the rearseat,doorcards,knee pads and handbrake.









Bought a new steering wheel and armrest in the same color.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

They look great except for the fit. is it the pics or do the skins not fit properly?

cheers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I find pretty much with all custom interiors they fit like that. It's too bad really.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Yea, I've noticed same. But, at the 99% level those are gorgeous.


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

Neb said:


> I find pretty much with all custom interiors they fit like that. It's too bad really.


On the pics it looks worse then in real life...but I understand what you mean..
I compared them with my original black seats...and they fit the same...


















The interior is the only thing a let someone else do...The paintjob I did all myself..


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

*New Wheels...my before and after*

so I got tired of my turbo twist and wanted a new look. I really like flat and concave wheels, was considering wheels with a lip and finally settled on the TSW Nuburgrings for the weight and $$$.

















quick iPhone pic:








Need to get around bringing in my exhaust tips one of these days!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Those look huge.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So donk status lol?


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Neb said:


> Those look huge.


that what I said when I first saw them on the car...huge difference from the 18" look of the twists.



PLAYED TT said:


> So donk status lol?


not sure if thats a good status PLAYED TT...? 

Tell ya what, the car seems much quicker out of the whole with these wheels...thought the larger size would slow me down but I guess the weight savings makes up for that.


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

gearheadzTV said:


> Need to get around bringing in my exhaust tips one of these days!


while you're doing that.... align that f&cking door.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

SchmidTT said:


> while you're doing that.... align that f&cking door.


Door is perfectly aligned mister...must be a shadow and or angle of the pic.


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

gearheadztv said:


> door is perfectly aligned mister...must be a shadow and or angle of the pic.


horseradish


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

How much do they weigh? They can't be lighter then the fat fives...can they?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> How much do they weigh? They can't be lighter then the fat fives...can they?



stock fat 5s are pretty light for an OE wheel so i doubt the nurbugrings are lighter especially since they look like they're at least 19s if not 20s. i can attest to the twists weighing as much as tombstones... especially the 10s in the rear which i've had the pleasure of heaving on and off more times than i'd like to think about over the past few weeks with the air ride build :laugh:


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

SchmidTT said:


> horseradish


I'm not fond of Horseradish, I've owned this car for over 10 years now, it's garage kept and its probably one of the cleanest TT on the street...according to the dealership. Doesn't make a difference to me what you want to think from seeing the car solely in a pic...unless you want to put your money where your mouth is?



PLAYED TT said:


> How much do they weigh? They can't be lighter then the fat fives...can they?


TSW 19x8.5 weigh in at 21.4lbs....anyone want to call Horseradish on that also??? 

http://www.tsw.com/alloy_wheels_nurburgring.php


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

TTC2k5 said:


> They look great except for the fit. is it the pics or do the skins not fit properly?
> 
> cheers.


The skins shrink a bit over time and always look a bit loose before being in the car for a little while.


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Porsche wheels or TSW?? no competition to be honest the Porsche wheels are much nicer imo.

Charlie


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

CharlieTT said:


> Porsche wheels or TSW?? no competition to be honest the Porsche wheels are much nicer imo.
> 
> Charlie


I wanted the porsche wheels before I even bought the TT. I think they look amazing, honestly, the rear tires are so expensive and I hated not being able to rotate them with the fronts. That and after so many years of them being on my car I really wanted a new look.

btw- they are for sale...


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> How much do they weigh? They can't be lighter then the fat fives...can they?


how much do the fat fives weigh?


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Pics of my TT and wifes R36 Variant:























































:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice R ^^

Was at VagKraft this weekend, got first place in TT division.. competition was fierce! :wave:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> Was at VagKraft this weekend, got first place in TT division.. competition was fierce! :wave:


*high five*

congrats Ben... well deserved... your TT is just so damn clean the interior is so killer :thumbup:

the second place TT:




























:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Congrats ben! I pulled second place at vag fair behind a Tt on rs's, stock ride height, body kit, and lambo doors. Even the 50 year old owner was in shock that he won lol.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

playedtt 
you got anypics ?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> playedtt
> you got anypics ?


Of my car, yes. Of his car, no lol.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

http://m.flickr.com/photos/the_shooting_monkey/6044243014/


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

nice pics dude


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> nice pics dude


Not mine lol. Those are off euromedian's site.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> playedtt
> you got anypics ?


here is a pic of the guys car


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

gearheadzTV said:


> I'm not fond of Horseradish, I've owned this car for over 10 years now, it's garage kept and its probably one of the cleanest TT on the street...according to the dealership. Doesn't make a difference to me what you want to think from seeing the car solely in a pic...unless you want to put your money where your mouth is?












Don't put pictures up and then get all butthurt cause the door looks misaligned in the picture

nobody held a gun to your head and forced you post em up.



Also: that door looks misaligned.


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

SchmidTT said:


> Don't put pictures up and then get all butthurt cause the door looks misaligned in the picture
> 
> nobody held a gun to your head and forced you post em up.
> 
> ...


I'm with the other guy.. door looks fine to me. You are seeing **** (viewed from my dual 21" monitors at the office)


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

BrandonSS said:


> I'm with the other guy.. door looks fine to me. You are seeing **** (viewed from my dual 21" monitors at the office)


i've been doing all this on an iphone. maybe thats the problem


----------



## cphillips (Dec 2, 2010)

*As of about an hour ago...*


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

^^^ that second pic is the money shot right there 

Love it and I don't even normally like blue  you have converted me 

Charlie


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

SchmidTT said:


> i've been doing all this on an iphone. maybe thats the problem


Maybe that's the problem? Funny....

Eject foot from mouth now.


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

SchmidTT said:


> Don't put pictures up and then get all butthurt cause the door looks misaligned in the picture
> 
> nobody held a gun to your head and forced you post em up.
> 
> ...


Lmfao....butthurt....hahahaaaahahahaaaahahaha...Who are you, The Mentalist?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> here is a pic of the guys car


ohhh now i understand!!

****s DOPE
hope it comes out to h2o


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> ohhh now i understand!!
> 
> ****s DOPE
> hope it comes out to h2o


So we can help him fix it lol


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

At a show this past weekend...



















Joe


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

at 2:25 and at 2:30 

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> At a show this past weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Votex + LCR = :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Votex + LCR + *Vented Fenders*= :thumbup::thumbup:


Fixed:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Votex + LCR+ *Vented Fenders *= :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:





PLAYED TT said:


> Fixed:thumbup:


(Fixed:thumbup fixed.:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> (Fixed:thumbup fixed.:laugh:


Double fixed......ouch I hate to be that dog


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

lol...thanks guys. I really am happy with where I'm finally at with the LCR on the votex after having tried the OSIR splitters first....like this much better. Completes the "outer" look of the car. 

After seeing another QW member's roadster get the despoiled treatment...oh man...you don't want to know what I'm thinking now. 

Still want diff seats...thinking a wheel change up may be in my future...eh...and a build there somewhere too. 

Need to just drive and show the car though...enjoy it. 

Joe


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

MeizelTT said:


> at 2:25 and at 2:30
> 
> :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


eace:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> lol...thanks guys. I really am happy with where I'm finally at with the LCR on the votex after having tried the OSIR splitters first....like this much better. Completes the "outer" look of the car.
> 
> After seeing another QW member's roadster get the despoiled treatment...oh man...you don't want to know what I'm thinking now.
> 
> ...


I hear you. After all the building I need to enjoy mine as well :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I hear you. After all the building I need to enjoy mine as well :beer:


+1. In the past 24 months, I've gone from this:


100% stock 67K miles.









to this at 71K miles and with mods as listed in my sig:









Today and yesterday, i had the chance to run a few errands. Gawd, I love this car.

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Once again I agree. I love my car a million times more the way I modded it. So glad I chose the way to mod my car....


----------



## triblk6spd (Aug 17, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> +1. In the past 24 months, I've gone from this:
> 
> 
> 100% stock 67K miles.
> ...


Holy ****...I'm impressed. Thats a lot of work in a short time.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

triblk6spd said:


> Holy ****...I'm impressed. Thats a lot of work in a short time.


 Thanks, the way I figured it, I could either push forward, or just take my time. Decided to push, so as to enjoy the combined effect rather than string it out over years and years. Also, I decided to jump on opportunities immediately rather than wait for the 'next' chance. Sometimes, there is no next chance. 

cheers.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Thanks, the way I figured it, I could either push forward, or just take my time. Decided to push, so as to enjoy the combined effect rather than string it out over years and years. Also, I decided to jump on opportunities immediately rather than wait for the 'next' chance. Sometimes, there is no next chance.
> 
> cheers.


 Nice job on the mods Bob. I may be biased here but I do think the best mod ever for your car had to do with a piece of old golf club...:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

paullee said:


> Nice job on the mods Bob. I may be biased here but I do think the best mod ever for your car had to do with a piece of old golf club...:laugh:


 By far. Lol


----------



## MyTToy (Oct 19, 2006)

*My TT and mod list...*










02 TT 225 Quattro Coupe (White/Denim Blue Interior) 

Performance Mods 
ModShack TTuned VTDA (polished SS) | Borla Catback Exhaust System | APR ECU (93 Octane) | StopTech Big Brake Kit (red) | StopTech SportStop Rear Drilled Rotors | ModShack TTuned Mass Oxygen Flow Optimizer (MoFo) | 4 Bar FPR | Modshack Boost Machine | ECS Lightweight/Under Drive Pulley Set (blue) | O.CT Front Mount Intercooler | Forge Type RS Valve - Recirculating (Polished) | SFS Upper hoses w/DV relocation (blue) | HoseTechniques Universal SVH Kit (SuperBlue) | 42DD 225 3" Downpipe | Forge Silicone Air Intake/Turbo Inlet Hose (Blue) 

Suspension/Drivetrain Mods 
KW V3 Coilovers | Ground Control Front Camber Plate Kit | MCPi DEFCON Motorsport Suspension System | Neuspeed 19mm Rear Sway Bar | Neuspeed 22mm Front Sway Bar | 1/2 K-MAC Rear Camber Kit | CPT Rear Control Arms | Forge Short Shift Kit-Front to Back | Forge Short Shift Kit-Side to Side | 42DD Shifter bushings | | ForceFed Pos Engagement Shifter Bushings | VF Motor Mounts | Blue Haldex AWD Electronic Control Unit 

Interior Aesthetics 
Raffi X-Ottic-I Aluminum Shift Knob | Stratmosphere TT Armrest w/single cupholder | European lower dash | Interior Xenon Bulb Kit | Custom Mantis style guage pod w/ lighted TT logo | REVO REV2 Electrical Water Temp Gauge | REVO REV2 Volt Meter Gauge | REVO REV2 Mechanical Turbo Boost Gauge 

Exterior Aesthetics 
AT Italia Riva 2pc 18"x8" Wheels | H&R DR Series 15mm Wheel Spacers (front) | H&R DRA Series 25mm Wheel Spacers (rear) | Raffi Orion Engine Cover Buttons | 42 Draft Designs Engine Hardware Kit | Forge Billet Oil and Water Caps (polished) | Forge Billet Strut Top Covers (polished) | Caractere RS Grill | FIG Custom Aluminium Lower Grills | Votex Front Spoiler | Osir Telson Rear Spoiler | 3.2 Exhaust Valance | 3.2 TT Aero Wiper Kit | TT Blindspot Euro Sideview Mirrors | Riso Smoked Corners | Audi TT Splash Guards | OSIR DESIGN V1 Vented Fender Kit | Dieselgeek Panzer Plate 

Waiting to Be Installed 
Votex Side Skirt Set | Votex Rear Valance | Seat Cupra R Lip Spoiler 

Future Mods 
Stable Energies Harness Mount Bar | SPARCO 4 Point Harness (blue)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like you have a quality build there :beer:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Thanks, the way I figured it, I could either push forward, or just take my time. Decided to push, so as to enjoy the combined effect rather than string it out over years and years. Also, I decided to jump on opportunities immediately rather than wait for the 'next' chance. Sometimes, there is no next chance.
> 
> cheers.





paullee said:


> Nice job on the mods Bob. I may be biased here but I do think the best mod ever for your car had to do with a piece of old golf club...:laugh:





PLAYED TT said:


> By far. Lol


 LOL, the days are numbered for that mod.  This weekend, install of: 

Euro TTQS Alcantara Steering wheel, alcantara handbrake cover, and alcantara 6sp knob. Pulled from a QS with only 13K miles. All OEM TT of course. Pics to follow 

cheers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> LOL, the days are numbered for that mod.  This weekend, install of:
> 
> Euro TTQS Alcantara Steering wheel, alcantara handbrake cover, and alcantara 6sp knob. Pulled from a QS with only 13K miles. All OEM TT of course. Pics to follow
> 
> cheers.


 I'm jealous already


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Teddy+Ratta


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I hope you didn't use that brush!  

Like always, I :heart: your car


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Like always, I :heart: your car


 :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Finally found my OEM baseball bits I needed (knee pads, ebrake, grab handles and mirror switch)


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks great Ben.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Thanks guys.. i love you ahahah:laugh: i want meet you!! 

No Ben ,no that brush..I use my soft brush:thumbup: 

Love your interior!!! Perfect!:thumbup: 
We need only better steering wheel..i want one!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Mk2 TT maybe?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> Thanks guys.. i love you ahahah:laugh: i want meet you!!
> 
> No Ben ,no that brush..I use my soft brush:thumbup:
> 
> ...


 Come to the US for h20 and visit!!!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

andrewosky said:


> We need only better steering wheel..i want one!!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Eheh I'd like to come to us for h20..Jaymo knows this 
I have to work and school in these days..I cant guys.. 

I think my sister could come to New York to study dance from october to june..i'm not sure until end of september..if this is possible i will go there for some weeks and we must organize a big meeting:laughizza and drink for all ahahah 

Ttmk2 steering wheel is too new style for our tt..I like this but i'd like to buy a Nardi or Wood Nardi,MOmo 28..only one big problem:no front airbag..:screwy: 
What do you think about?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> Eheh I'd like to come to us for h20..Jaymo knows this
> I have to work and school in these days..I cant guys..
> 
> I think my sister could come to New York to study dance from october to june..i'm not sure until end of september..if this is possible i will go there for some weeks and we must organize a big meeting:laughizza and drink for all ahahah
> ...


 I would gladly come up to new york for a TT gtg. As long as I don't have to take my car into the city lol. 
As far as the steering wheel, I was always turned off by the lack of airbags. It depends on how you drive and how safe you feel without it.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

andrewosky said:


> Eheh I'd like to come to us for h20..Jaymo knows this
> I have to work and school in these days..I cant guys..
> 
> I think my sister could come to New York to study dance from october to june..i'm not sure until end of september..if this is possible i will go there for some weeks and we must organize a big meeting:laughizza and drink for all ahahah
> ...


 
naw, the old skool is too old skool for TT's IMO. you need something with an airbag


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

andrewosky said:


> Eheh I'd like to come to us for h20..Jaymo knows this
> I have to work and school in these days..I cant guys..
> 
> I think my sister could come to New York to study dance from october to june..i'm not sure until end of september..if this is possible i will go there for some weeks and we must organize a big meeting:laughizza and drink for all ahahah
> ...


 andrea! you're always more than welcome to come back to nyc again! NO PROBLEM! hopefully youll make it to h2o next year! 

hopefully everything works out for h2o this year with me.. got a lot of surprises lined up hope it all goes through


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't get how you guys can keep secrets lol. I always try to and fail miserably


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

i know man but momo,nardi and old lupo is not too bad on tt.. 
isotta:thumbup: 
















momo:thumbup::thumbup: 

























rs4:thumbuptoo race style in my tt) 








raid:thumbdown::thumbdown: 








lupo:thumbup::thumbup: 








wood nardi:thumbup::thumbupwith your baseball and mine)


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

andrewosky said:


> Teddy+Ratta


 Awesome pics... 

Have to ask...how does your labby ride in your roadster with you? I'd love to take mine with me...but always worried she won't settle or would destroy the leather with her toes! How do you protect your seats, doorpanels, etc? 

This is Carrera 










Joe


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

andrea.. what is the second steering wheel ??


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> I don't get how you guys can keep secrets lol. I always try to and fail miserably


 not when youre collecting pieces for months! i make sure that it's a secret


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Issota and Lupo are hot :beer:

Does the Issota have a bag or is that lump just for good looks


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nardi gets my vote


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

OMD..Oh my dog!! Your dog and his name are fantastic..Carrera ahahhaha wowwww:thumbup:is he chocolate as mine or black? Love 

No Joe I don't tAke Teddy on my TT..it's too small interior for him. And i'm not sure for porsche leather too
My girl has a slk and she takes teddy with her every time on that car..no problem! He sits down and sleeps all time during the trip..


Momo is 28 and isotta ...mmm don't remember model's name..both are from italian production! Tomorrow i'llwrite you guys about steering.

Edit: Vallelunga Isotta..momo 28cm diameter


----------



## BrandonSS (Nov 23, 2005)

andrewosky said:


> i know man but momo,nardi and old lupo is not too bad on tt..
> isotta:thumbup:
> 
> 
> ...


:heart::heart::heart::heart::heart: love that interior and the shortened black roll bars... do want!


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

*My TT 3.2 New Color*

Hello
The original color was Dolomite Grey , I chouse the color Crystal Palladium Grey from Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren because i think is unique , i hope u like it
Some pics


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You have a TDI badge on a v6 TT?


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

modstyle said:


>


BIG like! :thumbup:


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes i have "TDI" on my V6 , just for fun is a magnet , nothing serious


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

xenadrina said:


> Yes i have "TDI" on my V6 , just for fun is a magnet , nothing serious


it could say penis the car would still be gorgeous


----------



## xenadrina (Nov 4, 2009)

aTTenzione said:


> it could say penis the car would still be gorgeous


 thank you , that's funny :laugh:


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello, I am Giorgio .. A friend of andrewosky!
This is my TT!



















































































Now I would like to install an air system, but can not find the bags to be assembled with my front coils.

Someone can give me some help? Thanks!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Veddy clean. :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

That Boser hood is beautiful. Its also my next BIG project.


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks!

The boser I bought it from a friend .. is really difficult to do on the TT. Why has a particular form.

Can someone help me on the choice of bags?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

There's actually an air ride forum around here somewhere. (if someone doesn't chime in)

LOVE that boser btw


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Neb said:


> There's actually an air ride forum around here somewhere. (if someone doesn't chime in)
> 
> LOVE that boser btw



I can not find the TT with the air. only the "Trixx" car..


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

without underbumper








with underbumper


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the "TT's on air" saved in my favorites on my computer at home. I'll post it when I'm out of class


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I have the "TT's on air" saved in my favorites on my computer at home. I'll post it when I'm out of class


you have photos of the construction of the air?? where you see the bags and brackets?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5363867-TTs-on-air


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Neb said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5363867-TTs-on-air


I had already seen this thread. I want to see pictures of the front bag for the TT. Do you know if the universal aerosport are good to put on the coil


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

giostt said:


> I had already seen this thread. I want to see pictures of the front bag for the TT. Do you know if the universal aerosport are good to put on the coil


For more specific answers I would suggest starting a new thread with your question. There are enough guys on here running air that should be able to help you out.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Or just find the actual Air Suspension forum like I suggested..

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?1055-Air-Suspension

R32 have the same suspension setup btw.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

modstyle said:


>


Special! Color is like as mine,nimbus grey? Rs wheels?
Pretty car!

Oh guys giostt isnt my friend,he is a gay rider that wants tt on bags


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> giostt isnt my friend,he is a gay rider that want tt on bags


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

dolamite grey no bags but coils. Going a bit lower soon and yes fake rs splits. I have owned tons of splits and I could not resist to try these out. Go ahead and hate but if I show the wheels that I have owned people might think twice to comment. Thank you for the kind words.:beer:
I am still working on the car and its set up.:thumbup:
For now:heart:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

what size? who makes em..


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

andrewosky said:


> s
> 
> oh guys giostt isnt my friend,he is a gay rider that wants tt on bags:d:d


gay rider on cafe racer in nyc!!!! Haha


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

andrewosky said:


> Special! Color is like as mine,nimbus grey? Rs wheels?
> Pretty car!
> 
> Oh guys giostt isnt my friend,he is a gay rider that wants tt on bags


hiahiahiaahiahi:facepalm::facepalm: 
games at home on this forum!

Do not know the real andrew "signorini"gay!!!
:laugh::laugh:

SIGNORINI!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This is getting too funny lol


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

I opened the thread but no response!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-mounted-of-front-coil-audi-TT-mk1&p=73418650


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Im not on bags so I cant help, but I bumped it for you:thumbup:


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Im not on bags so I cant help, but I bumped it for you:thumbup:


You're very kind, thanks!

I have written to Joelzy, who put on the universal bag over coil, but still did not answer.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Question?*

Going from a 35ET which is stock for the TT to a 38ET BBS RC wheels 18". 

What size spacers or adapters do I need?

Bolt is 5x100 wheel width is 7.5" tire size is 225/40/18.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

coachvtt said:


> Going from a 35ET which is stock for the TT to a 38ET BBS RC wheels 18".
> 
> What size spacers or adapters do I need?
> 
> Bolt is 5x100 wheel width is 7.5" tire size is 225/40/18.


woops wrong thread!!!


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

coachvtt said:


> Going from a 35ET which is stock for the TT to a 38ET BBS RC wheels 18".
> 
> What size spacers or adapters do I need?
> 
> Bolt is 5x100 wheel width is 7.5" tire size is 225/40/18.


with a spacer from 1" you're perfect!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

bklnstunt718 said:


> gay rider on cafe racer in nyc!!!! Haha


Hahaha..
Man i've seen cb500 '78 today at school..write to you later on phone..

Gios,i'm sorry but you are a king of gayTT driver..i love you:heart::heart: you win! :bs:

P.s stop ot guys or gays


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

modstyle said:


> dolamite grey no bags but coils. Going a bit lower soon and yes fake rs splits. I have owned tons of splits and I could not resist to try these out. Go ahead and hate but if I show the wheels that I have owned people might think twice to comment. Thank you for the kind words.:beer:
> I am still working on the car and its set up.:thumbup:
> For now:heart:


Pretty car!
Where you find fake rs so wide?
Awesome car man,very cool!


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

modstyle said:


> dolamite grey no bags but coils. Going a bit lower soon and yes fake rs splits. I have owned tons of splits and I could not resist to try these out. Go ahead and hate but if I show the wheels that I have owned people might think twice to comment. Thank you for the kind words.:beer:
> I am still working on the car and its set up.:thumbup:
> For now:heart:


I'm going to have the same picture of this tomorrow. My wheels/spacers/bolts are getting here tomorrow. 18x9.5 all around, might have to stretch the tires a bit.


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

andrewosky said:


> Hahaha..
> Man i've seen cb500 '78 today at school..write to you later on phone..
> 
> Gios,i'm sorry but you are a king of gayTT driver..i love you:heart::heart: you win! :bs:
> ...


these are for andrew! no no You win! hihihi!:thumbup:





around so long with my coil ..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

camber wear much? 

Love that front.


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Neb said:


> camber wear much?
> 
> Love that front.


There is a lot of you wear ..


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

you are brocco(like as stupid man)!!!
not much camber but wrong toe!!! you never use machine to make correct degrees on front!! bad ,very bad


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol tell him!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

We need moar pics in here


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Rolling shot taken by a buddy of mine on our way to a local meet. :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:heart:rollers


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good Carlos! Just need to bring the rear down a bit and you'll be golden.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> :heart:rollers


Youre just jealous cause my car is silver and yours is not, huh. 

:heart:U


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Youre just jealous cause my car is silver and yours is not, huh.
> 
> :heart:U


Yup lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

a few from my favorite spot..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Bro your in a no parking zone
Looks good


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

^want those tails
too bad he shaved the bumper. should have kept it euro


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Took this at a local gtg


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Took this at a local gtg


:thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

chads said:


>


Looks good!

Suspension setup details?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Thanks! FK Streetline and Afco rear spring w/perches, all the way down in back, about 1/8 to 1/4 of an inche left in the front.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Mmmmm i know this car
Pretty car man!
Headlight is much better now(They look like as my raTta,i prefer orange corner and yellow lamp),stance and steering are perfect

Argh i want that beautiful wood nardi..i want one arghhhhh


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> Argh i want that beautiful wood nardi..i want one arghhhhh


I would agree:thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

a couple snaps from the weekend in OCMD 

pic of the TT courtesy of Mike Humphry aka planforrobert of wfsu.net 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/planrforrobert/

and parked in front of the broke.status cottages on 38th where i was crashing this weekend

picture courtesy the uber awesome josh lutz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

nice pics :heart:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Gorgeous


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Trixx your car is pretty..
In my opinion if you want a perfect car you need rear spacer..too much low and not wide..


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

andrewosky said:


> Trixx your car is pretty..
> In my opinion if you want a perfect car you need rear spacer..too much low and not wide..


thanks buddy... i have spacers to go wider but my setup is done the way it is for practicality. i'm all for stretch and poke but with the air setup i wanted the wheels to tuck so the car fully lays out when i'm parked while maintaining good alignment while driving.

there's also a safety aspect to the setup. if for any reason there is a bag failure, the tire will simply tuck into the wheel well and not end up destroying my fender, wheel and tire at the same time.

and... i can drive around at this height with this setup 









there's no way i could drive this low without destroying my tires and fenders if i were spaced out any further


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

trixx said:


> there's no way i could drive this low without destroying my tires and fenders if i were spaced out any further


Couldnt agree more. When I first saw his spacer comment I was like:what:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't get me wrong I love stretch and poke, but I prefer to tuck on my own ride.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

my rear stance








and new front stance








omg!!
I just funded front bumper, hood and left headlight,grill and badge audi..








I need paint them and smooth the front...:banghead:


@trixx..oook perfect i undestand you! do you know your rear camber and toe?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Andre - if you need a headlight glass - I have extra.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

idwurks said:


> Andre - if you need a headlight glass - I have extra.


thanks man, very kind:thumbup::thumbup:
i just bought new left(side when i drive) headlight because that glass was broken..the right headlight is perfect(glass is perfect) but 3 rests are broken in the rear of light:facepalm:..i don't find oem xeno new and so i think i will open it and repair by his help


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Andrew. WTF?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hopefully it wasnt your fault and insurance will cover it


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hopefully it wasnt your fault and insurance will cover it


Ins companies say it's always your fault for "following to close" or "failing to stop/control your car", that way they don't pay. Bastages!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

right before leaving h2o, me and trixx met up and did a quick shoot 
here's the rest of h2o pictures btw
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627663157845/


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

bklnstunt718 said:


> right before leaving h2o, me and trixx met up and did a quick shoot
> here's the rest of h2o pictures btw
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627663157845/



best shoots of the year :thumbup:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

love it:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

epic photo shoot is epic:heart:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Man...I just loves me some bagged TT's. Makes mine look like I'm a 4x4 truck!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> right before leaving h2o, me and trixx met up and did a quick shoot
> here's the rest of h2o pictures btw
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627663157845/


 Quoting again because It's so damn good!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

awesome pics and perfect cars:thumbup:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

@ 0:35 
[video]http://vimeo.com/user3402336/h2o[/video] 

:snowcool:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Neb said:


> Quoting again because It's so damn good!


 thanks ben


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

paullee said:


> Man...I just loves me some bagged TT's. Makes mine look like I'm a 4x4 truck!


 Sharp car! :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

paullee said:


> Man...I just loves me some bagged TT's. Makes mine look like I'm a 4x4 truck!


 HEy.... That votex rear look familiar:laugh:


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

without lips bumper 

 

begins


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

From the 5 minute audi gtg


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

JamaicanTT said:


>


 Wow. :heart::thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

played tt said:


> from the 5 minute audi gtg


 wow! I love this pic!


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

^x2 that pic is great!


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> ^x2 that pic is great!


 ^that silver is great! :thumbup:


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

Picked it up last night....its on air now...


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

^^That is amazing. 

Got my spacers worked out, running 20f and 25r. Could have probably went 30 in the rear, but I'm waiting til I get my k-mac installed to decide. Got a better camera too.  Just have to figure out how to work it.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

SteveAngry said:


> Sharp car! :thumbup:


 Thanks Man! 



warranty225cpe said:


> HEy.... That votex rear look familiar:laugh:


 Yeah! That was a good deal. I owe you! 

So many beautilicious TT's on this thread...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> wow! I love this pic!


 If only someone would have pulled in like the rest...not mentioning any names:laugh::laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> If only someone would have pulled in like the rest...not mentioning any names:laugh::laugh:


 :heart: 

i didn't think it was going to be a foto op  

did anyone snag a pic of the TT parade going to the audi gtg?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> :heart:
> 
> i didn't think it was going to be a foto op
> 
> did anyone snag a pic of the TT parade going to the audi gtg?


 I wasn't either haha. 
That would be epic if someone did. There were what 5 of us?


----------



## cralstc (May 8, 2006)

chads said:


> ^^That is amazing.
> 
> Got my spacers worked out, running 20f and 25r. Could have probably went 30 in the rear, but I'm waiting til I get my k-mac installed to decide. Got a better camera too.  Just have to figure out how to work it.


 Car looks amazing. are those rota rims? 18x9?


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

Before...and after..


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

cralstc said:


> Car looks amazing. are those rota rims? 18x9?


 
Thanks. They are actually Varrstoen 221 - 18x9.5 all around 225/40. Basically the same as Grids, the concave looks a little more pronounced on the Grids though.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

throwback. im bringing back to this soon I hope.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

and a few from last night.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

nice shots bro :thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

weakstyles. said:


> throwback. im bringing back to this soon I hope.


LOVE IT DUDE! im def. keeping an eye for you!  
makes me hate my silver!


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

weakstyles. said:


> and a few from last night.


your car actually looks good on king street. haha


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

weakstyles. your car (and Norm's car) inspired me to buy and build a bagged TT. Looks great as always!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

swallowtail1975 said:


>


Awesome. :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Gimped up!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice bra
Me like


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Pshh who needs a truck when you got a roadster!? :beer:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

weakstyles. said:


> throwback. im bringing back to this soon I hope.


Always i love it on Rs


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

weakstyles. said:


>


This pic makes me nervous just looking at it w your wheels turned and it aired out. Car looks good though, I remember seeing it for sale I believe, a while ago.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

not like you would drive aired out though


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would hope not lol


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

No fancy pics like you guys. Not as low either, but she is my daily driver and I drive it like I stole it on a daily day…….. 2003 moro blue on CCW race classics, 18x9 rear with 3 inch lips and 18x8 front with 2 inch lips. And here are the not so exciting pics……………….


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

you need better pics haha. Looks great though. :beer:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

..i think it's low enough!
:thumbup: ...and perfect wheels! :thumbup: ...but the pictures.. :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn those afco springs. I'm itching for air now.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

i think getting the votex sides and/or front will help a little^^ other than that, yeah i've definitely got the itch too lol


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

Neb said:


> not like you would drive aired out though


obviously not but you can still jack your fender by airing out w your wheels turned.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> i think getting the votex sides and/or front will help a little^^ other than that, yeah i've definitely got the itch too lol


Votex FTW! 










cheers


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Just a pic my buddy took the other day at his house :thumbup:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

shadow :banghead:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Damn those afco springs. I'm itching for air now.


i know the ass can get a lot lower with those springs....

and i did warn you about the curse that follows the owners of those springs


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> i know the ass can get a lot lower with those springs....
> 
> and i did warn you about the curse that follows the owners of those springs


I would have to take the perches out, or at least half of them....I'll figure something out.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

no perches will get you sitting much lower.. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

But is dangerously close to reverse rake status.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> But is dangerously close to reverse rake status.


Yea, I just took out the two adjuster in the back today. I am all the way down in the front and I think I have a tiny amount of reverse rack going on now. I might try those shorter strut mounts to get the front lower.


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Rolling on stockies for a bit...


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

2 from the weekend


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice


----------



## bluslc (Apr 16, 2003)

here is my TT from U.K London


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome cars the last few posts. Gotta step up my game for next year


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I was home for the weekend and was able to drive my car for a bit. I miss this thing so much! Snapped a few photos of me and my brother's passat


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Went to Wekfest:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

bluslc said:


> here is my TT from U.K London


What gas door is that? No holes..?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

body filler or plasticish glue. then sand and paint


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

you'd have to do all the work on the car and you think that would bond to aluminum?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

my car and an R8 I got to beat up on  



This was last week at TT East


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I should try to make it out to TT East some year. I'll have to raise it up tho, nbd


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

great group of people, i have been two years in a row now.

Last year Audi brought us the TTRS to drive, this year Audi brought the R8


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

shaved bumpers, badgeless grill, new paint, spaced out rears:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Badass Raymond!!! I love your ride so much!!:heart:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome Raymond. No rear bumper shaving though?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

morio and raymond, your cars are looking proper!!! lovin em! 

this was from the past weekend 
http://vimeo.com/30743258


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I thought about shaving the rear but I actually really like the lines of the stock bumper.


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

Here's what she is...









































|Res delete. APR Chipped 93oct, APR TIP, Forge 007, Forge lower intercooler pipes, Headlight side marker delete & painted gloss black, Satin Black Fat 5's with brushed lip, Boost gauge custom installed in vent, Cross drilled/slotted front rotors.|

I've owend the TT for 3 years, and owe another 2,500 until that pink slip is mine! Then she's getting stroked, SEM intake mani, front mount IC, and 3" TB with new software. I'd love for a drop, spacers, and adjustable control arms to complete the mechanial and add a Vortex front and sides with 3.2 rear valance with new paint to finish the body.

Nothing like throwing 6k into what's quickly becoming a 5k car :/


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Minibabe said:


> great group of people, i have been two years in a row now.
> 
> Last year Audi brought us the TTRS to drive, this year Audi brought the R8


Yup looks like I need to make a note for next year:thumbup:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Damn those afco springs. I'm itching for air now.


I'm kind of surprised I like the pink wheels.  Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chads said:


> I'm kind of surprised I like the pink wheels.  Looks good! :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Neb said:


> you'd have to do all the work on the car and you think that would bond to aluminum?


you need to upgrade to a premium body filler with a 'zinc' adhesive promoter... I recommend Evercoat as almost all their body fillers except for their bottom of the line contain their own 'ZNX-7' adhesive promoter... You will need a pro-shop to get most Everyclear products though as most 'consumer' places don't carry it... 

You can also consider using JB Weld, it sticks well to aluminum, use the normal slow set not the fast set... Give it plenty of dry time and it will sand well...

And last but not least you might consider Alumiweld, if you have a Harbor Freight in your area they actually stock it in stores... This will be the most permanent, as you are actually soldering/brazing another metal as a filler... 

And yes all the work should be done on the car, because i dont see a way how would you be able to put it on after the work is done


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

*oh hi!*


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

these are some pictures from the past weekend, First Class Fitment, 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627935471496/


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Those discs are pretty neat! I love how the bbs center cap is still shown (I'm guessing that's how you secure it to the wheel).


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


>


Are those the über rare vented covers that cool the brakes?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

They look like it. 

2x Scene points!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

bklnstunt718 said:


>


would love to cruise with you to one of the AWESOME shows you go to! Hit me up and let me know 

car is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## steve10185 (Oct 20, 2011)

*2001 gt2871r awd tt*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

My lady


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Are those the über rare vented covers that cool the brakes?


yes yes 

they are my friends, so i decided to try em on


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Minibabe said:


> would love to cruise with you to one of the AWESOME shows you go to! Hit me up and let me know
> 
> car is looking good :thumbup:


will do


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

bklnstunt718 said:


> yes yes
> 
> they are my friends, so i decided to try em on


those would be the reason for me to get RS'..... BADASS!!!!

and your ride ain't too shabby either :beer:

We seriously need to have a SOWO meet!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Morio said:


> those would be the reason for me to get RS'..... BADASS!!!!
> 
> and your ride ain't too shabby either :beer:
> 
> We seriously need to have a SOWO meet!


ID LOVE TO GO! lets see how much free time i get with school


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*New Wheels! Shark fin! and Tail Lights!*


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

The wheels look great. And I see your on the DOPE now. Congrats..


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

bklnstunt718 said:


>


Died and have gone to heaven!


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*whore-n-it up!*

washed and waxed...Great day in SoFlo!


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

another tt from uk


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

mariustt said:


> another tt from uk


Kazi:thumbup:


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Took a few of the coupe yesterday, while we still had some nice weather... no photography skills comments please...  

It is coming up on Halloween, so had to do one by a cemetery


















I tried to get the car on top of the leaves, but you see how well that worked....









This is an old General Store that I used to go to as a kid


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome location :beer:


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*sweet!*

Looks very good...sweet lookin ride....I love the RED!:beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Added a little something to the grill, and gave it a good scrub..ic:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I like the 4 rings on the grille


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Added a little something to the grill, and gave it a good scrub..ic:


Yo! whats with the Brass Knuckles on the Grille!..Thats just Wack!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

coachvtt said:


> Yo! whats with the Brass Knuckles on the Grille!..Thats just Wack!


Lol, I removed it already. As with most of my appearance mods, they come and go pretty quickly. If it doesnt grow on me right away, I get rid of it.


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

From my archives...but worth sharing.

Seven years ago this week, I said goodbye to my '01 Amulet Red Roadster:








Red was awesome...new in '01, first year on US roads...Quattro, 225, 6-speed...my first brand-new, everything-I-ever-wanted dream car. 
And being a girl driver with long, bright red hair in a unique new red roadster...
Let's just say it was a fun 3 years.
But the lease was up; it was time for Red to go. I hope she found a good next home.


That afternoon I drove this '05 off the showroom floor:








By now--November '04--TTs were more common. 
People weren't stopping me in parking lots asking "what is that?" and that was fine with me. 
I kept my red hair, just toned it down a bit. Imola Yellow is an eyeful on it's own.

The TT is still my everything-I-ever-wanted dream car.

Uni stage 1+, just this year--soooooo much more fun to drive now!
It's like a whole new car all over again.
This one's a keeper.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

:wave:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

she's coming back..with new front..


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

very low! air ride gay rider?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

ahahah no man, convertible+ static are only for professional p-ussy hunter


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

andrewosky said:


> ahahah no man, convertible+ static are only for professional ***** hunter


HAHAHA lmfao! youre killing me!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Morio said:


> :wave:



Wow Looks perfect!

Do you drive with no oil pan?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Morio, nice setup!! lovin it! how do you like the ride.. im starting to miss my coilover/spory feel


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

The bagyards feel as good as my FK Konisports did....:beer: handles extremely well :thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Omg why? You want To became a professional hunter?:laugh:
Your tt is awesome now,don't touch anything
I think feel is much better on coilovers,but air is more comfortable and easy to go everywhere

Ratta is finally done!


----------



## 225ttguy (Sep 19, 2011)

*100% stock*


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone needs to get to work


----------



## 225ttguy (Sep 19, 2011)

i literally just bought it any ideas


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Start with suspension and then wheels exhaust ect.
This is the last pic of the season. She's going away for the winter this weekend.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

god damn she's beautiful


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

@played tt
Look so different ,wow love your tt!
Man,you are a professional puss-y hunter..jaymo's gay rideropcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha someone needs to teach him the ropes. Funny story. I actually got out of a ticket yesterday driving it home from school because the lady officer liked my wheels.


----------



## BBS-Mike (Feb 28, 2009)

Last week at the Nurbergring.


----------



## BBS-Mike (Feb 28, 2009)

BBS-Mike said:


> Last week at the Nurbergring.


Why can't I see my own post?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You tried to post a copy righted image?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Its dead in here. Someone post some new picturesic:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Its dead in here. Someone post some new picturesic:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


>


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol Jaymo saves the day again


----------



## Waxfondler (Nov 10, 2011)

Morio said:


> :wave:


..... wowsers..... wheels.... niiiiiice


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lol Jaymo saves the day again



:laugh:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Last picture before winter mode.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

lookin good chads :thumbup:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So beautiful


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks nice Andrew :beer:

One from yesterdays' shoot..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow I really like that one ben.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*almost done*





































things I did that was a waste of money High Polished the Panzer Plate wrapped the down pipe and 

cat till just about the end then High Polished the muffler and painted black the pipe and arms.... 

Electro Plating the hood hinges and would do it again!! LOL

have about $2000.00 left to go and that is it......

L8R.......


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Neb said:


> Looks nice Andrew :beer:
> 
> One from yesterdays' shoot..


Is that a retractable front license plate frame is see on the bottom of the bumper??


----------



## fredhoule (Feb 6, 2011)

Last photoshoot before winter


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

beeyond said:


> wrapped the down pipe and cat


I wouldn't think this would be a waste to keep the temps down.. at least not in a BT build..



Mantvis said:


> Is that a retractable front license plate frame is see on the bottom of the bumper??


Why yes it is


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

Still in the works but i thought i'd update.

Link to sworn2funphotography photoshoot
http://sworn2funphotography.blogspot.com/2011/10/this-beautiful-audi-tt-belongs-to.html#more


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

^ so so so sick bro :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Car looks nice. p.s. they don't make H&R ultra lows for Quattro though... (unless you have a FWD TT)


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> ^ so so so sick bro :thumbup:


thanks man :beer:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Morio said:


> :wave:


You are the one who inspired me, Going very soon. Are you on coils?










18x7.5 and 18x10 Porsche classic 2 off an 997 as optional equipment in chrome.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

any more pics? I had a set of those Porker wheels but sold them before I got to run them a few years ago..


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Neb said:


> any more pics? I had a set of those Porker wheels but sold them before I got to run them a few years ago..


I assume your talking to me. Yeah I have a few, 4x4 status for a few weeks here still.





































All garage pictures. The car is not going to be used much at all during winter. I have the a6 to play around with 

Can't wait to get it on the ground.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Car is screaming for lowering!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Vstone2262 said:


> You are the one who inspired me, Going very soon. Are you on coils?



looks like you are off to a good start!!!:thumbup::thumbup: I am currently on air but I was on coils before I wanted to be low


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

im already in winter mode.. but i miss the rs's... the ride is so much nicer on stock 17s though


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

noice shot


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Neb said:


> noice shot


thanks man .. 

i put the car up today as a feeler in the classified...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> i put the car up today as a feeler in the classified...


:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> thanks man ..
> 
> i put the car up today as a feeler in the classified...


Lame. TT's are worth nothing these days.. you're better to part it.

I'll give you $1000 CASH for the RS's. You pay for shipping


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll give you $999.99 picked up :laugh:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

I'll give you punch in the face on monday when i will be there ahhahaha!and **** your awesome rs!!
On sunday i'm flying to NY,who want a beer?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bahaha nice Andrew 

Wish I was closer and I'd come down. (I'm 10hrs away in Toronto..)


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

andrewosky said:


> I'll give you punch in the face on monday when i will be there ahhahaha!and **** your awesome rs!!
> On sunday i'm flying to NY,who want a beer?


lol PUNCH IN THE FACE!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Neb said:


> Lame. TT's are worth nothing these days.. you're better to part it.
> 
> I'll give you $1000 CASH for the RS's. You pay for shipping


im down!  lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> im down!  lol


Too late, I just bought my new set of wheels an hour ago


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Beer! Too bad I start work tomorrow


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Neb said:


> Too late, I just bought my new set of wheels an hour ago



pictures or it didnt happen!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Quick somebody needs to post a pic, there arent any on this page!


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

^more please


----------



## maTT_225 (Dec 10, 2011)

just joined up from the UK. some pics of my TTR. not managed to get many pics and the weather isnt very good over here at the moment.

winter mode. a long way to go:





























Matt


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I approve. Great looking car


----------



## maTT_225 (Dec 10, 2011)

thanks. some better pics but before new wheel colour and a couple of updates:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

You fellas across the pond do the TT's so righteously...:thumbup:

It would even be more awesome if you did away with the bimmer logo on the center caps.eace:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

wow next to awsome gti store lucky bloke!
Car looks money:beer:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Matt you are such a ruddy pic WHORE  (Charlie on the TT Forum)

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

maTT_225 said:


> thanks. some better pics but before new wheel colour and a couple of updates:


Now that you posted these I realize I was drooling over your car last week when I was on the TT forum lol. I really need to start posting over there more.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> pictures or it didnt happen!


Nope! But they are 3 Piece and OEM


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

bored so posting another shot:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> Nope! But they are 3 Piece and OEM




it must be speedline... :snowcool:


----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks nice :beer:


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Glad you posted these... I thought about these as well as a set of Land Rover wheels. Just not sure I want to go 19's. 
Looks great!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

a video from a recent g2g


----------



## maTT_225 (Dec 10, 2011)

paullee said:


> You fellas across the pond do the TT's so righteously...:thumbup:
> 
> It would even be more awesome if you did away with the bimmer logo on the center caps.eace:


thanks mate i might try audi logos eventually, but i like the :screwy: looks i get for having bmw wheels 




modstyle said:


> wow next to awsome gti store lucky bloke!
> Car looks money:beer:


thanks. ye awesome is about 15min from me down the motoway. 




CharlieTT said:


> Matt you are such a ruddy pic WHORE  (Charlie on the TT Forum)
> 
> Charlie


hello, nice to see you whoring out the forums to...lol




PLAYED TT said:


> Now that you posted these I realize I was drooling over your car last week when I was on the TT forum lol. I really need to start posting over there more.


ye should post more the tt forum is abit quite for me on there. the ukmkivs.net site was much more busy and better banter. the tt forum doesnt move much. helpful people though most of them.




ILLA NOIZ said:


> Glad you posted these... I thought about these as well as a set of Land Rover wheels. Just not sure I want to go 19's.
> Looks great!


i love 19" on the TT anything smaller seems to be lost in the arches, especially with it so low. i really fancy tyring 20" mulliner wheels next  think they will be perfect in the arches. 19"s are the best size for the TT though :thumbup:


new addition:



audi leathers 4 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


audi leathers 5 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


audi leathers 2 by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

beautiful seats. What are they?


----------



## maTT_225 (Dec 10, 2011)

Neb said:


> beautiful seats. What are they?


thanks, they are porsche 996 savannah sports seats


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Your car keeps getting the better and better


----------



## maTT_225 (Dec 10, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Your car keeps getting the better and better


thank you. will do after winter is over and the v6 bumper goes on with the hardlines and other bits i have planned. 


car pic new seats by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


pics car b&w by matt_mkiv, on Flickr


pic of car by matt_mkiv, on Flickr

eace:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

picture by andrewosky with his iphone


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

winter wheels?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> picture by andrewosky with his iphone


Thanks for reminding me that he was visiting....guess you two will have to go cougar hunting without me


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Nooo playedI wrote on vwvortex about my week in nyc

See on my fb all pics..thanks to all Jaymo and i love your tt


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> Nooo playedI wrote on vwvortex about my week in nyc
> 
> See on my fb all pics..thanks to all Jaymo and i love your tt


Either way.....I missed your visit. When are you coming back?


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

San Francisco mid dec wow:thumbup:
gotta love Cali:beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I miss cali....

but Texas is nice too!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome ^^

Toronto sucks right now.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Frosting up my cars in Portland OR


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

maTT_225 said:


> thanks mate i might try audi logos eventually, but i like the :screwy: looks i get for having bmw wheels
> 
> thanks. ye awesome is about 15min from me down the motoway.
> 
> ...


if i was to put seats with out airbagsm would it be possible to disable the light?
btw looks good :thumbup:


----------



## DCB070 (Dec 25, 2011)

this is my beauty, guys!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DCB070 said:


> this is my beauty, guys!!


want to trade bumpers?


----------



## DCB070 (Dec 25, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> want to trade bumpers?


not trade. just buy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DCB070 said:


> not trade. just buy


Do I get free shipping?:laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Do I get free shipping?:laugh:


Free Shipping to my homeland anytime! 

DCB- Sveikas!


----------



## DCB070 (Dec 25, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Free Shipping to my homeland anytime!
> 
> DCB- Sveikas!


sveikas jei taip sakai
kaip LUGANAI chicagoj laikosi?:thumbup::thumbdown::laugh:


----------



## DCB070 (Dec 25, 2011)

and for those who can't speak our lingo: it's just a general chit-chat
(like- how's the weather and all that):laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## DCB070 (Dec 25, 2011)

hosting images

that's how we were last summer


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Clean!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Chicago Winter....


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

andrewosky said:


> Clean!


nice! :thumbup:

whats the front and the rear final offset?
it looks perfect! eace:


----------



## DCB070 (Dec 25, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Chicago Winter....


don't they teach you to reverse park


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

MeizelTT said:


> nice! :thumbup:
> 
> whats the front and the rear final offset?
> it looks perfect! eace:


 thanks
she looks a jeep on the rear..it's a strange parking:laugh:

mm i'm not sure, i try a lot offset ..9,25 et 10 or 12 and 9.75j et 17 or 18...


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

andrewosky said:


> thanks
> she looks a jeep on the rear..it's a strange parking:laugh:
> 
> mm i'm not sure, i try a lot offset ..9,25 et 10 or 12 and 9.75j et 17 or 18...



You should know the current offset! 

HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

Happy New Year :snowcool:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

happy new year eace:eace:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy New Year.....


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Me like polished things.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*seal everything in Shine Seal Kit*

use water or light detergent wipe off and dry with clean terry cloth.....

never any problems 6 months now 

DID: intake manifold / charge pipe / valve cover / dipstick / throttle body cover / windshield washer cap / as it can take heat up to 750 degrees F oh! forgot belly pan "PANZER"

yeah.....


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

just because im bored...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh yeah


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

bklnstunt718 said:


> just because im bored...











:heart: best wheels man


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

andrewosky said:


> :heart: best wheels man


I LOVE IT! 
Thanks man!!!


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Finally on air!
Only the front for now!
With universal aerosport + strut!





























wheels 7.5x17, tires 225/45, spacer 16mm...Now I have to fine tune why I can get so much more! more low! I have plenty of room to get off!


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

how big are those rims ??

tire size ?

hope you use Shine Seal on those wheels.

 look great.....


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

18x8 215/40 tyres ,final offset et15 front, et5 rear, protected with the two coats of Poor boys wheel sealant


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow I like that:thumbup:


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

mariustt said:


> 18x8 215/40 tyres ,final offset et15 front, et5 rear, protected with the two coats of Poor boys wheel sealant


Very Nice

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

mariustt said:


>


Quoted for awesomeness.


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

someone buy me


----------



## Waxfondler (Nov 10, 2011)

andrewosky said:


> Clean!


duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude. love the stance. 

amazing photos


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Waxfondler said:


> duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude. love the stance.
> 
> amazing photos


agree 100%.. so much better in person!


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

More pics of the eye lids, please


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not digging the eyelids. Should have done a böser hood.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

$20 - eyelids
$1200 - boser


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Not digging the eyelids. Should have done a böser hood.





Neb said:


> $20 - eyelids
> $1200 - boser


waste of a good $20.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> waste of a good $20.


yes


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

has anyone even done a bozer on a TT? ive only seen photoshoped ones. i think the lids look good


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

There's a black TT floating around that has one done. Looks awesome.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> There's a black TT floating around that has one done. Looks awesome.


Yeah it was white then had a color change. I believe there was a thread on them


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Luis92 said:


> has anyone even done a bozer on a TT? ive only seen photoshoped ones. i think the lids look good


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

Mantvis said:


>


you da best man... u did it


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Boser of the TT above, is horrible.:facepalm:
The Eyelids, no comment!

this is my TT with Boser ..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Sigh. That looks amazing. Are you able to post some close up shots of where it meets up with the headlight? Also maybe a side profile shot of the front of the car?


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Neb said:


> Sigh. That looks amazing. Are you able to post some close up shots of where it meets up with the headlight? Also maybe a side profile shot of the front of the car?



You mean this?
I must still adjust the headlight.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Perfect thanks :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## mkvsfl (Jun 8, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Now that you posted these I realize I was drooling over your car last week when I was on the TT forum lol. I really need to start posting over there more.


What are the specs on those wheels? Looks very neat and clean. Love it !!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Whos wheels? Mine or his?


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

i was looking on my car, but how did you manage to clear the hood over the headlight and bumper, as hood sits flush with the front?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lots of body work


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

i only have eyelids cause my lens is cracked and i cant find any replacement ones, and i dont know anyone in my country who could do a boser bonnett properly


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

JamaicanTT said:


> i only have eyelids cause my lens is cracked and i cant find any replacement ones, and i dont know anyone in my country who could do a boser bonnett properly


Which Lens do you need? I have a spare.


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

passenger side


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

*mkvsfl *

I have at front 8x18 225/35 and rear 9x18 225/35...


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

giostt said:


> You mean this?
> I must still adjust the headlight.



Wow! that's really a perfect boser!
:sly:...mmmmmm..oh! but it's my ex boser!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

(hi everyone..i'm a GiosTT friend from Italy)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi:wave:. Go make another one and then give it to me please


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Yea..no problem..give me your address..
..i send you two..one spare.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

P a i n said:


> Wow! that's really a perfect boser!
> :sly:...mmmmmm..oh! but it's my ex boser!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> (hi everyone..i'm a GiosTT friend from Italy)


 Big P A I N! 
eheheh one of the most beautiful creations! all calculated in detail!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

P a i n said:


> Yea..no problem..give me your address..
> ..i send you two..one spare.
> 
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 Perfect!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Finally got my wedding photos. Let my best man drive the TT while we were ins the Bentley.. Plus some other friends cars too...


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

^NICE!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

totally. that boser is titties.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Finally got my wedding photos. Let my best man drive the TT while we were ins the Bentley.. Plus some other friends cars too...


 That's awesome


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

a few TT's at Wörthersee 2011 ic:


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That first one looks familiar.....and tell the one with pink wheels he needs to sell his....he's cramping my style yo:sly:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

meh. 

What's up with this one's top corners on the windshield?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyway looks like they rounded them off


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> meh.
> 
> What's up with this one's top corners on the windshield?





PLAYED TT said:


> Anyway looks like they rounded them off


 It looks more like a glare from the sun to me?  

Or is that just me? :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Could be but that looks like a fairly sharp like for a sun reflection on glass with that much curvature. I'm not ruling that out tho.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm not ruling that out tho.


 No. You rule that out right _now_.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Eye eye captain!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

patje007 said:


> a few TT's at Wörthersee 2011 ic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The polished cage is the tits


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

patje007 said:


>


 Those seats!!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

ahahah I love Worthersee! 
tt is more low now


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

bklnstunt718 said:


>


 :heart:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

i love this pic from last Worthersee


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## aTTenzione (Aug 18, 2009)

Neb said:


>


 what bumper is that??


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> i love this pic from last Worthersee


 So perfect


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

andrewosky said:


> i love this pic from last Worthersee


 Looks good but you look cold :laugh:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Thanks guys.oh yes,it was cold during night and too hot in the day 

I miss worth this year..i cant go


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

andrewosky said:


> i love this pic from last Worthersee


 looks amazing because i took the picture


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> looks amazing because i took the picture


 I believe it:beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> I believe it:beer:


 lol thanks


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> lol thanks


 Anytime :thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

shah gay riders!! 

guys send me your best pics if you want TT on rubbe.it( new site)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> shah gay riders!!
> 
> guys send me your best pics if you want TT on rubbe.it( new site)


 I wish I had a good picture so I could. I will come spring time. Also I will be lower then


----------



## davemk1 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Here's mine.*

Old pics from a year ago, but the best ones I have.


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

hihihihi the air *****!!!!:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Still looks good though


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Saw this car while browsing on the interweb. 
I thought it was pretty cool looking


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

love the wheels


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

^ Love the rims


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

3 piece twists fap fap fap


----------



## vincephan (May 11, 2011)

Sup guys! I'm new to the forum although I've been registered for awhile already. I finally picked up a TT. For those of you who may know of him, this is Chris Garcia's old show TT. The car used to be purple and was featured in quite a few magazines and won a couple car show competitions back in the earlier half of 2000. 

I picked up the car from him after it sat for a couple of years because he didn't have time for it any longer. I've known Chris for around 15 years of my life and he let the car go for a very, very attractive price. I had to pick it up. 

Here are the pics. 

















The car is a lot more "Show" than "go" but it isn't a slacker by any means. I have a GT28R installed but the car isn't tuned yet. Once I get bigger injectors, it'll be the first thing I do. 

Expect to see the car to change in the near future. I'm more of a function > form guy so I'll have a lot of work ahead of me if I plan on taking this TT in another direction. Anyhow, hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I like that color, but please tell me you plan on changing those horrible looking side skirts as well:thumbup:


----------



## vincephan (May 11, 2011)

I really didn't like those skirts when I first picked it up but they're growing on me. The car definitely looks a bit better in person though. 

I might try for a different kit after I fix all the things that need to be fixed. I'm more focused on maintenance and power than anything else at this point. Thanks for the feedback though! I highly appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

vincephan said:


> Sup guys! I'm new to the forum although I've been registered for awhile already. I finally picked up a TT. For those of you who may know of him, this is Chris Garcia's old show TT. The car used to be purple and was featured in quite a few magazines and won a couple car show competitions back in the earlier half of 2000.
> 
> I picked up the car from him after it sat for a couple of years because he didn't have time for it any longer. I've known Chris for around 15 years of my life and he let the car go for a very, very attractive price. I had to pick it up.
> 
> ...


 What kind of rims are on the TT?? I kinda like that design. 

ALSO. Being a whore to be the first pic on the page! :laugh:


----------



## vincephan (May 11, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> What kind of rims are on the TT?? I kinda like that design.


 The rims are custom made by a company called "J-Line". They're forged one-offs. According to Chris, I have the only set in the world in that size.  I will be selling them in the near future since they're 20"... which is way too big for me. I think I might be picking up some Forgestar F14's instead.


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

I have put the sound-absorbing fabric..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> 3 piece twists fap fap fap


hells yes.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

my last pics with car no clean:banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So nice:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks awesome.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

andrewosky said:


> my last pics with car no clean:banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


>


Rofl. That's great


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

quattro taps, no waiting. 










cheers.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Andre

Is this seatbelt black? Or red?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

pic from the cottage yo!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

shah thanks guys, love you:laugh::thumb up:
@ian my seatbelts are oem, baseball color..if you see them black because they are dirty(it's not easy clean them)


Ben yellow headlight??i want it


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Rofl. That's great


me and charlie share the same birthday


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

For realz?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> For realz?


sept 3rd


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You both have me by 20 days


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi guys :wave:

That's the last setup of my toy..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice steering wheel


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

andrewosky said:


> shah thanks guys, love you:laugh::thumb up:
> @ian my seatbelts are oem, baseball color..if you see them black because they are dirty(it's not easy clean them)
> 
> 
> Ben yellow headlight??i want it


I need to install my baseball seatbelts too.. they look almost redish though so I've held off but yours look awesome.

And yellow headlight film from ebay that's super crappy. Won't show you a close up pic. Should have bought lamin-x. Just there to protect the lenses over winter


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Neb said:


> I need to install my baseball seatbelts too.. they look almost redish though so I've held off but yours look awesome.
> 
> And yellow headlight film from ebay that's super crappy. Won't show you a close up pic. Should have bought lamin-x. Just there to protect the lenses over winter


This night i'll make a new shot of mine! The color is same a baseball seat

Please post a pics of your front TT with yellow film on headlight..i want it


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll try to take a better one tonight after I wash it.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Wow that steering wheel is dope!


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

30,5cm diameter..Playstation steering wheel :laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

bklnstunt718 said:


> Wow that steering wheel is dope!


x2 



P a i n said:


> 30,5cm diameter..Playstation steering wheel :laugh:


nice work!!! I love it!!!ic:ic::beer:


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys..interior parts are all "homemade"..


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

clean man!!! nice work!!!!ic:ic: you need some baller wheels now!


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Ahahha..noooo,stop wheels..i changed 16 wheels on TT..and i think these are the last..


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

P A I N, that definitely is the nicest TT interior I've seen! Very classy modifications. I've never seen a black interior looks good.


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

nice interior. What seats are those?


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Home made..i modified the original seats to maintain Audi plastics,heating and airbag.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

P a i n said:


> Home made..i modified the original seats to maintain Audi plastics,heating and airbag.



perfecTT! :thumbup:


----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

P a i n you've got some serious skills man.
Very envious of that steering wheel. Want. You should sell them. Please?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Im going to go find a spare steering wheel and give it a try. I have a guy that can weld and bend anything!! After all that I will just get it leather wrapped! :laugh:

I will start calling junk yards in the morning :laugh:


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

I responded to your private messages 


Some previous configurations..


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

TT the best around, always said!


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

MR PAIN
that ride is stealth:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

More pics of this setup? Looks really nice.


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

I have a few pictures of that setup,because i sold the wheels after finishing works on them..


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

So clean :thumbup:


----------



## michealtheworm (Jan 28, 2012)

SO SO SEXY! Im jealous


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

i want!


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey thanks guys :beer:

..if you are interested in,i open a topic with photos of various "work in progress" (body,interior,airride,...)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes please make a thread and post as many pictures as you can!


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Yea,no problema..but where?..i dont know your forum structure..

..all pictures?..i have about 1500 photos of all TT configurations and "works in progress" :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

On the main page of the MKI TT forum there will be a blue button that says "start new thread". Click on that and make a title and then the rest is like making a post. That will give you an entire thread to post anything you would like. I have a build thread that shows all the progress I have made with my car from the time I bought it until my most current mods. You should do something along those lines and post a few pictures from each stage the car was at. I am looking forward to seeing more pictures of your car!


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Ok..i begin selecting photos..:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

P a i n said:


> Ok..i begin selecting photos..:laugh::laugh::laugh:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Couple pics from my wedding day back at the end of Oct. Mine's on the left.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> Couple pics from my wedding day back at the end of Oct. Mine's on the left.



F###king LOW... :thumbup:


----------



## kealaka'ihanohano (Apr 8, 2010)

Couple pics from HI:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

^^^ got any side shots?



Neb said:


> Couple pics from my wedding day back at the end of Oct. Mine's on the left.


Are you sure your on the left?? i thought your were in the middle.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Audiguy84 said:


> ^^^ got any side shots?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure your on the left?? i thought your were in the middle.


 copy & paste > me


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

Some previous configurations..



what kind of wheels are these ?

what are the specs ?


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Lamborghini style in anodized bronze..8.5x18 all around..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes. That's awesome


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Yes..i liked that setup..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

P a i n said:


> Yes..i liked that setup..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



That setup looked awesome, love the bronze
Are they Rotiforms? what tyre size were you running ?


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

Absolutely no..i dislike Rotiform quality (exept forged wheels).


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

P a i n said:


> Absolutely no..i dislike Rotiform quality (exept forged wheels).


what kind were they then ?

what tire size ?


----------



## P a i n (Jan 22, 2012)

I had found them on Ebay.de..i think









..tire is 215/35/18 on 8.5" all around.


----------



## rend_rus (Jan 20, 2009)

*some TT pics from Russia *










Winter track 




















Autoexotica 2012 Audi TT club Russia


----------



## kealaka'ihanohano (Apr 8, 2010)

Bigger pics from Hawaii:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

ahah more pics please...tt with lots of stckers or murales


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> ahah more pics please...tt with lots of stckers or murales


Yes they intrigue me as wellopcorn:


----------



## rend_rus (Jan 20, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yes they intrigue me as wellopcorn:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow thats cool. Also looks like a US spec TT compared to the rest


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Slowly getting back to my summer setup. Still need to take the rear perches out.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I dont think you will clear that bridge! 

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome. Was thinking about getting my setup ready soon too. There's zero snow here and it's been above zero for a while...


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

dirty TT


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*heres some quick snaps*


----------



## swallowtail1975 (Oct 11, 2009)

Did a photoshoot @Rotterdam..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks real nice :beer:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

^^^ waiting to see your car with the new wheels Neb.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah Ben. Thanks to global warming spring came 2 months early. Now throw the twists on


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Goooooorrrrrgeous. Wow. I need a 3.2 bumper and my wheels so badly!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah Ben. Thanks to global warming spring came 2 months early. Now throw the twists on


I still need to clean them up haha. Soon though..


----------



## VforDUBBIN (Aug 27, 2011)

thought i should share my TT. iv been lurking around wanting a TT and i finally got one!


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

red one on rota looks very nice..
more low and stance will be perfect!!!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Who would ever think this gay rider owns such a beautiful tt?









andrewosky tends to pop out of closets with a mustache..... :facepalm::what::screwy::thumbdown::sly:











andrewosky said:


> my last pics with car no clean:banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha and the truth comes out:laugh:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Aahah Omg,my face Is too white like as zoombie
We was very drunk ahahahah:laugh:
Fantastic week:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

ahhaha..translate( i have roadworthy)..you know that i can't run these wheels in italia..they are 17,but too wide:roll eyes:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Looks super clean =)


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

andrewosky clean as always :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Well my girl was able to grab one crappy iphone pic of my car at the show today!

Hopefully I will have a photo shoot soon and get some real pictures with the Canon SLR :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks man


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

few pictures from yesterday


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Thanks guys,love you!

The last blue tts are very nice! 1.8skeet your look is very fresh!!
Mariustt your super rs are originals? Love them


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm beginning to love that color


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

today...
very dusty after the winter break :snowcool:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

andrewosky said:


> Thanks guys,love you!
> 
> The last blue tts are very nice! 1.8skeet your look is very fresh!!
> Mariustt your super rs are originals? Love them


Thanks man :thumbup: 

Mariustt love the car man!

MeizelTT looks clean to me man 



PLAYED TT said:


> I'm beginning to love that color


It's a great color to love :heart:


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

cheers :thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

went to a meeting today and spotted this one:













































And allot of other stuff if you interested in vw
http://s1062.photobucket.com/albums/t492/peter0139/mwm 04-03-2012/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ28


----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

peter139 said:


> went to a meeting today and spotted this one


Holy hell those giant wheels make those brakes look tiny X_X


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow I agree^


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Me and my friend Ale!
Ale has the 8.5x19" with 225/35, I 8/9x18" whit 225/35.

I must lower to 1" at least on the rear axle.


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

man everyday people are just raising the bar:thumbup:
Cars look great:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

modstyle said:


> man everyday people are just raising the bar:thumbup:
> Cars look great:beer:


:beer::beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm about to make some changes. Wanted to throw these up.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm about to make some changes. Wanted to throw this one up here.


Ooh, Whatcha gunna do? :sly:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> Ooh, Whatcha gunna do? :sly:


A little color..

Maybe even a LOT of color..


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> A little color..
> 
> Maybe even a LOT of color..


Are you loosing the black?!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Well I stopped on the Parkway and took a few pics today I hope you like :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

very nice. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So shiny!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb said:


> very nice. :beer:





PLAYED TT said:


> So shiny!


Thanks Fellas :thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thanks Fellas :thumbup:


Awesome work on the stance/wheels. The 19s really give it a totally different feel than most TTs. 

Almost feels like a Mk2.

Great work!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> Are you loosing the black?!


Not sure I'm going that far. Maybe..


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Lunch Pics!!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

idwurks said:


> Awesome work on the stance/wheels. The 19s really give it a totally different feel than most TTs.
> 
> Almost feels like a Mk2.
> 
> Great work!


Thanks man I really appreciate it!! I was trying to stand out, but keep it clean and classic :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

warranty225cpe said:


> Not sure I'm going that far. Maybe..


No more black 



giostt said:


> Lunch Pics!!


Nice!


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

sexy


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

mariustt said:


> sexy


Thanks man!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Snapped a pic while leaving work the other day


----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

mariustt said:


> sexy


I currently have an 08 MKV R32, and have really only been looking at the newer TT's, but man, I just have to say - I have fallen in love with the looks of your TT!!!!!!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Harry_Krishna said:


> I currently have an 08 MKV R32, and have really only been looking at the newer TT's, but man, I just have to say - I have fallen in love with the looks of your TT!!!!!!


Thanks man that means a lot!! I have fallen in love with it all over again 

:heart: R32's


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thanks man that means a lot!! I have fallen in love with it all over again
> 
> :heart: R32's


Well, let's just say, YOUR CAR is now the wallpaper on my Android phone!!!!! I just love how your car looks, and the color is my favorite. If you ever want to sell it,...... Or maybe swap someday, please let me know. Not totally sure if I would do that, but would think really hard on it.

PM me with what mods you installed, if you could? When I get a real job, and money again, I would like to get back into SCCA SOLO II (autox) and time trials again. So the type of mods in compliance of the class rules is important to me. Thanks


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Harry_Krishna said:


> Well, let's just say, YOUR CAR is now the wallpaper on my Android phone!!!!! I just love how your car looks, and the color is my favorite. If you ever want to sell it,...... Or maybe swap someday, please let me know. Not totally sure if I would do that, but would think really hard on it.
> 
> PM me with what mods you installed, if you could? When I get a real job, and money again, I would like to get back into SCCA SOLO II (autox) and time trials again. So the type of mods in compliance of the class rules is important to me. Thanks


That's awesome man!! I can send you some high res pics if you want! I still have a lot I want to do to it so I don't know if I want to sell it at this point :laugh:. I will PM you my parts list and what I have done to the interior and exterior :thumbup:


----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> That's awesome man!! I can send you some high res pics if you want! I still have a lot I want to do to it so I don't know if I want to sell it at this point :laugh:. I will PM you my parts list and what I have done to the interior and exterior :thumbup:


Cool, yes please.

Sent you my info in pm, so won't clog this thread up.

And to the rest of you folks, FWIW, this .:R32 owner loves TT'S!!!!! 

And this is why I love your blue TT. 










And my old car










And one of my most favorite pics!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Those are some awesome pics!

Love the R32 :thumbup:


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

side and rear profile shots?


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

Neb said:


> side and rear profile shots?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Is that a TTRS spoiler?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Gave it a wash, claybar, polish, and wax today.


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

mine went into the body shop yesturday for repair from the drunk driver..... i love that blue tt. and the one slammed on bags... gives me so many ideas for mine


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

chads said:


> Gave it a wash, claybar, polish, and wax today.


Did you raise the rear?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Neb said:


> Did you raise the rear?


For winter I went back to the FK rear spring and perch. I just haven't got around to putting the Afco spring back in. I still need to lower the front also.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Neb said:


> side and rear profile shots?


 got bigger sideskirts in from Germany where I got this front bumper fron and 9.5 wide rims, ill take more pics and post em soon. I think I got one side pic


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Are you missing an exhaust tip or is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*hey..car looks awesome!!!*

Hey man didn't I sell you that votex kit back in day?....lol... 





1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Well I stopped on the Parkway and took a few pics today I hope you like :thumbup:


----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Are you missing an exhaust tip or is it supposed to be like that?


  < lol


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

...new rear...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

smooth ass. Euro tails or the sticker?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

New wheels be on next weekend


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> smooth ass. Euro tails or the sticker?


 ...removed the spoiler...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

crappy after detail blackberry-facebook-vortex photo


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> crappy after detail blackberry-facebook-vortex photo


 I hate you so much. :heart:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> I hate you so much. :heart:


 :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I can sense the jealousy :laugh:


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice weather so it was bath time.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Mantvis said:


> New wheels be on next weekend


 Can't wait man!! 



Neb said:


> crappy after detail blackberry-facebook-vortex photo


 Well done Sir looks fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Mantvis said:


> New wheels be on next weekend


 WHATS UP WITH THAT SKATE BOARD?? :what:


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

Neb said:


> crappy after detail blackberry-facebook-vortex photo


 
stunning :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)




----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Looking very nice Benjamin, very nice indeed, some of my fave wheels of all time. 

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice rack Jimmy


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Nice rack Jimmy


  

I knew you'd say something... can't deny i liked the setup you had. it's gotten a lot of use dragging stuff back from Ikea :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

CharlieTT said:


> Looking very nice Benjamin, very nice indeed, some of my fave wheels of all time.
> 
> Charlie


 Thanks Charlie :beer:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> WHATS UP WITH THAT SKATE BOARD?? :what:


 idk lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> I knew you'd say something... can't deny i liked the setup you had. it's gotten a lot of use dragging stuff back from Ikea :laugh:


 Oh it's very useful. Especially for lumber


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

@Ben LOVE THEM:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Show season is so close.....you guys need to start posting more pictures and light a fire under my ass so I can get my car back together!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Show season is so close.....you guys need to start posting more pictures and light a fire under my ass so I can get my car back together!


 
back together? weak  

my TT was dailyed all winter... and a comment on a previous post... not lumber-lumber, but said ikea "lumber" :beer:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

That must be a heavy box to fully compress your suspension.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn winters for making cars all dirty


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

chads said:


> That must be a heavy box to fully compress your suspension.


 LOL, box gave him a dual-exhaust errection too.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Thought I'd post quick pic with my phone since I haven't been around for a while. Gotta love SD winters :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

nice


----------



## Volante 8 (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Needs moar low ^^ but looks good


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

M-Power M3 said:


>


low enough


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Is that on bags?

Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

1fast2liter said:


> Is that on bags?
> 
> Miss spelled words courtesy Motorola electrify via tapatalk


Yes, anytime you see a TT hugging the ground it is most likely on bags. TT aren't able to get super low on coilovers alone, especially the rear of a quattro. 

Trixx's is also bagged(the blue one a few posts up). 


Lots of good looking TTs on this page(Ok well, it was this page until I posted this message(How about, "Lots of good looking TTs on the previous page"))


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

My cars needs more low.  Racing season starts tomorrow, can't wait. Been working on getting my kart ready all day.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Did some spring cleaning...


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Looks great! I ws really considering those wheels what I was looking. They were just never in stock. 

You should also post one of those pictures in the TT Game Thread and make a new request to kep it moving. Neb made the last request, TT on th beach.


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

I Sell ​​my Boser/bad look. Change project.
someone could be of concerned??

Send me a PM.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I forget, where are you located again?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Not on this side of the pond, i know that.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah I would buy it in a heartbeat if shipping wasn't a million dollars


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

In ITALY!!

I must inform me about the cost of shipping. I Will update soon.


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

The cost of Boser = $800
The cost of shipping = $280


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish I had the money


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Quick Phone Pics


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I wish I had the money


Unfortunately I have paid this amount. The expedition also affects a lot.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Quick Phone Pics


Looks great! Did you recently get wheels?

Car is coming along nicely.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Mantvis said:


> Quick Phone Pics


Montey car is looking sick man! opcorn: I think waterfest is in your future :laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)




----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Montey car is looking sick man! opcorn: I think waterfest is in your future :laugh:





chads said:


> Looks great! Did you recently get wheels?
> 
> Car is coming along nicely.


Thanks heh
Yeah got the wheels couple months ago from *1.8 skeet skeet* then i refinished them, waited for tires, and then found out that i needed spacers lol

Idk about the waterfest tho! I really wanna go, but idk if anyone will want to come with me. and 1800miles alone is hellla boring lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

and Jersey SUCKS BALLS to drive in.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

trixx said:


>


Looks nice Jimmy


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> and Jersey SUCKS BALLS to drive in.


This^


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

neb said:


> and jersey sucks balls to drive in.


oh my god yes it does!!....


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Quick Phone Pics
> 
> http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/7818/dsc0087gy.jpg[IMG]
> 
> ...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

mariustt said:


> Nikon D50


And I thought I needed to upgrade:laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

mariustt said:


> don't lie, pictures was taken with the Nikon D50


not a lie, the pics look worse than my phone cameras.. :sly:


----------



## AlaskaTT (Oct 19, 2011)

Some pics from the first days of spring in Alaska.



















Nevermore quoth the Raven.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)




----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

trixx said:


>


Nice. Plain and simple. I like.


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

Love it


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

mariustt;
Love it :P[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Your car is awesome BTW, I always like what you do with it.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Trixx, soooo clean!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Mantvis said:


>


I'm not normally a fan of aftermarket bumpers but you really do pull that off well. :beer:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

chads said:


>



Love the stance of your car.:thumbup:

What are the specs on the wheels? I thought I read that you are on vmaxx up front and afco in the rear?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Love the stance of your car.:thumbup:
> 
> What are the specs on the wheels? I thought I read that you are on vmaxx up front and afco in the rear?


Thanks man. 

Wheels are 18x9.5 et34 with 20f and 25r spacers. Tires are Falken 912, 225 /40

FK Streetlines all the way down with Afco rear spring, adjustable collars taken out. 

Little bouncy and rubs a bit in the front when I turn or hit a big bump in the road.


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

nice wheels


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

^^^Nice do you do photography or did you do a photoshoot?


----------



## alby7781 (Jun 24, 2010)

V2 Managment with Air Lift Rear Bags and Front Struts on 04 QC


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

alby7781 said:


> V2 Managment with Air Lift Rear Bags and Front Struts on 04 QC



looks great but your front still looks like it's being hung up somewhere...

either on your tires or you're not notched yet... notching makes a huge difference :thumbup:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

There are getting to be so many nice cars on here!!


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

peter139 said:


>


Beautiful! The hard top and the lights look killer!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

get the front a bit lower.. perhaps a frame notch


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

havent whored her in a while..
got a carwash the other day at this new hand wash place by my friends shop..


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

chads said:


> ^^^Nice do you do photography or did you do a photoshoot?


Did a shoot with my buddy :thumbup:


----------



## alby7781 (Jun 24, 2010)

trixx said:


> looks great but your front still looks like it's being hung up somewhere...
> 
> either on your tires or you're not notched yet... notching makes a huge difference :thumbup:


Yea I just put them on a week ago, notching is going to be done soon.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Static > Bags. That is all.


----------



## alby7781 (Jun 24, 2010)

agreed it looks good static, but i have a quattro i cannot achieve desired ride height, for arguments sake, i love being able to lift over rocky roads and speed bumps.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Neb said:


> Static > Bags. That is all.



ben, you just jelly


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> ben, you just jelly


shhh


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Bags= gay rider =jaymoopcorn:

Red and yellow tts are beautiful:thumbup:look are different,love them!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

mine


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

lol


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

andrewosky said:


> Bags= gay rider =jaymoopcorn:


andrea gay ryder??? ahah yes yes!


this andrea when he's not driving his tt


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Put the coils on a few days ago. Waiting for my porsche rims to be done at powder.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> andrea gay ryder??? ahah yes yes!
> 
> 
> this andrea when he's not driving his tt


 Bahahahaa


----------



## scoTT. (Jul 18, 2011)

bklnstunt718 said:


> havent whored her in a while..
> got a carwash the other day at this new hand wash place by my friends shop..


 what wheels are these???


----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

scoTT. said:


> what wheels are these???


 Rotiform NUE


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> havent whored her in a while..
> got a carwash the other day at this new hand wash place by my friends shop..


 Jaymo I hate you. That is all


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Jaymo I hate you. That is all


 i love you bro 
only because you're fascinated with cougars


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Detailed the TT yesterday since a potential buyer was looking at it. Then decided to clean up my Z4 too.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Boo for selling the TT. Why did you list it?


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

does it rub at the front ?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> i love you bro
> only because you're fascinated with cougars


 Hell yeah h20 we will go cougar hunting for sure! :beer:


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

mariustt said:


> does it rub at the front ?


 Only when I turn or hit a bump. 

I rolled my fenders the other day and that helped a little bit, but not much. The fender has shaved a little bit off my tire.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

You bought a Z4 huh... figured you would have gotten a E46 M3 vert. If you have any BMW questions hit me up ( I'm a BMW TECH)


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Neb said:


> Boo for selling the TT. Why did you list it?


 Not sure what you mean lol 



Audiguy84 said:


> You bought a Z4 huh... figured you would have gotten a E46 M3 vert. If you have any BMW questions hit me up ( I'm a BMW TECH)


 I don't like the M3 verts or any verts that aren't roadsters. I've had an 06 M3 coupe before though and it was an epic car (sold it for personal reasons). This is personally my 4th BMW and my family has had plenty. The z4 feels so much more solid than the TT. Plus I'm always going to be a bias BMW driver LOL


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

^^^:thumbup: Either you lowered from the last time you posted or the coils settled in, but it looks good.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

not bad:beer:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Coils settled a bit I believe. I did not think I would actually get this low with FK streetlines that were not really modified besides taking the rear "small" collar off. I still have the perch/spring holder. 

I have some 2pc BBS porsche classic II wheels that are taken apart and getting powdered on the 21st and be here by the 28th. I need to order a new thicker rear spacer because I was using a spacer + an adapter and I did not feel that secure using that set up. 

Cannot wait for 10" wide rear wheels and a little poke. I have a show in June so I want to get most of the little things sorted and set for that. 

A PS of what the wheels will kind of look like:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

^ To everyone above you guys have beautiful cars opcorn: 

I went and took some pictures of my car and my buddies car. Hope you guys like :thumbup: 
































































Sorry for so many pics I shot over 250 of them :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Your TT is dead on. :beer:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Genuinely one of the nicest and cleanest TTs around man. Very well done, Skeet skeet. :thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

yo skeet skeet... clean tt


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

That blue coupe is perfect. Any pics of the 3 series behind it? Both are so simple and clean. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice:thumbup:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

looks great! :beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb said:


> Your TT is dead on. :beer:


 Thanks man I wanted it as clean as yours :thumbup: 



Tempes_TT said:


> Genuinely one of the nicest and cleanest TTs around man. Very well done, Skeet skeet. :thumbup:


 Thanks man its been a work in progress but I think im close :beer: 



bklnstunt718 said:


> yo skeet skeet... clean tt


 Thanks man:beer: 



M-Power M3 said:


> That blue coupe is perfect. Any pics of the 3 series behind it? Both are so simple and clean. :beer:


 Thanks bud....I will post one or two right under this post for you 



PLAYED TT said:


> Very nice:thumbup:


 Thanks bro...Can't wait to see more pics of yours opcorn: 



zak2006 said:


> looks great! :beer:


 Thanks dude it means a lot :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

M-Power M3 said:


> Any pics of the 3 series behind it?


 Here are a few pics of my friends 2009 335i M-Sport :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not bad but needs more low IMO


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

It has KW coils and I keep telling him he needs another 1/2 inch but he says he's happy....So I don't know haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> It has KW coils and I keep telling him he needs another 1/2 inch but he says he's happy....So I don't know haha


 That would look way better.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> That would look way better.


 I just sent hime the link to the forum and I told him other people agree and that he needs to drop it as soon as he gets out of class haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha nice


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

hey guys, check out the video i shot for my friend pat... wish i can make one on my tt sometime soon lol 
https://vimeo.com/40207646


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

bklnstunt718 said:


> hey guys, check out the video i shot for my friend pat... wish i can make one on my tt sometime soon lol
> https://vimeo.com/40207646


 Thats an awesome video! Makes me miss my jetta :thumbup:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

bklnstunt718 said:


> hey guys, check out the video i shot for my friend pat... wish i can make one on my tt sometime soon lol
> https://vimeo.com/40207646


 That was killer! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow that's sweet


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thats an awesome video! Makes me miss my jetta :thumbup:





zak2006 said:


> That was killer! :thumbup:





PLAYED TT said:


> Wow that's sweet


 
Thanks guys! he's got such a sweet ride


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I concur


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Come on people post more pictures


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> ^ To everyone above you guys have beautiful cars opcorn:
> 
> I went and took some pictures of my car and my buddies car. Hope you guys like :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Blue TT is nice:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Come on people post more pictures


This.

I have nothing to contribute though. I'm still back on winter wheels :thumbdown:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Why? Is it still cold up there?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Come on people post more pictures


If I post any more pictures people are going to start hating me :laugh:



chads said:


> Blue TT is nice:thumbup:


Thanks man! I love your red one :thumbup:



Neb said:


> This.
> 
> I have nothing to contribute though. I'm still back on winter wheels :thumbdown:


 Please tell me there is nothing wrong with the Porsche rims


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Why? Is it still cold up there?


Need to buy new tires for the rear so it puts the OD back in spec.


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

A few night shots. I'll properly HDR these on my work machine hopefully soon.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

wow that osir ring is bright!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Sent from HTC Evo 3D


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

new wheels ...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice. What size?


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

ya what are the specs? i dont think they were made even in 5x100... 

but they will look sick on a tt


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

thnx , there are 5/100 (8,5x18') 

Bought them new on ebay Germany :heart:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

patje007 said:


> thnx , there are 5/100 (8,5x18')
> 
> Bought them new on ebay Germany :heart:


 Very nice. 



Forty-six and 2 said:


>


 That looks like the track from Need For Speed 1.. where you cut through the mountains.. (or maybe it was NFS 2 where you could chase people with the cop car...)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Def NFS 1. I remember the horrible graphics :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

NFS3 actually! ahaha


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Neb said:


> NFS3 actually! ahaha


 hahaha!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

patje007 said:


> thnx , there are 5/100 (8,5x18')
> 
> Bought them new on ebay Germany :heart:


 you're my hero... post more pics. im waiting for this !!!!!!opcorn: 




Neb said:


> NFS3 actually! ahaha


 
hahah i was totally thinking this too.. awesome..:thumbup:


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

and the "old" wheels ...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> NFS3 actually! ahaha


 Regardless still horrible graphics :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

patje007 said:


> those look good...
> 
> are you going to change the color ?


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

no , these ones staying silver , i'm not gonna paint brandnew wheels ...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cant wait to see them on the car


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Iphone pic, turned out pretty nice!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


>


 Arizona near Sedona?


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Iphone pic, turned out pretty nice!


 Lookin good bro! I remember all the way back when you first came to the forums . The car has come a long way!


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

the Azev's are on the roadster and to be honest , i don't like them ... :facepalm:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

patje007 said:


> the Azev's are on the roadster and to be honest , i don't like them ... :facepalm:


 ps skillz.  










with more of a drop they would look killer.:thumbup:


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

they look more like an 17inch ...


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

where did the rear brakes go? lol i dont think they look bad


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Those look awesome. 

What about taking the centre caps off? Maybe it'll break it up a bit?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Mantvis said:


> Iphone pic, turned out pretty nice!


 Looking Good man!! 



patje007 said:


> the Azev's are on the roadster and to be honest , i don't like them ... :facepalm:


 I actually like them a lot :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Honestly I like them. I think they would look a lot better with a color change


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

patje007 said:


> the Azev's are on the roadster and to be honest , i don't like them ... :facepalm:


 THOSE LOOK NICE !!!! I really like them. what coilovers are you running ? 



PLAYED TT said:


> Honestly I like them. I think they would look a lot better with a color change


 i agree,, they need some color to them or at least a shade to give them some contrast at least.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

mariustt said:


>


 Looks clean:beer:


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> THOSE LOOK NICE !!!! I really like them. what coilovers are you running ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm running AP coilovers :thumbup: 


I want them painted black , but my wife is a bit tired of "all black" , i've run this TT a year with black wheels and previous my new beetle , 2 years full black ...


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

patje007 said:


> I'm running AP coilovers :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I want them painted black , but my wife is a bit tired of "all black" , i've run this TT a year with black wheels and previous my new beetle , 2 years full black ...


 you should change it up by doing a "mirror-chrome" black


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Looks clean:beer:


 I will second that :thumbup:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

EuroSpic_TT said:


>


 I would love to see this from a different angle. Your hoops look like they would match the baseball leather well. 
Edit: Also you may have just convinced me to debadge my rear end...


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Nice


 thanks :thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Whar yr and model those off of?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

chaldowhiteboy said:


>


 I liked them in instagram and I still like them :thumbup:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

chaldowhiteboy can we get a side shot at more distance?


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

1fast2liter said:


> Whar yr and model those off of?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


 They are 997 reps. Not sure which years had them but here is a picture: 











1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I liked them in instagram and I still like them :thumbup:


 Haha thanks bro :beer: 



zak2006 said:


> chaldowhiteboy can we get a side shot at more distance?


 Once the clouds clear out and I give it a nice wash, I will definitely take some nicer photos


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Bored, waiting for my wheels to be complete and ordering new rear adapters tomorrow.


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

The last pictures! 
I have a new project! The name is "OZ FUTURA"!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I want them haha


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

giostt said:


> The last pictures!
> I have a new project! The name is "OZ FUTURA"!


 i want your hood :thumbup: so nice


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> i want your hood :thumbup: so nice


 is up for sale!


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Did you add part of another hood to make the boser effect? I am visitng AZ right now and they have a hell of alot more parts in the junk yards than I did in WI. 

Also could you take a picture of the "Hump" from a side view? Or is there none?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Theres a build thread containing the pics from the build:thumbup:


----------



## ManualOrNothing101 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

^^is that an mk1 headlight with r8 housing?


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Theres a build thread containing the pics from the build:thumbup:


 Link? I just bought another hood tonight. 



chaldowhiteboy said:


> ^^is that an mk1 headlight with r8 housing?


 

Looks to me like an mk2 headlight. If so, I am very interested lol.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Look through his threads and find it. Also those headlights look like ass.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Look through his threads and find it. Also those headlights look like ass.


 I don't know what's worse, the headlights or the chrome trim.:facepalm: 
But hey, at least its original right?:beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> But hey, at least its original right?:beer:


 :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Mikko S. (May 20, 2009)

Few shots of my TT:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

great shots! car looks clean :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

zak2006 said:


> great shots! car looks clean :thumbup:


 x2


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> ^^is that an mk1 headlight with r8 housing?


 I think it's a mk1 housing with a R8 internals?


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Look through his threads and find it. Also those headlights look like ass.


 I tried to and couldn't find anything. Is it just me or is his tt in the shape of the original TT coupe concepts? Look at the drivers window shape


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

i cant find it either


----------



## Ghostalker (Mar 23, 2009)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> I tried to and couldn't find anything. Is it just me or is his tt in the shape of the original TT coupe concepts? Look at the drivers window shape


 Yeah... like its a roadster with the top flushed in. or a coupe with roadster windows and the excess filled in. 
Not sure wat.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> i cant find it either


 Was about to say the same thing. 

I found several threads before but for some reason I am coming up empty right now.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

SupraSkylineSTI said:


>


 Mk1 head light with Mk2 housing :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

Mikko S. said:


> Few shots of my TT:


 looks great ! what are you wheel specs? what kind are they ?


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

They look like 18" Super RS


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> Mk1 head light with Mk2 housing :beer: :thumbup:


 No way.. MKII lights on an MKI 

And the paint on the door doesn't look like it matches the rest of the car..:what:


----------



## Mikko S. (May 20, 2009)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> looks great ! what are you wheel specs? what kind are they ?


 Thanks!  Wheels are RS reps in 9,5x18" ET38 with 15mm spacers in front and 30mm in rear so final offsets are ET23 and ET8. I'm running 225/40 Dunlops. The wheels might need some color on them but I haven't decided the color yet...


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

patje007 said:


>


 TBH, I like the 2nd one.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> TBH, I like the 2nd one.


 Me too. 
Oh and if you want MKII headlights get a MKII:thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

He is compairing is new wheels to the old ones.. And you guys like the old ones


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

chaldowhiteboy said:


>


 Those them porshe wheels.. looks nice

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> He is compairing is new wheels to the old ones.. And you guys like the old ones


 We know. That's why I agreed withy he to be honest. That's just our opinions tho


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

Audiguy84 said:


> He is compairing is new wheels to the old ones.. And you guys like the old ones


 i also like the old ones more ...


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


>


 Nice. 

What is your final ET on the rear and what is your wheel width?


----------



## ajiellika (May 22, 2008)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> He is compairing is new wheels to the old ones.. And you guys like the old ones


 All he did is posted two pictures.. As if it was up to our interpretation. I took it as "what do you guys think?" 
I think those style of wheels are more at home with something before the TTs era. The shape of the TT and the shape of those wheels is just too contrasting for my taste. Again, just my opinion. Not trying to sh|t on anyone's dreamseace:


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


> All he did is posted two pictures.. As if it was up to our interpretation. I took it as "what do you guys think?"
> I think those style of wheels are more at home with something before the TTs era. The shape of the TT and the shape of those wheels is just too contrasting for my taste. Again, just my opinion. Not trying to sh|t on anyone's dreamseace:


 no prob , i don't like the Azev's either , i'm gonna sell them ...


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

chads said:


> Nice.
> 
> What is your final ET on the rear and what is your wheel width?


 The rear wheels are et46 and 10in wide with 15mm adapters so final et would be 31


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


> All he did is posted two pictures.. As if it was up to our interpretation. I took it as "what do you guys think?"
> I think those style of wheels are more at home with something before the TTs era. The shape of the TT and the shape of those wheels is just too contrasting for my taste. Again, just my opinion. Not trying to sh|t on anyone's dreamseace:


 
its fine, i was just thinking its funny that everyone including pat likes the old wheels insteed of the new ones.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

Mikko S. said:


> Thanks!  Wheels are RS reps in 9,5x18" ET38 with 15mm spacers in front and 30mm in rear so final offsets are ET23 and ET8. I'm running 225/40 Dunlops. The wheels might need some color on them but I haven't decided the color yet...


 wow, they look really good. any rubbing ? 





PLAYED TT said:


> Me too.
> Oh and if you want MKII headlights get a MKII:thumbup:


 Totally phucking agree !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikko S. (May 20, 2009)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> wow, they look really good. any rubbing ?


 No rubbing at all and I have tried hard...


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

I replied to all messages for the private sale of the Bonnet/hood!


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Morio said:


>


 What wheels t them.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

1fast2liter said:


> What wheels t them.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


 
K28 Kinesis... 18x9 18x10 porsche fitment... 215-40-18front 235-35-18rear


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

mariustt said:


>


 Love that silver TT! :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


>


 I see that the pics from instagram are making there way here:laugh:


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

Morio said:


>


nice car , but i love the house ...


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Morio said:


> K28 Kinesis... 18x9 18x10 porsche fitment... 215-40-18front 235-35-18rear


Thinking about going with 10s on the back, what is your offset?
Would you be able to get 10.5 or even 11s on the back?
Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They are doable but really not worth it and totally overkill. Besides you won't be able to go as low


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> Thinking about going with 10s on the back, what is your offset?
> Would you be able to get 10.5 or even 11s on the back?
> Looks good :thumbup:


You can fit 11's in the back.. I forget his username offhand but he had the black TT with 11" porsche twists on the back.


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

hi guys,
this year i can't go to Worthersee tour:roll eyes:
my lake and clean tt


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

andrewosky said:


> hi guys,
> this year i can't go to Worthersee tour:roll eyes:QUOTE]
> 
> SOME YEAR I AM GOING TO MAKE IT THERE..


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

i'm going (again) next week


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

seriously FML

im on the wrong continent


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> hi guys,
> this year i can't go to Worthersee tour:roll eyes:
> my lake and clean tt


You better have pics to share when you get back:beer:


----------



## Daniel213 (May 5, 2012)

Here is a few of my TT, larger versions are available on my web site listed in my sig


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Andrew, love the TT and photos :heart:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

Neb said:


> Andrew, love the TT and photos :heart:


what he said ! 

hey andrew, i saw some of your instagram pics. what kind of shift knob do you have ? can you post a bigger pic here? :beer:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

Thanks a lot guys
I got richbrook gear knob..i think touring model
Some pics



















Love it,it's perfect tt style in my opinion. but i have wood nardi gear knob( Jaymo's present) and i need nardi steering wheels.wood and 330,but it's rare in italy:banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Can you post a pic of the nardi knob?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

And it begins..

Looks good dude:thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Took this at 1AM last night


----------



## Imola_TT (Aug 21, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Took this at 1AM last night


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## FatBoy85 (Apr 27, 2012)

*My TT*

Purchased her not too long ago. Bone stock right now. Cant wait to start playin with her!!:laugh:
Sorry for the crappy pics but it's all I have at the moment.


----------



## mariustt (Oct 22, 2011)

tt track day


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

sweet!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi there... why yes I will take the gree one... :thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

i miss italy and worthersee! 


one from last year with andrea!


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Mantvis said:


> Took this at 1AM last night


Looks killer... Which bumper is this and where did you get it?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

ahhaha post that pic on Facebook man, love it
arghhhh come in come in, we go to Worth for 2 days


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

bklnstunt718 said:


> i miss italy and worthersee!
> 
> 
> one from last year with andrea!



thats an awesome shot ! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Can you post a pic of the nardi knob?





andrewosky said:


> ahhaha post that pic on Facebook man, love it
> arghhhh come in come in, we go to Worth for 2 days


ya ! can you post a pic of the nardi knob ?


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

dildo is here


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

andrewosky said:


> dildo is here


You've got wood..


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

New arrivals !! Obviously these tires are only good for making a good fire!!! hihihi!!:laugh::laugh:

8x18 ET35


9x18 ET30








BIG!!!:screwy::screwy::facepalm:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Love it. They'll look awesome.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

BIG!!!:screwy::screwy::facepalm:
[/QUOTE]

too much tire bro.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Introducing my ALMS*

Introducing my ALMS 

-------------------------------------Perfectly Synchronized engineering 
---------------------------------------------------------The Audi TT ALMS













----------------













-----------------0wner















-------------------













-------------------












-------------------













-------------------














-----------------












APR
Turbo XS
42DD
ECS Tuning
Innovate
Beyern
Michelin
ModShack
Forge
K&N
Koni Coilovers
Sponsored by CaneCorsoPDX.com http://www.canecorsopdx.com/

More pics and Video coming soon...


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice cars ! Germanengineering
:beer:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

gios i love them!! more wide now:thumbup:
ready to go!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> You've got wood..


HAHA ! 
damnit i was going to post that .... :laugh:

the nardi looks awesome !, would love to see what that wood, would look like around that rubber... boot that is 



giostt said:


> New arrivals !! Obviously these tires are only good for making a good fire!!! hihihi!!:laugh::laugh:
> 
> 8x18 ET35
> 
> ...


awesome ! cant wait to see some stretchys on them. !


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

modstyle said:


> Nice cars ! Germanengineering
> :beer:


thanks bro


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> gios i love them!! more wide now:thumbup:
> ready to go!


:heart:


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

WOW !

anyone know where you can get this grill, ive never seen a badgeless 3 bar ... has anyone else ever seen this ?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's custom


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

a couple pics of the TT from a local import show on the weekend


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> WOW !
> 
> anyone know where you can get this grill, ive never seen a badgeless 3 bar ... has anyone else ever seen this ?


Fudge. Knew I should have made mine sooner. I've had the spare 3bar sitting in storage for over a year


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

Neb said:


> Fudge. Knew I should have made mine sooner. I've had the spare 3bar sitting in storage for over a year


i dont understand... how you can make a custom 3 bar ? i mean with it looking oem ...


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> i dont understand... how you can make a custom 3 bar ? i mean with it looking oem ...


2 OEM 3 bars + plus chopping + lots of patience :beer:

isn't that the same car that had a picture posted of it wiht an OEM roof rack and some bright coloured wheels last year?

it had a badgeless 3 bar in the previous picture


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Honestly I remember seeing one picture of it but don't recall.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> i dont understand... how you can make a custom 3 bar ? i mean with it looking oem ...





trixx said:


> 2 OEM 3 bars + plus chopping + lots of patience :beer:



This. It'll probably take all season to make. Will not be an easy task that's for sure. Gotta love cutting up $400 in grills in the hopes that it makes one priceless one!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Honestly I remember seeing one picture of it but don't recall.


found it...

99.9% sure its the same car



dogger said:


> So this must be custom made?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yup that's it. I remember now


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

trixx said:


> found it...
> 
> 99.9% sure its the same car


yup thats totally the same car... 

oh well . 

that sounds like a lot of work... that COULD not even turn out right.. i'll just stick with my badgeless whatever it is. hahaha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

But if it is done right it looks sick:thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

trixx said:


> a couple pics of the TT from a local import show on the weekend


 how do you open your trunk? it clears?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> how do you open your trunk? it clears?


I can still open the trunk a little more than 1/2 way which is still plenty for day to day access


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to clean the car for well over a month, so on the first sunny day for a very long time I cleaned her and took a few pics, I thought about taking the hardtop off, but I doubt today's weather will last so didn't bother 


















































































































I want some bucket seats for her and an exhaust system next, been toying with the idea of a 996 for awhile, but hoping for the patter of tiny feet as soon as possible so I think I will have to stick with "Project Bled" for now 

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking good Charlie :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Cheers broheem


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks great Charlie. Now paint that hard top red


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Haven't posted anything in a while here.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

Neb said:


> Looks great Charlie. Now paint that hard top red


what he said. OR paint your pillers black so that it looks like your whole upper portion is black


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I feel like being a cross-posting whore today.


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

@Wörthersee


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Neb said:


> I feel like being a cross-posting whore today.


i want a 3.2 bumper soooo bad... just dont know how to go about


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

@Ben
Love these wheels, they are my favourite together rs:thumbup::thumbup:
look awesome! more low and will be perfect!!

from Worthersee 








i want these


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> i want a 3.2 bumper soooo bad... just dont know how to go about


They pop up every few months in the classifieds.. you just gotta pay it out.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

andrewosky said:


> @Ben
> Love these wheels, they are my favourite together rs:thumbup::thumbup:
> look awesome! more low and will be perfect!!
> 
> ...


thats a really nice contrast in color . :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

bklnstunt718 said:


> i want a 3.2 bumper soooo bad... just dont know how to go about


I was just joking with my girlfriend about how to get one... If your insurance deductible is low, get into a minor front end collision with one of your own cars, or a friends. Might as well make it a truck, so you don't damage the other vehicle. Just bad enough to need to replaced the bumper only, then either have the insurance pay out to you so you can buy one from the dealer, our convince the shop doing the repair to replace it with 3.2 bumper from the dealer. ***not to be taken seriously. It was just a joke of a thought.*** :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Or better yet find another member to hit head on. Then you can make it seem no fault and both get new bumpers


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

or just buy a crashed cracked bumper put it on, say u crashed and save a little trouble and possible other damage :laugh:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

put different wheels on both of those and it would look 100x better


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Those are german car's, but i agree. The white interior is nice


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Cleaned!!!! 



















Even the ass


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I liked your pics on instagram ^^^ but what happened to the resolution??


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Morio said:


> Cleaned!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exhaust is that?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> I liked your pics on instagram ^^^ but what happened to the resolution??


Could be because I uploaded via tapatalk.....



1fast2liter said:


> What exhaust is that?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


It's a borla:heart:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

cars are looking dope!!!!

i just got my back from the shop.... 
someone recently dented my hood... so i got the hood/front-rear bumper re-done. I also finally finished off my exhaust!  
Car feels sooo much better now! and it sounds real awesome! 

This week, ill be throwing on my bbs rs's and getting an alignment
Cant wait till its all put together


this is a pic of the custom exhaust..
3inch down, cat-less, into 2.5inch vibrant exhaust with 4inch double walled tips..


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

patje007 said:


>


Any more info on this car?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> Any more info on this car?


what is there to know?

everything i see is OE parts including the MK2 TT wheels except suspension which i'm guessing by that parked height is air ride. 

either way, its a very clean look :thumbup:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

trixx said:


> what is there to know?
> 
> everything i see is OE parts including the MK2 TT wheels except suspension which i'm guessing by that parked height is air ride.
> 
> either way, its a very clean look :thumbup:


Oh I was just wondering his wheel/tire specs, et's those kinds of things


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

mk2 TT wheels are 18x9 et 52 if i remember correctly. they're very adapter friendly offsets either way


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

trixx said:


> mk2 TT wheels are 18x9 et 52 if i remember correctly. they're very adapter friendly offsets either way


Ok thanks for that info. I was more or less wondering what his final et's are becaue it looks really good. haha


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Old picture, but whateva.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

chads said:


> Old picture, but whateva.


Sits so perfect :thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> Sits so perfect :thumbup:


Loving it! :thumbup:

You should get rid of those clear turn signals and go smoked. 

Steve


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

chads said:


> Old picture, but whateva.


is this on bags?


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> is this on bags?


im pretty sure its on streetlines with afco rears


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> im pretty sure its on streetlines with afco rears


awesome stance. thats for sure


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> Sits so perfect :thumbup:


 Thank!


SteveAngry said:


> Loving it! :thumbup:
> 
> You should get rid of those clear turn signals and go smoked.
> 
> Steve


 Thanks! Yea, I still need to do a few small things I have been putting off. 


BigBlackTiTTy said:


> is this on bags?





EuroSpic_TT said:


> im pretty sure its on streetlines with afco rears


Yea, I'm on Streetlines all the way down in the front with the Polo strut mount bushing. In the rear I have the AFCO 4" 600 lb rear spring, no perches, cut bump stops, and I also took out the white plastic piece that sits between the bump stop and the trailing arm. Number 3 in the picture below. I'm not going to lie though, the ride WAS horrible(I have since went back to a more DD friendly ride height) and I sold my wheels. Daily driving a car that low wasn't for me. I just had to try it out though. :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

How was the ride before that round of lowering? Do you have another set of wheels in mind?


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> How was the ride before that round of lowering? Do you have another set of wheels in mind?


The ride isn't bad when they aren't slammed. It feels stock to me, not bouncy or anything. 

No wheels, just rocking stock 6 spoke for now.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

chads said:


> The ride isn't bad when they aren't slammed. It feels stock to me, not bouncy or anything.
> 
> No wheels, just rocking stock 6 spoke for now.


 Slammed/looks=:thumbup::heart::thumbup: 

Slammed/comfort=:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

today... ic:


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

@work ...


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

*180dan's 01 TT*


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

idwurks said:


>


 

I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

180dan said:


>


 Love the Sportecs! Always wanted some...


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Put my wheels on


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Curb rash, stretched, blue...not feeling it. But definitely a bold look so :thumbup::thumbup: for the risk. 

cheers.


----------



## gregochan (Sep 25, 2011)

Im a newbie, just put the FK konigsports on. Still tuning my car.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

^^^great start! 
nice to see another socal tt


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

this page needs more low


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

trixx said:


> this page needs more low.


 Ask and you shall receive! 

Couple quick pics at work today


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Curb rash, stretched, blue...not feeling it. But definitely a bold look so :thumbup::thumbup: for the risk.
> 
> cheers.


 That is the worst wheel. Did not have tome to fix the curb rash before my show. 



















Fronts are coming down, same with the rears


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What color is that? Its the tits:thumbup:


----------



## scoTT. (Jul 18, 2011)

trixx said:


> this page needs more low


 I love those wheels...thinking about getting some myself at the end of summer. 

how do they ride overall? did you have them on before you got bags?


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

scoTT. said:


> I love those wheels...thinking about getting some myself at the end of summer.
> 
> how do they ride overall? did you have them on before you got bags?


 Unsolicited plug for Trixx...I think he's selling them there Twisties.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gonna wind the fronts down all the way


----------



## gymTTlaundry (Nov 3, 2010)

Its about time i posted something on here.


----------



## fredsttmk1 (May 23, 2012)

That's how it should look. Clean.


----------



## fredsttmk1 (May 23, 2012)

MeizelTT said:


> I like it! :thumbup:


 Perfect


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

The B1's look great!


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

gymTTlaundry said:


> Its about time i posted something on here.


i need more pics of this ... this is awesome


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

idwurks said:


>


Is this in SF, SOMA?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Are B1's nla?!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


>



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

ben is your grill really that black in person? painted or keep a product on it? mine is faded and back to black will bring it back but takes forever, is messy, and fades out so fast its almost pointless to do


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

it's that black in person. It's fairly new though (maybe 2-3 years old) Never really put product on it after washing either.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks great Ben. Is it possible to reverse mount those wheels? I think that'd really set them off :thumbup:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

Neb said:


> it's that black in person. It's fairly new though (maybe 2-3 years old) Never really put product on it after washing either.


mine is 9 yrs 8 of which it didnt get protected from the sun. same as the wiper tray. thought about taking the heat gun to it but dont wanna chance messing it up


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

iamraymond said:


> Looks great Ben. Is it possible to reverse mount those wheels? I think that'd really set them off :thumbup:


Not sure, maybe? Would be a lot of work though.. 



zak2006 said:


> mine is 9 yrs 8 of which it didnt get protected from the sun. same as the wiper tray. thought about taking the heat gun to it but dont wanna chance messing it up


Yeah my wiper tray is toast. What will a heat gun do to it?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

zak2006 said:


> mine is 9 yrs 8 of which it didnt get protected from the sun. same as the wiper tray. thought about taking the heat gun to it but dont wanna chance messing it up


You just need to use better care products. I use Adams on my rain tray and grille. Grille is 2 years old and the rain tray is original to the car. Both look exactly the same. :beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks fresh ben :thumbup:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> You just need to use better care products. I use Adams on my rain tray and grille. Grille is 2 years old and the rain tray is original to the car. Both look exactly the same. :beer:


I am lazy got a link to the adams products? well i am just over a year on ownership and done the best i could but can't really fix 8 years of old lady detailing and washing


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha that's true. I'm not on my computer now but I'll link you later


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Adam's In and Out Spray Dressing



TT Driver Side by JFPhoto1, on Flickr


----------



## pellepoliisi (Jun 6, 2012)

*TT*

dont bother to say lower it cause i know that...


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

pellepoliisi said:


> dont bother to say lower it cause i know that...



i've never seen KT5 on TT... 
great, but needs l... :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## lexatt (May 8, 2009)

my new wheels that took forever to get but worth it. pics so dark :banghead:


----------



## pellepoliisi (Jun 6, 2012)

new fotos after giving some love:heart: . i owned it now 2 weeks which why its so dam high. hopefully it will change soon 
what u guys think of taping roof black??


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

180dan said:


> Is this in SF, SOMA?


It was in San Carlos - Just south of San Mateo =)


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Adam's In and Out Spray Dressing
> 
> 
> 
> TT Driver Side by JFPhoto1, on Flickr


Love it! Combo color is perfect


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> Love it! Combo color is perfect


Thank you:thumbup:


----------



## bluslc (Apr 16, 2003)

few pics of my TT


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

perfecTT !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

MeizelTT said:


> perfecTT !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


 This x a billion


----------



## bluslc (Apr 16, 2003)

MeizelTT said:


> perfecTT !!! :thumbup::thumbup:


 


Neb said:


> This x a billion


 Thanks guys ..


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

jwalker1.8 said:


> [IG]http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/389724_459359374075006_1980521879_n.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [MG]http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/s720x720/537728_459359650741645_1768073471_n.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [MG]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7086/7360594440_c07b31ab58_k.jpg[/IMG]


 Good seeing another TT at scooters ! 



bluslc said:


> here is few pics of my TT
> 
> [MG]http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab299/sukhpui/TT/ttaustria14.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 Damn that looks great. Yellow was my second choice but I didn't know how it would turn out. That combo is SEXY


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

wip..my friend chrisTT..air+18


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

andrewosky said:


> wip..my friend chrisTT..air+18


 Sick! 

A picture I took on the Parkway today :thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Sick!
> 
> A picture I took on the Parkway today :thumbup:


 wish my parkway looked like that.. this is mine..


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

bklnstunt718 said:


> wish my parkway looked like that.. this is mine..


 I know what your saying man! I live only a mile from the Blue Ridge Parkway. Its my personal racetrack :laugh:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I know what your saying man! I live only a mile from the Blue Ridge Parkway. Its my personal racetrack :laugh:


 any nice get away places there? looks awesome!!! 

tonight.. i went to a huge g2g in jersey and my friend brought his new car with him


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

bklnstunt718 said:


> any nice get away places there? looks awesome!!!
> 
> tonight.. i went to a huge g2g in jersey and my friend brought his new car with him


 Yeah man everywhere:thumbup: 

Love the 911 (964) body style porsche 

TT looks good as always man:thumbup:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

bklnstunt718 said:


> any nice get away places there? looks awesome!!!
> 
> tonight.. i went to a huge g2g in jersey and my friend brought his new car with him


 yeahh i thought i knew this car off of here, i was there at the meet as well :thumbup: car looks greatt, was going to park next to you but would of been a little embarrassing haha :laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bklnstunt718 said:


> any nice get away places there? looks awesome!!!
> 
> tonight.. i went to a huge g2g in jersey and my friend brought his new car with him


 i :heart: 964s 

and the TT looks awesome as always buddy :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Finally drove the TT.. looking forward to June Jitterbug next sunday too


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Here are a few pic 








[/url] 
Untitled by ivory3673, on Flickr[/IMG] 








[/url] 
Untitled by ivory3673, on Flickr[/IMG] 








[/url] 
Untitled by ivory3673, on Flickr[/IMG] 








[/url] 
Untitled by ivory3673, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Sick!
> 
> A picture I took on the Parkway today :thumbup:


 Is this 3.2 spoiler? appears a little bigger but I'm not sure


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Is this 3.2 spoiler? appears a little bigger but I'm not sure


 Yup OEM 3.2 :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice shot.:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


>


 White balance > you


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> White balance > you


 Yeah I forgot to switch it off auto lol. I'm replacing this camera and set everything back to normal settings to sell it. I shot it in Jpeg too


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

i hate shooting in jpeg. But if you use Lightroom you can still tweak the photo quite a bit.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> i hate shooting in jpeg. But if you use Lightroom you can still tweak the photo quite a bit.


 When I stuck the card in it auto opened so I just imported them quick. After I realized they weren't in raw I said f it


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb said:


>


 Nice Shot!! 

PLAYED: looking clean bro :thumbup: 

Malant: nice rear :laugh::thumbup: 

One more from the Parkway


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like an awesome road. Oh and nice car too


----------



## WESTSIDEMEXICO (Dec 9, 2011)

*Audi tt- beetle rsi-r32*


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

needs spacers for that much camber IMO. Looking good though.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


>


 spectacular :beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Neb said:


> Looks like an awesome road. Oh and nice car too


 Thanks man :thumbup:....The road really is amazing!! My girl hates it though because I have a tendancy to speed :laugh: 



trixx said:


> spectacular :beer:


 Thanks bud :beer: Where have you been? I feel like I havent seen you on here in forever :laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thanks man :thumbup:....The road really is amazing!! My girl hates it though because I have a tendancy to speed :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud :beer: Where have you been? I feel like I havent seen you on here in forever :laugh:


 still here... if anything i'm doing more trolling and less posting nowadays.  

coming to h2oi?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

trixx said:


> still here... if anything i'm doing more trolling and less posting nowadays.
> 
> coming to h2oi?


 I feel you man!.....Im going to try my best, but she might go under the knife for a big turbo  

How about you?


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## pellepoliisi (Jun 6, 2012)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Thanks man :thumbup:....The road really is amazing!! My girl hates it though because I have a tendancy to speed :laugh:


 hahahahaa 
love that :heart::heart::heart: 
spot on!!!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

6T1 said:


>


 19"s? 

what are the new hoops?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

pellepoliisi said:


> hahahahaa
> love that :heart::heart::heart:
> spot on!!!


 Thanks bro :thumbup:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

trixx said:


> 19"s?
> 
> what are the new hoops?


 20's cayenne joints


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

6T1 said:


> 20's cayenne joints


 fukin'eh :thumbup: you pull them off nicely 
i spy a new votex bit too


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

trixx said:


> fukin'eh :thumbup: you pull them off nicely
> i spy a new votex bit too


 That was when I figured out they mixed the paint wrong. I have to shoot it again before I put it on. I have the full kit for it.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

trying to decide on colour options for the centres or centre caps.... its a little too silver for my liking


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Anything but black!


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

figured you would say pink james.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> figured you would say pink james.


 It could work


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

If you polish the lips it'll provide more contrast. But colour matched would be awesome. Or white.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks Sick!!! :beer: 

I wanna say maybe a little gunmetal or bronze or a light gold. Color Match?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Looks Sick!!! :beer:
> 
> I wanna say maybe a little gunmetal or bronze or a light gold. Color Match?


 Gunmetal. You can buy replacements on eBay that would be perfect.


----------



## BigBlackTiTTy (Sep 25, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Anything but black!


 this .. black is so played out ... no pun intended 

why not red,,, or something like a flat battleship grey.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

BigBlackTiTTy said:


> this .. black is so played out ... no pun intended
> 
> why not red,,, or something like a flat battleship grey.


 Agreed. I'm planning on a gunmetal/battleship gray color for my wheels.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Neb said:


> If you polish the lips it'll provide more contrast. But colour matched would be awesome. Or white.


 that was part of the plan... 

split and polished all 4 wheels today 










much better contrast with the polished lips and silver centres :thumbup:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

Damn looks awesome


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

a driving height picture from June Jitter Bug in Niagara Falls yesterday


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

trixx said:


> a driving height picture from June Jitter Bug in Niagara Falls yesterday


 Love the Whip! You might hate me for saying this but I love your car so much more at driving height :thumbup:


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Love the Whip! You might hate me for saying this but I love your car so much more at driving height :thumbup:


 Strangely, I agree with this.. and my car is also bagged. Looks great jimmy


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

yup, people are getting sick of bags! lol


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> yup, people are getting sick of bags! lol


 hey not everyone that gets bags does it just to drop their car all the way down to the ground.. right?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> hey not everyone that gets bags does it just to drop their car all the way down to the ground.. right?


 thanks for the kind words guys :beer: 

being able to lay frame parked is just the icing on top. 

honestly i did the setup for comfort and the practicality so i can still drive low yet not destroy the car or be limited as to where i can go when the driveways and roads are anything but perfect. 

bottom line, i can daily at an impractical static height and hit the switches when the going gets rough  

as far as reliability goes.. since installing the setup last august, daily driving every day since (yes through the winter too) i've only had to empty the water trap occasionally and replace 2 popped fuses


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

the car looked amazing on Sunday Ben... as always :beer: 

and thanks for the pics :beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

^Nice :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Trixx, do you have any pictures of the twist at drive height?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Trixx, do you have any pictures of the twist at drive height?


 here's a pic from last year when i was still static... give or take about the same height i drive at now with air


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

trixx said:


> here's a pic from last year when i was still static... give or take about the same height i drive at now with air


 Air or static it looks Awesome :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Warehouse TT by JFPhoto1, on Flickr


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

My brother drove to Toronto on the weekend and he snapped these instragram pics of my TT and his Passat. Both bagged, silver, and on polished wheels. 

I miss my car


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

iamraymond said:


> My brother drove to Toronto on the weekend and he snapped these instragram pics of my TT and his Passat. Both bagged, silver, and on polished wheels.
> 
> I miss my car


really like both! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Static

Rears will come down a tiny bit


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## silverpinkyblue (Jul 6, 2012)

Some more pictures for your gallery 

My previous car 





























And here's my current car


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

You went from green to green? 

Awesome color! :thumbup:


----------



## silverpinkyblue (Jul 6, 2012)

Tempes_TT said:


> You went from green to green?
> 
> 
> Awesome color! :thumbup:


I had to, the first one went to TT heaven  


Thanks


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Neb said:


> Looks good :thumbup:


Thanks:beer:

That green TT is interesting. Factory color?


----------



## silverpinkyblue (Jul 6, 2012)

Vstone2262 said:


> Thanks:beer:
> 
> That green TT is interesting. Factory color?


Yeap, that's Audi Java Green


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

car looks good. Was reading about the previous 'heaven-bound' TT over on the TT-Forum. Sucks but glad you found a good replacement! :beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

some pics i found of my car today on the web..


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^^ Looks great! 

What are the specs on the wheels and tires?


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I realize this is kind of a stupid question but do people actually drive around with it aired out that far? Im talking lips poking and touching the fenders.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

^ I love that rear valence!


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I love that spoiler

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

1fast2liter said:


> I love that spoiler
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


x2

carbon wrapped or replica reiger?


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*hoopdy updates....new scheme*


IMG_20120717_111317 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr
IMG_20120717_111350 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr
IMG_20120717_111328 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr
IMG_20120717_111409 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr
IMG_20120717_111459 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr
IMG_20120717_111419 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr

still got a few bugs to work out, namely aligning the bumper, buffing the paint, installing mesh, emblems etc. Not perfect as I did all the work myself but she's coming along...hopefully will be getting new shoes and installing my bbk soon as dough permits. color is Arancio from the "ghini"


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Is that an rs6 grill?


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*yessir*

yessir....sorry beat ya to it...lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Not a huge fan of the bumper (personal taste though) but it looks like good work. Love that steering wheel though.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

joes280 said:


> yessir....sorry beat ya to it...lol


Where did you score the Porsche seats? Those must have cost a grip.


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*ebay*

they are replicas...but still cost some change...I'm all about "the look for less"...sidenote they are much better than the originals as far as comfort, just hard to get in and out of.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

joes280 said:


> they are replicas...but still cost some change...I'm all about "the look for less"...sidenote they are much better than the originals as far as comfort, just hard to get in and out of.



love the seats, the steering wheel, the rims, the headlights and the white dial. :wave:


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

trixx said:


> x2
> 
> carbon wrapped or replica reiger?


Real Carbon fiber Lumma spoiler


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> ^ I love that rear valence!


Thanks. Home made. I had almost all the valances out there but I wanted something different and have a racing look. Also this one makes it look wider than the other valances. 

Can make more if interested.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

a couple pics from a local show (VDubFest) yesterday... 



















got a top 10 watercooled trophy and found out i missed receiving a second place trophy from June Jitter Bug.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

trixx said:


> a couple pics from a local show (VDubFest) yesterday...
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

joes280 said:


> yessir....sorry beat ya to it...lol


Do you have to run the front plate in VA?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Steve


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

joes280 said:


> IMG_20120717_111317 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr
> IMG_20120717_111350 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr
> IMG_20120717_111328 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr
> IMG_20120717_111409 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr
> ...


Nice work. Where in VA are you?


----------



## tatoquetevi (May 23, 2012)

*Hello from Barcelona!*

Hi! 

I´m a TT owner from Spain, I follow every single of your modifies! It´s amazing the way that you modify your cars!

Here in Spain the law is very restrictive, you need a engineer project for everything, coilovers, brakes, engine mods... it´s a pity, i´m student of mechanical engineering so in the future i´ll do my project, but since then, I have mi car OEM.

Well, obviosly chiptuning is an obligation, here is very famous TLR Sport, it´s like REVO is really agressive, but for your a stage 1 is only the first step 

I´m runing illegal with my Bilstein B8 and Eibach Pro kit so now at the moment y have my B8 with OEM springs, it´s too high.

I have all polyuretane silentblocks, Sandler disk brakes with Ferodo DS2500 pads, goodridge brake line, and Motul RBF600 liquid, I run in ours racetracks every month, usually with a BMW 328 e36 for race, but I´ve run with the TT too, here we have a really good mountain roads, and the TT is not the best car for it if you want to go really fast! The understeer is dramatic :screwy: And I have semislicks tyres... but it´s OK if you want to go fast and safe.

So that´s it!

Some photos of my 225 










































I´ll continue learning thanks to you! and sorry for my level of english, I´m improving it!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I need to go for a drive.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Anymore of the black car?!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

specifically of the fenders...


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Neb said:


> specifically of the fenders...


 Its ABT widebody kit


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Definitely not the abt widebody. Abt front lip/bumper, but pulled fenders. Notice the vertical line had been removed. I don't care for the skirts at all or wheels, but the fenders definitely have me wanting to see more of it.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yup, for sure not an ABT widebody kit. Pulled fenders for sure. 

This is ABT.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

abt 









some more nice ones


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

a couple nice shots by a local vortexer at V-Dub Fest, just east of Toronto


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think our eruropean brothers have different wheel taste than we do. But it's all good:beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Newest pic from tonight


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Sick Cars as always Fellas  

So the place I got my car painted pays for my car to go to various shows in the Mid Atlantic area to promote their shop. Well they have started to hire models from Bella Donna models to go with us opcorn: So here is a shot from a photo shoot after :thumbup:


----------



## joeyyphillips (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tipacock


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks amazing Morio! It motivates me when I see new pictures of it.:thumbup: 

Not looking bad either skeet.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

washed Her...


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

joeyyphillips said:


>


 Umm?


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

The last configuration!now missing details, and lower still rear!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

x2 

What made you decide to get rid of the hood?


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

orderded my new 19" today


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks Vortex :thumbup:


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> x2
> 
> What made you decide to get rid of the hood?


 Denature the lines of the machine. We understand that it is not original.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice cars guys!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

pics from waterfest


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^^^^


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

stunt, is she as fast as she looks?? :laugh:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> stunt, is she as fast as she looks?? :laugh:


 looks fast? 

she's slow as ****!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Is it just me or do the side skirts/rocker panels look amazing on this rendering?! (ignore all of the other dtm styling)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nothing special, but I finally washed it.


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

me and manty awhile back


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

rolling shot on the way to a show.


----------



## Heremans (May 22, 2012)

andrewosky said:


> @Ben
> Love these wheels, they are my favourite together rs:thumbup::thumbup:
> look awesome! more low and will be perfect!!
> 
> ...


this is the mk2 from my friend, fitted 996 brakes behind the eta beta, looks sick irl! 

grtz


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

all pics from the M.I.V.W. 2012 event here in holland


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry the Carrera Badging ruins that car for me. Porsche wheels, fine, turbo badge, ok, straight up badging your car as a different model is just dumb imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tipacock


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

from a recent photo op a friend of the family provided...waiting for the rest of the pictures. Hoping for more profile shots and shots of the "new to me" and freshly painted hardtop...



























































































Joe


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> from a recent photo op a friend of the family provided...waiting for the rest of the pictures. Hoping for more profile shots and shots of the "new to me" and freshly painted hardtop...
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Car looks great...love the hard top...I think the car looks awesome with that rear valance, spoiler, and front lip...only thing I would change is the wheels...seems it is deserving of a much more aggressive wheel/stance


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

very nice car. you going to h20?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

:heart:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

^^^^ Carrera badge = fail at the highest level. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> ^^^^ Carrera badge = fail at the highest level. :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


Agree you want one get one thays like putting turbo badges on a stock honda or gtr badges. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Car looks great...love the hard top...I think the car looks awesome with that rear valance, spoiler, and front lip...only thing I would change is the wheels...seems it is deserving of a much more aggressive wheel/stance


I'm there with the wheels as well. Was just talking to someone about that the other day. I was going to do a color change this year, but it just didn't work. With the amount of work I have put in, where the car is at, etc. It needs a change in wheels. 

I'm just not sure what...

input there would be awesome! 

Joe


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> I'm there with the wheels as well. Was just talking to someone about that the other day. I was going to do a color change this year, but it just didn't work. With the amount of work I have put in, where the car is at, etc. It needs a change in wheels.
> 
> I'm just not sure what...
> 
> ...


The wheels look to small and they need spacers , for me a nice set of 19" would do the job ... :thumbup:


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

RabbitGTDguy said:


> I'm there with the wheels as well. Was just talking to someone about that the other day. I was going to do a color change this year, but it just didn't work. With the amount of work I have put in, where the car is at, etc. It needs a change in wheels.
> 
> I'm just not sure what...
> 
> ...


Rotiform? Oz Futura?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Rotiform? Oz Futura?


Spend $2k or $6k?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

patje007 said:


> The wheels look to small and they need spacers , for me a nice set of 19" would do the job ... :thumbup:


We will see about 19's....not sure whether I like them that large. I can see what you are saying though. There are spacers on it already actually as well. Could def be more aggressive though.

Jwalker....liking the rotiforms...

Also kicked around kt1 and kt2 in the past as well. RS's....a bit played out and real LMs would just be a slight improvement looks wise...

Hmm...

Joe


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Spend $2k or $6k?



Pay to play


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

These roti's for sure.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

jwalker1.8 said:


> Pay to play


If that's your attitude then get the rotiforms.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

At that price bracket, there are plenty of better wheels to consider...


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> At that price bracket, there are plenty of better wheels to consider...


X2!!!!! Not a fan of Chinese high dollar wheels.... But that's my opinion


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

These are more reasonably priced.


----------



## Mikko S. (May 20, 2009)

Couple rainy HTC shots:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Morio said:


> X2!!!!! Not a fan of Chinese high dollar wheels.... But that's my opinion


isn't it that only their cast wheels are made overseas and their forged, in house?


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)




----------



## gregochan (Sep 25, 2011)

Not much about my TT, just recently on coils 


























driving on laguna seca


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Wow nice pics 

I want to share some rare tt pics


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Was that a original concept or been done?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

1fast2liter said:


> Was that a original concept or been done?
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


 im thinking concept


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Teeguzi's 180Q*

Corkscrew @ Laguna Seca 










Cheers!


----------



## Pearl4611 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's a pic of my TT and BMW'shttp://www.*********/zamz8.jpg


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Teeguzi said:


> Corkscrew @ Laguna Seca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why don't you come out to any g2gs? I'd love to see that bumper in person :thumbup:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

idwurks said:


> Why don't you come out to any g2gs? I'd love to see that bumper in person :thumbup:


 Haha, life always gets in the way or the TT is broken! Just got her back on the road, last trip to Laguna Seca was rough on her. Drop me an IM if you are near the peninsula and we can meet up. I'd like to check out your car too. It has to be the cleanest TT in Silicon Valley! 

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## x rider (Sep 6, 2012)

What rims are these and what's the size?? 



kealaka'ihanohano said:


> Bigger pics from Hawaii:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

They look like 19s. They are Work vxss


----------



## x rider (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok nice, 
Do you know where I can order them? I'am from the Netherlands. 
I like to have the same rims on my audi tt...Also the same width..?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Teeguzi said:


> Haha, life always gets in the way or the TT is broken! Just got her back on the road, last trip to Laguna Seca was rough on her. Drop me an IM if you are near the peninsula and we can meet up. I'd like to check out your car too. It has to be the cleanest TT in Silicon Valley!
> 
> Cheers! :beer:


 I go to the peninsula every other weekend and work on the car in San Carlos. Are you currently looking for any parts for the car? We just picked up a spare interior / parts and was curious if you needed any parts.


----------



## gregochan (Sep 25, 2011)

Teeguzi said:


> Haha, life always gets in the way or the TT is broken! Just got her back on the road, last trip to Laguna Seca was rough on her. Drop me an IM if you are near the peninsula and we can meet up. I'd like to check out your car too. It has to be the cleanest TT in Silicon Valley!
> 
> Cheers! :beer:


 I am living near peninsula too, really would like to meet up some other cars.


----------



## x rider (Sep 6, 2012)

x rider said:


> What rims are these and what's the size??


 

19inch ..... 10 inch witdh? rear 
19inch ..... 9 inch witdh? front


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

gregochan said:


> I am living near peninsula too, really would like to meet up some other cars.


 I'll try to let you know when we meet up! There are already two silver TTs =) It would be great to have a third =) We usually wrench on the weekends at Zach!s shop off Industrial.


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)




----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)




----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> These are more reasonably priced.


 Where did you find these? Quite like!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

They are ISS Spyders. I'm sure there are a few places to order them. http://www.oemconcept.com/index.php/cPath/24_31 

If you end up going with them ask for Andrew. He is great to deal with and quick to respond.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Your link doesn't work. I did some searching just to find out the weight of these expensive ass wheels, and these are the lowest prices I found. Still havent found anywhere giving weight 
http://www.d3wheels.com/ISS_Forged_Wheels.html


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

That's a good price for a 3 piece forged wheel. I would have loved to have only paid that. :facepalm: 

I'm sure the weights vary with every setup. They are made to your specs.


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

idwurks said:


> I go to the peninsula every other weekend and work on the car in San Carlos. Are you currently looking for any parts for the car? We just picked up a spare interior / parts and was curious if you needed any parts.


I'm actually waiting on new seats to be delivered:










Then I'll have a full set of seats I'll need to sell. Harness bar is already in; just waiting on seats to install 6 point harnesses.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

JamaicanTT said:


>


TT-R?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

a pic from VAGKRAFT in Toronto a couple weeks back


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

today... ic:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^^^ Don't normally care much fort the spoilerless look, but love the smoothed bumper. Looks amazing!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:heart: that car


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :heart: that car


Thanks man!!! I saw you had some packages show up!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sure did! A couple hours and I will have some pictures.


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

That is one great looking TT Morio! Very inspiring to see how nice a clean tt can look.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I appreciate that!!! But with the simple and elegant lines of the TT it's not hard to just enhance the beauty of the design....


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

FOR SALE

finally clean









..and today it's raining :banghead:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

andrewosky said:


> FOR SALE


Do not approve.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I need more low in my life.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> I need more low in my life.



...U need Air... :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> I need more low in my life.


Same here. I have a plan for after h20.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

MeizelTT said:


> ...U need Air... :wave:


Pff. Bags are for bitches



PLAYED TT said:


> Same here. I have a plan for after h20.


Me too. I just need $2500 for a new static setup that hasn't hit the N/A market yet


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

ben, you going to be at h2o ?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

had a great time at dubs on the delawere.. kinda dangerous taking pics while driving... temptation wins! 

steve's car 










pics of my car


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Pff. Bags are for bitches
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I just need $2500 for a new static setup that hasn't hit the N/A market yet


O rly? We will discuss at h20. Let's just say I'm glad I got 18's other wise my car wouldn't roll


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> ben, you going to be at h2o ?


yup! you?



PLAYED TT said:


> O rly? We will discuss at h20. Let's just say I'm glad I got 18's other wise my car wouldn't roll


:beer: Many beers needed


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> yup! you?
> 
> 
> 
> :beer: Many beers needed


Indeed. The yearly meeting of the minds :beer:


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*updated pics*

finally got around to cutting and buffing....not perfect but not too bad for having it painted outside...lol



P1050847 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr


P1050848 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr


P1050849 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr


P1050851 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr


P1050852 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr


P1050857 by redheaddreadloc, on Flickr


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

ahah Ben I love you!! 


Jaymo you are BROCCO...you go very tall on road...:thumbdown:

love your cars!! my favourite wheel are yours: ccw, bbs, cups


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> had a great time at dubs on the delawere.. kinda dangerous taking pics while driving... temptation wins!
> 
> steve's car
> 
> ...


These need to be posted again. So much win.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Neb said:


> These need to be posted again. So much win.


thanks ben! 

cant wait to chill for a bit at h2o


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

bklnstunt718 said:


> thanks ben!
> 
> cant wait to chill for a bit at h2o


cant beat them :beer:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Teeguzi said:


> I'm actually waiting on new seats to be delivered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jim, 

What color is your interior and what kind of shape is it in? 

Ian


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

idwurks said:


> Jim,
> 
> What color is your interior and what kind of shape is it in?
> 
> Ian


 PM sent.


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

The last changes: 
- faro uk; 
- rear;


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Look at that smooth ass.....


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks good! I just did mine last week. Is that a crack where the corner of the right light meets the seam?


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks good! I just did mine last week. Is that a crack where the corner of the right light meets the seam?


yes is a crack ... is not the picture .. The Coachbuilder has done something wrong ..


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Found a photo from H20..


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

^nice shot ben

Two from the parkway


----------



## Eleanor486 (Oct 10, 2012)

RedRockett
here is my baby.....2002 225 Quattro ALMS edition TThttp://www.****.info/09dh.jpg


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

500 VS TT


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Your work on those fenders turned out amazing bro! you deserve a case of :beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Steve


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> Steve


So, how did it go out there Steve? Did you make any of those other guys cry?:laugh:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

The comp haldex controller gave me good power balance and grip was excellent.
It was not a race but I managed to haul a few tiTTies in.
Also a run out for the GF who enjoyed the experience.
Steve


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> The comp haldex controller gave me good power balance and grip was excellent.
> It was not a race but I managed to haul a few tiTTies in.
> Also a run out for the GF who enjoyed the experience.
> Steve


Nice! Looks like fun.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wish the license plate weren't in this shot...


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

^^^i need your skillz so that i can do my fenders. looks so good!


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Last weekend @ Laguna Seca*

Last weekend at Laguna Seca. Two great days with the Cork Screw!






Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^^^ Thanks for sharing! Awesome video.


My shot of the day...


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> ^^^ Thanks for sharing! Awesome video.
> 
> 
> My shot of the day...



Really like the fenders and the vxs110's. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*2002 Audi with MODS.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

2002 Quattro - APR1 91 Octane by Bob Hindson Racing / Koni Sports and Neuspeeds but just switched to Eibach Pro Kit / Lightened crank Pulley ECS/ TTDA Opened/ Mad Max DV / Mad Max rear Lower Control Arms/ Marcus Arellius Waste Gate Spring Mod / Boost Gauge. Soon to do a stock mid pipe de-cat to see if it works well.


----------



## beradycavs (Sep 22, 2010)

this thing needs dropped and i hate the wheels but for 5g's at under 90k cant complain
rear seats removed
head rests removed
just did single mass flywheel/clutch
tensioner belt and pump
needs moar lowr bad


----------



## powderdog (Aug 3, 2012)

Just finished my new bumper. 

















Just playing around with my brothers wrx scoop.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

oh man.

Put the scoop down. Put the stock bumper back on.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

> Just finished my new bumper.


...did not worth the effort...


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Put the scoop down!

and back away!

no need for any TT to get hurt!

LOL


----------



## beradycavs (Sep 22, 2010)

just a playful jab, but Brian Oconnor called he wants the scoop you borrowed. On a more real side its your car you drive it, do your thing ( just dont park near me ):facepalm:


----------



## powderdog (Aug 3, 2012)

^ :laugh: nice ya the scoop is not staying lol my brother was switching to a sti one on his car so was just messing around with it. You should have seen it with the sti one lol. And old bumper shattered on a curb took out my original intercooler with it so figured i would change it up a bit.


----------



## beradycavs (Sep 22, 2010)

at least you know better, some people are getting these cars now because they have come down in price and are just strapping fart howitzers on them and big doofy wings etc etc


----------



## beradycavs (Sep 22, 2010)

*what i did today!*

Took the TT mudding practically, damn driveways. Then tore down my friends RV and got the inside hella dirty, a thorough cleaning i believe is in order.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Go back through the pages of the post and look at the cars compared to yours! Then follow suite for your safety and our sanity :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Took a few today from the parking lot of one of my fishing spots. I probably should have cleaned it first..


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

over winter plan on redoing the eye lids w silver (maybe trying to do a boser) and repainting the bumper and shave the grille outline as well, get the badgeless grille.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Whats up with the wheel color?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

now a nice one


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

peter139 said:


> now a nice one


:laugh:


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

Warranty, your tire pressure looks a little low, is your suspension not low enough?:wave:


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

peter139 said:


> now a nice one


suuuperr clean. lovin the combination


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

NIGHTWOLF said:


> Warranty, your tire pressure looks a little low, is your suspension not low enough?:wave:


Yeah I'm not that low. I scrape as it is. I'm not going any lower to I get around to the supporting mods need to drop more. Tire pressure might be a little low as well.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

peter139 said:


> now a nice one


I thought you sold these wheels?


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

yess suspension is needed, but with snow season i have some time for other things


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

NIGHTWOLF said:


> Warranty, your tire pressure looks a little low, is your suspension not low enough?:wave:


Yeah, I thought they looked low. The fronts were at 25psi :facepalm:

Thanks go the heads up


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Audiguy84 said:


> Whats up with the wheel color?


messing around with plastidip trying different colors
oh but the lips are neo chrome on my wheels if thats what your asking.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Thought Id whore a bit... TTs a bit dirty too, sorry. :laugh:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

mine took this pic 2 weeks ago


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

@neb the roti are still for sale


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

peter139 said:


> @neb the roti are still for sale


What new wheels are you running/going to run?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

@Tempes_TT Love your car man! One of the few silver cars that I really like.:beer:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

// couple throwbacks.. i miss this setup


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Nice wheels ^^^. better in silver. 

cheers


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Nice wheels ^^^. better in silver.
> 
> cheers


Yeah, i know haha. I think I needed to mature in my taste to finally realize that. But, these wheels are gone now..


----------



## jmracing (Dec 7, 2007)

KW Variante 3
Eta beta porsche turbo splits
Front 9.25x18 & rear 10.75x18, 25mm adapters all around
To-do-list: moar low, thinner tires, shaving and.. maybe GT3 seats


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

^^^
:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

jmracing said:


>


I'm jealous of you and Ben I need multi piece twists in my life:beer:


----------



## jmracing (Dec 7, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm jealous of you and Ben I need multi piece twists in my life:beer:


I need more low in my life. :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

jmracing said:


> I need more low in my life. :beer:


You and me both.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> You and me both.


I think everyone does lol


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> You and me both.


do not make me laugh...


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Morio said:


>


Really well done. :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

dogger said:


>


looking very clean :thumbup:

hey i noticed you're in pasadena.. you coming down to the socal euro event on saturday?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you. :beer:

No I went last year when it was in SD and thought it was a boring event. Not worth the long drive. It was better when they held it in Hollywood that one year though the lot was too small.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

dogger said:


> Thank you. :beer:
> 
> No I went last year when it was in SD and thought it was a boring event. Not worth the long drive. It was better when they held it in Hollywood that one year though the lot was too small.


yeah i was there for both of those events.. gotta say last year's did feel a bit boring. for the hollywood one, i made the drive up to from sd and the tt's crank pulley decided to snap off two exits before the exit i needed to get off on.. that was a nightmare lol. anyway, hopefully i'll catch you at one of the events sometime in the future


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I gave it a much needed bath and snapped off a few.


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

If you recently (or not recently) posted a picture of your car, think about also posting it for inclusion in this year's calendar - Neb's putting another one together. They need to be posted pretty soon - it'd be great to have another bunch of awesome pictures like last year! :thumbup:

The calendar picture thread - please read first post!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I love this:thumbup:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

dogger said:


>


Saw you car this summer at the beach bomber meet in socal while I was on vacation. Looks good:thumbup:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

*Like this shot*


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

modstyle said:


>


i must say, some very nice wheels u got there :laugh:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

:thumbup:
need to roll some fenders


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

A look ahead at things to come.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Those look cool. What are they?


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

Panasport G7 C5R's. 17 inch three piece wheel. 

Pretty rare as far as I can tell. Impossible to find new lips for. Probably going to have to be custom jobs.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow those will look awesome! Do it


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

:heart::heart:










snowflakes


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks cool


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome :beer:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

peter139 said:


> :heart::heart:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:
looks like a bigger version of the old VW GTI wheels.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Some things are even cooler than stance..








Steve


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

sTT eV6 said:


> Some things are even cooler than stance..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Slammed looks great, but doesn't handle for sh|t. 


Car looks great as always Steve..


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Steve - did you just go back in time?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

idwurks said:


> Steve - did you just go back in time?


bahaha :beer:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

This is what happens when you can attain hyperdrive..
Steve


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Side affect of having a 500+ hp TT


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Side affect of having a 500+ hp TT


Hopefully 600+ but we wont be picky..
Steve


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

paullee said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> looks like a bigger version of the old VW GTI wheels.


What wheels are those

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

http://fifteen52.us/shop-2/#!/~/product/category=887659&id=1622460


----------



## TT666qs (Mar 4, 2012)

*little pic of my uk 2006 TT qs*










Damien.


----------



## MK3.5 Cabby (May 26, 2010)

*Audi TT MK1*

Here is my TT, not from today. The Eta Beta Turbo's are the latest set wheels, before that I had 18" Rial Daytona's 8.5j and 9.5j.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Is that a "SCREW IT, IT'S COLD OUTSIDE PHOTO"?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

MK3.5 Cabby said:


> Here is my TT, not from today. The Eta Beta Turbo's are the latest set wheels, before that I had 18" Rial Daytona's 8.5j and 9.5j.


Looks great! If you lower it a little more it will look even better!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

dogger said:


>


What's your final offsets? This fitment is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

lucpost said:


> What's your final offsets? This fitment is awesome :thumbup:


Thanks. :beer:

Fronts are 19x8.5 final et17. Rears are 19x9.5 final et15. Stretch on the rear tires make the poke work. 225/35r-19.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


>



I haven't been on here in a while because I got busy with life stuff. 

Your car is looking amazing. I love the fenders. I can't wait to see it finished. I'm moving to Colorado at the end of Januray. You want to do my rear fenders? :laugh:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

just some fun in the snow pics, before videos.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

friend messing around with some video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx0kLxbcnmg&feature=share

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLvM9Ab92Xw


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

chads said:


> I haven't been on here in a while because I got busy with life stuff.
> 
> Your car is looking amazing. I love the fenders. I can't wait to see it finished. I'm moving to Colorado at the end of Januray. You want to do my rear fenders? :laugh:


Thanks dude! Did you ever pick up another set of wheels? Where in Colorado will you be? I have an intake manifold project that I am just getting started on, but have been considering making a set of forms to reproduce them in metal when I'm finished. It will depend on the amount of interest in a set of weld on flares...


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks dude! Did you ever pick up another set of wheels? Where in Colorado will you be? I have an intake manifold project that I am just getting started on, but have been considering making a set of forms to reproduce them in metal when I'm finished. It will depend on the amount of interest in a set of weld on flares...


No, I still haven't got around to getting another set. I haven't had much time to look around and find a good set. We will be moving to the Denver area or within a 1 hour radius of Denver, where ever jobs are at really. 

Well, keep us posted on the fender flares. I'm really interested in them.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nice! I am about an hour south of Denver, in Colorado Springs. Try to hold off on the wheels. If you are serious about the fenders, we can make something happen.


----------



## pellepoliisi (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's my winter look.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

best i got for now, just finished spraying the front bumper shaved everything this time around. and got a votex front and fk grille.


----------



## ian222 (Apr 24, 2010)

dogger said:


>


This looks awesome mate, whats your wheel spec and spacers? Are u on air or coils?


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

lucpost said:


> best i got for now, just finished spraying the front bumper shaved everything this time around. and got a votex front and fk grille.


Very nice. I have the infinity front I want to shave everything also painting headlights to match to. And need a set of side skirts

Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

1fast2liter said:


> Very nice. I have the infinity front I want to shave everything also painting headlights to match to. And need a set of side skirts
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R950 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man, I like the infinity front I just wish it was even at the lower part. I picked mine up 250 brand new from some guy who had it for a while and never used it. I need the skirts now tho. I used to have my lights silver, but I redid it black and like it better. Shaving everything is fairly easy if you have some body knowledge. I just did it all from trial and error. I'd recommend using a plastic epoxy for the aliens and plate cover. Then for filler use evercoat polyflex. I just filled the grille trim with that. But yet that stuff is pretty pricy.


----------



## sukraj (Dec 31, 2012)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> ^^^ Thanks for sharing! Awesome video.
> 
> 
> My shot of the day...


 Really like


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

ian222 said:


> This looks awesome mate, whats your wheel spec and spacers? Are u on air or coils?


Thank you. :beer:

Fronts are 19x8.5 et32 with 15mm adapters. Rears are 19x9.5 et40 with 25mm adapters. The wheels only come in 5x112 in 19's so I had to run adapters. Suspension is Koni coils. Rears are all the way down with the perches.

This pic is before I lowered the rears all the way down.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

dayum. love it. more pics!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Thank you. :beer:

Sorry I really need to do a proper photo shoot and don't have many pics.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Found a pic from H20


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

dogger said:


> Thank you. :beer:
> 
> Sorry I really need to do a proper photo shoot and don't have many pics.


Makes me want to go staggered, but im hooked on blqs as well. looks dope man


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

lucpost said:


> Makes me want to go staggered, but im hooked on blqs as well. looks dope man



Thanks. Your car is clean. I like the color choice on the wheels. Nice contrast with the silver. :thumbup:


----------



## Richard5555 (Jan 14, 2013)

01 TT 225 Coupe, 15k, 19" BBS LM's, H&R coilovers, blah blah blahhttp://www.*******.info/20.jpg


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Are you guys running fender liners? I am pretty low on my coils but want to poke some. It seems the rears and fronts would rub to no extent if I push them out. 










Fronts are lower than in this picture











But the wheel specs are 18x7.5 front 205/40, 18x10 rear 235/40. I have a 25mm front adapters and 42mm Rear. 

Stock specs are 52 and 65. 

I want to swap the rears for the fronts and get some 52mm adapters. I just want to know if I need to cut them or remove them completely.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Cut them. If you take them out you will get dirt in the bay and in the rocker covers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well you'll eventually just rub through them so I wouldn't worry about cutting them to be honest. The problem is that in the rear there's actually a chunk of metal that you'll have to remove or at least bang out of the way or you're cut up your tire pretty good. It's around the area where the bumper and quarter panel meet behind the fender liner.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Angle grinder works great for that lol.


----------



## dusty_mauve (Nov 23, 2004)

Couple of mine from the UK..


----------



## dusty_mauve (Nov 23, 2004)

found a couple more..


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Super clean. Makes me want LM's again.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Very clean. LM's have to be one of the best all time wheels. They look good on every car and take it to a totally different level.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Im most likely going to by LM reps. Its a classic/timeless look. Plus, a set of bronze ones would look amazing with the black.


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

reps are such a goddam waste of money
might as well just rock stock wheels

if you do run reps make sure NOT to put a BBS cap on the wheels


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

1.8tipgls said:


> if you do run reps make sure NOT to put a BBS cap on the wheels


THIS!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

1.8tipgls said:


> reps are such a goddam waste of money
> might as well just rock stock wheels
> 
> if you do run reps make sure NOT to put a BBS cap on the wheels


This. Stay away from reps! or just save up and get some real LM's. You can find them for the 2K range if you're patient and look around..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I stay away from reps only because I've seen them shader into pieces. Not saying all of them will but is it worth a chance? Also I've seen rotiforms do the same. They don't test their wheels structurally. Pretty scary seeing their 3 piece SJC with 3 of the spokes cracked. Brings a new meaning to "split wheels"


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

no reps! Don't do it!


and since we don't have a pic on this page:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

1.8tipgls said:


> reps are such a goddam waste of money
> might as well just rock stock wheels
> 
> if you do run reps make sure NOT to put a BBS cap on the wheels


I'm going to fleabay and ordering KNOCKOFF BBS center caps for all my wheels... just to mess with Ben & Steve :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lmao


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> I'm going to fleabay and ordering KNOCKOFF BBS center caps for all my wheels... just to mess with Ben & Steve :laugh:


This


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> I'm going to fleabay and ordering KNOCKOFF BBS center caps for all my wheels... just to mess with Ben & Steve :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

But they were half the price of real ones:laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

FWIW my reps have lasted 5 years. And I've had a couple decent impacts on curbs. But there still holding up fine. I'm sure quality is hit or miss. I wonder what the failure rate is.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> FWIW my reps have lasted 5 years. And I've had a couple decent impacts on curbs. But there still holding up fine. I'm sure quality is hit or miss. I wonder what the failure rate is.


yeah by no means am I saying every set will end up like this, but what does worry me is all it takes is a small discontinuity in one spoke to start a chain reaction like that above. With more and more wheels being made in china it worries me every time someone suggests them. Obviously dont buy the cheapest ones


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

My point of NO reps wasnt because they may damage
I was saying dont because REPS are just plain wack!! 
Save up and get some real wheels. Id rather run BBS RCs instead of LM reps


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

1.8tipgls said:


> My point of NO reps wasnt because they may damage
> I was saying dont because REPS are just plain wack!!
> Save up and get some real wheels. Id rather run BBS RCs instead of LM reps


Lol!!! Last show I went to I won best wheels... Most of the people at the show thought I was on bbs reps!!! Lol they thought it was horrible that my "reps" won best wheels!!

Lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Meh what do they know lol.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I hate to disappoint the rep haters, but I may have to buy a set of esm's for my winter mode... The sizes to get even close to filling my wheel wells just aren't available with anything else.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought you were rocking the VIP's year round


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

As of right now I am and have been. I just want to keep them nice, especially after this lip scuffing incident...

I am waiting on pricing, but I may just be going with another VIP set.











I do hate reps, and have been going back and forth on the esm's for months now. The 10" wides aren't exactly cheap in price, so I am having a hard time justifying buying then for the nice widths.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

But if it's only for winter mode, who cares what they are. They're meant to get beat up and thrashed. 

You can get some Enkie's in 18x10.5 if that works..

https://wagen-wheels.com/products/Enkei_PF01_18-156-5.html


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You should take that 5k for wheels and buy a b5 so you don't have to drive the TT at all!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> You should take that 5k for wheels and buy a b5 so you don't have to drive the TT at all!


this!!!!

i recently got a second car after selling my TT before picking up the S3, and in the two months now ive own the S3 i have only put about 800 miles on her
i have only been taking it out on the weekend
and i trully love driving the car that much more since its almost like a priviledge to get to drive her :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> this!!!!
> 
> i recently got a second car after selling my TT before picking up the S3, and in the two months now ive own the S3 i have only put about 800 miles on her
> i have only been taking it out on the weekend
> and i trully love driving the car that much more since its almost like a priviledge to get to drive her :beer:


Exactly I rarely drive my car (when its not broke) just so it stays clean and doesnt get ruined :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Those VIP's are a 1piece cast wheel. I believe they are priced just above 2k. He told be since they would be my second set of their wheels, they would hook me up with the price. I am just waiting to see what they can do with the et's, then a price after that. 

The Enkie's you posted Neb, will cost $1600 + shipping. I am hoping the price they give me won't be much more then that. It would be worth the extra hundred to get them. The only problem is that they are only available in 19". That may not be the best for a winter wheel. I'm sure they are plenty strong enough to not have to worry about bending then.

I do have a spare vehicle, but don't want to put the time in to get it back to daily driving condition quite yet. I will end up doing that over the summer.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Winter, summer, track & drag don't seem to hurt these..








Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Winter, summer, track & drag don't seem to hurt these..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I'll trade you my soul for them? Deal?:laugh:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> So I'll trade you my soul for them? Deal?:laugh:


I think your Played out..
Light wheels aren't all that when it comes to strength.
10ish kg each and the rears are 9""
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> I think your Played out..
> Light wheels aren't all that when it comes to strength.
> 10ish kg each and the rears are 9""
> Steve


Haha I only want them if they have the super awesome lips that are bullet proof


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haha I only want them if they have the super awesome lips that are bullet proof


Of course they have the Radinox lips.
Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Of course they have the Radinox lips.
> Steve


Someday I will own them haha


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Someday I will own them haha


Haha. 
The wheels i picked up for the S3 have those super awesome lips u speak of. Lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

For winter mode, I would do two sets of steelies. Welded together to make some winter wheels that are whatever size you want, and easy to put together. Just imagine 10-12" wide in the rear, and still on steelies with studs :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

To me, the perfect set of winter wheels would be a custom set of steelies. Take 2 sets, and make a nice staggered set of winter steelies. You could have 10-12" steelies in the back, and still rock studs! :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> Haha.
> The wheels i picked up for the S3 have those super awesome lips u speak of. Lol


Before you mount tires can we cut some stones like they do in the videos? :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Before you mount tires can we cut some stones like they do in the videos? :laugh:


Link to said video or ban.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Before you mount tires can we cut some stones like they do in the videos? :laugh:


That vid is awesome.

Here's one of the videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7XtzYQYm5I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5bw-C6NSrg


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hard to believe, but sometimes you get what you pay for and in some cases you just get a fashionable rim that will kerb as easy as a cheap one..
steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Hard to believe, but sometimes you get what you pay for and in some cases you just get a fashionable rim that will kerb as easy as a cheap one..
> steve


So are you saying that I can not cut stone with said lip? I am disappoint


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## beradycavs (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm liking that lower front grill outline!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Paint on the black roadster bottom pic is beautiful.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That ass:heart:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

mayby reposts, i dont know


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

that white interior


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

peter139 said:


>


Beautiful...I would even overlook the missing exhaust tip on the right hand side!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)




----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Did a night shoot.... Sneak peak pic:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't wait to see the whole shoot Morio! You will have to setup a shoot for or cars when I make it down there too.:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I can't wait to see the whole shoot Morio! You will have to setup a shoot for or cars when I make it down there too.:thumbup:


Of course man!!!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

page needs more pics :


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Morio said:


> Did a night shoot.... Sneak peak pic:



Wicked :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

lucpost said:


> page needs more pics :


Did you get the new wheels/tires on? Any pics of your car sitting?





Not as slick of a pic as Morio's...


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

dogger said:


> Did you get the new wheels/tires on? Any pics of your car sitting?


Yes I did. Once I go on the computer I'll post one up


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks good James!:beer:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Evo hunting at Laguna Seca 2.18.13. Enjoy!



Cheers! :beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

more to come after march 2nd


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

lucpost said:


> more to come after march 2nd



Love it!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

MeizelTT said:


> Love it!


Thank you sir!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Looks good James!:beer:


Thx Matt. 



Teeguzi said:


> Evo hunting at Laguna Seca 2.18.13. Enjoy!
> 
> Cheers! :beer:


Nice video. Such a cool track. Hope that Evo followed you and learned how to drive the right line. 



lucpost said:


> Thank you sir!


Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Sidn22ey (Feb 20, 2013)

I got it after trading in my 04 GTi VR6.
http://www.******.info/28.jpg
http://www.******.info/04.jpg


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

i wish i could go a tad bit lower...then id be at the perfect height.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

lucpost said:


> i wish i could go a tad bit lower...then id be at the perfect height.


anyone know where i can purchase the polo/lupo strut bushings? what car would these be off of? thinking about doing these bushings and the afco 600lbs springs.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Polo 6N

P/N 6N0412319
P/N 6N0412331A 

You need 2 of each (1/side)


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Neb said:


> Polo 6N
> 
> P/N 6N0412319
> P/N 6N0412331A
> ...


haha
i started this POLO bushing fad and then passed along to playedTT

just make sure you get custom/different strut hats when you do this otherwise the stock ones will hit ur hood!!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

U the man neb!



1.8tipgls said:


> haha
> i started this POLO bushing fad and then passed along to playedTT
> 
> just make sure you get custom/different strut hats when you do this otherwise the stock ones will hit ur hood!!


Haha urs was beautiful. Perfect height. I'll probably be pm you


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

whoa its been a while...

a couple snaps of the TT from h2oi i had sitting on my iphone


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi I'm Jimmy and I randomly stop by to make people jealous then disappear for another 4 months:wave:
:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I :heart: DTM cars! They make even the sickest of our cars look a little silly. Hopefully in the future I can afford a second TT I can truly cut up...























































And my favorite TT picture...


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

just a recent photo a friend emailed me...


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

bklnstunt718 said:


> just a recent photo a friend emailed me...


gorgeous. 

i feel like such a noob after looking through all of these. hahaha:banghead:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

There are so many silver TTs makes me wish mine was a different color


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> just a recent photo a friend emailed me...


Stop posting porn in here


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Stop posting porn in here


:beer: cougars ?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

lucpost said:


> There are so many silver TTs makes me wish mine was a different color


Color doesnt matter as long as u can make it stand out amongst the rest like Jaymo does so well!! :beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

1.8tipgls said:


> Color doesnt matter as long as u can make it stand out amongst the rest like Jaymo does so well!! :beer:


I've never seen pics of his, I don't think. Sorry I'm new. . But yeah silver is a good color regardless and pretty much goes w any mod , but it'd be cool to have a different color noone has.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

1.8tipgls said:


> Color doesnt matter as long as u can make it stand out amongst the rest like Jaymo does so well!! :beer:


every time i wash my miata.... I THINK OF YOU! lol


----------



## 1.8TurboDaily (Feb 26, 2013)

just got this beauty in october of 2012, and i've done some work to her :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not bad:thumbup:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

bklnstunt718 said:


> every time i wash my miata.... I THINK OF YOU! lol


Aww. Lol. 

See now ur starting to appreciate how easy silver has been


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

1.8tipgls said:


> Aww. Lol.
> 
> See now ur starting to appreciate how easy silver has been


#truestory


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> :beer: cougars ?


Lmao we never went hunting this year


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lmao we never went hunting this year


who needs to hunt? I present to you... the cougar cruise. 

http://upcoming.yahoo.com/event/108...yal-Caribbean39s-quotMajesty-of-the-Seasquot/ eace:


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

1.8TurboDaily said:


> just got this beauty in october of 2012, and i've done some work to her :laugh:


I hope it was previous owner that partially carbon-wrapped sides of the car (R8 style). :banghead::banghead:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

bklnstunt718 said:


> just a recent photo a friend emailed


Saw your pic on Rotiforms fb page. Looks good man.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

This is one of my all-time favs.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> This is one of my all-time favs.


Those tail lights!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Those tail lights!


I think Im going to red mine out. The black is getting old. :facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm totally cool with how the stock tails look. But those look like the LED ones above. I may go all red but there's so many other things that need to happen first


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

peter139 said:


>



moar, plz


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Raek said:


> moar, plz



X2!!!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

some pics from tuner galleria chicago yesterday..

















My alternator took a shlt on me when i was there, luckily i got a new bat and made it home before it died.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks great!!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Morio said:


> Looks great!!


thanks morio! 









this thing won best vdub/audi. it had a k-series honda motor in it. it was sweet.


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

The last Gift!!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks great. I've always wondered how those seats compare to the stock TT ones. It looks like they have smaller bolsters and are less 'sporty'.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone know the specs on this setup? it's a real usable height!



lucpost said:


> some pics from tuner galleria chicago yesterday..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

chrisc351 said:


> Anyone know the specs on this setup? it's a real usable height!


Suspension- st coilovers with afco spring in rear
Wheels- 18x8.5 +25 front. 18x9.5 +20 rear.


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)




----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

*Drivability & Modification*



dogger said:


> Thank you. :beer:
> 
> Fronts are 19x8.5 et32 with 15mm adapters. Rears are 19x9.5 et40 with 25mm adapters. The wheels only come in 5x112 in 19's so I had to run adapters. Suspension is Koni coils. Rears are all the way down with the perches.
> 
> This pic is before I lowered the rears all the way down.


Hey dogger, love the setup, looks sweet!:thumbup:

By my calculation your rear wheel is almost 14mm outside the fender and the front is 5mm.
Did you mod the inside of the wheel well? Are they 100% drivable and no problem turning?

Thanks in advance for the feedback, I'm looking to buy this month but I want to make sure it looks good. I've seen a lot of disasters!

G


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the headsup James (Doug) I wish I could buy Super RS's for $650..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Thanks for the headsup James (Doug) I wish I could buy Super RS's for $650..


Lmao they should give you a set for using your car :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

You should txt that dude, and tell him he owes you money for using your photo. Clown as nukhas :laugh:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

lol thats my neighbor hood


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> lol thats my neighbor hood


So that's how you got your RS's :laugh:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> So that's how you got your RS's :laugh:


plz dont tell anyone!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I always knew your RS's were fake.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lmao. I wonder if I can get all the noobs to believe that you had custom widened fake rs's made:laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

My current daily


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Mantvis said:


> [
> 
> My current daily


you just made my day! 

got anything done to her? i just ordered my coils


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Neb said:


> I always knew your RS's were fake.


lol! come on... you know i'd never rock real wheels.. waste of money!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lmao. I wonder if I can get all the noobs to believe that you had custom widened fake rs's made:laugh:


lets give it a shot!


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> lets give it a shot!


what are the actual specs on your wheels?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> you just made my day!
> 
> got anything done to her? i just ordered my coils


Tein Coilovers, redid the seats cuz they were trashed, have an exhaust and thats about it.. ohh ohh angry eyes and the tongue! haha


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Mantvis said:


> Tein Coilovers, redid the seats cuz they were trashed, have an exhaust and thats about it.. ohh ohh angry eyes and the tongue! haha


howd you redo the seats? i wanna get seats that will get me lower.. im 6'2"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> what are the actual specs on your wheels?


I don't remember but if you call ESM they will let you know


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I don't remember but if you call ESM they will let you know


lol funny guy :facepalm:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> howd you redo the seats? i wanna get seats that will get me lower.. im 6'2"


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1990-1997-M...&fits=Model:Miata&hash=item35bdc0b40e&vxp=mtr

haha I bet! im 5'11 and its like perfect for me


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

One for the gallery...









Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Mantvis said:


> My current daily


DOPE!:thumbup: My daily is the same car. Mine, however, is bone stock and will probably stay that way for a while. Can't spend money on the Miata when I have so many things to buy for the TT.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

96AAAjetta said:


> DOPE!:thumbup: My daily is the same car. Mine, however, is bone stock and will probably stay that way for a while. Can't spend money on the Miata when I have so many things to buy for the TT.


Mantvis just blows up cars and then buys new ones


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

veeko said:


> One for the gallery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lucpost said:


> Mantvis just blows up cars and then buys new ones


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

^awesome shot!

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pkaygee (Mar 13, 2013)

*2001 TT quattro*

*PKAYGEE*








2001 QUATTRO ON 20x8.5 ROCKSTAR 630s 225x35 tires






'


----------



## Pkaygee (Mar 13, 2013)

*PKAYGEE*


----------



## Pkaygee (Mar 13, 2013)

*PKAYGEE*








Rotated and balanced at the neighborhood rim shop...King of Tires Dallas,Tx ask for Popeye


----------



## Pkaygee (Mar 13, 2013)

*PKAYGEE*








My 13 year son being chaufferred to a party.


----------



## Pkaygee (Mar 13, 2013)

*Lowering with 20's*

I would love to lower my TT but really not sure if it can be done with 20's. I have no rub now and want to keep it that way. Please provide any feedback or experience in this.

Thanks
PKAYGEE


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Threw the wheels on!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Threw the wheels on!


re-quoting cause I hate you so much. :heart::heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Threw the wheels on!


Finally


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess everyone just ignored the gaudy 20's


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Threw the wheels on!


This looks absolutely nasty...in a good way.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Pkaygee said:


> *PKAYGEE*



Is this real life...or the hardest trolling???


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Raek said:


> Is this real life...or the hardest trolling???


That's what I'm Sayin'


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Pkaygee said:


> *PKAYGEE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Tempes_TT said:


> re-quoting cause I hate you so much. :heart::heart:


:laugh: :beer:




PLAYED TT said:


> Finally


No kidding. Winter will be over soon. :facepalm: Next time I will plan ahead for the adapters. 



Raek said:


> Is this real life...or the hardest trolling???


 His taste lead to something outside of the fitting styling of the TT. I completely agree it looks a bit rough, but the guy is trying. With any luck he may notice the more appropriate wheel choices, and switch them out for something that will compliment the car.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Pkaygee said:


> *PKAYGEE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean everyone is entitled to their own idea's in what they think is cool, so if you think those wheels are cool bro run with it :thumbup:
If everyone adhered to the same tastes nothing would be new! It might look better with a drop.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think Mat said it best. Personal style and taste evolve and change. The more we see in our community, the more were inspired to day dream about what's possible. 

Dude was probably like, "Damn that TT is sick. I'm puting 20's on that bitch!"

I can appreciate that. Respect :beer:


Mat, your wheels came out amazing! I want to see some pictures where I can see the details. Trying to get a feel for what the texture of the hammered looks like. Im probably gonna go the gray route once I replace my front tires (soon).


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> Dude was probably like, "Damn that TT is sick. I'm puting 20's on that bitch!"
> 
> I can appreciate that. Respect :beer:


I'm all for personal style, that's cool. I just legitimately wanted to know if he was trolling or not. Seems like something people in TCL or the MK4 forum would do.

Purely from a drivability and handling aspect, though...that setup can't be optimal.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Mat you need a V6 bumper 

Wheels looks so awesome though


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Pkaygee said:


> *PKAYGEE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but:
Pros
-enough ground clearance to go offroading, you could probably beat most SUVs
-lower rpm when cruising at high speed -> less stress on the engine
-dark wheels require less maintance to look clean

Cons
-wheels are waaay too big, IMO even 19's mostly don't look good on a TT
-tires will cost you a fortune
-your car now has higher 0-60 time and worse handling
-huge impact on ride comfort unless you're on air


In my opinion, cons outweigh pros. Heavily.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

He called his wheels rims. That's where I stopped giving a ****. Everyone please continue by posting pics of their cars so we can start a new page without having to see it. K thx bye


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> He called his wheels rims. That's where I stopped giving a ****.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Deceitful said:


>


 
no joke, I use this quote at least twice a month. hahaha... 


and...here's a couple of the works in progress. 

Yes...my rotors are horriblly rusted. 

 
Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr 


These will be going on soon enough... 

 
Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Are those the new wheels from forge?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Hell yeah dude, I wondered what watercooleds would look like on a TT. Can't wait to see em mounted.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

lucpost said:


> Hell yeah dude, I wondered what watercooleds would look like on a TT. Can't wait to see em mounted.


 I'm stoked. Just waiting on tires and enough time to get the suspension dialed in. 

I might clean those gnarly rotors, too  




Audiguy84 said:


> Are those the new wheels from forge?


 They're watercooled industries CC10 :thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> Mat you need a V6 bumper
> 
> Wheels looks so awesome though


 
Thanks man!:beer: 

I will get started on the bumper repairs as soon as I get the applicator gun for the 3m epoxy. :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks man!:beer:
> 
> I will get started on the bumper repairs as soon as I get the applicator gun for the 3m epoxy. :thumbup:


 Ummmm wanna do a wide body for my car? lol :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Ummmm wanna do a wide body for my car? lol :thumbup:


 You should probably at least fix one first :laugh:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> Ummmm wanna do a wide body for my car? lol :thumbup:


 Bring ur car over. Somehow. We can practice lol 




Forty-six and 2 said:


> I will get started on the bumper repairs as soon as I get the applicator gun


 You don't need the gun just use two screw drivers to push it out and use a filler spreader lol. That's how I did mine. You should of saw the big asss chunk missing from mine. I have a pic somewhere.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> You should probably at least fix one first :laugh:


 Soon, soon  Big plans for the red one  
Blue will be getting a new trans in few months  :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> Soon, soon  Big plans for the red one
> Blue will be getting a new trans in few months  :thumbup:


 About time


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

No more LM reps....just finished restoring this staggered set of BBS RSii. A lot o' work but well worth the effort for the real deal... 

Sorry, not the greatest of pics. Car still hasn't seen outside yet this year  



















Haven't gotten used to not seeing the lip of the LM reps there....but these bring a very different feel. 
Hardtop back on soon I think  

Joe


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Way better!


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Updated pics*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8565406241 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8565399751 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8566487832


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

your car looks like it's floating and has no wheels


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

^the main problem with black wheels, you could have extremely nice set of custom HRE's or a black set of XXR's, you won't even be able to tell


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

True.....lol....i think imma go back to silver...or gloss black...the wheels are plastdipped


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

joes280 said:


> True.....lol....i think imma go back to silver...or gloss black...the wheels are plastdipped


 like the racing stripes!


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks man!:beer:
> 
> I will get started on the bumper repairs as soon as I get the applicator gun for the 3m epoxy. :thumbup:


 LOVE the body work! hope to see it in person one day!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks man! I am also amazed by yours. :beer: I promised James I will make it out to H2O next year. I'm not sure if you go, but it should be awesome seeing a bunch of the forums inspirational cars all in one place!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

joes280 said:


> True.....lol....i think imma go back to silver...or gloss black...the wheels are plastdipped


 JUst dont go ass-2-mouth. I hear thats a no-no 




Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks man! I am also amazed by yours. :beer: I promised James I will make it out to H2O next year. I'm not sure if you go, but it should be awesome seeing a bunch of the forums inspirational cars all in one place!


 I really want to go next year. The timing could be sh!t though. Getting murried... Ermagrrrrd!! :what:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Thanks man! I am also amazed by yours. :beer: I promised James I will make it out to H2O next year. I'm not sure if you go, but it should be awesome seeing a bunch of the forums inspirational cars all in one place!


 Jaymo is a regular as well! I hear bagged TT's can make it onto amtrack trains to get cross county  

PS I need to start the H20 roll call thread soon. Since its time to find condos and all


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh: I just checked into the train ride, and they don't give rides to cars in my area. 

I would think you are at more risk than I am. I can get over obstacles. You do have a nice oil pan though. I will just keep my fingers crossed that it stays nice and reliable through the next years worth of time. I guess piecing together a "road trip" kit isn't a bad idea either... 

For now I need some warmer weather, and to get my ass into gear with tieing up loose ends and plenty more.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I'll add to the bagged club. I will introduce myself when I get back from vacation.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :laugh: I just checked into the train ride, and they don't give rides to cars in my area.
> 
> I would think you are at more risk than I am. I can get over obstacles. You do have a nice oil pan though. I will just keep my fingers crossed that it stays nice and reliable through the next years worth of time. I guess piecing together a "road trip" kit isn't a bad idea either...
> 
> For now I need some warmer weather, and to get my ass into gear with tieing up loose ends and plenty more.


 Road Trip kits are a must. 

full size tire for spare 
low-pro jack 
beer 
beer 
beer 
beer 

Something like that.  

I got my Castle in the Sand flyer a couple months back, I have to book a room or a condo for sure.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I had one that came in handy and I only live 3 hours away lmao


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

TFSI powered MKI TT


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

quick edit a friend threw together for a school project


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> I'll add to the bagged club. I will introduce myself when I get back from vacation.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

lucpost said:


> quick edit a friend threw together for a school project


 
Your car is looking good. Ride height is perfect. Its cool to see cars rolling and see how the wheels look. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Fun Lap at Sears Point/Sonoma Raceway 3.16.13*

 

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Deceitful said:


> I'll add to the bagged club. I will introduce myself when I get back from vacation.



Anymore pictures yet? 


Has anyone seen the entire rear plate recess shaved? A photoshop of Ben's car if someone has the time please?.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Teeguzi said:


> Cheers! :beer:


Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> PS I need to start the H20 roll call thread soon. Since its time to find condos and all


Yes you do. Have you talked to Doug and MK2 James yet about the plan for this year?


----------



## auditt20 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yeo man let me know if u plan on having a tt meet again down there. See u guys every year but I never go to the meeting


----------



## Donna591 (Mar 25, 2013)

RedRockett
here is my baby.....2002 225 Quattro ALMS edition TT


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Donna591 said:


> RedRockett
> here is my baby.....2002 225 Quattro ALMS edition TT


Donna, your picture is not showing up. You might want to check your link.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes you do. Have you talked to Doug and MK2 James yet about the plan for this year?


Yeah are you and Phil staying with us again?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah are you and Phil staying with us again?


Yep :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yep :thumbup:


Score! TT Hause (with a MKII)


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Score! TT Hause (with a MKII)



However...I will be bringing something a little different this year


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> However...I will be bringing something a little different this year


I take it you and Morio both joined the 5x130 club


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> I take it you and Morio both joined the 5x130 club


I have not joined the 5x130 club yet. But I am bringing something out of long term storage


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have not joined the 5x130 club yet. But I am bringing something out of long term storage


Gotcha haha


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I have not joined the 5x130 club yet. But I am bringing something out of long term storage


"yall wana see a dead body?" lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> "yall wana see a dead body?" lol


LMAO


----------



## samajvr6 (Apr 17, 2010)

What colour is this? Porsche Nimbus grey?

Thanks



coachvtt said:


>


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

samajvr6 said:


> What colour is this? Porsche Nimbus grey?
> 
> Thanks


Its called Aviator Gray


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

found these on the scraped crusaders site from H2O...
sorry if they come up huge :laugh:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

trixx said:


> found these on the scraped crusaders site from H2O...
> sorry if they come up huge :laugh:


i cannot wait to be back down there!!!!

on the other hand that means the season and summer is over and its cold again :banghead:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8tipgls said:


> i cannot wait to be back down there!!!!
> 
> on the other hand that means the season and summer is over and its cold again :banghead:


This:laugh::thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Shame on you trixx.... Smoking in your car


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> Shame on you trixx.... Smoking in your car


:laugh:


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

New plate, new pics.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Deceitful, your car looks familiar :laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Stunning!!!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

So clean.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

one more of the front:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Audiguy84 said:


> Shame on you trixx.... Smoking in your car


i do what i want, when i want, and drive the piss out of them every chance i get.

my car, my rules. 


:heart:


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mine..








Steve


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Got a bunch just need to weed through the junk ones.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Vstone2262 said:


> Got a bunch just need to weed through the junk ones.


Just a little bit more negative offset front and back and that thing will be perfect :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Rford71 said:


>


Love the wheels! What are they?


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Love the wheels! What are they?


They look like LM's to me.



1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Just a little bit more negative offset front and back and that thing will be perfect :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks, I need to roll my fenders and push my rear adapters forward and get wider ones for the rear.

This car takes all my time and money haha.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Vstone2262 said:


> They look like LM's to me.
> This car takes all my time and money haha.


I was wondering if they were real or Reps :beer:

Mine is takes as much time and money as it possible can from me at all times :laugh:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I was wondering if they were real or Reps :beer:
> 
> Mine is takes as much time and money as it possible can from me at all times :laugh:


:beer:

With how much he has into that car, I would hope they are real :thumbup:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Love the wheels! What are they?


They are 19" LM reps, I'm about to put my 18" oz ultraleggera can't decide if I want to have them powder coated black.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Vstone2262 said:


> :beer:
> 
> With how much he has into that car, I would hope they are real :thumbup:


Either way car looks great :thumbup:



Rford71 said:


> They are 19" LM reps, I'm about to put my 18" oz ultraleggera can't decide if I want to have them powder coated black.


Are you getting rid of the 19's? If you are debating on painting them black I would just Plasti-Dip them so you don't have to wast so much time or money. Not only that, its very easy to undo your decision to black. :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> If you are debating on painting them black I would just Plasti-Dip them so you don't have to wast so much time or money. Not only that, its very easy to undo your decision to black. :thumbup:


 Just paint them with a can. Like Mat did with the hammered gold. Would look sick. And coming from a guy with a black on black car, Black/Black/Black gets old... fast


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Are you getting rid of the 19's? If you are debating on painting them black I would just Plasti-Dip them so you don't have to wast so much time or money. Not only that, its very easy to undo your decision to black. :thumbup:


Thanks, I'll probably hold on to the 19"s for now. I may look in to the plasti dip, sound like a smart way to go.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

TTC2k5 said:


>


That's a lot of clean Audi's


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> That's a lot of clean Audi's


Looks like the gray one is missing its glass in the quarter window. Probably just the angle of the photo.

I cannot wait to get into show season. So much fun.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Vstone2262 said:


> Looks like the gray one is missing its glass in the quarter window. Probably just the angle of the photo.
> 
> I cannot wait to get into show season. So much fun.


Yup...just photo angle. That's Wayne's Amulette TT that just got totaled and is being parted-out. 

See classified.

cheers


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

When was that bob? The photo taken..


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> When was that bob? The photo taken..


Last spring at the State meet, James. Not mine...none of my pics turn out this nice. I just found it online...thought, damn, that looks good. 

I really like the contrast between the Grey, Red, and Blue RS.

b.

.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Any word on when the state meet is for this year?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

No. I'll ask at next monday's audi happy hour.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just got her down on the ground early this morning (2am)!!!
I do a bit of photography, so I'll get some real quality pictures soon!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Need moar front low but looking good :beer:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

recently acquired

NOS ABT wing + OEM roof rack

:beer:


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

trixx said:


> recently acquired
> 
> NOS ABT wing + OEM roof rack
> 
> :beer:


Those two finds deserve a six pack of :beer:

Well done Sir :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Those two finds deserve a six pack of :beer:
> 
> Well done Sir :thumbup:


thank-ya sir...

I actually know of one more NOS ABT wing for sale (just ouside of Phila) if anyone is interested. PM me and I'll redirect you... not sure the price but he's a long time car bud and I'm sure he'll hook anyone interested up.

The roof rack is complete but the black end pieces need some refinishing... that said the price fairly reflected the condition


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

trixx said:


> thank-ya sir...
> 
> I actually know of one more NOS ABT wing for sale (just ouside of Phila) if anyone is interested. PM me and I'll redirect you... not sure the price but he's a long time car bud and I'm sure he'll hook anyone interested up.
> 
> The roof rack is complete but the black end pieces need some refinishing... that said the price fairly reflected the condition


PMed


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

A couple pictures I took today.




























Robert


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Found this photo from this weekend


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Great shot :beer:


----------



## ian222 (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

more pics?


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Thoughts on second set of wheelZ!*

I recently switched to Proxes R888's on my MKI TT (Drive To) track car. Excellent...maybe even incredible tires on the track but I don't want to kill them on the way to/from the track so I need a second set of wheels/tires. 

Thoughts on TTRS rims? 

 

Please forgive hack photoshop job. 

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've seen it before, I think they look awesome!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Getting ready for the I-270 EVAC meet tonight.

Robert


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

iphonetography


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> iphonetography


 
I like your grill and the headlights without the Amber reflectors. I need to do some work on my headlights.

Robert


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

veeko said:


> One for the gallery...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 new phone backround :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Makes me realize that i should have went 9.5 all around.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

As much as I hate brotiform Matt pulls these off damn well. Wish he would come on here


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> As much as I hate brotiform Matt pulls these off damn well. Wish he would come on here


 
PLAYED, where is Matt from? I think I've seen this TT not too long ago. 


Robert


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> PLAYED, where is Matt from? I think I've seen this TT not too long ago.
> 
> 
> Robert


 Pretty sure somewhere in Virginia.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Pretty sure somewhere in Virginia.


 Ok, then I did see his. I'm in Maryland about 10 minutes from Virginia.


Robert


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks so hot :beer:


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Wheels and more low coming semi soon


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Whats so bad about rotiform?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Chinese 3piece wheels that rip off designs? 

I don't mind some of their stuff but it's still steep for what you're getting IMO.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I love mine and haven't had one issue :thumbup: Don't knock them if you've never had them :wave:


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

Neb said:


> Chinese 3piece wheels that rip off designs?
> 
> I don't mind some of their stuff but it's still steep for what you're getting IMO.





1.8 skeet skeet said:


> I love mine and haven't had one issue :thumbup: Don't knock them if you've never had them :wave:


 THIS! 
Rotiform's 3 pcs wheels are not made in China.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

True but that doesn't make them any better. The only difference between rotiform and other reps is theirs are actually 3 piece oh and 3x more $$$. Plus for some reason everyone has a hard on for them. I don't get the whole craze I guess.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

If the shoe fits wear it! That's why my car is wearing them, I don't have some crazed obsession (Hard-On) with Rotiform. Just like the way they look :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> If the shoe fits wear it! That's why my car is wearing them, I don't have some crazed obsession (Hard-On) with Rotiform. Just like the way they look :thumbup:


 Yeah I don't hate on the designs as they are good looking wheels. I just don't agree that they only have one design that isn't a rep lol. Pay 6k for a custom set of their wheels or find the originals and build them for half the price...that where I'm all :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## MK1QuaTTRoHaus (Jul 19, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I don't hate on the designs as they are good looking wheels. I just don't agree that they only have one design that isn't a rep lol. Pay 6k for a custom set of their wheels or find the originals and build them for half the price...that where I'm all :screwy: :laugh:


 Amen baby


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Well this is what I'm in for today. No more tach, how greatly I love the cluster failure.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Well that sucks. 

Pic from last night. Need to finish my wheels already..


----------



## Den2Bright (Apr 27, 2013)

It's her daily driver, and my weekend toy!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Den2Bright said:


> It's her daily driver, and my weekend toy!


 Dude take your spamming sh|t somewhere else.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

One from StanceWi. There were 4 TTs there. Mine, vstone's, and 2 unknown. I didn't get a chance to catch up with you vstone, but your cars looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

There were really 4 TT's? I saw mine and a silver one. 

I cannot see any photos due to being at work but do you have the silver one with the Votex kit? That one was really nice.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Vstone2262 said:


> There were really 4 TT's? I saw mine and a silver one.
> 
> I cannot see any photos due to being at work but do you have the silver one with the Votex kit? That one was really nice.


 Yeah the other 2 were there early. There was yours, a silver one with RS's or reps, stock black one, an mine. 

Silver with votex and 3sdms is mine.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Your car looked really good. 

Are you going to scooters GTG? June 8th? That is my favorite show. To be honest the stance show this year kinda sucked. I do not know if it was because I got there pretty late or what, but last year seemed much better. 

My car was kinda rough for the show. I need to buff it again and I just simply took it through a touchless and touched it up. I was working on my haldex motor and diff the night before and finally got it working which put a smile on my face. 

The Auto cross was cool, some of those cars were FAST. I "Raced" an M3 on the way home. For having such few mods I was actually impressed with how it kept up. I also had a passenger.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Vstone2262 said:


> Your car looked really good.
> 
> Are you going to scooters GTG? June 8th? That is my favorite show. To be honest the stance show this year kinda sucked. I do not know if it was because I got there pretty late or what, but last year seemed much better.
> 
> ...


 
Ill PM you lol


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

...JUST brought her back from the body shop with a new front end  

 
U61A3387 by Lou Varone, on Flickr 

:beer:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Ahh... like new :beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I don't hate on the designs as they are good looking wheels. I just don't agree that they only have one design that isn't a rep lol. Pay 6k for a custom set of their wheels or find the originals and build them for half the price...that where I'm all :screwy: :laugh:


 sorry man.. dont agree at all.. they have many designs and they arnt 6k for a custom set.. I dont see how they are reps at all.. all their designs are pretty unique! The wheels are strong and light as well!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Every one of their wheels is a knockoff. 

BLQ's are Lambo 
Their new meshy ones are BBS RS's 

If I had time I'd post pics of the wheels they ripped off. I mean they still LOOK nice but where's the originality behind the designs?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

There's really only so much you can do wheel-wise before stuff starts looking similar. Especially if you're LOOKING for the similarities.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> sorry man.. dont agree at all.. they have many designs and they arnt 6k for a custom set.. I dont see how they are reps at all.. all their designs are pretty unique! The wheels are strong and light as well!


 Text me when you have some free time. Ill explain lol.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Raek said:


> There's really only so much you can do wheel-wise before stuff starts looking similar. Especially if you're LOOKING for the similarities.


 Everything in life has been done before. If your looking for similarities in anything you will find that pretty much everything did not stem from original thinking.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

chrisc351 said:


> Everything in life has been done before. If your looking for similarities in anything you will find that pretty much everything did not stem from original thinking.


 :beer:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Time to whore my new wheels out. Credits go to A3 Guy for the pictures. 


 
Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr 

 
Charles' New Carlssons by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

17's?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

18's


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

You forgot to take the stickers off :laugh:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

^^ LOL yep... someone was a little eager to get on the road with their new wheels :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Neb said:


> Every one of their wheels is a knockoff.
> 
> BLQ's are Lambo
> Their new meshy ones are BBS RS's
> ...


 I don't like Rotiform wheels but its unfair to say they are ripping off wheel designs. Their wheels are all based off of pre-existing wheel designs but seriously a majority of aftermarket wheels are. If you want to talk about copying wheel designs what about VMR? Hell they don't even make many changes to the original design they are copying... 3SDM's 0.05 is totally a copy of an existing design. 1552 are copying wheel designs. The trend now since you can get wheels make cheaply in China and Taiwan is to just copy older wheel designs and put a modern twist on them. From a business standpoint its much safer to do this since its a lot less risky.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

HA! Yea I was eager. I have been waiting for over two months to receive these wheels and after going through what I thought was a scam (guy turned out to just be really lazy at shipping things), I think I was ready to put them on haha.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

dogger said:


> I don't like Rotiform wheels but its unfair to say they are ripping off wheel designs. Their wheels are all based off of pre-existing wheel designs but seriously a majority of aftermarket wheels are. If you want to talk about copying wheel designs what about VMR? Hell they don't even make many changes to the original design they are copying... 3SDM's 0.05 is totally a copy of an existing design. 1552 are copying wheel designs. The trend now since you can get wheels make cheaply in China and Taiwan is to just copy older wheel designs and put a modern twist on them. From a business standpoint its much safer to do this since its a lot less risky.


 I'm not saying other companies aren't doing it as well, but most aren't charging 3-5K to do it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Exactly. We're just purists I guess and like the originals and not knock offs. No matter what the cost/design similarities whatever


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I never understood the wheel argument. The only thing that matters is that they compliment the car...if people are willing to spend their own cash on them, why bother getting your panties in a bunch? 

However, that does not include fake splits. Haha...I can't stand fake two/three piece wheels.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Raek said:


> I never understood the wheel argument. The only thing that matters is that they compliment the car...if people are willing to spend their own cash on them, why bother getting your panties in a bunch?
> 
> However, that does not include fake splits. Haha...I can't stand fake two/three piece wheels.


 Same deal just they are 3 piece lol. I guess a better way of putting it is like this. 
Say you find a really cool, rare wheel that there are maybe 5 sets in the US. Then you see a company make a rep (whether its 3 piece or not) and then all of a sudden overnight everyone wants these wheels and everyone's buying them. All of a sudden yours don't stand out anymore and to make madders worse people think it's not a rep this company is selling because they don't know it even exists. That's just another way to look at it lol


----------



## pellepoliisi (Jun 6, 2012)

I guess, I could post my new summer look. In the first pic front is 0.3cm lowet than in second pic.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I should have gone with alphards. 

My real Question is, REMAX in finland??


----------



## pellepoliisi (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't know how to answer on that but 
http://www.remax.fi/yhteystiedot there you can see from the map that there are several.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I love Alphards. Good choice :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Same. They look good on lots of cars


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Neb said:


> I'm not saying other companies aren't doing it as well, but most aren't charging 3-5K to do it.


 Maybe not in this niche that Rotiform is in just yet. There are a few. But in the wheel industry there are a lot who make multi-piece wheels that are basically copies of other wheels and cost big money. Its been the best way to make money in the wheel industry for 10+ years now. Just say its forged and you can charge even more...



PLAYED TT said:


> Exactly. We're just purists I guess and like the originals and not knock offs. No matter what the cost/design similarities whatever


 Rotiform is local and any show out here they far out number any other wheel. Makes shows not all that interesting... 

But from a business standpoint I can't bash on them. Yea I don't like their designs but they have a great niche and people are willing to pay good money for their wheels.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> I love Alphards. Good choice :beer:


 Agreed. I kinda want a set, but never buy wheels anyways. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

dogger said:


> Maybe not in this niche that Rotiform is in just yet. There are a few. But in the wheel industry there are a lot who make multi-piece wheels that are basically copies of other wheels and cost big money. Its been the best way to make money in the wheel industry for 10+ years now. Just say its forged and you can charge even more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh don't get me wrong from a business. Stand point they're right on point. I would rather have ccw's tho and they have about the same principal. Only cheaper and they have a light race version


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I don't like CCW's. Never understood the fascination with them. I'm not really into the unfinished machined billet wheel look. Reminds me too much of Boyd/hot rod wheels. Hence my dislike for Rotiform. If I was going to waste a lot of money on wheels I would probably buy HRE.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

dogger said:


> I don't like CCW's. Never understood the fascination with them. I'm not really into the unfinished machined billet wheel look. Reminds me too much of Boyd/hot rod wheels. Hence my dislike for Rotiform. If I was going to waste a lot of money on wheels I would probably buy HRE.


 

Unfinished machine billet wheels? I'm not quite sure what you are talking about. You also realize that CCW stands for "Complete Custom Wheel" Right? meaning you can have any finish or color you choose. Any they have many designs that you can choose from and have made in your own special offsets and sizes as well. And I don't see any similarities in Boyd's wheels and CCW's. But I bet you didn't know when Boyd passed away and his family sold the company CCW bought some of his machines and designs as well. 

I currently own CCW's and they are by far the absolute best wheel I have owned and have always been a great company to work with for whatever I need. 

Now as a previous owner of HRE's I can contest that HRE is a pain in the ass to work with. They will not let you split and fix, or even change anything on their wheels. You cannot buy individual parts for wheels from them either. You must send your wheels back to their facility in California EVERYTIME you want something done. If you so much as take a hardware bolt out, you void the warranty. Where is the fun in that? 

Not to mention HRE is completely overpriced for everything. With CCW's starting at $2500 a set, you could build 2-3 sets for the cost of 1 set of HRE's.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Speaking of wheels, a lot of people have a love/hate relationship with these. I finally got them all sorted out spacer/lug and hubcentric wise. 


 
Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol Lou, from those angles nobody can see what they are :laugh:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

VWstung said:


> Lol Lou, from those angles nobody can see what they are :laugh:


 Oh, yeah. Oops :banghead: 

 
Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Deceitful said:


> Unfinished machine billet wheels? I'm not quite sure what you are talking about. You also realize that CCW stands for "Complete Custom Wheel" Right? meaning you can have any finish or color you choose. Any they have many designs that you can choose from and have made in your own special offsets and sizes as well. And I don't see any similarities in Boyd's wheels and CCW's. But I bet you didn't know when Boyd passed away and his family sold the company CCW bought some of his machines and designs as well.
> 
> I currently own CCW's and they are by far the absolute best wheel I have owned and have always been a great company to work with for whatever I need.
> 
> ...


 How heavy are the CCW's and what size do you run? :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> How heavy are the CCW's and what size do you run? :beer:


 Is this it? Has ben finally chosen a set of wheels he wont replace? Stay tuned for updates:laugh:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Put the 18" oz ultraleggera wheel on.



















Robert


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Neb said:


> How heavy are the CCW's and what size do you run? :beer:


 I'm not sure of the weight on them, but if I had to make a safe judgement I would say in the 40-45lb range. 

My setup is 17x9 et15 and 17x10 et20


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Whoa, sorry for starting such a storm by my simple question. I had no idea about the poor reviews of Rotiform wheels. 

I absolutely love my CCWs...for many of the reasons that Deceiful mentioned. Ben, I weighed my 18x10s before mounting the tires and they were around 20lbs. That's pretty darn light for a wheel of that size, IMO. I'm pretty sure they are lighter than most stock 18" wheels. 










Edit: Another great thing about CCW is that they had a big following by high-horsepower, race-bred Supras and American cars before they became a "scene" wheel. You know that they've been tried and tested. 

Also, I've had to contact them once for new barrels (not due to a failure, but due to sizing), and the customer service I received was top notch.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Is this it? Has ben finally chosen a set of wheels he wont replace? Stay tuned for updates:laugh:


 Ha! Don't make me laugh. We both know I can't stick with one set of wheels. I think from now on I will just start to collect sets instead of selling the originals.. 



iamraymond said:


> I also absolutely love CCW...for many of the reasons that Deceiful mentioned. I weighed my 18x10s before mounting the tires and they were around 20lbs. That's pretty darn light for a wheel of that size, IMO. I'm pretty sure they are lighter than most stock 18" wheels.


 Thanks Ray!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

iamraymond said:


> I absolutely love my CCWs...for many of the reasons that Deceiful mentioned. Ben, I weighed my 18x10s before mounting the tires and they were around 20lbs. That's pretty darn light for a wheel of that size, IMO. I'm pretty sure they are lighter than most stock 18" wheels. .


 
My stock 18s weighed 29.6 pounds










Robert


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Ha! Don't make me laugh. We both know I can't stick with one set of wheels. I think from now on I will just start to collect sets instead of selling the originals..


 Well I'm torn between CCW and building a set of 18" RS's. I'm a BBS fanboy at heart but it's $$$ to do what I want. Of course I should just focus on refinishing the set of wheels I have now


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well I'm torn between CCW and building a set of 18" RS's. I'm a BBS fanboy at heart but it's $$$ to do what I want. Of course I should just focus on refinishing the set of wheels I have now


 CCW's. Sandblast and paint to have an OE type finish :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

If you go CCW's you should colour match the centres..


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Deceitful said:


> Unfinished machine billet wheels? I'm not quite sure what you are talking about. You also realize that CCW stands for "Complete Custom Wheel" Right? meaning you can have any finish or color you choose. Any they have many designs that you can choose from and have made in your own special offsets and sizes as well. And I don't see any similarities in Boyd's wheels and CCW's. But I bet you didn't know when Boyd passed away and his family sold the company CCW bought some of his machines and designs as well.
> 
> I currently own CCW's and they are by far the absolute best wheel I have owned and have always been a great company to work with for whatever I need.
> 
> ...



Yea I know all about CCW. Its nice all the options they give you and they are light. But I don't like how their wheels look. Never have and never will. 

HRE are totally overpriced. That's why I said if I was going to waste money on wheels I would buy them. They have much better looking and finished wheels then CCW though. I've used them a lot on customer cars and never had any issues with them. If you're into taking your own wheels apart than I can see how they aren't for you. Customers I deal with aren't the type to work on their own wheels and can afford to send them to HRE.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

ic:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Love the grille and rear bumper ! :thumbup:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

big fan of the shaved rear.:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Shortened rear plate recess?

Looks good :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Shortened rear plate recess?
> 
> Looks good :beer:


Yup def dig that:thumbup:


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome. Wheels and specs?


----------



## FullyLoadedCarat (Nov 20, 2010)

Keskin KT2 cup reps. 8.5x18 and 9.5x18 with 235/40/18 on all corners. Little bit of stretch in the rear to clear the fenders, but not ridiculous looking.


----------



## Markus (Sep 5, 2000)

Rford71 said:


> Put the 18" oz ultraleggera wheel on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look but I'm partial. I have the opposite. Lake silver TT black Ultraleggeras


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Had my camera in my trunk...was bored. Didn't bother to edit...haha.


U61A3398 sml by Lou Varone, on Flickr


U61A3406 sml by Lou Varone, on Flickr


U61A3393 sml by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Raek said:


> Had my camera in my trunk...was bored. Didn't bother to edit...haha.
> 
> 
> U61A3398 sml by Lou Varone, on Flickr
> ...


Very Clean!! I like the wheels, are they rotiforms?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Very Clean!! I like the wheels, are they rotiforms?


No sir. Watercooled Industries CC10


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Raek said:


> No sir. Watercooled Industries CC10


I like them a lot :thumbup:


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Raek said:


> Had my camera in my trunk...was bored. Didn't bother to edit...haha.


For some reason this picture looks like a toy in a doll house.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

decided to replicate one of my favorite pics of the gti with the tt...

circa 2005









8 years later











also picked up a set of red BBS caps for the RXIIs


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn jimmy the red looks sick with denim. Good choice!


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

Rford71 said:


> Put the 18" oz ultraleggera wheel on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good! What size spacers are you using?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Lighting was nice, so I snapped a few:


U61A3459 by Lou Varone, on Flickr


U61A3467 by Lou Varone, on Flickr


U61A3453 by Lou Varone, on Flickr


U61A3451 by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm still on the fence about these wheels but your car pulls them off quite nicely. :beer:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Neb said:


> I'm still on the fence about these wheels but your car pulls them off quite nicely. :beer:


Thanks, man. They're definitely weird wheels (and the non-directional thing is KIND of annoying), but I think they fit well because the TT is a weird car.. :laugh:


----------



## ian222 (Apr 24, 2010)

I like them, look smart.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Steve


----------



## ian222 (Apr 24, 2010)

Looking good Steve, will check it out at the rr event.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

ian222 said:


> Looking good Steve, will check it out at the rr event.


Fingers crossed im not offshore..
Steve


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I cant wait to see the other photos shot this day


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Nice meeting you man!!! and Car looks terrific!!:beer:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Teeguzi said:


> Lookin Good! What size spacers are you using?


Thanks, 20mm in the rear and 5mm up front 


Robert


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Rain sucks...here's a photo of when it used to be sunny:


U61A3454 by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## jamlakost (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

jamlakost said:


>


You sir should post some wheel specs about your setup because that thing is dope!


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

bagged booties @ the fitted showcase/stretch & poke show over the weekend










photo cred Gill @ scrapedcrusaders.com


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I wish I could read this article. Pic = link


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I actually read it lastnight. Just go to translate.google and put the web address in there and it will translate


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> bagged booties @ the fitted showcase/stretch & poke show over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dig them:thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

excellent butts.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anyone have comparison photos of a 3.2 Rear spoiler next to factory side by side?

Similar to what was posted above but directly behind and directly to the side?

Thanks.


----------



## EDHURE (May 29, 2013)

*My BaBy*


----------



## jamlakost (Nov 21, 2012)

chrisc351 said:


> You sir should post some wheel specs about your setup because that thing is dope!


OK!!!


----------



## jamlakost (Nov 21, 2012)

ta-technix 
Artec tubro p R18 8,5 9,5
adapter 35mm and 45mm

toyo 205/40 and 215/40


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

*Just a few of my o1 225*

Just driving around Los Angeles, found a few nice spots.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks nice! What part of LA are you from? Surprised I haven't see you driving. Clean TT like that would definitely catch my attention. :thumbup:


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

Im from south pasadena,


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks good bro :thumbup: you should come down to the socal euro event in september here in san diego if you're not doing anything at that time


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

sounds great, looks like i will be making the trip.


chaldowhiteboy said:


> Looks good bro :thumbup: you should come down to the socal euro event in september here in san diego if you're not doing anything at that time


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

ezlnh8u said:


> Im from south pasadena,


Damn right next door. Even more shocked I've never seen your car driving around.


----------



## ezlnh8u (Aug 19, 2012)

your probably in old town pasadena? I tend to drive around highland park into la,


dogger said:


> Damn right next door. Even more shocked I've never seen your car driving around.


----------



## giostt (Aug 23, 2011)

My baby to the SO.GA. 2013!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks really great :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

After doing some work on the car today I stopped at one of my favorite photo spots. 










Here's an old one of the same spot.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Lookin good :beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Votex looks so much better! And I like the badged grille better too. :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

New body kit and paint job :laugh:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Quick cell pic, sorry if its big


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Needs more low!


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

ezlnh8u said:


> Just driving around Los Angeles, found a few nice spots.


 Nice!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Rolling height 










My not rolling height


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Deceitful said:


> Rolling height
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sex and sexier


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Guess I will continue the self whoreing on this page :laugh:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Deceitful said:


> Guess I will continue the self whoreing on this page :laugh:


No complaints. That's a fiiine lady. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Deceitful said:


> Guess I will continue the self whoreing on this page :laugh:


Obviously a beautiful TT but the photo itself is really composed well. A really smooth depth of field :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Deceitful said:


> Guess I will continue the self whoreing on this page :laugh:


:thumbup: awesome shot.


----------



## 800BS (Jun 28, 2013)

sorry guys permission to join here..i'm new..


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

800BS said:


> sorry guys permission to join here..i'm new..


You dont need permission. But you will need to post a link for that front spoiler. Introduce yourself in the roll call thread. Welcome, the car looks good:beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Not a fan of hte eyelids but the kit works with that colour


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

That rear diffuser...what kind is it!?


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I want that front spoiler


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Vstone2262 said:


> I want that front spoiler


Me 2


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Vstone2262 said:


> I want that front spoiler





warranty225cpe said:


> Me 2


Really?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Really?


yes. Why so hard to believe? I think it looks good. It isnt too over the top, and Ive never seen one before.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a black car, it would hardly be noticable. I like how it makes the VW/Audi bumper "curve" straight.

Modded my headlights and took pictures of the new DD. I candy red clear'd over the yellow 





Before



After


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> yes. Why so hard to believe? I think it looks good. It isnt too over the top, and Ive never seen one before.


True, not over the top. But, not well integrated either. It's bulk makes it appear tacked-on. Maybe just because it's red. Black would certainly hide the bulk. 

b.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Me 2


Ich will auch einen. :beer:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't want one but as far as aftermarket kits go I think it's one of the better looking ones. :thumbup:

I'm more of a Votex or Sline kinda guy myself.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

SteveAngry said:


> I don't want one but as far as aftermarket kits go I think it's one of the better looking ones. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm more of a Votex or Sline kinda guy myself.


Votex only pops up once in a while now. Sline bumpers are expensive, me being so low in Wisconsin, I need something that if I break it I am not going to be out buko dollars.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

The TT has new friends! A 71' MGB Roadster and a 49' Chevy pickup (not shown here)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Finally got the wheels mounted.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Neb said:


> Finally got the wheels mounted.


I love those wheels!!!


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks great, Ben. I thought you had them mounted before?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

800BS said:


>


I think it would look great in black. My only reservation would be the material. Plastic > fiberglass.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> True, not over the top. But, not well integrated either. It's bulk makes it appear tacked-on. Maybe just because it's red. Black would certainly hide the bulk.
> 
> b.



I totally agree. Its not the worst kit but it looks heavy and it doesn't flow with the original design of the car. For me I prefer the Votex lip and how it looks like its original to the car.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

iamraymond said:


> Looks great, Ben. I thought you had them mounted before?


I rebuilt them over the winter with colour matched centres and repolished lips. :beer:


----------



## Agenm (Jan 11, 2013)

I never understood the wheel argument. The only thing that matters is that they compliment the car...if people are willing to spend their own cash on them, why bother getting your panties in a bunch?


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Agenm said:


> I never understood the wheel argument. *The only thing that matters is that they compliment the car*...if people are willing to spend their own cash on them, why bother getting your panties in a bunch?


Herein lies the problem. Opinions vary greatly on what compliments the car. However, /freedom of speech. :beer:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Took a couple of pics before starting the process of shaving the front bumper. :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

That colour combo is on point :beer:

edit: just shave those headlight reflectors!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Totally agree. Hoping to get rid of the reflectors soon. :thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

dogger said:


> Took a couple of pics before starting the process of shaving the front bumper. :beer:


Now that is a sharp looking car! :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Haven't posted any pics of my rear since I finished shaving all the lines.

Also won 3rd place in Euro class @ Slammed Society Chicago held by Fatlace.









:beer:


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

dogger said:


> Took a couple of pics before starting the process of shaving the front bumper. :beer:


can it be? another modded Moro? I thought your car was black the first time I saw it....oh wait that's what everybody says to me!

beautiful!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

lucpost said:


> Haven't posted any pics of my rear since I finished shaving all the lines.
> 
> Also won 3rd place in Euro class @ Slammed Society Chicago held by Fatlace.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks like that show had a good turnout. They probably wouldn't have let me in.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

SteveAngry said:


> Congrats! Looks like that show had a good turnout. They probably wouldn't have let me in.


It was a pretty good turnout. The registering ended a while back, but you would have gotten in, they were looking for cars that were "different". That's why I won something. There were plenty of bagged Gtis on bbs and shiit but that's pretty common. There Were also cars there that shouldn't of been but they had to fill spots some how.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

lucpost said:


> It was a pretty good turnout. The registering ended a while back, but you would have gotten in, they were looking for cars that were "different". That's why I won something. There were plenty of bagged Gtis on bbs and shiit but that's pretty common. There Were also cars there that shouldn't of been but they had to fill spots some how.


Wasn't sure if I was low enough for that show. Lol. :laugh:

You going to the Oshkosh show? I might.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

SteveAngry said:


> Wasn't sure if I was low enough for that show. Lol. :laugh:
> 
> You going to the Oshkosh show? I might.


I want too. Lexy and I will be out at in the dells till the 19th and I might have to make another day of vaca. But she wants to go to some concert the same day so we'll see


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

lucpost said:


> I want too. Lexy and I will be out at in the dells till the 19th and I might have to make another day of vaca. But she wants to go to some concert the same day so we'll see


Mad I missed it. I had a bunch of friends who went.


----------



## rogersm (Jan 15, 2013)

Chinese 3piece wheels that rip off designs?

I don't mind some of their stuff but it's still steep for what you're getting IMO.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Little photoshop


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Do not want. Maybe painted?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Neb said:


> Do not want. Maybe painted?


Yes I know chrome is ugly. There's a bagged silver TT that had those wheels in light blue. Can't find the pic though.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

jessica654 said:


> oakley sunglasses


banned!!


----------



## rogersm (Jan 15, 2013)

Makes me realize that i should have went 9.5 all around.


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

lucpost said:


> Yes I know chrome is ugly. There's a bagged silver TT that had those wheels in light blue. Can't find the pic though.


Ill take the 3DSM's off your hands!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

lucpost said:


> Little photoshop


I found a set of these wheels at a local shop that were OE painted silver and completely mint. They came off a brand new Bentley. They look much better not in chrome. Only wish they rears were 10's or I would have bought them. I already run 5 x 112 adapters too.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

dogger said:


> I found a set of these wheels at a local shop that were OE painted silver and completely mint. They came off a brand new Bentley. They look much better not in chrome. Only wish they rears were 10's or I would have bought them. I already run 5 x 112 adapters too.


Yeah that would be so much better but 9 is still pretty wide for a stock car that's mostly luxury .If I pick up a set ill run like 35mm adapters


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Trimsport in the UK has a TT with them on it. It looks good but the rears really would look so much better one inch wider with a deeper concave. Even spaced further out you just can't make up that width and depth.


----------



## brahmzy (Jan 12, 2013)

Looks awesome. Wheels and specs?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

brahmzy said:


> Looks awesome. Wheels and specs?


If your talking about what I posted its just a photoshop. But the wheels are off a bentley flying spur and are 19x9


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

They are 5x112 and IIRC they are et39 or close to that. You can find them on eBay but its hard to find a set that's not chrome and not outrageously priced. I found a set of stock painted ones at a local shop that does work for the Bentley dealer. I've been on the fence about buying them ever since because I really like staggered and the 9's in the rear don't really do it for me. 

http://s101.photobucket.com/user/do...26393880758_1953256851_o_zpsd809aae9.jpg.html\

Trimsport's TT


----------



## Arnolds64 (Nov 13, 2009)

*My 2002 Quattro*

Uploaded with ImageShack.com

APR1/ ModShack intake/ Mad Max Evo Diverter and Lower Control Arms/ Max's Wastegate Spring Mod/ Milltek Catback/ Now on Eibachs and Koni shocks. Picture it was on Neuspeeds. They were very rough for a daily driver IMO. The Eibachs are perfect. Not as low but the ride is good but controlled.


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

here's some of my mk1


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

All ready for Dubs in The Valley next week!


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks nice dude. any non-hdr shots?


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

dannyboi bora said:


> here's some of my mk1


Looks really good! I like the fitment on your NUE's! What kind of finish are they and are they staggered or square all around?


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Fitment and ride height is nice! :thumbup:

Not so sure about the side mirrors though. Look like they came off a bicycle. :sly:


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

Neb said:


> Looks nice dude. any non-hdr shots?


thanks mate will get some up , the 2 above are non HDR 



chrisc351 said:


> Looks really good! I like the fitment on your NUE's! What kind of finish are they and are they staggered or square all around?


The finish in these pics are dirty lol they are polished finish , they are 18 x 9.5 ET35 all round bud 



dogger said:


> Fitment and ride height is nice! :thumbup:
> 
> Not so sure about the side mirrors though. Look like they came off a bicycle. :sly:


yeah mirrors are a nightmare , basically they clip on and off so at shows will take them off so it looks fully smoothed


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

dannyboi bora said:


> The finish in these pics are dirty lol they are polished finish , they are 18 x 9.5 ET35 all round bud


Et35 with a 9.5 in front? Or are you running a spacer


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

lucpost said:


> Et35 with a 9.5 in front? Or are you running a spacer


I would say the rears would rub at that offset as well (On the shock)

He must have some sort of spacers F+R


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

lucpost said:


> Little photoshop


 Don't do it man! Your current setup is better IMHO!


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

Vstone2262 said:


> I would say the rears would rub at that offset as well (On the shock)
> 
> He must have some sort of spacers F+R





lucpost said:


> Et35 with a 9.5 in front? Or are you running a spacer


Yeah 5mm front and a 10mm rear , front is close to the shock but it does clear


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

So i've changed it again ! 

Needs 30mm adapters on the rear instead of 26mm and 225/40s on the rear to fill the gap and 205/40 on the front and the car needs to go lower and they need to be split down and re polished but apart from that i like them


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I tried my 9.5 et40 up front and even with 15mm adapters they hit the strut


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

dogger said:


> I tried my 9.5 et40 up front and even with 15mm adapters they hit the strut


Yeah 9.5 et20 was very close to strut. Inside lip of the wheel and different coil overs may make that little bit of a difference though.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

dannyboi bora said:


> So i've changed it again !
> 
> Needs 30mm adapters on the rear instead of 26mm and 225/40s on the rear to fill the gap and 205/40 on the front and the car needs to go lower and they need to be split down and re polished but apart from that i like them



Wheel specs and final offsets? Looks awesome :beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

two from sunday... finally got my new 3.2 bumper on the car


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

two from sunday... finally got my new 3.2 bumper on the car


audi tt front (1 of 1) by h.dzemo9390, on Flickr


audi tt side (1 of 1) by h.dzemo9390, on Flickr


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> two from sunday... finally got my new 3.2 bumper on the car
> 
> 
> audi tt front (1 of 1) by h.dzemo9390, on Flickr
> ...


Absolutely Beautiful! Both the car and the shot. Found the settings you shot at, but it didnt say what kind of lens you were using. what is it? 

Super jelly of the bumper.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks so right. :beer::heart:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

bklnstunt718 said:


> two from sunday... finally got my new 3.2 bumper on the car
> 
> 
> audi tt front (1 of 1) by h.dzemo9390, on Flickr
> ...


awesome as usual
i heard u took some pics with a pretty cool car too


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

That 3.2 bumper brings it to another level!!


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks great!

Lost my lower grill piece on the way to Dubs In the Valley. 2nd one I have lost. Next one is going in perm.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

The last time I drove this thing was over a month ago. Since then, it's been sitting in the garage with all sorts of fuel issues 

I need more motivation to get it running by H2O.


U61A3449 by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> two from sunday... finally got my new 3.2 bumper on the car


No ass shots WTF. Front bumper looks good but I love a fat ass picopcorn::heart:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

dannyboi bora said:


> So i've changed it again !



Nice to see another DGP! Looking great!


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Getting ready for Cars & Coffee tomorrow!!


----------



## patje007 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Nice patje!

Love the look 

so some pics i've shot today of hollands MIVW meeting





































Simple but nice to see:



























I do have some more pics.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Man holland really does it big. I need to get out and visit my roots.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

The first and second pic i posted are this the same wheels as yours?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

peter139 said:


> The first and second pic i posted are this the same wheels as yours?


 Yes sir, they are. Those are 9.5s all around though. And silver.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

bumperless is sexy


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> bumperless is sexy


 I've seen sexier a$$es: 










:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> bumperless is sexy


 Totally could pull it off with some some finishing items for a race car. 



TTC2k5 said:


> I've seen sexier a$$es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LMAO!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> bumperless is sexy


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> I've seen sexier a$$es:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :laugh: :beer: 



[email protected] said:


> Totally could pull it off with some some finishing items for a race car.
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!


 I should have stuck with the mid-engine TT idea, then it could definitely pull it off. Race car parts and bags just don't mix... 



Deceitful said:


>


 Along the lines of ^ this.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Race car parts and bags just don't mix...


 Very true


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

...finally got all of my fuel issues straightened out, and she's back on the road! Just in time to ride out the rest of the summer and fall  

 
Untitled by Lou Varone, on Flickr


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Well I killed one rare car (white 180Q was totalled) and picked up another. I purchased this last weekend: 









After some cleaning, I plastidipped the valence: 









And I got my wheels, tires, and spacers on yesterday: 









Coilovers, control arms, 3"DP, and alignment are planned for Saturday.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Congrats on the LZ7W. 2001 225 ??


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

20v master said:


> Well I killed one rare car (white 180Q was totalled) and picked up another. I purchased this last weekend:
> 
> Coilovers, control arms, 3"DP, and alignment are planned for Saturday.


 Sorry to hear about the white one. But congrats on picking up the best color :thumbup:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Congrats on the LZ7W. 2001 225 ??


 
Yes, 2001. Isn't there some registry I'm supposed to join?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> Yes, 2001. Isn't there some registry I'm supposed to join?


 
I've already added the above pic to the Registry Primer porn album. PM in bound on registry particulars. 

b.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> I've already added the above pic to the Registry Primer porn album. PM in bound on registry particulars.
> 
> b.


 That's three straight posts in this thread alone, without a single "cheers." You're slipping.  And that picture isn't what I would have chosen, do I have the option to edit later?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

We really should have some shirts made up. Anyone good with shirt designs? LZ7W for life


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We really should have some shirts made up. Anyone good with shirt designs? LZ7W for life


 Aviator colored shirt...
Front: I :heart: LZ7W
Back: No it not primer you **** :banghead: 


:laugh:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> That's three straight posts in this thread alone, without a single "cheers." You're slipping.  And that picture isn't what I would have chosen, do I have the option to edit later?


 Sure, 

post a better one or send one to me in a PM that you prefer. 

cheers.  

edit: almost forgot, when you send the other data, include mileage too. 

cheers.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Alright, bumper ass is pretty sexy!


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Wow!!! Stunning my friend!!! I am so happy we won't be at the same shows with both cars ever!!! 

And I plan on seeing it in person!!! My next work trip to boulder, I am going to get a day to have some beers with you and drool all over that tt


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't wait! Let me know when.:beer: 

I can't promise we won't be at same show. I don't think you will have much to worry about though. I still levels to step up before getting to yours. I do need to get down to your house one day. I want to see our cars featured together.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TT gtg in the Rockies?! I could go for a fresh Fat Tire


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Head over anytime bro! I might even start thinking you owe me once I make it out to h2o next year.:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like a plan haha. It's been a good 4 years since I've been out there...


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Daaaaamn that's wide!!!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Recognise this car? 
Found the pics on the net, just sharing it with you. 









now its wrapped, en he did a nice upgrade to his airride. 










i like it


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Im just not a fan of body kits...or how big those wheels are...or the chrome...could have been doen more tastefully IMO


----------



## 6T6T6 (Mar 19, 2013)

Some pics from over the weekend.. lost my rear seats and laid some wood


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Clean looking TT!^^^^ 
:thumbup:


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

peter139 said:


> Recognise this car?
> Found the pics on the net, just sharing it with you.
> 
> 
> ...


 Kill it with fire.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> bumperless is sexy


 I'm going for wheelless :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks amazing Ben!!! Can't wait for new pictures. Let me know if you ever are looking to sell those wheels...:thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Neb said:


> I'm going for wheelless :beer:


 cant wait to see this!!!!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> I'm going for wheelless :beer:





Forty-six and 2 said:


> bumperless is sexy


  You guys cant be showing this kind of material! Please keep this safe for work, no pr0n!!! 
:heart::beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:laugh::beer: 

Mine is not quite porn...closer to webcam status.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> bumperless is sexy


 What you were raised in a barn? Use a coaster Pal!!


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Meh, its silver


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> What you were raised in a barn? Use a coaster Pal!!


Nope!:laugh: Down in dat Louisiana bayou...



Vstone2262 said:


> Meh, its silver


Exactly. In a few weeks touching the car will not be allowed!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Coils are in. Just need to settle and then make height adjustments.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Nope!:laugh: Down in dat Louisiana bayou...


Was there doing work for BP during the spill. The entire place smelled like farts.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks awesome Ben !!



warranty225cpe said:


> Was there doing work for BP during the spill. The entire place smelled like farts.


Lol


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

lucpost said:


> Looks awesome Ben !!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


It really did. I was staying on a barge at the time, and every morning I walked outside it smelled like a hot fart.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


>


Annnddd money shot $$$$


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I feel like whoring today.




Das gefällt mir. by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr



Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr


Untitled by Brennan L Aust, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks great. :beer:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

A page full of silver TT's! Professional iPhone photo


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> I feel like whoring today.


Looks good Dude! 







Deceitful said:


> A page full of silver TT's!


Brian love the new wheels. Looks like I'm keeping the new wheels chrome thanks to you and Adam. Ill fill some more silver pics at the end of the week, once the adapters come in. Adaptec sucks. It's been almost 4 weeks since i ordered.


----------



## EDHURE (May 29, 2013)

*fresh, simple & clean*


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello
I'm new here, so i thought it's a good idea to post some old styles of my TT


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

One from a show on Sunday.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I can see we're going to have to start a separate gallery for silver TT's soon :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

No kidding! I can't wait to NOT be a part of it.:laugh:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> No kidding! I can't wait to NOT be a part of it.:laugh:


I wish I wasn't  
92.6% of mk1s are silver.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Make the change man! You have the skills and motivation to do it.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

so much silver hate! You all can change your colours so I can be the only one left


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> so much silver to hate!


FIFY. It's not that it's bad, there's just TOO many of them. :laugh: I was looking at a couple silver ones when I got the AG, and glad I didn't settle. :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> FIFY. It's not that it's bad, there's just TOO many of them. :laugh: I was looking at a couple silver ones when I got the AG, and glad I didn't settle. :beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Make the change man! You have the skills and motivation to do it.


Thanks :beer: but I might have that, but I don't have the time. And I know I will never get quality and toughness of this oem German paint. My cars getting up there in mileage too. So i don't know how much More I want to invest Into it. 



Neb said:


> so much silver hate! You all can change your colours so I can be the only one left


 I just like to be different, I still love silver. 




20v master said:


> FIFY. It's not that it's bad, there's just TOO many of them.


This exactly. I feel like they made the same amount silver, as they did every other color combined in NA.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

20v master said:


> FIFY. It's not that it's bad, there's just TOO many of them. :laugh: I was looking at a couple silver ones when I got the AG, and glad I didn't settle. :beer:



So true.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

last pic with these wheels on.. downtown Chicago.


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

lookin' good :beer:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think I've ever posted in this thread. There's some nice stuff here. Lol there's nothing I hate more than the fact my cars basic silver... 

Thought I'd break it up with the black contrast. Black on flat CCWs. There off for now getting rebuilt with wider tires  








Crap iPhone pictures. My slr has all the good ones


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Gotta get lower!


----------



## 6T6T6 (Mar 19, 2013)

very nice, love rolling shots:thumbup:


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

^ So good!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> ^ So good!


Thanks! I've got a few pretty good shots this weekend, but I don't want to whore them all at once. This thread has been moving slow lately.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Looks amazing dude! That's my favorite picture yet.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

god damn I love rollers. Im in love with chrome now. As you can tell.....











I am very pleased.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm not sure how I feel about all of this chrome :thumbup::thumbdown:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Neb said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about all of this chrome :thumbup::thumbdown:


Mine are not chrome


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

lucpost said:


> god damn I love rollers. Im in love with chrome now. As you can tell.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good man. The grill came out nice :thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Neb said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about all of this chrome :thumbup::thumbdown:



For me its a big :thumbdown:

There are so many cool finishes available now. Even with plating there are a bunch yet most people keep doing the same chrome.... yawn.....


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

.....


dogger said:


> For me its a big :thumbdown:
> 
> There are so many cool finishes available now. Even with plating there are a bunch yet most people keep doing the same chrome.... yawn.....





Deceitful said:


> Mine are not chrome


----------



## pellepoliisi (Jun 6, 2012)

Here mine from NPS Bigmeet in Finland. Photo by Duk3.









Here's video of the meet. So nice weekend. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ue59tLG1I9c


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

love polished alphards! 3 bar and shaved front look super good too!


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Damn all this shiny silver!

Luc's car looks great in person. I talked to him for a bit at the Stance show. I was pretty intoxicated though. 

Accidently **** talk another TT owner. He tried parking next to luc when things were slowing down. I told him it was a disgrace. If you are on here, I apologize, but seriously CLEAN THAT **** UP!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Silver TT's are so rare these days:laugh:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

PLAYED TT said:


> Silver TT's are so rare these days:laugh:


didnt know they made other colors :laugh:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Deceitful said:


> Thanks! I've got a few pretty good shots this weekend, but I don't want to whore them all at once. This thread has been moving slow lately.


This thing is perfect. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Should have spaced the fronts out a bit more


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can sell you some 10"s...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> I can sell you some 10"s...


Make them fit and ill take them lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

just use washers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> just use washers


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

So many nice TTs on here !


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Cars & Coffee last Saturday


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

trixx said:


> recently acquired
> 
> NOS ABT wing + OEM roof rack
> 
> :beer:


I have the ABT installed.  :thumbup:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Photo that i just recently posted on my instagram... thought it be cool to post here as well..

btw. my instagram name is "photo_dh"

Caption: "Stay classy. The cars change, but the wheels don't"


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

bklnstunt718 said:


> Caption: "Stay classy. The cars change, but the wheels don't"


Love it! Gonna run in to you at H2O this year again?


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Raek said:


> Love it! Gonna run in to you at H2O this year again?


ill be there from mon-friday


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Neb said:


> Awesome.


thanks buddy


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bklnstunt718 said:


> ill be there from mon-friday


23-27?

I'm there starting on the 24th. We should hook up for a photoshoot :beer:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

bklnstunt718 said:


> ill be there from mon-friday


We're there Weds - Monday. I'll look for ya  debating on bringing down gear or not...haha.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*sigh* I wish my basement still had these in them... makes me want Super RS's again..


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Neb said:


> *sigh* I wish my basement still had these in them... makes me want Super RS's again..


Do you still have the porsche wheels? I want 2 rears so I can do a 18x10 Square set up.


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like that color


----------



## 6T6T6 (Mar 19, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup: love it!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice!:thumbup:


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Gorgeous :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Sick shot


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks amazing


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

just some new pics of the DD


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks better than I thought they would!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Neb - are you running the osir bumper skin? i always thought it was 3.2


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

It's a 3.2


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

idwurks said:


> Neb - are you running the osir bumper skin? i always thought it was 3.2


The Osir has that funky angle at the bottom. You can only see it from profile views.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Sorry guys, i didn't see it's a photo shop.. Still looks very nice with those gti wheels.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)




----------



## davemk1 (Oct 30, 2009)

*New rear shot*



New rear emblems :thumbup: or :thumbdown:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

👍I like it!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

no :thumbdown:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

oooofff


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

I feel like I need 19's now.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lowering and spacing the front end out this weekend:beer:








Thanks for the pic Doug


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Deceitful said:


>


FACK!!!!!!!


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> oooofff


This thing....this thing right here is beautiful.


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

Deceitful said:


>


Love the wheels and that stance!


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6149471-My-bagged-out-chrome-Audi-TT-on-20-quot-MRR-Wheels


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

iMotion_TT said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6149471-My-bagged-out-chrome-Audi-TT-on-20-quot-MRR-Wheels


You going to wekfest this year?? Would love to see another TT at that show!


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

Morio said:


> You going to wekfest this year?? Would love to see another TT at that show!


yeah, i sent in my photos as soon as they released the date for the Houston show. I'll be there, haven't showed the Audi in years.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

iMotion_TT said:


> yeah, i sent in my photos as soon as they released the date for the Houston show. I'll be there, haven't showed the Audi in years.


Great!!! This will be the first wekfest tx that has more than one TT there... They throw us either into all Audi or all euro. First one in Dallas was all Audi, last year was Euro (Audi, Mercedes, Porsche)... I wonder where we will be this year!


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

Morio said:


> Great!!! This will be the first wekfest tx that has more than one TT there... They throw us either into all Audi or all euro. First one in Dallas was all Audi, last year was Euro (Audi, Mercedes, Porsche)... I wonder where we will be this year!


Lets find 2 more TTs so we can have an Audi TT class of our own lol


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

love this thread


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Found this one, love to share it with you


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

peter139 said:


> Sorry guys, i didn't see it's a photo shop.. Still looks very nice with those gti wheels.



The brakes give it away as a photoshop.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvarone/10048612563/" title="U61A5724 sml by Lou Varone, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3679/10048612563_14096d0f23_c.jpg" width="800" height="533" alt="U61A5724 sml"></a>


:wave:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

ho to all friends!
my last pic in NYC:laugh::laugh:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

WOW the last three pictures are super fresh!:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

andrewosky said:


> ho to all friends!
> my last pic in NYC:laugh::laugh:


Where have you been? It's been forever since you have posted on here and on Instagram!?


----------



## 6T6T6 (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## 6T6T6 (Mar 19, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:looks good from my screen!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

photobucket sucks. Flikr is much better..


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

The photos were originally on flikr. I couldn't figure out how to get the links that work


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

If you right click on the image and choose a size option (say Large) it opens the image in a way that you can now right click and select "copy image location" then paste it up normally in the img tags..


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Neb said:


> If you right click on the image and choose a size option (say Large) it opens the image in a way that you can now right click and select "copy image location" then paste it up normally in the img tags..


fixed, thanks. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## RobTT225 (Oct 6, 2013)

My 2002 TT Quattro 225. Stock so far except for forge inlet hose.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

One from a local fishing spot.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

My old lady..

Steve


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

sTT eV6 said:


> My old lady..
> 
> Steve


I love your car so much!!! And those wheels need to be on my car!!


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Morio said:


> I love your car so much!!! And those wheels need to be on my car!!


Cheers. 6 months after I bought those rims, Schmidt brought out a 19" version which would have been on if I had my way.
Steve


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

sTT eV6 said:


> Cheers. 6 months after I bought those rims, Schmidt brought out a 19" version which would have been on if I had my way.
> Steve


I'm sure you could sell those easily enough


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Neb said:


> I'm sure you could sell those easily enough


Plus cost of decent rubber..I have got to tell myself, I'm happy, I'm happy, I'm happy..
Steve


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

interesting...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Saved by the Bell camo version?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

sTT eV6 said:


> Plus cost of decent rubber..I have got to tell myself, I'm *NOT *happy, I'm *NOT *happy, I'm *NOT *happy..
> Steve


Fixed!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> Saved by the Bell camo version?












Nailed it!!!!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> interesting...


Hey don't judge, I was thinking about doing something like this to hold me over until a respray. :wave:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> Saved by the Bell camo version?


 I just Loled, and now Ive got the damn theme song in my head :laugh:


Forty-six and 2 said:


> Nailed it!!!!


Funny **** 


Deceitful said:


> Hey don't judge, I was thinking about doing something like this to hold me over until a respray. :wave:


 You should plastidip yours Brian


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Now I know why they call it Aviator Grey


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm loving the new badass shots James!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Matt!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Awesome shot :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Awesome shot :beer:


Thanks Ben :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Sick James! :thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

What all these guys said :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Couple shots from a meet last night.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

lucpost said:


>


Perfect picture. Lighting really is nice. Is there a street light that is lighting up the nose of the car? Its cool how it has a warm color.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I like Ben!


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Got my rack on!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Took a few today after finishing the wheels.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Love it. Looks really nice


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> Love it. Looks really nice


Thanks Ben! What's cool is that now I know what gold looks like. So when I take off the dip, I'll probably just paint them with real paint.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Awesome color combo 

I need to source that lip and sideskirts...fills out the car so nicely.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Raek said:


> Awesome color combo
> 
> I need to source that lip and sideskirts...fills out the car so nicely.


Thanks! Votex bits are getting pretty rare these days.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

A pic driving to H2O


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Took a few today after finishing the wheels.


i actually like it better than the black on black.


----------



## Herbert680 (Oct 14, 2013)

Here's a pic of my TT and BMW's


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

dogger said:


> Perfect picture. Lighting really is nice. Is there a street light that is lighting up the nose of the car? Its cool how it has a warm color.


Yeah, street lights were on I'm pretty sure. The guy who took this pic had a nice camera haha. But thanks :beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

I can't believe I missed h2o this year 

f-all has changed on the tt this year except for new red bbs caps... and as of today a likely dead fuel pump.. woohoo! :/


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> I can't believe I missed h2o this year
> 
> f-all has changed on the tt this year except for new red bbs caps... and as of today a likely dead fuel pump.. woohoo! :/


Was wondering where you've been. You hardly ever post anymore


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Was wondering where you've been. You hardly ever post anymore


Gets done with car, forgets his ROOTS! :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> Gets done with car, forgets his ROOTS! :laugh:


I dont think anyone can forget us :laugh:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

PLAYED TT said:


> Was wondering where you've been. You hardly ever post anymore





warranty225cpe said:


> Gets done with car, forgets his ROOTS! :laugh:


I barely browse the 'tex anymore let alone post... and the TT is far from done... 

I'll be back 

and it did turn out to be a dead fuel pump... surprisingly easy DIY... it took me longer to bus it and pick up the part than to actually install :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> I barely browse the 'tex anymore let alone post... and the TT is far from done...
> 
> I'll be back
> 
> and it did turn out to be a dead fuel pump... surprisingly easy DIY... it took me longer to bus it and pick up the part than to actually install :laugh:


 Well that's good to hear


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

found this one on ebay


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

trixx said:


> I barely browse the 'tex anymore let alone post... and the TT is far from done...
> 
> I'll be back
> 
> and it did turn out to be a dead fuel pump... surprisingly easy DIY... it took me longer to bus it and pick up the part than to actually install :laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

peter139 said:


> found this one on ebay



Looks like P A I N's old car.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

looks like but it's not PAIN's car
Link: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Audi-TT-Tuni...90917451915?pt=Automobile&hash=item2c7391208b


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Pain's Italian I believe and he had boser hood


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Pain sold the boser before he sold I believe.


----------



## Bago47 (Jul 26, 2012)

Neb said:


> Pain sold the boser before he sold I believe.


0.0
Do you know by any chance for how much did he sold it?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ask giostt. He bought it, and I believe ended up reselling it even.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Bago47 said:


> 0.0
> Do you know by any chance for how much did he sold it?












I have no idea..


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's latest pics of my mk1


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

dannyboi bora said:


> Here's latest pics of my mk1



I love it :heart::heart::heart:

The no mirrors does it for me!!:beer::thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Killin' it dude! :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Totally. Looks really great.


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

Back when I was almost low.....








For Sale


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

This is a wrap, right? How do your door jambs, trunk and engine bay look? I'm dong a wrap, and I believe we both have Diamond Green Pearl. I'd love to see the contrast. I'm not going with a crazy (and awesome) color like yours...but, either way.





dannyboi bora said:


> Here's latest pics of my mk1


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

peter139 said:


> found this one on ebay


Damn I have those wheels on the wagon but I like how they look on the TT...I would need some spacers and convert 5x100 to 5x112 huh? What's the center bore size on the TT??


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

gearheadzTV said:


> Damn I have those wheels on the wagon but I like how they look on the TT...I would need some spacers and convert 5x100 to 5x112 huh? What's the center bore size on the TT??


What wheels are they?


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> What wheels are they?


Audi wheels, they came on the A4 mostly in 18" and on the a3 in 17".
I even powder coated mine hyper black, they look very similar.

http://images3a.snapfish.com/232323232%7Ffp7347%3B%3Enu%3D9839%3E%3B67%3E257%3EWSNRCG%3D3689%3B56844348nu0mrj


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

Raek said:


> This is a wrap, right? How do your door jambs, trunk and engine bay look? I'm dong a wrap, and I believe we both have Diamond Green Pearl. I'd love to see the contrast. I'm not going with a crazy (and awesome) color like yours...but, either way.


Yeah its wrapped buddy , i had all the shuts wrapped too so theres no original colour left on the car ! looks awesome mate


----------



## pellepoliisi (Jun 6, 2012)

Had to spam other pic from summer. I'm so missing that lownes and weather.
Okay, winter means quattro fun...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Seems slow in here....go take pictures of your cars...EVERYONE:laugh:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay, here's some pictures from Dubs at the Gap.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Seems slow in here....go take pictures of your cars...EVERYONE:laugh:


Mine's in winter mode now


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

Testin some new wheels


























Thought of keeping the RF and get them converted to 18"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm a bigger fan of the OZ's


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'm a bigger fan of the OZ's


X2


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

The Mito's or Futura?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Fifth_Ace said:


> The Mito's or Futura?


Either or. Futuras are one of my favorite wheels


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

one problem about the Futura is that they are much too small as 8 and 9 and also they're not mine
the Mito's are one of my sets but also they are a bit small in the front(8,5) because of my 3cm wider wheel arches.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

They're multi piece for a reason


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

yeah of course but Mitos are only 2 piece so i search for 2 10" barrels which got very rare, even in europe.
The other thing is the you don't see 18" BBS conversions here and i like the RF too


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Fifth_Ace said:


> yeah of course but Mitos are only 2 piece so i search for 2 10" barrels which got very rare, even in europe.
> The other thing is the you don't see 18" BBS conversions here and i like the RF too


Do whatever you like haha. But over here they seem to be big lately and not as rare.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I like the futras too. Out here you rarely seem them.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I like the futras too. Out here you rarely seem them.


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

Futuras are here rare too but some of my friends collect them and now have about 5 sets in 18"


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just trade for a set then


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

well if u dont want the Futura's id gladly take them off your hands for my S3
are the 18" or 17"?


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

This one are 18" but as I said are they not mine, I only picked them up for a friend because the seller has no idea of shipping them to Germany


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Fifth_Ace said:


> This one are 18" but as I said are they not mine, I only picked them up for a friend because the seller has no idea of shipping them to Germany


Lets be real. Most people can't even get shipping within the US right:laugh:


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Good lord, makes me want to not sell my TT and just bag it instead.



modstyle said:


>


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lets be real. Most people can't even get shipping within the US right:laugh:


Shipping within the EU should not be a problem i think, cause I'm from Austria and picked them up I say 50km away but some guys are only too lazy to pack and ship things this big.




modstyle said:


>


I think it's time to get my things together and install my bags finally


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Fifth_Ace said:


> Shipping within the EU should not be a problem i think, cause I'm from Austria and picked them up I say 50km away but some guys are only too lazy to pack and ship things this big.


Yeah I have driven over 100km to get wheels before. Sometimes its cheaper too just drive there


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

My twins from a different mother..

Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> My twins from a different mother..
> 
> Steve


And tows things around apparently
:laugh:


----------



## 02TTQuattro (Feb 21, 2013)

modstyle said:


>


What brand rims? Are they available in chrome and black?


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

ccw's you can order them to your spec!:beer:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I need new wheels 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10720067805/" title="U61A6029 by raek6g6, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3705/10720067805_6466c2cdbb_z.jpg" width="640" height="427" alt="U61A6029"></a>


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> And tows things around apparently
> :laugh:


Its an added safety device to keep peeps away from getting too close.
Its actually for my bike rack, when the weather is good.
Steve


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

modstyle said:


>


Nice to see my old wheels still looking good. 
Let me know if your looking to sell them


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

had to make new spacers for them. the big brake set up and bags changed things a bit!
As far as selling them not just yet!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


AJs TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10800549373/" title="U61A6138 by raek6g6, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7413/10800549373_a3fa72aac1_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="U61A6138"></a>


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks Awesome Raek!:thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looks Awesome Raek!:thumbup:


thank you, sir!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

loving the new color:beer:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Very niiice :thumbup:


----------



## Mikett (Nov 18, 2013)

Just picked up some fifteen52 tarmacs. Now i just need to lower it:thumbup:
<a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=30djta8" target="_blank"><img src="http://i39.tinypic.com/30djta8.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## rossbeagle. (Jan 21, 2011)

Mikett said:


> Just picked up some fifteen52 tarmacs. Now i just need to lower it:thumbup:
> <a href="http://tinypic.com?ref=30djta8" target="_blank"><img src="http://i39.tinypic.com/30djta8.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


Love the white. Nice find :thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Managed to take a couple photos before the rain today


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking good guys:thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

warranty225cpe said:


> Managed to take a couple photos before the rain today


love this color combo.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Raek said:


> love this color combo.


Thanks, me 2. Even dirty like this. Im going to go 3sdm .06 and pain/pcoat them this color. Should look awesome.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Thanks, me 2. Even dirty like this. Im going to go 3sdm .06 and pain/pcoat them this color. Should look awesome.


That will look awesome Eric.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

lucpost said:


> That will look awesome Eric.


Yes, yes they will..


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

9.5 all around


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

lucpost said:


> 9.5 all around


Yup


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

A little color to see what the gold looks like..




I :heart: it


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Daaaaamn youuuuuuu! 

After I put a preorder in for my CC10s...these came out. I was beyond pissed. Hahaha...


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yes, yes they will..


That is so badass!!!! When is this happening?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> That is so badass!!!! When is this happening?


Not soon enough my friend. Gonna have to wait a little bit. In the middle of buying a house and paying for a wedding/honeymoon:facepalm:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Shot a friend's M6 today, so of course I grabbed a shot of the TT:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11125271953/" title="U61A6259 by raek6g6, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5486/11125271953_80e173292e_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="U61A6259"></a>


and, the Bimmer in question:

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11125267153/" title="U61A6304 copy by raek6g6, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7451/11125267153_80094100e9_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="U61A6304 copy"></a>


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

annnnd, one more:


<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11126304033/" title="U61A6246 by raek6g6, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7409/11126304033_54d1669649_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="U61A6246"></a>


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks great Raek! 

I FINALLY got my 3.2 valance. Shipping from Germany SUCKS


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Raek said:


> Shot a friend's M6 today, so of course I grabbed a shot of the TT:
> 
> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11125271953/" title="U61A6259 by raek6g6, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5486/11125271953_80e173292e_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="U61A6259"></a>
> 
> ...


Wow both shots look great. I especially like the tire mark leading to the bimmer.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

You already know I'm drooling over this from instagram. Love the color and the smoothness of the whole car. AWESOME build, dooder!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Neb said:


> Looks awesome.


:beer:



Raek said:


> You already know I'm drooling over this from instagram. Love the color and the smoothness of the whole car. AWESOME build, dooder!


Thanks man! I have been really loving yours since the wrap. It was the back ground on my phone for a while, until last night. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

looks great Matt:thumbup:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Seems slow in here....go take pictures of your cars...EVERYONE:laugh:


My car needs picture lovin so bad. I don't even think I did a shoot with the ccws on.  
Someone come put my new lip on lol.... Too many projects.. 







. 
... I'll be back in the spring with pictures and <b>maybe</b> moar low  
Edit- a 18x9in wide wheel doubles well as a small nightstand! -____-


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh come on assembling wheels is fun


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

racin2redline said:


> ... I'll be back in the spring with pictures



In the *spring*??!!! :what: ic: or ban! Right James? :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> In the *spring*??!!! :what: ic: or ban! Right James? :laugh:


I can't make jokes like that anymore....I may be the only one left on here


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I am not a fan of winter hibernation.




Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Damn girl!!! :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Raek said:


> I am not a fan of winter hibernation.


Diddo


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Raek, I like that:heart::beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Use that Quattro what it's made for :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lucpost said:


> Use that Quattro what it's made for :beer:


No....because stancekor:laugh:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> No....because stancekor:laugh:












sorry for crappy pic, but nooooo its called plowkor :laugh:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I just hate getting my cars dirty. It's called OCDkor. Hahaha...

I have an XJ for the snow. Jeepkor!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Raek said:


> I just hate getting my cars dirty. It's called OCDkor. Hahaha...
> 
> I have an XJ for the snow. Jeepkor!


Lol OCDKOR FTW. Hell I don't drive mine in the rain or even if the roads are moist:laugh:


----------



## boostbro24 (Nov 24, 2011)

*wow*

A lot of really nice cars. I am currently stuck between a rock and a hard place. I want to get A ttq. my problem is i cant decide if i should sell my GLI or just buy one out right. :banghead::wave::screwy: :wave: I really like how the cars look, and how spirited they can be.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

boostbro24 said:


> A lot of really nice cars. I am currently stuck between a rock and a hard place. I want to get A ttq. my problem is i cant decide if i should sell my GLI or just buy one out right. :banghead::wave::screwy: :wave: I really like how the cars look, and how spirited they can be.


Just take your money and throw it at a seller:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Just buy it outright so you can DD the GLI and baby the TT :laugh:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Raek said:


> I am not a fan of winter hibernation.


I should have taken your cue, Raek. Alas, Winter laid its icy hands of death upon my baby and declared "NO MORE!" At least it was quick... 
I'll be looking for a new one, but you never forget your first.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn, sorry to see her like that


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

that's poop. :thumbdown:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Sorry about the loss drybar


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

ouch


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

dam dude, sorry to see that

i may be thinking about getting rid of the S3, have some ideas in my head


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

drybar said:


> I'll be looking for a new one, but you never forget your first.


That's true. My first was a much better experience so far. Oh well, on to the next. :thumbup:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

drybar said:


> I should have taken your cue, Raek.


ah, man. that sucks!


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

20v master said:


> Oh well, on to the next. :thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Where were you when that happened? Didn't realize you're close to me


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Happened at 3rd Ave and Union Blvd in Bethlehem Sunday around 530p. I was only about 5 mins from my house, too. Made it all the way there from friggin KUTZTOWN without a problem.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

drybar said:


> Happened at 3rd Ave and Union Blvd in Bethlehem Sunday around 530p. I was only about 5 mins from my house, too. Made it all the way there from friggin KUTZTOWN without a problem.


Yeah the roads were horrible around that time. I left Reading to go back to school and my truck wouldn't make it. It took me 45 minutes to go 3 miles, turn around and go back. I ended up taking my dads Legacy for the week. Even in that I was all over the road. What normally takes 2.5 hours took me 4.5 to get back. :thumbdown:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

not low enough 


Half way done


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> ... I ended up taking my dads Legacy for the week. Even in that I was all over the road.:thumbdown:


Ok I don't feel so bad now.


modstyle -- :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

looking good modstyle:beer::thumbup:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Morio said:


> looking good modstyle:beer::thumbup:


X2 god that's a beautiful sight!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

drybar said:


> Ok I don't feel so bad now.
> 
> 
> modstyle -- :thumbup::thumbup:


Yeah dont.. **** happens :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

racin2redline said:


> X2 god that's a beautiful sight!


x3


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

*super stocker*

Just picked up this ol girl, 03 QC.










Super Stocker!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

I love those wheels:thumbup: MR BBS


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

der booty


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Got dumped on so went and had some fun.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


>


looks amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You should paint your headlights to match your side mirrors :wave:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have a second set of housings, that don't have carbon on them, that will be going in soon. I am waiting on some drl parts.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks great Matt


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I hate snow.


Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


I :heart: Matt's TT.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

modstyle said:


> looks amazing!:thumbup:


:beer: I have been seeing your post on fb, and noticing it is tucking your wheels pretty well. What have you done to drop gain that extra half inch or so? It looks great! The only green one I really like.




PLAYED TT said:


> Looks great Matt


Thanks boss



Raek said:


> I hate snow.
> 
> 
> Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickrboss
> ...


:beer: I have a crush on yours. :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Car crushes...how cute:laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:snowcool: Merry Christmas :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks Great Matt!


----------



## BBS-Mike (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## BBS-Mike (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## BBS-Mike (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

BBS-Mike said:


>


This one :thumbup::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> This one :thumbup::beer:


Yup. Gold it is:heart:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looks Great Matt!


:beer:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

BBS-Mike said:


>


GOLD MEMBER!:thumbup:


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Is it just me or does that car look like it is 5 different colors.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Vstone2262 said:


> Is it just me or does that car look like it is 5 different colors.


Arrow and aviator tend to do that


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

BBS-Mike said:


>


What wheels are those?


----------



## joe91 (Feb 1, 2013)

fitted my new gear knob


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

joe91 said:


> fitted my new gear knob


It's a little tall for me but other than that I like the it. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

A little to tall for you huh?? It's ok man


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

LF_gottron said:


> Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Untitled by adamgott21, on Flickr


The Bar has been stepped up! love the white:thumbup:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

modstyle said:


> The Bar has been steeped up! love the white:thumbup:



The white is great!!! The stupid sticker on the windscreen is not:thumbdown:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Morio said:


> The white is great!!! The stupid sticker on the windscreen is not:thumbdown:


lol


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

LF_gottron said:


> lol



sorry man... not into douchebag car clubs who don't promote being an individual:thumbdown:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

Morio said:


> sorry man... not into douchebag car clubs who don't promote being an individual:thumbdown:


its all good, everyone has their own views :thumbup:


----------



## BBS-Mike (Feb 28, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> What wheels are those?


Cargraphic PORSCHE wheels.

8,5x19 and 11x19 with 215/35 and 255/30 19 tires.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

quick snap :wave:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

yusuke280 said:


> quick snap :wave:


Looks great! Are the wheels 18 or 19s?


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

yusuke280 said:


> quick snap :wave:


:heart:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

BBS-Mike said:


>


Sportec? 



yusuke280 said:


> quick snap :wave:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Looks great! Are the wheels 18 or 19s?


Thank you! They are 19s!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

That makes sense. 19s seem to fill the TT wheel well better than 18s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

got wood


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I now want a hood bra :banghead:

Car is looking good modstyle :thumbup:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

modstyle said:


> got wood


u sure do make me miss these wheels :beer:


----------



## BBS-Mike (Feb 28, 2009)

SPORTEC
PORSCHE
8,5 and 10x19 5x130


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

StateSideS3 said:


> u sure do make me miss these wheels :beer:





I can understand I have had a ton of offers for them here. especially the(vw) mk4 guys


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

awesome pics lately. Makes me want to really step up my game for next year..


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> awesome pics lately. Makes me want to really step up my game for next year..


Yeah agreed:beer:


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

modstyle said:


> I can understand I have had a ton of offers for them here. especially the(vw) mk4 guys


Yea dude there awesomee looking wheels

But lol. 
Good luck to any mk4 to try and fit them besides an r32. Any solid rear beam gonna have a hard time to get them to fit


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

The joys of Minnesota winters, and ice fishing . . . AWD, Peloquin LSD, HPA Haldex controller, and Blizzaks!


----------



## QuattroXerTT (Jan 3, 2014)

Just bought the car two weeks ago and new to the forums here... Aside from the wheels its a stock 2006 TT Coupe 3.2 DSG Special Edition. Looking to try and do some autocrossing with it come spring/summer so any input as far as that would be much appreciated since I'll be completely new to autocross. 


































Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

havent posted in a while.. some pics i snapped recently 

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11715562733/" title="BehindTheScene-1014 by h.dzemo9390, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5510/11715562733_099cb7545c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="BehindTheScene-1014"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11716235676/" title="BehindTheScene-1006 by h.dzemo9390, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3666/11716235676_42890f99fb_b.jpg" width="683" height="1024" alt="BehindTheScene-1006"></a>


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

QuattroXerTT said:


> Just bought the car two weeks ago and new to the forums here... Aside from the wheels its a stock 2006 TT Coupe 3.2 DSG Special Edition. Looking to try and do some autocrossing with it come spring/summer so any input as far as that would be much appreciated since I'll be completely new to autocross.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score!:thumbup:


----------



## QuattroXerTT (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks... Been two weeks and I'm already in love with it lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TT666qs (Mar 4, 2012)

*My Qs*


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

esoxlucios said:


> The joys of Minnesota winters, and ice fishing . . . AWD, Peloquin LSD, HPA Haldex controller, and Blizzaks!


Fellow Minnesnowtan!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

esoxlucios said:


> The joys of Minnesota winters, and ice fishing . . . AWD, Peloquin LSD, HPA Haldex controller, and Blizzaks!


TTs are unstoppable with winter tires 


QuattroXerTT said:


> Just bought the car two weeks ago and new to the forums here... Aside from the wheels its a stock 2006 TT Coupe 3.2 DSG Special Edition. Looking to try and do some autocrossing with it come spring/summer so any input as far as that would be much appreciated since I'll be completely new


There's some good threads on the forum about auto crossing and Motorsport prep. When we finish the new FAQ this will all be explained in detail:thumbup:


bklnstunt718 said:


> havent posted in a while.. some pics i snapped recently


Nice shots as alwaysic::heart:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Ill just leave this one here...Its a little old, but Its been a while since Ive posted one on here! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Ill just leave this one here...Its a little old, but Its been a while since Ive posted one on here! :thumbup:


Love the sunset pic!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Need that handle screw...


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Need that handle screw...


Looks amazing.

Btw I don't think you should change out your lips for polished.. I think the black fits in perfectly!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

:beer: Thanks bro

I think you are right. I have been thinking about it all day, and can't convince myself that it's a good decision. We will just have to wait until I build the RS' to see it with polished lips, because I love these wheels as they are.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Earlier in the year..

Steve


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> :beer: Thanks bro
> 
> I think you are right. I have been thinking about it all day, and can't convince myself that it's a good decision. We will just have to wait until I build the RS' to see it with polished lips, because I love these wheels as they are.


I think leave them black as well. I think it works better with this color. Any other time id say go polished all day but the chocolatey grey and flat black works together. Epecially since it flows the cf


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

You are right. I don't see why people complain about them... :screwy:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Obviously not mine but super hot!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

love this one

took pictures last summer on mivw
There are so much details on this car

Love it!!












































:heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm the amber reflectors in those headlights are way off :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

peter139 said:


>


Are those 6 pot calipers I see on stock rotors or is it just an illusive angle?


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

I think that those are the stock rotors if they are from the 3.2
It's pretty common here in Europe to get big brakes only for optical reasons and not for performance.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

yes 3.2 front brake disk (r32) with touareg calipers


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Test fitted the new wheels. 18x9.5 +15f 18x10 +9r
I might buy a 10mm spacer for the front instead of 15 so it'll be +20. Will see after I fix cv axle that blew out again. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Are the fronts cambered all the way?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Are the fronts cambered all the way?


There is still some gap in the LCAs so no not yet. I havent had to have time to get an alignment so i dont want to do it until i can get on the rack after i do adjust it. I believe my last aligment the front was around -1.1*. Back is -3*


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

lucpost said:


> There is still some gap in the LCAs so no not yet. I havent had to have time to get an alignment so i dont want to do it until i can get on the rack after i do adjust it. I believe my last aligment the front was around -1.1*. Back is -3*


looks good! :thumb up:

maybe more camber :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lucpost said:


> There is still some gap in the LCAs so no not yet. I havent had to have time to get an alignment so i dont want to do it until i can get on the rack after i do adjust it. I believe my last aligment the front was around -1.1*. Back is -3*


I think with a little more - camber those will be perfect. Unless you get custom adapters/spacers with 2mm less lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> I think with a little more - camber those will be perfect. Unless you get custom adapters/spacers with 2mm less lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


:thumbup: haha im not trying to spend anymore on custom spacers/adpaters. So i think im just going to stick with the 15


LF_gottron said:


> looks good! :thumb up:
> 
> maybe more camber :laugh:


thanks!:beer:
-10 in the back sounds about right :laugh:. But yeah, im going to need to max out the front and then add like -.5 more in back so i dont eat up the tires on that bracket that holds on the rear bumper, or i need to start chopping/removing the fender liners which i dont really want to. Or i can just keep rubbing through them lol.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

bklnstunt718 said:


> <a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11715562733/" title="BehindTheScene-1014 by h.dzemo9390, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5510/11715562733_099cb7545c_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="BehindTheScene-1014"></a>
> </a>


New desktop background. :thumbup:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Got some birthday love!

72 degrees
Forty Niners won!
Got some cake!
Got some Tacos
Got to drive!
Got some balloons!

Is it winter yet?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I like tacos!!!:wave::wave:

Happy bday


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Morio said:


> I like tacos!!!:wave::wave:
> 
> Happy bday


Thanks man are you missing Cali?:beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

modstyle said:


> Thanks man are you missing Cali?:beer:


Of course I miss the ocean, mountains and most of all the roads... But the people, no thanks!!!

And now that I have In n out in Austin I am fine on the food front👊👊👊🍻


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Morio said:


> Of course I miss the ocean, mountains and most of all the roads... But the people, no thanks!!!
> 
> And now that I have In n out in Austin I am fine on the food front


Animal style!:laugh:


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

Heres a new one of mine


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

dannyboi bora said:


> Heres a new one of mine


iTS ALL ABOUT THE SHOES! SICK


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

thats beautiful


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Pistachio! :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

love the teal:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

this car needs real pics, not instagram filters :laugh:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sure does! It needs a color change too. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

go buy a real camera :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

One from yesterday. I hate wintermode.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

"The TT, with its contrasting color to the landscape, attempts to blend into its surroundings to better stalk its prey."


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Boom


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

what color will the wheels be? in a week?


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

testfitted my new wheels


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

modstyle said:


> what color will the wheels be? in a week?


shame to see the brushed finish get painted over


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Why? Brushed finished is the worst on those wheels IMO. Every set of CCW's is brushed or polished :thumbdown:

Anyway, I was ready to take on winter this morning..


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Looks like fun Neb!

We just got snow for the first time in Cali! Thank God!!!!:laugh:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

modstyle said:


> Looks like fun Neb!
> 
> We just got snow for the first time in Cali! Thank God!!!!:laugh:


where? i dont see it lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Why? Brushed finished is the worst on those wheels IMO. Every set of CCW's is brushed or polished


Agreed. I wouldn't be sad to see them go. What's the point of multi piece wheels if there's no contrast between the pieces?


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

PLAYED TT said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't be sad to see them go. What's the point of multi piece wheels if there's no contrast between the pieces?


well on a dark color car i feel it looked great, and the lips were polished, in person the "pieces" did have contrast, not so much in pics though.
but hey, to each their own.
just happy to see my old wheels still being kept well and put to good use :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Fifth_Ace said:


> testfitted my new wheels


Nice! Can't wait to see shots of those. :thumbup: I wanted a set for myself, but my wide body curse won't let me...


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Neb said:


> One from yesterday. I hate wintermode.


Sell me that Hofele extension! 
But seriously, I like it. I just wish they'd reply to my price inquiries.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

modstyle said:


> what color will the wheels be? in a week?


What rim is that gold 5-spoke?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

NotAVeTTe said:


> What rim is that gold 5-spoke?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk



I believe they are reversed tracer tech wheels big dish more for a import/vip customer :beer:


----------



## Couto711 (Jun 23, 2012)

Before all the snow and winter wheels.









Then a mid winter drive with the top down!


----------



## TT666qs (Mar 4, 2012)

*My QS after a good DA polishing.*


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

U61A6751 sml by raek6g6, on Flickr


U61A6749 sml by raek6g6, on Flickr


U61A6753 sml by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Raek said:


> U61A6751 sml by raek6g6, on Flickr
> 
> 
> U61A6749 sml by raek6g6, on Flickr
> ...


ooolalalala
:beer:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Raek said:


> pics on Flickr


dat ass! :thumbup:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry about the bad photo but wheels are back on!:beer:


my buddy's photo


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

I'm sooooo over winter


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Dude, where have you been hiding all winter..

Looks good though.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

FatAce said:


> "dirty girl"


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

trixx said:


> I'm sooooo over winter


You're still alive:laugh::wave:


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

But i'm not as satisfied as i should be


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Fifth_Ace said:


> But i'm not as satisfied as i should be


OHH!  Looks awesome!


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Some new shots.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13052829804/" title="The TT by Charles B Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2518/13052829804_fd5e9a90c2_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="The TT"></a>

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13052829024/" title="The TT by Charles B Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2673/13052829024_ce36049775_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="The TT"></a>


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Fifth_Ace said:


> But i'm not as satisfied as i should be


Why's that?

Here's my crappy photo at my local Gin/Vodka/Rye distiller yesterday..


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

Neb said:


> Why's that?
> 
> Here's my crappy photo at my local Gin/Vodka/Rye distiller yesterday..


I miss this mindblowing emotional moment when putting these wheels on, i think you all know what i mean. 
I hope it changes when the drop plates are installed.


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

^ Looks so good. :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Yeah those wheels are sick. Maybe you were just looking at them too long before buying 

TT turned into a snowplow yesterday. Who needs a snowblower!


----------



## Couto711 (Jun 23, 2012)

Always plowing snow!


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Got her all dugout! Now, to get ready for Spring!!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

[email protected] looks awesome, nice car, nice wheels


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Those front fenders! :heart:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Redid my hatch / rear seat delete 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

^ :thumbup:

Still on the fat fives 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13437872765" title="The TT by Charles Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3778/13437872765_592c8dcf76_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="The TT"></a>


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

lucpost said:


> Redid my hatch / rear seat delete
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it. Wheel specs?


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Neb said:


> Love it. Wheel specs?


Thanks guys.
They are 18x9.5 +20 F and 18x10 +9 R after spacers


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

lucpost said:


> Thanks guys.
> They are 18x9.5 +20 F and 18x10 +9 R after spacers


Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

lucpost said:


> Thanks guys.
> They are 18x9.5 +20 F and 18x10 +9 R after spacers


what size tires u running? looks awesome :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> what size tires u running? looks awesome :thumbup:


225/40 and 235/40 hankook v12 so they run bigger, not too much stretch


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey everyone. 
My new to me 02 225 roadster. Only mods are forge big shift knob and ECS 50mm antenna so far. 



























Sent from my iPhone using basic grammar


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> ^ :thumbup:
> 
> Still on the fat fives
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13437872765" title="The TT by Charles Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3778/13437872765_592c8dcf76_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="The TT"></a>


What suspension are you on? Looks good. Never mind I see from your other pics you appear to be bagged.


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

*Site Noob*

Stupid question, how do you attach pictures on this site??
Would like to share my TT project.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

brotherGman said:


> Stupid question, how do you attach pictures on this site??
> Would like to share my TT project.


Upload them to a picture sharing site such as Flickr
copy and paste the link


----------



## Couto711 (Jun 23, 2012)

The transformation over a month!


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

Hardline productions by fifthace


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

looks money:thumbup:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Rob


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Looks good Rob:thumbup:
You didn't happen to ask what wheels are on that GTR did you?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Went out and took some shots today. :beer:

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13751354605" title="photoshoot-2 by Sebastian Avila, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5047/13751354605_184e424924_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="photoshoot-2"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13751374323" title="photoshoot-4 by Sebastian Avila, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7047/13751374323_1f6b248bfa_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="photoshoot-4"></a>


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Looks good Rob:thumbup:
> You didn't happen to ask what wheels are on that GTR did you?


No I didn't get a chance to ask him about his wheels. a couple better shots of them.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Tempes_TT said:


> Went out and took some shots today. :beer:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13751354605" title="photoshoot-2 by Sebastian Avila, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5047/13751354605_184e424924_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="photoshoot-2"></a>
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13751374323" title="photoshoot-4 by Sebastian Avila, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7047/13751374323_1f6b248bfa_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="photoshoot-4"></a>


Great shots!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> No I didn't get a chance to ask him about his wheels. a couple better shots of them.


I really like them:heart:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Tempes_TT said:


> Went out and took some shots today. :beer:
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13751374323" title="photoshoot-4 by Sebastian Avila, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7047/13751374323_1f6b248bfa_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="photoshoot-4"></a>


Love this shot!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Neb said:


> Great shots!





DeckManDubs said:


> Love this shot!


Thanks guys!


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad all the snow finally melted!!


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

found this picture from eastbay gtg NIce camera!:beer:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

She's gorgeous! :beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

just some iphone pics after washing the cars the other night :thumbup:


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Lookin good, gents :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> just some iphone pics after washing the cars the other night :thumbup:


The fuel door is going to look perfect on there.  It looks awesome as is too! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

spring = no more frozen check valves = more hard parking


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

trixx said:


> spring = no more frozen check valves = more hard parking


Car looks sick :thumbup:
Do you have a lot of problems driving around on air in winter?


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

finished my interior ❤


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

trixx said:


> spring = no more frozen check valves = more hard parking


No joke! A heat gun was a part of my morning routine this entire winter.


----------



## Billtt32 (Jun 18, 2013)

224k purchased @ 180k still going strong. Knock Knock 

Big Sky MT. -15F 

People laughed when i said i'm going to drive it up the pass everyday (to the ski resort), until i did for 5 weeks! Snow, Ice, didn't matter. 
Michelin sport plus tires. They were unreal in these conditions, they got chunk'ed' out around 25k. Typical problem for those tires. 

New Michelin AS3 installed today. 
Costco for the win 822.00 installed, balanced, road hazard, nitrogen fill.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> No joke! A heat gun was a part of my morning routine this entire winter.


lol... i have a couple hot water bottles i keep in the car and in the house... in the morning i would fill one up with hot water and wrap it around the check valve... it would be thawed out within minutes.



lucpost said:


> Car looks sick :thumbup:
> Do you have a lot of problems driving around on air in winter?


nope... only problem i had is discussed above... nothing worse than a frozen check valve and running compressor combo.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Finally took a decent pic since I brought her home


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

a few pics from on the way to show and go yesterday here in nj

my tt in a fellow tts wheel



some rollers


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice :beer:

Finally did a clean with the summers on. Car desperately needs a polish and wax though.


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

Some shots in better quality


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

It's been a while, guys (and...gal?). Bought a house, so I've been super busy with that...but, I accidentally curbed a wheel. So, that was the push to get them powder coated. Should have them back in a week, and along with fixing leaks, headlights and sprucing up the vinyl...I should be set for the season. 

My garage is a mess. Previous owners of the house left us with a LOT of stuff 

Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

God damn, I still need to take mine out of storage. The battery is dead but I have a free replacement. Plus, all my tires are fairly low.

I wish I had more time on my hands. Also partied a little less


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> a few pics from on the way to show and go yesterday here in nj


What suspension are you on?


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

sik tl said:


> What suspension are you on?


vmaxx coilovers perches out in the rear, front still has threads to go lower :thumbup:


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks:thumbup:, also details on the front lip if you dont mind.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Rig Shot! More to come, buddy and I just did them last night!


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

sik tl said:


> Thanks:thumbup:, also details on the front lip if you dont mind.


home depot, garage door moulding double sided tape and screwed on :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR V705 goodness


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

from Wörthersee


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Mikett (Nov 18, 2013)

trixx said:


> spring = no more frozen check valves = more hard parking
> 
> my absolute favorite car..:thumbup:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

painting the garage!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I need to go for a real shoot soon.. Went to the beach this past weekend after giving the TT a full detail.


----------



## Tyler_W4 (Jun 1, 2014)

Its crazy to see all the different setups people have on the exact same car. They all look awesome! Here's a few shots of mine, since I just joined this forum.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks sick!


----------



## Teeguzi (Jul 22, 2011)

peter139 said:


>


SEX! :heart:


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Amazing interior peter139!!!


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

My buddy shot some pics of our cars today. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

Got my Mercedes wheels on


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

fifth ace, specs of the wheels? 

Looks amazing so different..


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

New wheels


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

lowered the coilovers to about inch to inch and quarter .....


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

Ouch... At least its only minor


----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)

drybar said:


> Ouch... At least its only minor












Zip ties shall do !


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Ouch, that sucks....I need to locate the bottom part for my bumper too. I wish it was like my b5 and b6 a4's where it is two pieces not one :/. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

peter139 said:


> fifth ace, specs of the wheels?
> 
> Looks amazing so different..


8x19 offset 67
35mm spacer at front and 20mm at rear(per wheel)


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

New shoes :thumbup:

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr

Audi TT by AJ Gottron, on Flickr


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

*Forgive my ignorance*

Still struggling with attaching photos.
I have opened a Flickr account and uploaded my photos to my account.
I click on the "insert image" icon from this site and it asks for a url.
I paste my link to Flickr but no luck.

Can anyone help?
Much appreciated!


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

brotherGman said:


> Still struggling with attaching photos.
> I have opened a Flickr account and uploaded my photos to my account.
> I click on the "insert image" icon from this site and it asks for a url.
> I paste my link to Flickr but no luck.
> ...


Put your mouse over the picture. Right click and go down to Properties. There should be a URL listed just below half way down. Copy that URL rather than the one in the address bar


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

DaCabrioGuy said:


> ^ :thumbup:
> 
> Still on the fat fives
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13437872765" title="The TT by Charles Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3778/13437872765_592c8dcf76_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="The TT"></a>


I actually really really like this on the stock wheels.


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

@ fifth ace : you are hurting your rear fender... (is it bent now?)


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

A


Rob


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

It's a bit bent when airred out but at drive height is looks nearly normal excepting the paint inside 
But thats the only problem with driving a Fwd TT


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

@fith ace: ouch..

are your front fenders gkf ones or are they rewelded?

Found another nice one


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

Front fender are gfk but in top quality and good shape. 
Sometimes the tyres scratch when steering but that doesnt hurt them anyway.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

hill climb!


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

luc your shaved front and rear make me so jealous :heart:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Ac101 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

Im going to leave these here and here only


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

PLAYED TT said:


> Upload them to a picture sharing site such as Flickr
> copy and paste the link


I have tried this numerous times unsuccessfully.
Any way of getting detailed instructions?

Just finished my TT project and would like to share 

Thanks in advance


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

*My 2001 TT Project*

Found this TT in Cali with 8000 miles!!


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

*The Inspiration*


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

*Regula Kit from Germany*








,







,


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

*The Dirty Process*








,


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

*Kit Completed*








, http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3840/14484909890_1fc9aabd73_b.jpg,


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

*Wheels from the UK*

Thanks to Dogger for the info on his setup:beer:







, http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2916/14691737073_f600b3f563_b.jpg,







,


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

*The Drop - Air Ride*








,







,


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

Fifth_Ace said:


> Got my Mercedes wheels on


Hey Fifth, just wondering if your on bags. If so, did you notch the frame to get the front that low?


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

*Wrap it up!!*

Final work done to the exterior, black vinyl roof, carbon front and side skirt lips and grill trim.








,







,







,


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Not a huge fan of that look but as long as you like it! Paint work looks great though.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I can dig it. Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

dannyboi bora said:


> Im going to leave these here and here only



STUNNING!!!! I love it!!:beer::beer:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

brotherGman said:


> Final work done to the exterior, black vinyl roof, carbon front and side skirt lips and grill trim.



The work you put into it is great!!! However it's ugly as sin


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

Morio said:


> The work you put into it is great!!! However it's ugly as sin


To each their own my friend, I always appreciate the kind words.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Workmanship is top notch. End result of the build is shall we say...very "individualized".


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

+1 for individualism


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome to the Regula club, as few of us on here...headlights are highly questionable tho! but many do not like my S6 LED's...so be it! individual all the way! 
<a href="http://s126.photobucket.com/user/xtremeninja/media/DSCN2507.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p111/xtremeninja/DSCN2507.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCN2507.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

brotherGman said:


> Hey Fifth, just wondering if your on bags. If so, did you notch the frame to get the front that low?


Yes, it's bagged, frame is notched and IDF drop plates on the rear. 

Traded the Mercedes wheels for Rotiform DIA yesterday


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You got the better end of that deal for sure!


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

deepblueT said:


> Welcome to the Regula club, as few of us on here...headlights are highly questionable tho! but many do not like my S6 LED's...so be it! individual all the way!
> <a href="http://s126.photobucket.com/user/xtremeninja/media/DSCN2507.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p111/xtremeninja/DSCN2507.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSCN2507.jpg"/></a>


Thanks deepblue, I do love the regula kit.
At end of the day, my car is still all original, as I can always put my stock parts back on!
I may take the red vinyl off the grill and wheels and stick with the grey and black..... maybe next summer.
Your's turned out great!:thumbup:


----------



## brotherGman (Mar 6, 2013)

Fifth_Ace said:


> Yes, it's bagged, frame is notched and IDF drop plates on the rear.
> 
> Traded the Mercedes wheels for Rotiform DIA yesterday


I was hesitant to notch the frame, any drawback from doing so? What are IDF plates? (excuse my ignorance)
BTW Those wheels look incredible!!:beer:


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

brotherGman said:


> I was hesitant to notch the frame, any drawback from doing so? What are IDF plates? (excuse my ignorance)
> BTW Those wheels look incredible!!:beer:


idf plates are for the fwd guys. and sorry but that fitment looks awful. Needs spacers, or something.


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

The DIA are only for the last event of this season. 
I will drive wide 17" next season.


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

rolling shot of the TT on my way back from Waterfest


----------



## butlerlm (Jul 16, 2011)

:heart: :heart:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks awesome


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

lovely lovely.

Mine from yesterday's "Monday Night Takeover" on LI.

U61A2063 by raek6g6, on Flickr

U61A2065 by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I need to go for a real shoot soon. One from this morning.


----------



## drybar (Aug 27, 2011)

^^^ Pfft... I think it looks good as is, man.:thumbup:


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

having a bad camber day why not?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

bklnstunt718 said:


> rolling shot of the TT on my way back from Waterfest


daaaaaaaaang :beer:


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

Please provide more shots of that interior


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Running new wheels finally. 9.5 at each corner with a 215/40. Coils are maxed front and rear. 
Should I pull the rear perches to get the rear tucking a bit? Eventually I wanna remove the helpers out of the front.


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

On the way to the Netherlands and from MIVW event


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I like the Dias on there. But it needs some spacers up front!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2008)

Fifth_Ace said:


>


Digging this shot! ic::thumbup:


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

lucpost said:


> I like the Dias on there. But it needs some spacers up front!


Thats the struggle with wider front fenders but i can roll and steer nearly aired out


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

dannyboi bora said:


>


Shiit that looks killer. What's the specs on those new shoes? 



Fifth_Ace said:


> Thats the struggle with wider front fenders but i can roll and steer nearly aired out


I hear ya. But bye bye axle boots driving that low :laugh:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Time for new wheels soon.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Took a couple pictures of her yesterday while doing some back road blasting. Also met up with a friend and his new to him Beemer.


----------



## factory-gt (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey guys, been here reading for a longer time as a guest. Now finally registered as I wanted to show you my TT
I'm from Germany and this is my 2003 3.2 Coupé running on low coilovers and 19" bbs









































































tested some lower springs on the rear but idk, looks pretty low but somehow I prefer the old look


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks great!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Which coils are you on? Also have you done any work to correct the control arm angles?


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

And I'm curious about how many degrees of camber are you running in the rear?


----------



## factory-gt (Aug 12, 2014)

@Neb 
These are TA Technix coilovers.
You mean the front control arms? No, but I'll go with engine spacers (not sure if 15 or 20mm) and frame notch soon as I have to improve ground clearance to my DSG Gearbox (totally scratched)

@BoostedLTH
Thank you!!
Tbh I have no idea how much camber I got, should be around -4° but could be less. Still stock control arms but I want camber arms instead.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah I'm gonna be running some noticeable camber once I get my h&r springs installed, until I can afford adjustable arms. Haha


----------



## factory-gt (Aug 12, 2014)

haha yea I should wait until I get 2 new tyres on the rear
at the moment I'm running 225/35 achilles on 10" and this combo already once got off my rim when I was going fast on the Autobahn as the 225 achilles is more like a 215
More camber won't make it better :laugh: Next time going for Nankang or something else


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow that looks awesome static. whats the ride like on coils being that low?

Just a couple of pics of mine. I need 19s before I lower it more as I have big speed bumps by my house.


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks great! What color is that? ^


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Ditto. That color is amazing. Also, I want a 3.2 grill extremely bad.


Took her for a long-ass drive today. 

U61A2994 by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Its Glacier Blue guys. Kind of put wheels on hold at the moment as I have decided to save up for a holiday next year but was going to buy Watercooled Inc new cast wheels but cant afford to do the two of them unfortunately.

I will keep an eye out for some 19s though.


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

waterwerks on thee bay!


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

modstyle said:


> waterwerks on thee bay!



Was looking stunning on the pics you uploaded on facebook Modwell.

Love your car


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

rcarlile23 said:


> Was looking stunning on the pics you uploaded on facebook Modwell.
> 
> Love your car


thanks just trying to change and progress!
:thumbup:


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

A few cell phone edits

and one more unedited


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks great :beer:


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

http://imgur.com/nuBxyQC
http://imgur.com/bxc83OM
http://imgur.com/DBP43Cj
http://imgur.com/VO60X4o
http://imgur.com/ihPXhgQ


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

It was cold overnight.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Ben we needed that :sly:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

U61A3724 small by raek6g6, on Flickr

U61A3671 small by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug on the Bay by JFPhoto1, on Flickr
Dougs BT TT


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Schroth by JFPhoto1, on Flickr
Noahs interior. Easily my favorite hands down


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

FI GTG TT by JFPhoto1, on Flickr


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

FI GTG TT by JFPhoto1, on Flickr


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

Had a great time at h2oi this year. Kinda sucks that every year there's more and more garbage out. The scene kids are more retarded then ever. After coming back, I decided to go out and photograph the TT and make some prints to throw up on the wall. Hope you guys like it 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15227875618/" title="audi tt sparks -1642 by h.dzemo9390, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3930/15227875618_a6a4b34f4e_o.jpg" width="1500" height="1000" alt="audi tt sparks -1642"></a>


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

Cool pic


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

^x2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> FI GTG TT by JFPhoto1, on Flickr


What is up with the random red spots


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

lucpost said:


> What is up with the random red spots


I think owner tried giving it a rusty looks
Rat-Stylz


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Took some photos today when I took the girlfriend to Erie on her day off today. 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

*wrap battle*



umpkin::vampire:


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lou I took some pictures of your car at H2o, but I didn't have time to say hi. Ill post them once school calms dawn a little:beer:


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lou I took some pictures of your car at H2o, but I didn't have time to say hi. Ill post them once school calms dawn a little:beer:


James, that's awesome! Feel free to post them up or shoot them over when you get some time. I didn't stick around at the TT meet for very long and I barely even drove the car the entire week I was out there. Cops had me on a serious buzz kill this year lol. Next time come say what's up!


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Ah! It's the other TT Lou. Howdy!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

veeko said:


> James, that's awesome! Feel free to post them up or shoot them over when you get some time. I didn't stick around at the TT meet for very long and I barely even drove the car the entire week I was out there. Cops had me on a serious buzz kill this year lol. Next time come say what's up!


Yeah I didn't even take mine this year lol. I was talking to jaymo about his euro bumper and before I knew it you were pulling out! I'll post them up this week probably so keep you eyes peeled!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Raek said:


> Ah! It's the other TT Lou. Howdy!


First name basis is great until two people or more have the same name...Isnt that right other james(Ramono)? :laugh:


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

took me three days to go through this thread. Good job guys.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

Raek said:


> Ah! It's the other TT Lou. Howdy!


Heeeeeyooooo! haha...



PLAYED TT said:


> Yeah I didn't even take mine this year lol. I was talking to jaymo about his euro bumper and before I knew it you were pulling out! I'll post them up this week probably so keep you eyes peeled!


Will do!



PLAYED TT said:


> First name basis is great until two people or more have the same name...Isnt that right other james(Ramono)? :laugh:


Haha, that awkward moment when Raek and I introduce ourselves to one another and realize that we both have the same name :what:


----------



## Uneek720 (Nov 13, 2011)

Neon Lime Green PlastiDip 

<a href='http://postimg.org/image/3omg85u8z/' target='_blank'><img src='http://s29.postimg.org/3omg85u8z/CAM00120.jpg' border='0' alt="CAM00120" /></a>


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Late but yesterday was Oktoberfest 12 in Smithton PA. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newhaus (Jan 16, 2009)

:vampire:umpkin:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BoostedLTH said:


> Late but yesterday was Oktoberfest 12 in Smithton PA.


Ive never heard of this. Was it a decent show?


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

It's my favorite. It's in Smithton PA. IVe never been to SOWO or h2o, but I love the show. Always a good turn out and this year they had limbo and burn out contest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

dang i wanted to go.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Burn out contest and limbo were a success. The raffle drawing stuff was a little drawn out, but it was a great day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

BoostedLTH said:


> Burn out contest and limbo were a success. The raffle drawing stuff was a little drawn out, but it was a great day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah i saw someone post something about it on instagram, and i asked them where it was, and no one replied, i did some searching for "octoberfest pa" and came up with garbage results.....however i am going to show in go this sunday in englishtown if anyone else is interested in meeting?


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Letter K said:


> yeah i saw someone post something about it on instagram, and i asked them where it was, and no one replied, i did some searching for "octoberfest pa" and came up with garbage results.....however i am going to show in go this sunday in englishtown if anyone else is interested in meeting?


Cause it's Oktoberfest. They spell with a "k". Haven't heard of show and go but there is a thing at penn state Sunday too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkjam (Oct 12, 2014)

*Loving it!*



Raek said:


> U61A3724 small by raek6g6, on Flickr
> 
> U61A3671 small by raek6g6, on Flickr


You still selling this baby?


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

milkjam said:


> You still selling this baby?


Absolutely!


----------



## milkjam (Oct 12, 2014)

*2000 Audi TT 180Q*

*MILKJAM*
Just bought this baby a few months ago and slowly making my way through her fixing/modding as needed. (mostly fixing at this point) 
- 121k, 180 Quattro
- big mouth grill
- A8 19" rims
- *NEW as of TODAY* Continental DWS All Seasons
- *NEW as of TODAY* K04 Turbo, swapped the leaky k03 out adding 20+ horsepower. 
- modshack intake
- APR Stage 1 chipped
- Billstein coilovers 

I really feel I got lucky on this one. (relative idea of being lucky as I just dropped 3.5k into her and have more to go) All the usual issues I've read in the forum are absent on this car. Interior has been swapped and new. Cluster works great. Next is removing the frankenstein hacked up exhaust and reinstalling the OE dual cat, (should I go dual exhaust at this point???). Any tuning recs are welcome and encouraged. 
Thanks


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15672077282" title="carshoot-0430 by Sebastian Avila, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3949/15672077282_db71788d82_b.jpg" width="1024" height="681" alt="carshoot-0430"></a>


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

missing h2o and the warm weather!


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

bklnstunt718 said:


> missing h2o and the warm weather!


Me to!!











Rob


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

found one i want to share


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Love it all


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## ob1coby (Dec 3, 2012)

ian222 said:


>


Your post was a long time ago, but do you have any side pics that you can show us?


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Lots of excellent pictures and cars lately. Here are a couple shots from a get together a couple friends and I had earlier this month. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

nice pics


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

SilhoueTTe


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice Adam!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## ScoTTqS (Dec 2, 2014)

*Newby TT qS owner*

Hi everyone! New on here and found this thread. Would like to share a pic of my quattro Sport with you but being an old duffer, can't find how to attach a photo from my computer. Could anyone please help?

Cheers
John


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey John,

You need to sign up to a photosharing website, like Flikr or Photobucket. Upload the file and then copy the







tags with your image.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Haven't posted in forever. The TT currently.


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15805938916" title="The TT by Charles Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7550/15805938916_b3694014f8_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="The TT"></a>


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## ScoTTqS (Dec 2, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Many thanks for the advice. Will get something sorted soon.


----------



## ScoTTqS (Dec 2, 2014)

*My quattro Sport*










Hi everyone

Sharing an image of my qS as she looked when awarded Best In Class at Club Audi National Concours. The current weather means the look is currently a little clean and shiny and some kind person gave the driver's door a gentle nerf the other Sunday and was courteous enough to leave me with the bill for a paintless dent repair (hopefully!).

Had wanted a TT since the concept cars were shown (I'm really that old!). Nearly had a Misano Red 225 coupe a few years back but head ruled heart and had an A3 TDI S-Line with DSG in Akoya silver instead. After going out to play with my TT owning friends the itch had to be scratched. Expected to be looking at a 225 but this qS came up locally and was too good to miss. The rest, as they say, is history. Every drive is an event and it is so easy to enjoy the performance and not get held up by Sunday drivers.

No job means no further work but am hopeful to be looking at some subtle upgrades before too long.


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)




----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Mmmmmm....... Love everything about your car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billtt32 (Jun 18, 2013)

*S-Line TT Beach shot*

Taken on Daytona Beach last week. 

Sad to say, she is for sale now, Bought a boat, Need a Truck! In the Audi Classified section. I will miss her!


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## NWDSdaz (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's a few pics of mine from here in the uk


----------



## hemicuda1313 (Jun 22, 2007)

motorlager said:


>


What steelies are those? I thought about doing that for the winter.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

...replacing so many damn sensors. N75, N249, MAF.

Also, trying to pick a new color for the wheels over the winter. I'm thinking cream. What say you, guys?

Untitled by raek6g6, on Flickr


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I think deep purple would look pretty killer.. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

new beetle 16"


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)




----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

That's a cool shot Adam :thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## hemicuda1313 (Jun 22, 2007)

motorlager said:


> new beetle 16"


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Went to Daytona Beach for the holiday. Mostly cloudy weather....booooo!!!!


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I want this to be true!


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ damn! Need moar details!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Converted2VW said:


> ^ damn! Need moar details!


Details = photshop. :laugh:


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Did a little shoot today

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16126426739" title="IMG_2770 by Charles Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8638/16126426739_40056cb0c8_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_2770"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16286520246" title="IMG_2806 by Charles Sullivan, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7506/16286520246_082585e1ee_c.jpg" width="800" height="534" alt="IMG_2806"></a>


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks damn good DaCabrioGuy!


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Rford71 said:


> Looks damn good DaCabrioGuy!


Thank you! It looks a lot better than it drives currently


----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Guys:wave:

I am new on here! Just picked up this 2001 Audi TT Quattro last August. Mainly have done maintenance since I bought it. However, recently I got some KSports installed and put in an awesome Light Saber shift knob.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Careful with that thing, might poke some ones eye out


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

I love your car so much and was hoping to see a shot of it not dropped on its nuts. Thanks for posting this.
I request a picture or 2 with the new red centers and at driving height. Id prefer the front wheels spaced a tad more but we cant have our cake and eat it too now can we? 



trixx said:


> a driving height picture from June Jitter Bug in Niagara Falls yesterday


----------



## ttwan (Sep 22, 2013)

I cant wait for warm weather again






Photo: @chadcantreed/chizzzzzzzzy


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

TRON?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

interested in the headlights did you have to modify your wiring to get them to work?


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Plug and play ebay lights just took a chance and I am happy with the look so far.:thumbup:


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

you have xenon headlights before?


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

Stock Hid:thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't know who this car belongs to, but I changed the front end a little. What do you think?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Would like to see without the boser. While I love a boser I haven't seen it pulled off to well. Lights/bumper is cool though. Updates it in a good way


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

^x2. No boser in this instance. Looks like a little too much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

I do agree with that boser being a little too much. Unfortunately with my widened front fenders and widened hood to meet them, I have to have a boser hood. Without it, the widened sides would have a really weird gap along the front edge of the hood. 

Here is another attempt at getting it to look right... The bottom.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

Much better!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Here's my collection of Boser hoods for inspiration:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice bosers!!!


----------



## SLVRTTURBO (Mar 22, 2014)

New to the thread. Thought I'd throw in some pics. Sorry about the quality. They're phone pics with bad lighting.

Has intake, exhaust, software, suspension, and a few dozen other little mods.


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)




----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

18x11's in back don't look so bad


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks good. What's the offset and tire size? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

lucpost said:


> Looks good. What's the offset and tire size?


18x11 et 35 225/40's super stretched!


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

chrisc351 said:


> 18x11 et 35 225/40's super stretched!


Coulda went with a a wider tire
I ran a 235 on my 10.5 et 10


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Guess I could throw an updated shot of my TT


----------



## 03'GTi (Aug 13, 2013)

My ALMS, I need to get more pictures yet. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Whats up fellas, just got my TT225 lowered

tt1 by yo mama, on Flickr

tt2 by yo mama, on Flickr


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

Who said 18x11's in back wouldn't fit? Well they fit, with just the perfect amount of poke, given the right offset. It's literally mm's between the lip of the wheel and the strut rod, not the cover or housing but the actual rod.


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

groundupjetta said:


> Whats up fellas, just got my TT225 lowered
> 
> tt1 by yo mama, on Flickr
> 
> tt2 by yo mama, on Flickr




the gold wheels work well


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

ibedrooms said:


> the gold wheels work well



:thumbup:

They worked better than expected, at a car meet last weekend

IMG_0184 by yo mama, on Flickr


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

So finally got a set of wheels. 19" x 9" Eta Beta Venti-R


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

It has been a while since I've been on this page. Hopefully by SoWo the new wheels are here and ready to go. Nothing like cutting it close.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

rcarlile23 said:


> So finally got a set of wheels. 19" x 9" Eta Beta Venti-R


Love this. :thumbup:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

rcarlile23 said:


> ]


Can we trade colors?? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

lucpost said:


> Can we trade colors??
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks guys for the positive comments

I'll trade you colours for your wheels haha.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Going to order my spacers today and then try and get in to Awesome GTI to lower the front more within the next few weeks. 

Should I go for 20mm or 25mm on 9" et30?

Took this picture in work and kind of feelike like the cars my own now that I've put a set of wheels on.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

One of my few Sowo(didn't go) pics.


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

So my mate took my car whilst I was in work and lowered the fronts down. I think they are going to down more once I put my spacers on tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Fifth_Ace (Jun 23, 2011)

Got my TT out of the garage and put some polished MAE monoblocks on for this season.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Always liked those wheels


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

I have a set of MAE'S 
been in the garage for 11 years they look great on your audi tt!!:beer:


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

On the new setup


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd love a set of Alphards. 

Finally dropped it off at the bodyshop for some fresh paint.


----------



## demarioii (Jul 29, 2015)

just picked her up. already putting in lots of work


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

STRAIGHT OUT OF CALI!


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

very nice :beer:


----------



## demarioii (Jul 29, 2015)

18 by 9.5 all around


----------



## beetsport02 (May 4, 2013)

*TT from mexico static*








[/url]audi`s by bisshoo Larv, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]audi tt by bisshoo Larv, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]audi´s by bisshoo Larv, en Flickr[/IMG]







[/url]audi tt by bisshoo Larv, en Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## espressomac (Jan 29, 2008)

rcarlile23 said:


> So finally got a set of wheels. 19" x 9" Eta Beta Venti-R


Couldn't resist. Hope you don't mind rcarlile23.











The large size is here:

https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5721/21356650793_967878dbe5_o.jpg


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

https://youtu.be/ce29etbRsJE


----------



## 6T6T6 (Mar 19, 2013)

New sneakers


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Two months to the day since the last post.....sad thread is at the top of sad forum. 

Wifey took the TT this morning, so I snapped this shot.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

^ Looks so good!

Here's an oldie but a goodie from last year

IMG_4361 by Luis C, on Flickr


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks good Adam and Luis! Yeah not much action around these parts at the moment it seems other than a lot of new kids trying to find their way in the dark.

My two are packed away for winter 










Hoping to start work on James's old rig perhaps next weekend getting the suspension and brakes all sorted out.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

A little late, but Christmas day. 
Happy Holidays everyone :wave:


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

espressomac said:


> Couldn't resist. Hope you don't mind rcarlile23.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent been on for a long time but I dont mind. took me a while to see what you had done.



6T6T6 said:


> New sneakers


Wheels look awesome


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

TheDeckMan said:


> Looks good Adam and Luis! Yeah not much action around these parts at the moment it seems other than a lot of new kids trying to find their way in the dark.
> 
> My two are packed away for winter
> 
> Hoping to start work on James's old rig perhaps next weekend getting the suspension and brakes all sorted out.


That garage looks good with those beauties on there Noah!
I find myself looking online for a coupe...not that I have the space to keep it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

I think I'm set on this ride height. (Although that's what I said a few months back and 1" higher") :laugh:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks good Gonzalo :beer:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> I think I'm set on this ride height. (Although that's what I said a few months back and 1" higher") :laugh:


You'll change it when you get the 275's on. :laugh:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks Noah eace:



20v master said:


> You'll change it when you get the 275's on. :laugh:


Haha you're probably right. I left enough clearance for them to stick out though (Which I have no doubt they will poke out of the fender). :laugh:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ignore my hideous daily Kia with it's nose up my girls ass.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TheDeckMan said:


> Looks good Adam and Luis! Yeah not much action around these parts at the moment it seems other than a lot of new kids trying to find their way in the dark.
> 
> My two are packed away for winter
> 
> ...


At least you drive it more than I did:thumbup:


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

I decided to finally share some pictures :wave:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks so good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Your car looks so so cool.

I'm jealous of you.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

Shes filthy but this picture does it for me :thumbup:


----------



## sik tl (Nov 25, 2007)

SoCal Euro a few years ago


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

good times. miss these wheels... 

car's for sale again, someone buy her


----------



## NWDSdaz (Oct 20, 2013)

One of mine after a quick clean


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## demarioii (Jul 29, 2015)

4th ones the charm right?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Washed them both


----------



## NWDSdaz (Oct 20, 2013)

Spent last weekend at Cumbria VAG in the UK. Here's one I got tagged in online


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> good times. miss these wheels...
> 
> car's for sale again, someone buy her


Me too


----------



## 8382 (Feb 18, 2006)

Still working on this one. Got it back on it's wheels just in time for our only Vag show up here in Nl. Thanks to members on here for selling me the parts to restore her.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Finally got my car back from the bodyshop after the accident. It's been 5 months. 

Threw the following on first day I got her back:
NTO5 Tires
Rota Grid 17x9 wheels
Reiger Roof Spoiler
OEM Votex Spoiler
OEM QS Grille (found it on ebay in Greece, convinced the seller to ship it to the US for me).


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

Finally got my car back after servicing. Mechanic teased me with this photo while I was car less:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recaro19 (Feb 17, 2016)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Finally got my car back from the bodyshop after the accident. It's been 5 months.
> 
> Threw the following on first day I got her back:
> NTO5 Tires
> ...


Looks great! What work was done? Also, where did you get that wing??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

recaro19 said:


> Looks great! What work was done? Also, where did you get that wing??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you brother,

The spoilers were painted and placed, the entire tail light bracket was garbage so a new one had to be spot welded in, had to reform the quarter panel, fix a big golf ball sized dent, and re-align the QP with the hatch. Came out perfect. 

I bought that spoiler in the classifieds section of this forum many months ago, it's a genuine Votex one and hard to come buy. You can buy fake ones on ebay though that will look identical :thumbup:


----------



## Robertpunton3 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Getting there*


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Had to raise the rear a bit, was rubbing on bumps. These tires are just way too meaty. When these tires wear out I will get them in 275/35 instead of 275/40.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Had to raise the rear a bit, was rubbing on bumps. These tires are just way too meaty. When these tires wear out I will get them in 275/35 instead of 275/40.


No, your spring rates are just too low to control body roll sufficiently at the height you were at.  And the only 275/35-17's I've seen to exist are Hoosier A7's and R7's, so which are you going with?


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Had to raise the rear a bit, was rubbing on bumps. These tires are just way too meaty. When these tires wear out I will get them in 275/35 instead of 275/40.


What wheel width are you running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Converted2VW said:


> What wheel width are you running?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


9's all around


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)




----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Not 100% on the colour of the wheels even though I like them. Thinking of doing them Silver.

Fronts 18" x 8.5" 
Rear 18" x 10.5"

Got plans to drop the front and space them a little bit more too.


----------



## Austin316 (Mar 3, 2016)

rcarlile23 said:


> Not 100% on the colour of the wheels even though I like them. Thinking of doing them Silver.
> 
> Fronts 18" x 8.5"
> Rear 18" x 10.5"
> ...


I think silver would make them pop. From the pictures you don't notice the concave with the black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> 9's all around


Thanks Gonzalo, I'd like to track a 9" wide wheel with meaty tires 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Converted2VW said:


> Thanks Gonzalo, I'd like to track a 9" wide wheel with meaty tires
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a great size! Spacers are 15 F 20 R. et of 30. 



:wave:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Gonz, you need a replacement silver driver's side skirt? If so, hit me up.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Still trying to finish these damn RS.



Need to do another coat of silicone to re-seal
Need to grind front caliper 1mm
Need to buy extended Spline lug bolts
Need to mount tires again
Need to get an alignment


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> A little late, but Christmas day.
> Happy Holidays everyone :wave:


"People change, everything's in constant motion" 



We've come a long way


----------



## jordthemen (Nov 26, 2011)

My TT static on H&R Deep from the netherlands


----------



## Sefi_a (Apr 16, 2017)

*White TT*



fully built mk1


----------



## jordthemen (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## nightpanthersx9 (Nov 3, 2016)

My uncooperative gal, "Petrecca"









Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Current daily wheels.

Ultralite UL10 - 18" x 8.5" & 9.5" et20 all round.

20180303_190925 by Richie Carlile, on Flickr

20180303_190655 by Richie Carlile, on Flickr


----------



## rcarlile23 (Jun 18, 2007)

Something a bit different.

Garson wheels with Swarovski Crystal's. 19" x 8" & 10"

IMG-20180121-WA0022 by Richie Carlile, on Flickr

IMG-20180121-WA0024 by Richie Carlile, on Flickr

IMG-20180121-WA0026 by Richie Carlile, on Flickr


----------



## luVWs (Aug 17, 2002)

Just adding my car to the mix









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

I haven't updated my car in this thread in over two years, figured i'd share some recent pics!


----------



## tyfnfvw (Oct 1, 2018)

Thx for sharing...


----------



## Badgerfetus (Oct 1, 2014)

Sad to see this thread hasn't updated in almost 3 years but I was browsing around and figured I'd throw some updated pics in anyway!


----------



## Xanderips (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks for those posts....Longtime VW owner here. I just had a nice clean sliver TT come my way, and needed some motivation to spend the value of the car in air suspension and tires. LOL


----------

